# Ποδόσφαιρο! (και μπάλα γενικώς)



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο στη Νότια Αφρική αρχίζει σε δυο μήνες (και κάτι μέρες)· σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να συγκεντρώνουμε εδώ χρήσιμους συνδέσμους και σχετικό υλικό (για μεταφραστές, εννοείται :)).

Για ξεκίνημα, οι ισχύοντες (2009/2010) επίσημοι Κανόνες του παιχνιδιού:

Από τον ιστότοπο της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας, FIFA:
Laws of the Game (pdf)

και, σε μετάφραση, από τον ιστότοπο της ελληνικής ομοσπονδίας, ΕΠΟ:
Κανόνες παιχνιδιού (pdf)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Εδώ θα βρείτε τα δύο PDF σε ένα. Αν επιλέξετε View > Page Display > Two-Up, θα μπορείτε να δείτε αγγλικές και ελληνικές σελίδες αντικριστά. (Τι φτιάχνω σήμερα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Ρισπέκτ και όλα τα σχετικά (το σεμινάριο για το πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν θα το γλιτώσεις... :)). Η άμεση ερώτηση προς το παρόν είναι γιατί βλέπω τη μια σελίδα (την αγγλική) σε μικρό μέγεθος και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική σε μεγάλο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Στο συνημμένο PDF έβαλα το ποδοσφαιρικό κομμάτι από τα γλωσσάρια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Εδώ υπάρχει και σε DOC.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Ένα λάθος στο ολυμπιακό γλωσσάρι (έπεσε πάνω του το μάτι μου καθώς το κατέβαζα): 
injury time = πρόσθετος χρόνος (καθυστερήσεις) - ΟΧΙ διακοπή λόγω τραυματισμού

(Αυτή τη φορά το τσεκάρισα και με τη βίκη, να μην ξαναεκτεθούμε ;)):
The referee is the official timekeeper for the match, and may make an allowance for time lost through substitutions, injured players requiring attention, or other stoppages. This added time is commonly referred to as _stoppage time_ or _injury time_, and is at the sole discretion of the referee.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η άμεση ερώτηση προς το παρόν είναι γιατί βλέπω τη μια σελίδα (την αγγλική) σε μικρό μέγεθος και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική σε μεγάλο;


Έχουν σχεδιαστεί με διαφορετικά μεγέθη και δεν κάθισα να αναρωτηθώ αν υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να φέρω το ένα από τα δύο αρχεία στα μεγέθη του άλλου. Αλλά η διαδικασία συγχώνευσης είναι... άσε καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Θα πρέπει και η μετάφραση των κανόνων και το ολυμπιακό γλωσσάρι να έχουν αρκετά λάθη ή ξεπερασμένα πράγματα, οπότε (α) προσοχή (όπως πάντα), (β) πείτε το κι εδώ το λάθος. Μπορεί να βγει και βελτιωμένη έκδοση!

Παρέμπ, οι ελληνικοί κανόνες ξεκινούν (σελ. 3) με:
Υποκείμενο στην συμφωνία των οικείων ομοσπονδιών μελών και δεδομένου ότι οι αρχές
των παρόντων Κανόνων γίνονται σεβαστές, οι Κανόνες είναι δυνατόν να τροποποιηθούν [...]

Το αγγλικό είναι:
Subject to the agreement of the member association concerned and provided
the principles of these Laws are maintained, the Laws may be modified [...]
δηλαδή:
Με την επιφύλαξη της συμφωνίας / Εφόσον συμφωνούν [...] και με την προϋπόθεση [...]
ή ό,τι καλύτερο πουν οι νομικοί μας.


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Εδώ το συγχωνευμένο αντικριστό δίγλωσσο κείμενο με ισομεγέθεις σελίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Θενξ, στάσιμπε :) (τώρα είναι τουλάχιστον δύο αυτοί που ξέρουν πώς... ).


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> τώρα είναι τουλάχιστον δύο αυτοί που ξέρουν πώς...


α. Είδα ότι το εγγλέζικο είχε σελίδες Α5 (148x210mm) και ήταν non-secured, ενώ το ελληνικό Α4 και secured.

β. Είπα να φέρω το ελληνικό στο μικρότερο μέγεθος -θα είχε μικρότερη απώλεια στην ποιότητα από τη μεγέθυνση του εγγλέζικου.

γ. Για το (β) έπρεπε να αφαιρεθεί η προστασία του ελληνικού. Για τη δουλειά αυτή με βγάζει ασπροπρόσωπο ακόμη το μικρούλι e-book processor.

δ. Έκανα την αλλαγή μεγέθους «τυπώνοντας» το απροστάτευτο -πλέον- ελληνικό σε εικονικό pdf εκτυπωτή με μέγεθος σελίδας Α5 (δεν υπήρχε, το όρισα).

ε. Μετά είπα να ρωτήσω τον μπαρμπα-Γούγλη, γιατί δεν μου είχε ξαναχρειαστεί η δουλειά αυτή. Μου έδωσε αυτό μ' αυτό.

στ. Αφαίρεσα τις 4 παραπανίσιες σελίδες του εγγλέζικου.

ζ. Εφάρμοσα τα ευρήματα του (ε) στον Adobe Acrobat (δεν αρκεί ο Acrobat Reader)

η. Πριν ανεβάσω το τελικό αρχείο, αφαίρεσα όλα τα metadata με πιθανά προσωπικά δεδομένα, με το BeCyPDFMetaEdit

θ. Ανέβασα στο google docs με το λογαριασμό της περσόνας stazybohorn το αρχείο και ζήτησα να το κάνω κοινόχρηστο με όλο τον κόσμο.

ι. Μίκρυνα (από συνήθεια -δεν χρειάζεται) στο bit.ly το σχετικό λινκ, που μοιράστηκα μαζί σας εδώ.

Αυτά...

Μου έμεινε πλέον και η «εντολή» αντικριστής συγχώνευσης στον Adobe Acrobat, για το μέλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Έμαθα πράμα... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Κι εγώ, κι εγώ! :)


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Apr 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο συνημμένο PDF έβαλα το ποδοσφαιρικό κομμάτι από τα γλωσσάρια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Εδώ υπάρχει και σε DOC.



Πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι τα γλωσσάρια των ολυμπιακών αγώνων της Αθήνας αποσύρθηκαν. Τα έχει σώσει κανείς πλήρως; (Εσείς υποθέτω πως ναι, γι' αυτό και ρωτώ).


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Διευκρίνιση: στο (γ) εννοώ αυτό (δεν κυκλοφορεί ευρέως, οπότε ευκαιρία είναι). Διαβάστε το/τα readme πρώτα. Σε vista, εγκατάσταση (και εκτέλεση, κάθε φορά) as administrator. Αν βαρέσει antivirus είναι γιατί το προγραμματάκι είναι θαυματουργό· όχι γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 5, 2010)

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο θα δείτε το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα των αγώνων για να κανονίσετε πίτσες, σουβλάκια, μπίρες και γιατί όχι μια κοινή θέαση κάποιου αγώνα: 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=108983


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Διευκρίνιση: στο (γ) εννοώ αυτό (δεν κυκλοφορεί ευρέως, οπότε ευκαιρία είναι).


Καλημέρα. Αυτά τα εργαλειάκια είναι απαραίτητα για να δουλέψει κανείς με τα PDF, μια και μερικά δεν σε αφήνουν ούτε καν κοπιπάστωμα να κάνεις. 


Άλλο:
Σε τούτο το νήμα καταπιαστήκαμε με τα ονόματα των πόλεων του Μουντιάλ. Στο πρόγραμμα της «Ε» τα ονόματα είναι:

*Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ
Κέιπ Τάουν
Μπλούμφονταϊν
Νέλσπρουιτ
Ντέρμπαν
Πολοκουάνε
Πορτ Ελίζαμπεθ
Πρετόρια
Ρούστενμπουργκ*


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 9, 2010)

Ας ενημερώσει κάποιος την «καλή εφημερίδα» -τιπού, επιτούτου τα εισαγωγικά- ότι η Ν.Αφρική δεν ακολουθεί τη θερινή ώρα, οπότε, παρότι είμαστε στην ίδια ζώνη, όλες οι αναφερόμενες ώρες πηγαίνουν μια ώρα μπροστά για μας. Οι ενάρξεις, δηλαδή, είναι 2:30, 5:00 και 9:30 μμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Για να ζεσταινόμαστε σιγά σιγά...

2η στο Μουντιάλ ομορφιάς η Ελλάδα!







Μπορεί να απέχουν λίγες ημέρες ακόμα για την έναρξη του Μουντιάλ 2010 και η αγωνία των ποδοσφαιρόφιλων για το ποιά ομάδα θα πάρει το στέμμα της πρωταθλήτριας κόσμου να είναι μεγάλη, ωστόσο δεν τίθεται πλέον το ίδιο ερώτημα για το Μουντιάλ της... ομορφιάς. 

[...]

Ο συγκεκριμένος μάλιστα διαγωνισμός είχε και έντονο ελληνικό χρώμα, καθώς ανάμεσα στην πρώτη Στσέρμαν και στην τρίτη Άβαλον-Σανέλ Βέιζιγκ (Ολλανδία, 20 ετών) βρέθηκε και η Κατερίνα Γιαννόγλου, με την 28άχρονη Ελληνίδα μοντέλο (ζει από μικρή ηλικία στο εξωτερικό) να κατακτάει την 2η θέση. 

[...]

​
Μα τι παθαίνουν οι άντρες με το ποδόσφαιρο;   :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2010)

Αποποίηση ευθύνης: ακολουθεί διαφημιστικό μήνυμα. 
Εγώ, πάντως, συμμετέχω στην αναπόφευκτη μουντιαλική τρέλα (κι ας είναι η πραγματικότητα απίστευτα βαριά και ζοφερή) ξεκινώντας ένα προσωρινό δεύτερο ιστολόγιο με θέμα το ΠΚ: 
http://rogerioscoupedumonde.wordpress.com/
(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την κατάχρηση της φιλοξενίας)


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Εγώ συντάσσομαι μετά του επτάκις δόκτορος, ουχί μετά του Ρογήρου. Τούτου δοθέντος, αν κάνουνε τόσες εγχειρήσεις από τόσο νεαρή ηλικία, σίγουρα θα εκλείψει το αντρικό φύλο.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2010)

:)Με κίνδυνο να χαρακτηριστώ πρωθιερέας του σεξισμού σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, ειδική αφιέρωση στον φίλτατο Θέμη;):
[από τη διαφημιστική εκστρατεία γνωστού αποσμητικού με την ευκαιρία του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου].


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο τελικά. Παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον το παγκόσμιο κύπελλο. Έστω και υπό μορφή συνειδητοποίησης του opportunity cost. Και φαίνεται να βοηθάει στη διατήρηση του αντρικού φύλου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Ρογήρε, να ξέρεις ότι θα είμαι στους αναγνώστες σου. Σαν να γράφεις για μένα. Έχεις βάλει τον πήχη εκεί που (α) μαθαίνω, δεν χασμουριέμαι (β) μπορώ να καταλάβω, δεν ξύνω απορημένος την κούτρα μου. Άντε, με υγεία.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ρογήρε, να ξέρεις ότι θα είμαι στους αναγνώστες σου. Σαν να γράφεις για μένα. Έχεις βάλει τον πήχη εκεί που (α) μαθαίνω, δεν χασμουριέμαι (β) μπορώ να καταλάβω, δεν ξύνω απορημένος την κούτρα μου. Άντε, με υγεία.



Nickel, ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά! (αλλά μήπως υπερβάλλεις; ):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

Θέμη, μήπως με παρεξήγησες; Είμαι οπαδός *όλων* των σπορ.


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θέμη, μήπως με παρεξήγησες; Είμαι οπαδός *όλων* των σπορ.


Ναι, αλλά να υπάρχει και κάποια ιεραρχία βρε αδελφέ. Όχι χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στον γιακά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2010)

Από το ποδοσφαιρικό μπλογκ του Ρογήρου:

Φέτος, πάντως, το μενού έχει Ζακούμι (ΖΑ, όπως Ζάουντ Άφρικα, όπως είναι η ονομασία της χώρας στα άφρικάανς, τη γλώσσα δηλαδή που μιλούν οι Νοτιοαφρικανοί απόγονοι των Ολλανδών αποίκων, και Κούμι, που σημαίνει 10 – όπως 2010 – σε αρκετές από τις επιχώριες γλώσσες της Ν. Αφρικής). Ο Ζακούμι είναι μια λεοπάρδαλη με πράσινα μαλλιά που παραπέμπουν (η μορφή, όχι το χρώμα τους) σε χαίτη λιονταριού. Εσείς θα αποφασίσετε αν αυτό το υβρίδιο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σχετικά καλόγουστο. Με όλα αυτά, όμως, που έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, μάλλον δεν πρόκειται και για τη χειρότερη μασκότ όλων των εποχών..​

Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε και την παρακάτω είδηση. Ή τις προβλέψεις τους. Γιατί εγώ, άμα ακούω για αυτές τις κυρίες, σκέφτομαι το «προεδρικό» _some ass to kick_.
Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan και UBS προβλέπουν το νικητή του Μουντιάλ


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2010)

Εντάξει, θα κατηγορηθώ για αντιαγγλισμό (όχι αδίκως όσον αφορά τα ποδοσφαιρικά), αλλά η Αγγλία ρε παιδιά πρώτο φαβορί; Έλεος με τις επιθυμίες του κοινού στο οποίο απευθύνονται τα διάφορα χρηματοπιστωτικά και συμβουλευτικά ιδρύματα! Τεσπα, δεν είναι κι η πρώτη φορά παρόμοιων προγνωστικών. Όσο επιβεβαιώθηκαν στο παρελθόν, άλλο τόσο και τώρα.

Μερσί, Νίκελ! Θένκς! Άφεριμ!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 8, 2010)

Ορίστε κι ένα ωραίο καλεντάρι που δημοσίευσε η Marca για να μη χάνετε αγώνα! 

http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/mundial/sudafrica-2010/calendario-english.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> ΖΑ, όπως Ζάουντ Άφρικα, όπως είναι η ονομασία της χώρας στα άφρικάανς


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ονομασία της χώρας στα αφρικάανς είναι Suid-Afrika. Αν επίσης δεν κάνω λάθος, το ΖΑ δεν προέρχεται από καμία από τις 11 επίσημες γλώσσες της χώρας (Official names of South Africa), αλλά από τα ολλανδικά (Zuid-Afrika). Και ομολογώ πως αγνοώ πώς προφέρεται ετούτο 'δώ το Zuid-Afrika (_Ζάουντ_; Θα μου φαινόταν πάντως ανέλπιστο και περίεργο :)).

ΥΓ Ιδού και το σχετικό λήμμα: http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/zuid


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2010)

Στο forvo πάντως, κάτι σαν ζάιτς ακούγεται :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2010)

Ζαζ, πάσα διόρθωση ευπρόσδεκτη (θα πήγαινε πολύ να προσποιηθώ τον γνώστη των άφρικάανς). Κι εγώ βλέπω ότι "Afrikaans and some Dutch dialects make no distinction between /s/ and /z/, having merged the latter into the former; while the word for "south" is written ‹zuid› in Dutch, it is spelled ‹suid› in Afrikaans to represent this merge". Για την ακριβή προφορά νομίζω ότι τίθενται γενικότερα ζητήματα μεταγραφής λέξεων που περιέχουν ήχους (φωνήματα; φθόγγους; πείτε μου ποιό θα ήταν το σωστό) άγνωστους στην ελληνική, ωστόσο το "Ζάουντ" μου φάνηκε τίμιος συμβιβασμός (άλλο τώρα αν έχω αστοχήσει).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2010)

Κατά τα λοιπά (για να αποδείξω ότι το φίδι με απάτησε:)) "Le nom Zakumi vient de "ZA", les initiales de l'Afrique du Sud" (http://fr.fifa.com/worldcup/organisation/mascot/index.html). Δεν αμφιβητείται ότι τα διεθνή αρχικά για τη Ν. Αφρική (από διαδικτυακό domain, ως τις πινακίδες ταξινόμησης αυτοκινήτων οχημάτων) είναι za (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.za), κι όπως τελικά φαίνεται αυτό είναι κληρονομιά της ολλανδικής, που προφανώς έπαιξε τον ρόλο της "επίσημης" (δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να βγάλω τα εισαγωγικά) γλώσσας των Ολλανδών αποίκων στη Ν. Αφρική μέχρι να αντικατασταθεί από τα άφρικάανς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2010)

Και εδώ προφορές χωρών στα αφρικάανς (υπάρχει και η Suid-Afrika).

Θα το ακούσετε περίπου στο 1:18 και εγώ τουλάχιστον, ακούω σάιντ-άφρικα, σαιντ-αφρικάνερς.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2010)

Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι και με την Ελβετία. Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί ότι τα διεθνή αρχικά για την Ελβετία είναι CH, αλλά αυτά δεν προκύπτουν από καμία από τις τέσσερις επίσημες γλώσσες τής χώρας (die Schweiz, Suisse, Svizzera, Svizra) ή από τα αγγλικά (Switzerland). Αντιθέτως, το CH προέρχεται από τα (νεο)λατινικά: _Confoederatio Helvetica_.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και εδώ προφορές χωρών στα αφρικάανς (υπάρχει και η Suid-Afrika).
> 
> Θα το ακούσετε περίπου στο 1:18 και εγώ τουλάχιστον, ακούω σάιντ-άφρικα, σαιντ-αφρικάνερς.


 
Αν κάναμε τη μεταγραφή με ύψιλον, δεν θάμασταν ακόμη πιο κοντά; (εντάξει ξέρω τις αντιρρήσεις επί της αρχής αλλά ο ήχος δεν μοιάζει περισσότερο με την προφορά του "u" στα γαλλικά, παρά με το ελληνικό ι;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Αν κάναμε τη μεταγραφή με ύψιλον, δεν θάμασταν ακόμη πιο κοντά; (εντάξει ξέρω τις αντιρρήσεις επί της αρχής αλλά ο ήχος δεν μοιάζει περισσότερο με την προφορά του "u" στα γαλλικά, παρά με το ελληνικό ι; )


Αν πιστεύεις _ειλικρινά_ ότι όποιος βλέπει στην Ελλάδα ύψιλον το προφέρει ü... :)

Προσωπικά, έχω πειστεί από τους πρώτους μήνες μου στο φόρουμ για τη φενάκη της αναστρεψιμότητας και είναι ελάχιστες πια οι αντιστάσεις μου στην απλογράφηση (κάτι Γκαίτε και Σαίξπηρ σώζονται ακόμη, κι αυτοί όταν προσέχω τι γράφω). Ομολογώ ότι μου ήταν μεγάλο σοκ όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι είχα γράψει για πρώτη φορά Γκέτε -και ακόμη μεγαλύτερο όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι μιλώντας ελληνικά (ακόμη και με τη γυναίκα μου :)) την ρωτάω «πότε ίνε φέτοσ ι εκσετάσισ στο γκέτε;» ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πιστεύεις _ειλικρινά_ ότι όποιος βλέπει στην Ελλάδα ύψιλον το προφέρει ü... :)



:)Μπαα... (μέχρι κι εγώ το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, προτιμώ να αποδίδω με "ου", τα u των γαλλικών και τα ü των γερμανικών, παρά να απλογραφώ μ' ένα "ι" που δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματική προφορά. Π.χ. Βίκτωρας Ουγκό, αντί για Ιγκό -- αν και αυτό το βλέπουμε πιο σπάνια από άλλες απλογραφήσεις του u σε ελληνικό ι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2010)

Καλή αρχή!

Άντε, τα ξαναλέμε σε κάνα μήνα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Καλά, θα ξεσπάσουμε πάνω στη Νιγηρία. Την Αργεντινή τη λυπάμαι από τώρα.

(Ρογήρε, τρυφερά!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2010)

*το 'πνιξε ο τέρμας*

Παρέμβαση με δυνατότητες ορολογικής εξέλιξης για την ευκολότερη κατανόηση ποδοσφαιρικών συζητήσεων και αρξαμένων φαινομένων μέρες που περνάμε και από τις οποίες (κατά πώς φαίνεται) έρχονται περισσότερες.

Καμία από τις έννοιες που δίνει π.χ. το ΛΚΝ για το ρήμα πνίγω δεν φαίνεται να δίνει με ακρίβεια την ακριβή ερμηνεία της φράσης (και, με τίποτε φυσικά, την αηδία με την οποία πρέπει να εκφέρεται) -_τέρμας_ είναι, φυσικά, ο τερματοφύλακας. Ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη υπάρχουν, αλλά το ψάξιμο δεν είναι εύκολο επειδή η φράση προσφέρεται για μη τυποποιημένη χρήση. Θα βρείτε «το 'πνιξε το γκολ (ή το γκολάκι)» αλλά πιο συχνά, «το 'πνιξε ο τάδε [όνομα τερματοφύλακα]». (Υπάρχει και σε άλλη ποδοσφαιρική εκδοχή, «το 'πνιξε το πέναλτι/μπενάλ(ν)τι ο ρέφερης», αλλά δεν θα μας απασχολήσει --προς το παρόν-- εδώ.)

Η σημασία της φράσης είναι ότι ο τερματοφύλακας έφαγε κοροϊδίστικο γκολ, παιδικό, από αυτά που δεν τρώνε ούτε αρχάριοι --και ήδη, έχουν μπει δύο τέτοια γκολ στο παγκόσμιο κύπελλο της Νότιας Αφρικής (ελληνιστί, Μουντιάλ). Μετά το χτεσινό που «έπνιξε» (δέχτηκε, έφαγε, ρούφηξε) ο Άγγλος τερματοφύλακας, ήρθε σήμερα και η σειρά του Αλγερινού. Και οι δύο φαίνεται να υποτίμησαν τα φάλτσα της ειδικής μπάλας των αγώνων, της _Τζαμπουλάνι_ (την οποία κάποιοι καλοί τερματοφύλακες, όπως ο Ισπανός Κασίγιας, χαρακτήρισαν «καλή για την παραλία»).

Και για να ολοκληρωθεί η μικρή ποδοσφαιρογλωσσική παρέμβαση, ποιος θα μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει ποδοφαιρικά η λέξη _ματσκιά_ {ματσουκιά;} στη φράση: Εμένα δε με νοιάζει πως θα πάρει διπλό, αν έχασε εκεί, αν τράβηξε ματσκιά ο επιθετικός ή το πνιξε ο τέρμας; (από φόρουμ οπαδών του Παναιτωλικού);


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Χωρίς ψάξιμο, θα έλεγα ματσουκιά, χτύπημα δηλαδή, απ' το ματσούκι (ραβδί) που λένε εδώ (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2010)

Δηλαδή στραβοκλοτσιά;


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 13, 2010)

Εικάζω.... _ματσκιά_ = ματσουκιά, όπως μαντεύεις, δηλ. ο επιθετικός βρήκε την μπάλα με το καλάμι (συνεπώς το σουτ αντι προς το τέρμα πήγε αλλού γι'αλλού;); Λέμε τώρα.....


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Χωρίς συγκείμενο, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω πώς χρησιμοποιείται στην ποδοσφαιρική, αλλά στην κοινή θεσσαλική σημαίνει ράβδισμα (ή γενικότερα χτύπημα), οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί θα σημαίνει ότι ο επιθετικός έκανε κατσουκανιά επιθετικό φάουλ. 
Πολύ πιθανό να κάνω λάθος, βέβαια, και να εννοεί ότι ο επιθετικός σούταρε άτσαλα, χρησιμοποιώντας το πόδι του σαν άκαμπτο, ξύλινο ραβδί, όπως λέει ο ΤζιμΆνταμς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας ενοχλούν κι εσάς οι βουβουζέλες, αλλά εγώ τις βρίσκω ανυπόφορες. Απορώ πώς παίζουν οι παίκτες μ' αυτόν τον εκκωφαντικό ήχο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2010)

Με ωτασπίδες; 
Μήπως γι' αυτό βλέπουμε και κουφά γκολ σαν αυτό που έπνιξε ο τέρμας της Αγγλίας προχτές;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> Με ωτασπίδες;


Πάντως, σήμερα στην Τσαπανίδου ένας ρεπόρτερ έλεγε ότι οι παίκτες διαμαρτύρονται ότι δεν μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν μεταξύ τους επειδή δεν ακούνε τη φωνή του συμπαίκτη τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2010)

*Τα πολλά γκολ δεν φέρνουν την ευτυχία*



Στην τοπική κατηγορία του αυστριακού ποδοσφαίρου στο Μουρ της Στυρίας, το πρωτάθλημα κρινόταν την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε. Αν και οι αγώνες ξεκίνησαν μαζί, πρώτη ολοκλήρωσε τοv αγώνα της η Κνίτελφελντ, με το επιβλητικό 21-0, που της έδινε το προβάδισμα τερμάτων σε κάθε ισοβαθμία.

Σε κάθε ισοβαθμία; Δυστυχώς όχι. Στον άλλο κρίσιμο αγώνα, ο τερματοφύλακας είχε διαρκώς προβλήματα τραυματισμών. Έτσι όταν έληξε ο αγώνας της Κνίτελφελντ, έμεναν άλλα εννέα λεπτά ποδόσφαιρο στο άλλο παιχνίδι. Εννέα λεπτά γεμάτα _ομορφιά του ποδοσφαίρου_: Έντεκα γκολ, δύο κίτρινες κάρτες, ο διαιτητής δεν προλάβαινε να δείξει τη σέντρα και να σημειώνει τα γκολ (που προλάβαινε πάντως να τα πνίγει ο τέρμας). Το τελικό 30-1 ανέδειξε πρωταθλήτρια τη Ζανκτ Λορέντσεν.

Για λίγα βράδια όμως. Μετά την κατακραυγή, οι ομάδες με τους σούπερ κυνηγούς και οι αντίπαλές τους, με τους πνίχτες τερματοφύλακες, θα τιμωρηθούν και την προαγωγή θα κερδίσει μάλλον η τρίτη του ομίλου, Γκάαλ. Οδηγός της ομοσπονδίας για την απόφαση θα είναι το ανάλογο προηγούμενο σε τοπική κατηγορία της Βιέννης το 2001, όπου οι δύο διεκδικητές κέρδισαν τα παιχνίδια τους με 34-0 και 48-0 (ήταν ακριβά τότε τα κινητά τηλέφωνα και, προνοητικοί, είχαν ξεκινήσει από νωρίς). Οι τέσσερις εκείνες εμπλεκόμενες ομάδες είχαν τιμωρηθεί με υποβιβασμό, πρόστιμο 1500 ευρώ, και τριετή στέρηση των επιχορηγήσεών τους.

Από την τοπική Kleine Zeitung (γερμανιστί :)).


----------



## Themis (Jun 14, 2010)

Υποκλίνομαι στο μεγαλείο του ποδοσφαίρου και προβληματίζομαι για τις τάσεις συγχώνευσής του με το μπάσκετ (όταν παίζεται με μία μπασκέτα, βεβαίως βεβαίως).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννέα λεπτά γεμάτα _ομορφιά του ποδοσφαίρου_: Έντεκα γκολ, δύο κίτρινες κάρτες, ο διαιτητής δεν προλάβαινε να δείξει τη σέντρα και να σημειώνει τα γκολ (που προλάβαινε πάντως να τα πνίγει ο τέρμας). Το τελικό 30-1 ανέδειξε πρωταθλήτρια τη Ζανκτ Λορέντσεν.
> ...



Θεϊκό! Σε μικρές κατηγορίες στην Ελλάδα έχουν συμβεί κάμποσες φορές τέτοια περιστατικά (αλλά κι αλλού). Τουλάχιστον οι πρωταγωνιστές της ομορφιάς θα τιμωρηθούν κατά τα φαινόμενα! Κάτι είναι κι αυτό!
:)Ζανκτ Λορέντσεν ομαδάρα, οέο!!!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Μιχαηλίδη:

Μια φωτογραφία: ο σκορπιός

ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ γράφτηκε από τον Ουρουγουανό δημοσιογράφο και συγγραφέα Εντουάρντο Χιουζ Γκαλεάνο και έχει τον πιο πάνω τίτλο.

«Λονδίνο, στάδιο Ουέμπλεϊ, φθινόπωρο του 1995.

Η ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα της Κολομβίας αντιμέτωπη με το αξιοσέβαστο εγγλέζικο ποδόσφαιρο στην έδρα του και ο Ρενέ Ιγκίτα κάνει κάτι ανήκουστο μέχρι τώρα. Ο Αγγλος επιθετικός σουτάρει σαν αστραπή. Ο τερματοφύλακας με το σώμα οριζόντιο στον αέρα, αφήνει την μπάλα να περάσει και την αποκρούει με τα τακούνια, λυγίζοντας τα πόδια σαν σκορπιός, που στρίβει την ουρά του.

Αξίζει να κοιτάξει κανείς πολλή ώρα τις φωτογραφίες που επιβεβαιώνουν τον κολομβιανό άθλο. Η αποκάλυψη δεν είναι τόσο το κατόρθωμα του Ιγκίτα όσο το χαμόγελο που απλώνεται στο πρόσωπό του τη στιγμή που διαπράττει την ανεπίτρεπτη βεβήλωση». ​
Το βιντέακι:






Αλλά τα πράγματα δεν έρχονται πάντα δεξιά. Από τον ίδιο συγγραφέα:

In the '90 World Cup Cameroon unseated Colombia after winning a brilliant match against Germany. The African team's winning goal came on a foolish mistake by keeper Rene Higuita, who took the ball up to midfield and lost it there. The same people who like to cheer such audacity when it turns out well wanted to eat Higuita alive when he got back to Colombia.​


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

Για την ιστορία, το σουτ το έκανε ο μέσος των άγγλων Τζέιμι Ρέντναπ (γιός του νυν κόουτς Χάρι Ρέντναπ), για τον οποίο το συγκεκριμένο ματς ήταν και το πρώτο του με τη φανέλα της εθνικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

Πάντως, τα φαβορί τα καθαρίζουμε και με τη δεύτερη ομάδα μας...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Και τώρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Αν μπορούσε τώρα ο εκφωνητής της ΝΕΤ να μην τσιρίζει έτσι υστερικά όταν μια φάση πάει για γκολ, αλλά τελικά δεν μπαίνει...


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 17, 2010)

"ο πρώτος μυς που κουράζεται είναι το μυαλό" πολύ καλό!


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Το κακό είναι που δεν κουράστηκαν οι μυς του λάρυγγά του. 
Αστειεύομαι. Διασκεδαστικό ήταν!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αν μπορούσε τώρα ο εκφωνητής της ΝΕΤ να μην τσιρίζει έτσι υστερικά όταν μια φάση πάει για γκολ, αλλά τελικά δεν μπαίνει...



Να σου πω... δεν τον άκουγα, τον σκέπαζαν τα ουρλιαχτά μου...


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 17, 2010)

Πάντως μου φάνηκε χρήσιμη η υστερία του, αφού εργαζόμουν παράλληλα και δεν κοιτούσα συνεχώς την οθόνη.
Χωρίς τα ούρλα (που λένε οι Κερκυραίοι...) θα έχανα τις καλές φάσεις.


----------



## efi (Jun 17, 2010)

Μπράβο, Αλεξάνδρα! Αποδείχθηκες μεγάλη γουρλού!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλά, θα ξεσπάσουμε πάνω στη Νιγηρία. Την Αργεντινή τη λυπάμαι από τώρα.


Και ένα στα δύο καλά είναι...

Μα να φωνάζω σε γκολ που έβαλε ο Σαλ-πι-γγί-δης;;; Ξανά;;; Του Τόρο τα ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον... Νάβαζε και τον μικρό ένα τέταρτο νωρίτερα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2010)

Δεν θέλω ούτε να σκέφτομαι ότι οι εγχώριοι χούλιγκαν θα βρουν νέο παιχνίδι για να μας σπάνε τα νεύρα, αλλά από το διπλανό γυμνάσιο ακούω βουβουζέλες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

Τα όμορφα φαβορί όμορφα καίγονται... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2010)

Κρύο αστείο: Ο


> Σαλ-πι-γγί-δης


 μήπως θα λεγόταν Βου-Βου-ζέ-λης στα νοτιοαφρικανικά; Και στα Νιγηριανά Βελ-ζε-βού-λης;


----------



## jurgarden (Jun 22, 2010)

Αφού πρόκειται για αθλητικό thread, δείτε εδώ:

http://www.freetranslation.com/free-human-translations/greek-football-phrases.html

Και ρίξτε μια ματιά... Κάποια, υποψιάζομαι, ότι θα βγάλουν (σχόλια και) γέλιο...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει Έλληνας φίλαθλος στην κερκίδα που, ως αντίστοιχο του «_Get in there!_», θα έλεγε «_Άντε, κουνήσου!_» και όχι «_πάρ' τον #@!#[email protected] σου, ρε @#$#$_!»; Ή για το «_There was no way was that a red card_» να πει «_Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν αυτό για κόκκινη κάρτα_» και όχι «_πού το είδες το φάουλ, ρε #@#@!$%!!_», «_του έριξε κάρτα ο @#$!#$!#$, που να του [email protected]#[email protected]$#$ το #[email protected]#%(&%[email protected]%$!_»;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Αν μπορούσε τώρα ο εκφωνητής της ΝΕΤ να μην τσιρίζει έτσι υστερικά όταν μια φάση πάει για γκολ, αλλά τελικά δεν μπαίνει...



Μιας και θα τον λουστούμε και απόψε τον Παυλάκη, να ενημερώσω όσους δεν τον ξέρουν ότι το παρατσούκλι του στην πιάτσα είναι "πουρουπουπού" (λόγω της εκνευριστικής φωνής, βέβαια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2010)

Η πλάκα ήταν με τη γερμανική μετάδοση:

α) Με τον εκφωνητή, που δεν κατάλαβε ότι οι τρεις αμυντικοί μέσοι άλλαξαν λόγω τραυματισμών και απορούσαν «Μα τι κάνει ο Ρεχάγκελ; Δεν θα βάλει κυνηγούς;» Η Ελλάδα χρειάζεται δύο γκολ (όσο κέρδιζε η Κορέα...) 
β) Με τον ίδιο να καταλήγει στο τέλος του παιχνιδιού πώς «μπα, μάλλον η Ελλάδα έχει συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια να παίζει παθητική άμυνα με τον Ρεχ που όταν χρειαστεί να αλλάξει μενταλιτέ απλώς δεν ξέρει πώς». 
Πτωχός... Δεν κατάλαβε ότι ο στόχος ήταν απλώς να μην ξαναφάμε τεσσάρα κι αν μας καθόταν η ισοπαλία, θεοί του Ολύμπου πάλι...
γ) Με τον ρεπόρτερ που ρώταγε μετά το ματς τον Ρεχ τι θα κανει κι εκείνος απαντούσε ότι αυτό είναι προσωπικό του θέμα... Ό,τι πεις, Ότο.
δ) Με τον Καν να λέει ότι φυσικά η διαφορά δυναμικότητας είναι απλώς πολύ μεγάλη και η Ελλάδα δεν έχει τύχη και να δείχνει στο ημίχρονο γραφήματα με τον Παπαστόπουλο να κυνηγάει τον Μέσι και στο τέλος γραφήματα όπου η Ελλάδα λέγε με Σαμαρά φεύγει στην αντεπίθεση, αλλά οι έξι αμυντικοί κάθονται καρφωμένοι στην πρώτη γραμμή άμυνας και κοιτάνε από μακριά.

Και όχι τίποτε, αλλά παρά τρίχα νάμπαινε το φαλτσάκι του Σαμαρά και θα αποτρελαινόμασταν...


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 23, 2010)

Σοφότατα μίλησες Δρα! Αυτό μπορούσαμε, αυτό κυνηγήσαμε. Και βέβαια, λίγο χτύπημα του κεφαλιού στον τοίχο δεν βλάπτει, γιατί την πρόκριση την πετάξαμε στην κωμική παράσταση που δώσαμε κατά των Κορεατών, αυτών καλέ που τους είχαμε κερδίσει από το αποδυτήρια.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 23, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Σοφότατα μίλησες Δρα! Αυτό μπορούσαμε, αυτό κυνηγήσαμε. Και βέβαια, λίγο χτύπημα του κεφαλιού στον τοίχο δεν βλάπτει, γιατί την πρόκριση την πετάξαμε στην κωμική παράσταση που δώσαμε κατά των Κορεατών, αυτών καλέ που τους είχαμε κερδίσει από το αποδυτήρια.



Ακριβώς. Η μισή μπάλα που παίχτηκε π.χ. στη ρεβάνς με την Ουκρανία να παιζόταν με την Κορέα, είχαμε καθαρίσει τρία βαθμουλάκια έτσι για πλάκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Απίστευτα πράγματα συμβαίνουν! Ο Χίτσκοκ σκηνοθέτησε τις σημερινές αφηγήσεις χωρίς αφηγητή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2010)

*Ένα μικρό ατύχημα*

_(από τον ιστότοπο των «αθλητικών του πρώτου γερμανικού καναλιού):_
Άφωνος ο Βορειοκορεάτης τηλεσχολιαστής

Ήταν η ώρα για μεγάλα πράγματα, αλλά η ζωντανή αναμετάδοση του καταστροφικού 0-7 με την Πορτογαλία τελικά εξελίχτηκε σε σκέτο πονοκέφαλο. Μετά το 0-4 ο τηλεσχολιαστής σταμάτησε να λέει οτιδήποτε και, με το σφύριγμα της λήξης, η μετάδοση διακόπηκε χωρίς έστω μία λέξη. Κατά πώς φαίνεται, ήταν η πρώτη ζωντανή μετάδοση που έγινε ποτέ από παγκόσμιο κύπελλο ποδοσφαίρου στη Βόρεια Κορέα. Μεγάλη ατυχία για την κυβέρνηση του δικτάτορα Κιμ Γιονγκ-Ιλ, που είχε ελπίσει σε μια μεγάλη προπαγανδιστική ευκαιρία μετά από την ιδιαίτερα μαχητική εμφάνιση των «Χολίμας», των ιπτάμενων αλόγων, στην ήττα τους με 2-1 από τη Βραζιλία. Γι' αυτό και αποφασίστηκε η ζωντανή αναμετάδοση του αγώνα. Το παιχνίδι με τη Βραζιλία είχε μεταδοθεί σε μαγνητοσκόπηση. (ΣτΔρ7χ: Πάντως, για να είμαστε φερ, υπάρχουν και καμιά 10αριά ώρες διαφορά...)​


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Χτες, για λόγους που θα εξηγήσω αργότερα, είδα τον αγώνα διαδικτυακά, με Εγγλέζο αφηγητή. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τη διεύθυνση τώρα, αυτή τη στιγμή, χωρίς να ψάξει; Δεν αντέχω να ακούω μόνο τις βουβουζέλες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2010)

Εδώ πρέπει να ξηλωθείς 20 δολάρια για συνδρομή ενός έτους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Μπα! Ήταν δωρεάν, γρήγορο, με καλή ποιότητα (βλέπαμε σε γιγαντοοθόνη) και δεν είδα κανέναν να κάνει ούτε join (αν και μπορεί να είχε προηγηθεί). Αλλά ο γνωρίζων δεν απαντά το τηλέφωνό του!  (Όχι πως σκάω που δεν μου περιγράφει κάποιος αυτά που βλέπω...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Κάτι που έχει σχέση με αυτό είναι αλλά λεπτομέρειες όταν θα τις ανακαλύψω κι εγώ.

http://atdhe.net/watchtv.html


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

Στο http://www.digitallife.gr/mundial-live-sto-internet-kai-se-hd-to-ellada-argentini/ παραπέμπουν εδώ: http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως φταίει το Adobe flash), στον ιστοπλοηγό μου δεν παίζει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Απορία για τον αγώνα Γερμανία-Γκάνα: Τους έχουν βάλει νέφτι ή, επειδή δεν υπάρχει εκφωνητής, τον δείχνουν σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα;


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2010)

Γιατί δεν υπάρχει εκφωνητής, ξέρουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=15460&subid=2&pubid=38497147


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για την εμφάνιση της Εθνικής, αλλά αθροίσαμε όσους πόντους άθροισαν οι δύο προηγούμενες φιναλίστ μαζί: Ιταλία 2 + Γαλλία 1 = Ελλάδα 3.

(Στο χάλι, πάντα μπορείς να βρεις παρηγοριές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Η Σλοβενία μετράει μεσογειακή; Γιατί και στο ευρώ είναι και όλο και κάποιος θα σκεφτεί να πει ότι αποκλείστηκαν τα FIGS...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για την εμφάνιση της Εθνικής, αλλά αθροίσαμε όσους πόντους άθροισαν οι δύο προηγούμενες φιναλίστ μαζί: Ιταλία 2 + Γαλλία 1 = Ελλάδα 3.
> 
> (Στο χάλι, πάντα μπορείς να βρεις παρηγοριές.)



Εγώ ξέρω ότι στην τελική κατάταξη του μουντιάλ (ναι, υπάρχει και τέτοια) θα είμαστε από πάνω τους.


----------



## jurgarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολλούς απασχολεί το θέμα της βου-βου-ζέ-λας, ορίστε:

Devuvuzelator!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

*Κενά στην αγγλόφωνη Wikipedia;*

Λίγη ώρα πριν από άλλη μία αναμέτρηση «αιωνίων», πρέπει να ενημερώσω το αγγλόφωνο φίλαθλο κοινό ότι άρθρο για το περίφημο «««γκολ»»» του Γουέμπλεϊ δεν υπάρχει στην αγγλική βίκη, παρά μόνο (οκ...) στη γερμανική () και τη γαλλική ().

Για να μαθαίνουν όμως και οι νεότεροι τι σημαίνει πραγματικά *πέτσινο* γκολ και *παράγκα*, ορίστε:

Wembley-Tor, όπως λέμε πέτσινο






Άντε, καλή τηλεθέαση! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Εντάξει, ισοφαρίστηκε, ηρεμήσατε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

Μα τέτοια εμβέλεια η Λεξιλογία; Να μας διαβάζουν και οι Ουρουγουανοί επόπτες πριν μπουν στο γήπεδο;

Και ναι, αυτό δεν ήταν υποψία γκολ, ήταν πεντακάθαρο. Άμα σου έχει βγει το όνομα όμως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2010)

Καi παρεμπ, ωραίο live commentary στο BBC:

Όποιος τραγουδήσει στη Γερμανία αυτή τη στροφή που δημοσιεύουν στις 14:54 για γερμανικό εθνικό ύμνο (German national anthem) είναι ποινικό αδίκημα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Τελικά, καλύτερα χωρίς εκφωνητή.
Στον αποψινό αγώνα, μας τάραξε πάλι στα "του Μεξικό" ο πωστονλέν. 
Πρέπει να τα είχε ακούσει τα παράπονα πριν το ματς, γιατί στην αρχή σφιγγόταν, δαγκωνόταν, δίσταζε και προσπαθούσε να αποφύγει τη γενική κοτσάροντας όλες τις προθέσεις που του κατέβαιναν + αιτιατική. Αλλά στο τέλος ξεσπάθωσε και δώσ' του "του Μεξικό". 

Απορίες: την Πόλη του Μεξικού, που φιλοξένησε δύο Μουντιάλ, δεν την άκουσε ποτέ του; Ή μήπως τη λέει Σιουδάδ δε Μέχικο; Και δεν το 'λεγε καλύτερα Μέχικο, που και σωστό είναι και άκλιτο;  
Την πιπεριά.





Για τη διαιτησία, άλλη ώρα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 28, 2010)

Βαχ, με το Μεξικό του Μεξικό δύσκολα θα γλιτώσουμε, κερδίζει συνεχώς έδαφος την τελευταία δεκαετία.

Σιουδάδ δε Μέχικο; Μπα, μέχρι Μέξικο Σίτυ, θα φτάνουν οι γνώσεις των λεγάμενων (πάλι ο Πουρουπουπού αμάρτησε ή ο Φον Αλέκος;;))


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 28, 2010)

Ακόμα χειρότερο: στην ΕΡΑ Σπορ λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας , ο εκφωνητής λέει "Και σε λίγο θα δούμε τον αγώνα Αργεντινής-Μεξικού..." Κομπιάζει. "Κλίνεται, βρε παιδιά, το Μεξικό;" Κάποιος από μέσα του απαντά. "Όχι; Ε, όχι, βρε τι γίνεται μ' αυτές τις νέες γραμματικές... Τον αγώνα Αργεντινής-Μεξικό, λοιπόν".


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 28, 2010)

...όπως επίσης

Juarez = Χουάρες, κι όχι Σουάρεζ. 
Mascherano = Μαστσεράνο, κι όχι Μασκεράνο. 
Demichelis = Ντεμιτσέλις, κι όχι Ντεμικέλις.
Heinze = (Χ)Έϊνσε, κι όχι Χάιντσε.

Πάλι καλά που ο Αγκίρε δεν έβαλε τον Quauhtemoc Blanco! Δεν θα'θελα να ακούσω τι θα γινόταν....


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2010)

Τον Χούαρες προφανώς τον μπέρδεψαν με τον παίκτη της Ουρουγουάης. 
Αλλά αυτό το Μαστσεράνο μου ακούγεται δυσκολοπρόφερτο, κι η Βίκι λέει
Javier Alejandro Mascherano (Spanish pronunciation: [matʃeˈɾano]), Ματσεράνο δηλαδή. 
Όσο για τον Ντεμιτσέλη, ας το έκανε τέλος πάντων ο παπούς του Ντεμιγκέλ να ησυχάσουμε!
Το επίθετο του Μπλάνκο τι δυσκολία έχει;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 28, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> ...όπως επίσης
> 
> Juarez = Χουάρες, κι όχι Σουάρεζ.
> Mascherano = Μαστσεράνο, κι όχι Μασκεράνο.
> ...



Χμ. όχι ακριβώς, γιατί τα ονόματα ποδοσφαιριστών με καταγωγή από μη ισπανόφωνη χώρα δεν προφέρονται απαραίτητα με βάση τους κανόνες της λατινοαμερικάνικης προφοράς των ισπανικών,
1. Ειδικά ο Χάιντσε, του οποίου ο πατέρας καταγόταν από τη μεγάλη μειονότητα των Γερμανών του Βόλγα, έχει διευκρινίσει ότι προφέρει το όνομά του κατά τον γερμανικό τρόπο και όχι "Χέινσε" όπως θα επέβαλε η λατινοαμερικάνικη προφορά (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriel_Heinze).
2. Τα ιταλικής προέλευσης ονόματα Αργεντίνων προφέρονται σχεδόν πάντα βάσει της ιταλικής προφοράς. Μερικές φορές ιταλική και λατινοαμερικάνικη προφορά συνυπάρχουν (έχουμε κι εδώ "διτυπίες"): στην περίπτωση των Ντεμικέλις και Μασκεράνο (α λα ιταλικά), νομίζω ότι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τον Χούαρες προφανώς τον μπέρδεψαν με τον παίκτη της Ουρουγουάης.
> Αλλά αυτό το Μαστσεράνο μου ακούγεται δυσκολοπρόφερτο, κι η Βίκι λέει
> Javier Alejandro Mascherano (Spanish pronunciation: [matʃeˈɾano]), Ματσεράνο δηλαδή.
> Όσο για τον Ντεμιτσέλη, ας το έκανε τέλος πάντων ο παπούς του Ντεμιγκέλ να ησυχάσουμε!
> Το επίθετο του Μπλάνκο τι δυσκολία έχει;



Χεχε...το επίθετο καμία! Το μικρό όμως;;;; ;)

Ναι, πράγματι, για τον Mascherano είναι κάτι μεταξύ Μαστσ- και Ματσ-, όπως συνέβαινε και με τον Μπελούτση του ΟΣΦΠ, που ήταν Belluschi. 

Την πληροφορία για το επώνυμο του Χάιντσε δεν την γνώριζα, άρα παίρνω πίσω ο,τι είπα.:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Τίτλο-λογοπαίγνιο έβαλε η Mirror: _Rout of Africa_. Τι να κάνει ο μεταφραστής του Mega, το είπε «Έξω από την Αφρική». Στην Daily Mail, πάντως, θα βρείτε κι άλλα ωραία σε σχέση με τη χτεσινή πανωλεθρία.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 28, 2010)

Από τα πιο ωραία που είπωθηκαν για τη χτεσινή ήττα των Άγγλων: The only thing worse than England's performance is knowing that Angela Merkel will be getting laid tonight.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2010)

Έγκαιρα παραδόθηκε χτες το ανακαινισμένο άγαλμα του Χριστού, σύμβολο του Ρίο ντε Τζανέιρο, και φωταγωγήθηκε στα εθνικά χρώματα ενόψει του σημερινού παιχνιδιού.






Τι να σου κάνει όμως κι ο Χριστός του Κορκοβάδο άμα κουτουλάνε ο σέντερ μπακ με τον τερματοφύλακα...

Εικόνα από εδώ.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Το Γκάνα-Ουρουγουάη ήταν σκηνοθετημένο, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται τόση γκαναντεμιά!

Παρέμπ, οι σκηνές από τις εξέδρες του ΠΚ πρέπει να φτιάξουν ένα εκπληκτικό φιλμάκι. Όταν θα το εντοπίσετε, ρίξτε το εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 3, 2010)

Κατάλαβα. Μόνον εγώ χάρηκα την πρόκριση των Ουρουγουανών που κράτησε ζωντανό το τρελό όνειρό μου για επανάληψη του τελικού του πρώτου ΠΚ;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2010)

Δεν ήσουν μόνος· ξέρω κι έναν που ονειρεύεται επανάληψη του τελικού του '74... ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2010)

Εγώ που δεν ασχολούμαι με ποδόσφαιρο πάντως, και είδα μόνο τα τελευταία 15 λεπτά της παράτασης και είπα ότι άμα πάει σε πέναλτι μάλλον θα κερδίσει η Ουρουγουάη. Δεν ξέρω πως έπαιξαν νωρίτερα, αλλά εκείνο το τεταρτάκι μου φάνηκε ότι ο τερματοφύλακας της Ουρουγουάης ήταν καλύτερος (εντάξει, είχε και χείρα βοηθείας) και οι πιο πολλοί Γκανέζοι έμοιαζε ότι κλώτσαγαν τυχαία. Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είχα ποδοσφαιρική προτίμηση, απλώς για «πολιτικούς» λόγους θα μου άρεσε να προχωρήσει και μια αφρικανική χώρα. Αλλά τα δύο πέναλτι τα βάρεσαν στο στιλ «σιγά και αργά, μήπως πιάσουμε τον τερματοφύλακα στον ύπνο».


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τα δύο πέναλτι τα βάρεσαν στο στιλ «σιγά και αργά, μήπως πιάσουμε τον τερματοφύλακα στον ύπνο».



Κι εγώ δεν κατάλαβα το νόημα αυτών των δύο, αφού ο τερματοφύλακας μου είχε φανεί ότι έδειξε ότι δεν πιάνεται στον ύπνο. Κι έστω, ο ένας κλώτσησε έτσι και απέτυχε, ο άλλος γιατί το ξανάκανε;

Για να μην πω για τον Ουρουγουανό που έστειλε τη μπάλα σε κάποιο περαστικό αεροπλάνο ίσως. 

Εντωμεταξύ οι Άγγλοι σχολιαστές τον θάψανε αυτόν που έπιασε τη μπάλα με τα χέρια και που άμα πάνε τελικό θα παίξει. Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, σας έφαγε το χέρι του Θεού κάποτε, αλλά εδώ ο διαιτητής το είδε και τον τιμώρησε ανάλογα, καμία σχέση- κι εδώ που τα λέμε, κι εγώ στη θέση του θα έβαζα τα χέρια μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 3, 2010)

Στα πέναλτι επιλέγεις μια γωνία εσύ που τα εκτελείς και μια γωνία ο τερματοφύλακας. 
Αν συμπέσουν οι επιλογές σας τότε ο τερματοφύλακας έχει τύχη να τα πιάσει όσο πιο χαλαρό και λιγότερο δυνατό είναι το σουτ του παίκτη. 
Αν ο τερματοφύλακας είχε πέσει και στα δύο πέναλτι από την άλλη, τότε θα μιλούσαμε για επιτυχία των Γκανέζων και λοιπά. 
Εκπληκτικό από όλες τις απόψεις και γι' αυτό και άπιαστο ήταν το πέναλτι του Γκιάν (αν θυμάμαι καλά το πρώτο της Γκάνας) που πήγε στο γάμμα και ακριβώς κάτω από το δοκάρι με αποτέλεσμα ο τερματοφύλακας παρότι έπεσε σωστά να μην το πιάσει. 

Ξαναδείτε για παράδειγμα, το πέναλτι του Σκόττι που πήγε στο κέντρο της εστίας αλλά μπήκε γκολ γιατί ο τερματοφύλακας είχε αποφασίσει να πέσει σε γωνία αντί να σταθεί και να το πιάσει σε ρυθμό προπόνησης. 

Ωραίο, τεχνικό αλλά και τυχερό λόγω του ότι και αυτό πήγε στο κέντρο της εστίας ήταν το τελευταίο του Αμπρέου. Σε στιλ Πανένκα για τους παλιότερους που τυχόν θα τον θυμούνται... 

Επομένως, είναι θέμα τύχης, τεχνικής και ελαχιστοποίησης του ρίσκου τα πέναλτι...


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2010)

Μερσί για τις εξηγήσεις Αζιμ. Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι πιο σίγουρη είναι η δυνατή κλωτσιά, ώστε να δυσκολευτεί να την πιάσει ο τερματοφύλακας ακόμα κι αν πέσει στη σωστή μεριά, όπως κι οι ψηλές μπαλιές που πάνε πάνω από τον τερματοφύλακα και στην πίσω γωνία- εκτός αν ο τερματοφύλακας ήταν παλιά μπασκετμπολίστας. 
Από τους δύο Γκανέζους χτες ο ένας ήταν λες έπαιζε μπάλα με τα παιδιά του. 

Τέλος πάντων, απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δε γλυτώνω το σημερινό γύρο, με πήραν τηλέφωνο κάτι φίλοι και είπαν να μαζευτούμε για μπάρμπεκιου στον κήπο τους, πάω στοίχημα ότι η τηλεόραση θα είναι κι αυτή στον κήπο. Τουλάχιστον θα είναι άδειοι οι δρόμοι.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 3, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Εκπληκτικό από όλες τις απόψεις και γι' αυτό και άπιαστο ήταν το πέναλτι του Γκιάν (αν θυμάμαι καλά το πρώτο της Γκάνας) που πήγε στο γάμμα και ακριβώς κάτω από το δοκάρι με αποτέλεσμα ο τερματοφύλακας παρότι έπεσε σωστά να μην το πιάσει.


Ναι, μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι ο ίδιος ο Τζιάν έστειλε τις ομάδες στα πέναλτι, χάνοντας *με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο* το πέναλτι στο τέλος της παράτασης. Τα πέναλτι ψηλά είναι αδύνατον να αποκρουστούν μεν, αλλά και τα πιο επικίνδυνα για αστοχία δε: μια απειροελάχιστη διαφορά στη γωνία πρόσκρουσης οδηγεί την μπάλα στο δοκάρι ή στα περιστέρια, γι' αυτό και συνήθως στα κρίσιμα πέναλτι οι παίκτες αποφεύγουν να τα χτυπούν ψηλά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 3, 2010)

Ναι, σαφώς πιδύο. Σαφώς. 

Επίσης, να πω ότι αν και φανατικά αντι-Γερμανός, οφείλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στη Γερμανία, η οποία με τον τρόπο που παίζει για μένα είναι το πρώτο φαβορί για το Κύπελλο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 4, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω την πεναλτολογία λέγοντας ότι αν το πέναλτι χτυπηθεί με δύναμη σε κάποιο από τα "παραθυράκια" (πάνω και δεξιά ή αριστερά), ο τερματοφύλακας είναι αδύνατον να το πιάσει ακόμα κι αν ο παίχτης τού έχει πει από πριν "θα το στείλω εκεί".


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 4, 2010)

Αυτό που με έκανε να γελάσω, πάντως (πέραν της χαράς μου για την πρόκριση της Σελέστε) είναι το εξής. Στην περιβόητη φάση του 120', εκτός του Σουάρες κι ο διπλανός του (Σκόττι ή Φουζίλε, δεν θυμάμαι) πετιέται παρομοίως με τα χέρια τεντωμένα και μάλιστα με εκτίναξη τερματοφύλακα! Απλά στάθηκε '''άτυχος'' και πήρε την δόξα ο Σουάρεζ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2010)

Η φάση με τα απανωτά πέναλτι στον αγώνα Ισπανίας - Παραγουάης μου άρεσε! Για μια στιγμή ελπίσαμε ότι θα μετατραπεί ο αγώνας σε ελληνορωμαϊκή πάλη, δύο σ'ένα αθλήματα, δηλαδή (σαφώς πιο ενδιαφέρον από το να πληρώνεις για ένα και να βλέπεις ένα). 
Το έβλεπα με κάτι φίλους στον κήπο τους, που κλασσικοί τεμπέληδες όλοι μας, αντί να βγάλουμε την τηλεόραση στον κήπο το βλέπαμε σε λάπτοπ, που είχε καθυστέρηση. κάπου στην περιοχή είχε Ισπανούς φίλαθλους οι οποίοι σε κάθε φάση φωνάζανε αναλόγως και λόγω της καθυστέρησης της ιντερνετικής μετάδοσης με την τηλεοπτική, ξέραμε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πιο πριν τι είχε γίνει. 

Όμως ενω πιο πάνω οι φίλαθλες κυρίες σχολίασαν τους τερματοφύλακες και λοιπούς ωραίους του ποδοσφαίρου, δεν είδα καμία αναφορά στον προπονητή της Γερμανίας (που ήταν ο ίδιος στο πανευρωπαϊκό, αν θυμάμαι καλά), με το γαλάζιο πουλόβερ εντελώς διαφήμιση Πόλο Ραλφ Λόρεν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Ανάπαυλα μέχρι αύριο. 
Από τη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2010)

Και καλά να εκχωρείς κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα για κανά 100άρι δισ. ευρώπουλα, αλλά να βάζεις κορόνα στο κεφάλι σου, κοτζάμ πρόεδρος 200 εκ ανθρώπων, τον Μπλάτερ επειδή είπες και μια μ@λ... για κανά ψηφαλάκι και για να περάσει η ώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

(Για τον sarant :))

Is it OK to support ze Germans? Ja! Says Mirror's Derek McGovern


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

Αν θες να παραστήσεις τον Ρεχάγκελ, χρειάζεσαι και Δέλλα για τις ψηλές μπαλλιές...


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2010)

Πουγιόλ, λέμε :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Χταποδάκι στα κάρβουνα. Θα είναι το αγαπημένο έδεσμα των Γερμανών τουριστών αυτό το καλοκαίρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

Πουγιόλ ή Πουζόλ που τον έλεγε ο θλιμμένος Γερμανός τιβικάστερ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2010)

Χταποδινά και από τον Νίκο Δήμου... ;)


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2010)

Μια σύντομη ενημέρωση για το χταπόδι, παρακαλώ... τι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2010)

Το χταπόδι-προφήτης Πάουλ, που πρόβλεψε όλες τις νίκες της Γερμανίας, και την ήττα από την Ισπανία. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Σύντομος σύνδεσμος:
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11815&subid=2&pubid=19174948


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2010)

Μερσί, δεν το είχα πάρει είδηση!


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Ωραίο τελικό θα δούμε! :)



somnambulist said:


> Από τα πιο ωραία που είπωθηκαν για τη χτεσινή ήττα των Άγγλων: The only thing worse than England's performance is knowing that Angela Merkel will be getting laid tonight.


 
Τέλος εποχής για το ζευγάρωμα των κητωδών. 

Τώρα, πάντσερ, έτσι που παίξατε σαν ασπόνδυλα μαλάκια, φάτε μάτια ψάρια κεφαλόποδα!






An octopus opening a container with a screw cap​ 
Τέτοιους πολιτικούς χρειαζόμαστε, έξυπνους και προφήτες, να διαβάζουν βουλωμένο γράμμα μνημόνιο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Από τα πιο ωραία παρασκήνια, από το πρώτο Μουντιάλ που παρακολούθησα πιο κοντά από άλλα (οπότε τα αρνητικά συγκριτικά σχόλια δεν μετράνε).

Sexy TV presenter Sara Carbonero was left red-faced in the aftermath of Spain's World Cup final victory over the Netherlands on Sunday night when she was given a full-on snog by Iker Casillas during a post-game interview. 

Don't worry people, it's not that scandalous - the two are a well-known item and frequently find themselves paired up after Spain games for interviews.

But this time, with Casillas having just come back from the presentation ceremony that saw him become the first Spaniard ever to lift the World Cup, the Real Madrid goalkeeper was in jovial mood.

An emotional - if largely nonsensical - interview between Carbonero and Casillas was brought to a sudden end when the tearful shot-stopper almost broke down, thanking his family and his supporters.

The ever-professional Ms Carbonero, clearly holding back a big grin, tried to bring the chat back to task by asking about the game.

But Casillas was having none of it - breaking with protocol by refusing to talk about the football itself, and planting a smacker on the lips of his stunned girlfriend.

She passed back to the studio looking a little sheepish - with a chorus of cheers from what we can only assume is the national team's backroom staff and fellow players echoing in the background.
http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...macker-from-iker-casillas-after-world-cup-win​


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε χωρίς Μουντιάλ;


----------



## stazybohorn (Jul 12, 2010)

Tour de France


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2010)

*North Korean world cup team shamed in public*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT]North Korea's football squad have been subjected to a public humiliation in the wake of their World Cup failure. The team lost all three games in South Africa, where they were making their first World Cup finals appearance since 1966. 

*They took the stage at the People's Palace of Culture in the capital Pyongyang while 400 students subjected them to a six-hour reprimand. 
*
*Reports claim coach Kim Jong-Hun was made to work on a building site and expelled from the Workers' Party of Korea.* He was blamed for "betraying the trust of Kim Jong-Un", one of dictator Kim Jong-Il's sons, after the country went into the tournament with high hopes of qualifying from the so-called 'Group of Death'. 

The criticism was led by Ri Dong-Kyu, a commentator for state TV, which made the 7-0 drubbing at the hands of Portugal its first ever live sports broadcast. The decision to show the game live came in the wake of an encouraging 2-1 defeat to Brazil. North Korea lost their final game 3-0 to Ivory Coast. 

Radio Free Asia claimed the dressing-down took place on July 2, but news only leaked out of the famously secretive country this week. 

*Japanese-born pair Jong Tae-Se and An Yong-Hak escaped censure, flying straight to Japan from South Korea. 
*
A source from South Korea’s intelligence community told the Chosun Ilbo newspaper:* "In the past, North Korean athletes and coaches who performed badly were sent to prison camps. Considering the high hopes North Koreans had for the World Cup, the regime could have done worse things to the team than just reprimand them for their ideological shortcomings." *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2010)

Μακρινός επίλογος...

Shakira - _Waka Waka_
(το επίσημο τραγούδι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2011)

Πώς γυρίσαν οι τροχιές και κερδίσαν κι οι κοντές...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2011)

Sócrates Brasileiro Sampaio de Souza Vieira de Oliveira, MD, more commonly known simply as *Sócrates* (19 February 1954 – 4 December 2011).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι μετά από το ειδικό νήμα για το οφσάιντ, θα πρέπει ίσως να αρχίσουμε ένα νήμα για το πέναλτι. Αυτό, π.χ. *δεν είναι* πέναλτι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Αρχίζει την Παρασκευή η μπάλα
να ξεχαστούμε λίγο απ’ τα μεγάλα
θ’ αρχίσουμε με Πολωνία
κι ακολουθούν Τσεχία και Ρωσία
να δούμε αν θα πάμε γι' άλλα. 

Δεν είναι, λέει, εδώ Πορτογαλία
διαλαλούν η Πολωνία κι η Ουκρανία
εμείς τα γούρια τα τηρούμε πάντως·
και με τον Πορτογάλο Σάντος
θα διώξουμε του Ρεχακλή τη βασιλεία.

Στα σοβαρά μιλώντας τώρα,
οι φίλαθλοι ελπίζουν για την ώρα
να μην πατώσουμε σαν στην Αυστρία
αλλά να γράψουμε μια νέα ιστορία
με γκολ νικώντας κάθε χώρα.

Ένα πολυευρωληρολόγημα για να αρχίσουν να ανάβουν και τα αίματα...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 5, 2012)

O Λίνεκερ μας έλεγε
πως νικάει πάντα η Γερμανία
μα το Τσου-Λου μας έδειξε
μιαν άλλη ιστορία. 
Το βάζω ως εισαγωγή
για τα δικά μας αγόρια
που από την Παρασκευή
θ' ανοίξουνε των μαγαζιών τα στόρια. 
Στην Πολωνία στείλαμε
πάλι τον Καραγκούνη 
που λένε πως διατηρεί
προσόντα του Γκουσγκούνη! 
Έτσι ξεχνάμε κι εκλογές 
κόντρες και τροϊκανούς
και στο καφέ μπάλα βλέπουμε
με Σύριζα και Μοϊκανούς! 
Την Ολλανδία βλέπω καλή
αλλά θέλω την Ιταλία
πιστεύω την έκπληξη
θα κάνει η Τσεχία. 
Όπως και να 'χει, δόκτορα
θα φάμε και θα πιούμε
γιατί αν βγει ο Τσίπρας στις εκλογές
λένε πως αυτά θα κοπούνε!


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εδώ θα βρείτε τα δύο PDF σε ένα. Αν επιλέξετε View > Page Display > Two-Up, θα μπορείτε να δείτε αγγλικές και ελληνικές σελίδες αντικριστά. (Τι φτιάχνω σήμερα...)



Πήγα να φτιάξω αντικρυστά το καινούργιο εγγλέζικο με της ΕΠΟ, αλλά η ΕΠΟ είναι δυο χρόνια πίσω στους κανονισμούς· κι ας λέει ο λίκνος το αντίθετο: «Κανόνες του παιχνιδιού 2012-13 (μετάφραση του Laws of the game 2012-13)»…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

:)

Λίνεκερ, νέα βερσιόν:






Μετά το χτεσινό Γερμανία-Σουηδία 4-4 στο τελευταίο λεπτό (από 4-0 στο 60ό).


----------



## stazybohorn (Oct 17, 2012)

Προσωπικά, διαφωνώ και με την ορίτζιναλ δήλωση Λίνεκερ. Πάνω στην πίκρα, λες εύκολα κάτι, που δεν συμβαδίζει απαραίτητα με τα δεδομένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

bicycle kick = ανάποδο ψαλίδι


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 10, 2013)

Ο Μέσι και σε λεξικό!

*inmessionante * = "1. calificativo referente a Messi; a su manera perfecta de jugar al fútbol; a su capacidad ilimitada de autosuperación. 2. Dícese del mejor futbolista de todos los tiempos" http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/inmessionante-lionel-messi-makes-it-into-the-spanish-dictionary- 

inmessionante > inmenso > lat. immensus (αμέτρητος)

edit: πρώτος λεξικογραφήθηκε ο Ζλάταν Ιμπραΐμοβιτς στα γαλλικά zlataner, και σουηδικά zlatanera, 
που σημαίνει "κυριαρχώ στο γήπεδο"
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...-honor-zlatan-ibrahimovic-181303054--sow.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2013)

Σκάνδαλο! Τα ειδικά κατασκευασμένα γερμανικά γήπεδα, με τεχνολογία πυργοπίζ, _*γέρνουν!*_


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 25, 2013)

Είδες, δόκτορα; Και στο ποδόσφαιρο κυριαρχία... Χαράς ευαγγέλια, ε;


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 25, 2013)

Οι φτωχοί Γερμανοί τους πλούσιους Ισπανούς

404.800.000 € vs 34.000.000 €

Όλη η Ντόρτμουντ = 2 Κακάδες

h-poreia-ths-ntortmoynt-apo-thn-katastrofh-sto-podosfairiko-everest


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2013)

Άντε να δούμε πότε οι δεινόσαυροι του ποδοσφαίρου θα αποφασίσουν ότι κάποιες αποφάσεις πρέπει να παίρνονται αφού οι διαιτητές θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να συμβουλευτούν την εικόνα της τηλεόρασης. (Ναι, και Ολυμπιακός είμαι αλλά και μάτια έχω.)

(Με την ευκαιρία που το χέρι του Θεού-Μανιάτη απέκρουσε το σουτ του Αστέρα στον τελικό του κυπέλλου.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2013)

Κάπως, σαν να το ήξερα πως δεν θα το ευχαριστιόμουν σήμερα...


----------



## pidyo (May 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάπως, σαν να το ήξερα πως δεν θα το ευχαριστιόμουν σήμερα...



A, μα θα αρκούσε μια απλή καρμική ανάλυση της κοσμικής γαυροϊσορροπίας αυτού του σαββατοκύριακου για να το ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων. Έχεις από τη μια τον μπασκετικό Ολυμπιακό, που πάει στο F4 ως απόλυτο αουτσάιντερ, με προπονητή που δεν πίστευε κανείς, το μικρότερο μπάτζετ, νέα παιδιά που δουλεύουν σα σκυλιά αλλά δεν είναι (οι περισσότεροι) οι ακριβοπληρωμένοι αστέρες των άλλων ομάδων, κι όμως διαλύει το μεγάλο φαβορί της διοργάνωσης. Ε, τι πιο λογικό από το να «απολαύσεις» την επομένη κάτι βαριεστημένα καλόπαιδα, που κάνουν τον μάγκα ενώ ξέρουν ότι ο διαιτητής έχει σφάξει τον αντίπαλο, λίγο ξύλο στο τέλος, ένα υποβαθμισμένο στο σύνολό του προϊόν; 

Δεν είναι για πολλές χαρές η οπαδική προτίμηση. Κάνει κακό φενγκ σούι φαίνεται, και οι σφαλιάρες περιρρέουσας ανηθικότητας έρχονται αμέσως να διορθώσουν την κατάσταση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2013)

Πολύς κόσμος ξενέρωσε σήμερα. Γήπεδο έχω να πάω πολλά χρόνια, προτιμώ να πηγαίνω να βλέπω κανένα τοπικό, που έχει και γέλιο, αλλά τέτοια εικόνα στις εξέδρες του Ολυμπιακού δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Άδειες οι κερκίδες, ξενερωμένος ο κόσμος -εκτός απ' την 35 που είναι τα παιδιά του Μαρινάκη, που εκεί δεν έχει φεύγω. Αφού και ο σκηνοθέτης πλάνα απ' τις κερκίδες δεν έπαιρνε, όλο τα βεγγαλικά έδειχνε. Ούτε γύρο του θριάμβου δεν κάνανε οι παίκτες. Ξενέρωσα πάρα πολύ από αυτά που είδα. Και με προσέβαλαν πάρα πολύ, ως φίλαθλο και ως άνθρωπο με νιονιό και όχι ούγκανο, οι δηλώσεις του Θεοδωρίδη, ότι "να μην ξανακούσω κιχ για τον Βαγγέλη Μαρινάκη από τους φιλάθλους". Δηλαδή τι; Όσο παίρνουμε πρωταθλήματα και κύπελα όλα είναι καλά; Και ας έχει γίνει το πρωτάθλημα και η σουπερλίγκα ανέκδοτο; Άσε με...πολλά νεύρα...


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2013)

Πολλά νεύρα κι εγώ, αλλά ήδη "τσακώθηκα" αλλού και εκτονώθηκα. Απλώς γιγαντώθηκε η αντι-ολυμπιακοσύνη μου σήμερα (όχι ότι δεν ήταν γιγάντια ήδη...). 

Και για να απαντήσω σοβαρά στον νίκελ: στο μπάσκετ μπήκε το άμεσο ριπλέι. Ας μπει και στο ρημάδι το ποδόσφαιρο μπας και γλιτώσουμε από τους υπαλληλίσκους και υπόδουλους διαιτητές. 90+ λεπτά διαρκεί το ματς, ας διαρκεί και 95 και 100, αρκεί να μη γίνονται τέτοια όπως το σημερινό. 

Και ένα ανεκδοτάκι: 

-Ποια είναι η αγαπημένη μηχανή αναζήτησης του Μαρινάκη; 
-www.γιαχου.gr


----------



## Count Baltar (May 12, 2013)

Από την άλλη, στη χώρα όπου παίζουν κανονικό ποδόσφαιρο, η υποβιβαζόμενη, αν δεν απατώμαι, Γουίγκαν πετάλωσε στη Σίτι.

http://www.sentragoal.gr/article.asp?catid=16491&subid=2&pubid=129378010


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2013)

Πάντως τηλεοπτικό ριπλέι μην περιμένετε στο ποδόσφαιρο στο εγγύς μέλλον. Τα ποσά που παίζονται στο ποδόσφαιρο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που παίζονται στο μπάσκετ για να αφήσουν τα άλλοθι της διαιτησίας να καταστραφούν.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2013)

Διέρρευσε το βίντεο του instant replay, που δικαιώνει Γιάχο και Τριτσώνη:


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Πολύ καλό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2013)

Ευτυχώς που τουλάχιστον ο Αλέξης Σπυρόπουλος έμαθε να αναγνωρίζει το πέναλτι όταν το βλέπει, γιατί και παλιότερα δυσκολευόταν...

(Θα έβαζα κατευθείαν το γιουτιούμπι, αλλά οι ζαζοδηγίες δεν λειτούργησαν... :scared:)


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Δεν είναι ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά νομίζω πως δεν μπορούμε να μην πανηγυρίσουμε γι' αυτόν τον Ολυμπιακό που κερδίζει παίζοντας το άθλημα που εκπροσωπεί και όχι με άνωθεν βοήθεια. 

Εγώ πραγματικά το χάρηκα χθες! Χίλια μπράβο γι' αυτή την ομάδα με τους παικταράδες Έλληνες (μικρούς και μεγάλους) και τους τρομερούς Αμερικανούς Χάινζ και Λο. Πανάξιοι πρωταθλητές Ευρώπης! 

Κι ελπίζω να παραδειγματιστεί (ναι καλά) και ο Βαγγέλας και να δει πως τους τίτλους τους κατακτάς με την αξία σου και όχι με τα λεφτά και το στήσιμο διαιτητών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2013)

Έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι πολλοί Ολυμπιακοί (κι εγώ ανάμεσά τους) δεν χάρηκαν το κύπελλο στο ποδόσφαιρο, έτσι όπως εξελίχτηκε ο αγώνας. Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε το λογικό σφάλμα να συμπεραίνουμε ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το διαιτητικό λάθος και ότι αν έμπαινε το πέναλτι (μια απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση που θα δεχτώ για τη συζήτηση), το παιχνίδι θα είχε λήξει. Υπήρχε αρκετός χρόνος για πολλές εξελίξεις ακόμη, καθώς (πέρα από τα «σκοτεινά») υπάρχει και ένα φανερό πλεονέκτημα που έχουν προσφέρει «τα λεφτά του Βαγγέλη» στον Ολυμπιακό: να διαθέτει παίκτες μια κλάση πιο πάνω από σχεδόν οτιδήποτε υπάρχει στο θλιβερό ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο, παίκτες που ο καθένας τους, από μόνος του, θα μπορούσαν να ισοφαρίσουν το ματς και να το διεκδικήσουν, στην παράταση ή στα πέναλτι, όπως στο πρόσφατο 4-4 με την ΑΕΚ. «Τα λεφτά του Βαγγέλη» δεν θα ήταν αρκετά αν δεν υπήρχε και η ανυπαρξία των άλλων, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει σοβαρό αντίπαλο δέος.

Και αφού σήμερα αναπέμπονται από παντού ύμνοι στον μπασκετικό Ολυμπιακό και στο μοντέλο των Αγγελόπουλων κλπ κλπ, θα επισημάνω κάτι ακόμη: Οι Αγγελόπουλοι, στο μπάσκετ του Ολυμπιακού, έσπαγαν επί χρόνια τα μούτρα τους πάνω στα «λεφτά των φαρμάκων», αλλά πουθενά σε «ουδέτερα ΜΜΕ» δεν διαβάζαμε για την καταστροφική επίδραση των Γιανακοπουλαίων στο ελληνικό μπάσκετ, ούτε θυμόμαστε τους μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους να πετάνε μπουκάλια σε διαιτητές. Οι Αγγελόπουλοι δεν αρκέστηκαν στο εύκολο άλλοθι της (και διαιτητικής) παντοκρατορίας του μεγάλου αντίπαλου, αλλά επέμειναν -- και τα κατάφεραν.

Η κριτική είναι σωστή και απαραίτητη, αρκεί να μην είναι αλά καρτ.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι με μείον έναν παίκτη (μείον 2 αν ο Γιάχος είχε τα καρύδια να αποβάλλει τον Χολέμπας) και +1 γκολ κατά, ο Αστέρας θα είχε πολλές περισσότερες πιθανότητες από όσες του άφησαν τελικά τα λεφτά του Βαγγέλα (στον διαιτητή εννοώ) να διεκδικήσει το κύπελλο, n'est pas? 

Θες να πεις τώρα ότι τα 6 ευρωπαϊκά (βαστήξου, ακόμα δεν μας φτάσατε) τα πήραν τα λεφτά των φαρμάκων; Τς τς τς, τι μαθαίνει κανείς από τους Ολυμπιακούς τελικά! :lol:
Και πέρυσι τι έγινε και πήρατε πρωτάθλημα; Μειώθηκαν οι τιμές των φαρμάκων; 

Επειδή από προχθές μιλάω με άρρωστους Ολυμπιακούς και δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη, άσε βρε δόκτορα... Ας μη χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας, αφού δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσει πουθενά. Υπάρχει η θεώρηση των Ολυμπιακών και αυτή όλων των υπολοίπων για τα πράγματα. Και δεν συγκλίνουν πουθενά. 

Χαρείτε το πέτσινο κύπελλό σας και προπαντός το πανάξιο ευρωπαϊκό και αφήστε τους άλλους να έχουν διαφορετική άποψη για τα πράγματα... ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2013)

Πίκρααα...


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Αν αναφέρεσαι σ' εμένα, Μπέρνι, δες το #156 για να δεις πόση πίκρα αισθάνθηκα χθες το βράδυ. Σε αντίθεση βέβαια με προχθές που μου ήρθε να ξεράσω... :twit:


----------



## pidyo (May 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι πολλοί Ολυμπιακοί (κι εγώ ανάμεσά τους) δεν χάρηκαν το κύπελλο στο ποδόσφαιρο, έτσι όπως εξελίχτηκε ο αγώνας. Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε το λογικό σφάλμα να συμπεραίνουμε ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το διαιτητικό λάθος και ότι αν έμπαινε το πέναλτι (μια απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση που θα δεχτώ για τη συζήτηση), το παιχνίδι θα είχε λήξει. Υπήρχε αρκετός χρόνος για πολλές εξελίξεις ακόμη, καθώς (πέρα από τα «σκοτεινά») υπάρχει και ένα φανερό πλεονέκτημα που έχουν προσφέρει «τα λεφτά του Βαγγέλη» στον Ολυμπιακό: να διαθέτει παίκτες μια κλάση πιο πάνω από σχεδόν οτιδήποτε υπάρχει στο θλιβερό ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο, παίκτες που ο καθένας τους, από μόνος του, θα μπορούσαν να ισοφαρίσουν το ματς και να το διεκδικήσουν, στην παράταση ή στα πέναλτι, όπως στο πρόσφατο 4-4 με την ΑΕΚ. «Τα λεφτά του Βαγγέλη» δεν θα ήταν αρκετά αν δεν υπήρχε και η ανυπαρξία των άλλων, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει σοβαρό αντίπαλο δέος.



Επτάκις γιατρέ μου, να μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι για τους Ολυμπιακούς η διαιτητική εύνοια ήταν το ένα από τα στενάχωρα πράγματα του τελικού. Το άλλο, χειρότερο για μένα, ήταν η νοοτροπία κακομαθημένου νεόπλουτου που έβγαζαν στο γήπεδο οι παίκτες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο Μανιάτης να κάνει το χέρι, να γλιτώνει την αποβολή και μετά να πουλάει τσαμπουκά στον διαιτητή για μια άλλη απόφαση. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ο Μανωλάς να κάνει καθαρό φάουλ στον αντίπαλο και μετά επίσης να πουλάει τσαμπουκά με ύφος του άντρα του πολλά βαρύ μην του μιλάτε το πρωί. Κυρίως, δεν είναι δυνατόν στα αποδυτήρια να κάνουν πλάκα οι παίκτες με το χέρι που δεν δόθηκε και να συγχαίρουν τον Μανιάτη γι' αυτό. 

Δεν έχω την αφέλεια να περιμένω άμεμπτη ηθική στον επαγγελματικό αθλητισμό, αλλά αυτά είναι σημάδια εκμαυλισμού που ο Ολυμπιακός και το ποδόσφαιρο θα τα βρουν μπροστά τους στο εγγύς μέλλον. Εκεί είναι που η σύγκριση με την εργασιακή νοοτροπία που έφερε την μπασκετική επιτυχία του Ολυμπιακού αποβαίνει συντριπτική. Έχοντας φάει πολλές διαιτητικές σφαλιάρες, αυτή η ομάδα απλώς δούλεψε περισσότερο και καλύτερα και έφτασε στην κορυφή. Οι άλλοι που τα περιμένουν όλα στο πιάτο τους, που είναι καλύτεροι απλώς επειδή οι άλλες ομάδες είναι πολύ φτωχότερες, που δεν έχουν κανένα κίνητρο να δουλέψουν και άρα θεωρούν πως τους αξίζουν τα πάντα χωρίς κόπο, δεν θα πάνε πουθενά.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

+π2!!!!!!

Και ως γνωστόν η αλαζονεία τιμωρείται και οι αυτοκρατορίες πέφτουν σε όλη την παγκόσμια ιστορία. Και όταν γίνει αυτό they go with a bang, not with a whisper... ;)


Και αν, δόκτορα, πιστεύεις ότι ο Φέιζα και ο Μασάντο είναι καλύτεροι από τον Ράγιο και τον Ουσέρο, τότε μάλλον δυστυχώς τρως το παραμύθι που σας πουλάει ο πολλά βαρύς πρόεδρός σας και οι φυλλάδες σαν τον Πρωταθλητή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2013)

Άζι, το #158 νομίζω ότι αποτελεί (σε συνάρτηση και με τα προηγούμενα, βεβαίως βεβαίως) απάνθισμα λογικών αλμάτων και αυθαιρεσιών.

Προφανώς, κάθε διαιτητική απόφαση αλλάζει ένα παιχνίδι στο σύνολο της εξέλιξής του από εκεί και πέρα. Δεν ξέρω σε ποια αποβολή αναφέρεσαι, αλλά προφανώς τα διαιτητικά λάθη αθροίζονται μόνο για τη βαθμολογία της απόδοσης του διαιτητή. Είναι ένδειξη ανικανότητας του διαιτητή αν κάνει πολλά λάθη, αλλά αν δεν έκανε το ένα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συνέβαιναν και τα υπόλοιπα (δεν αποκλείεται, φυσικά, να συνέβαιναν άλλα, αφού κατά πώς φαίνεται, έχεις την απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι «ο Βαγγέλας πλήρωσε τον διαιτητή» και ότι ο διαιτητής δεν ήταν απλώς ανεπαρκής).

Εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα στα έξι ευρωπαϊκά του μπάσκετ επειδή η ποδοσφαιρική κριτική σου γινόταν επί θεμάτων εσωτερικού και έτσι αναφέρθηκα στα εσωτερικά μπασκετικά. (Και ναι, οι τιμές των φαρμάκων μειώθηκαν. Αισθητά, μάλιστα...)

Όσο για τη θεώρηση «των Ολυμπιακών και όλων των υπολοίπων», εντάξει, είμαστε λαός του bitmap ασπρόμαυρου, ούτε καν στις 256 διαβαθμίσεις του γκρίζου δεν μπορούμε να ασκηθούμε.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Εγώ θέλω να δω τι λογικά άλματα και αυθαιρεσίες θα βρεις εσύ για να απαντήσεις σε αυτά που λέει ο πιδύο. Εκεί θέλω την αντικειμενική σου θεώρηση... ;)

Σου θυμίζω επίσης, επειδή έβαλες παραπάνω τη μόνιμη καραμέλα σας του χεριού του Ρομπέρτο Κάρλος, για να δικαιολογήσεις προφανώς ότι αφού δεν δόθηκε εκείνο δεν έπρεπε να δοθεί και το προχθεσινό, ή ότι αδικηθήκατε κι εσείς κάνοντας ένα τρομερό λογικό άλμα μέσα στον χρόνο κιόλας, ότι όταν αδικείστε εσείς το θυμάστε χρόνια και οι διαιτητές εκτελούν εντεταλμένη υπηρεσία, όταν όμως αδικούνται οι άλλοι, οι διατητές κάνουν ανθρώπινα λάθη...  :scared: :lol: mg:

Να το χαίρεστε το καμάρι σας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2013)

Πριν με μεταφέρει κάποιο αόρατο χέρι στους σκυλοκαβγάδες, υπόσχομαι ότι αυτό είναι το τελευταίο σχόλιό μου για τα αθλητικά αυτού του τριημέρου.

Επειδή είδα τώρα και του π2, προφανώς δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτε από όσα έγραψε. Θα πρέπει κανείς να μην με ξέρει προσωπικά για να με κατηγορεί για τυφλό οπαδισμό, όπως κάνεις Άζι. Και θα το ξαναπώ: είμαι αρκετά παλιός για να ξέρω ότι οι ποδοσφαιρικές δικτατορίες στη χώρα μας δεν είναι κάτι το σημερινό και επικρατούν όταν οι αντίπαλοι είναι αδύνατοι, ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχει κοντή μνήμη και καλλιεργείται (από παντού) αυτός ο εγκληματικός οπαδισμός.

Αρκεί να έβλεπε κανείς το τουίτς του πρόταγκον χτες βράδυ: Άρχισαν από «Πάρτι στο Λονδίνο είχε κανονίσει να δώσει η Ρεάλ» (στις 10.20 το βράδυ) και τελείωναν με ύμνους στον Ολυμπιακό δυο ώρες αργότερα.

Και, για να τελειώσουμε με το χέρι. Ούτε το πρώτο είναι, ούτε το τελευταίο. Όταν βολεύει, γίνεται το χέρι του Θεού ή η μαγκιά του Ρομπέρτο Κάρλος (ή του Μανιάτη). Όποιος έχει παίξει μπάλα ξέρει ότι κάθε παίκτης θα χρησιμοποιήσει και χέρι αν υπάρχει ανάγκη και, αν τη γλιτώσει, θα είναι και ευχαριστημένος από πάνω και θα κοκορεύεται. Παιχνίδι είναι. Ας πρόσεχε ο διαιτητής.

Επίσης, ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει το στιλ κλαψοτσαμπουκά του Μανιάτη (που το κληρονόμησε από τον Τοροσίδη που το κληρονόμησε από τον Ανατολάκη κλπ κλπ). Δεν είναι εύκολο να έχεις την ωριμότητα ενός 35άρη --και, φοβάμαι, δεν είναι καν επιθυμητό από όλο το κύκλωμα (παραγοντικό, δημοσιογραφικό, οπαδικό).

Επειδή έχω ζήσει όμως και πολύ άσχημες γαβροεποχές, έχω δει να παίρνει κύπελλο ο Παναθηναϊκός με στρίψιμο δεκάρας και να μας διώχνουν παίχτες και προπονητές ως κομμουνιστάς κλπ κλπ, έχω ζήσει μεγάλες νίκες και μεγάλες ήττες από κοντά, επειδή οι αθλητικές μου μνήμες δεν σταματούν 2 ή 5 ή καν 20 χρόνια πίσω, είμαι απλώς πολύ προσεκτικός στα μεγάλα δημοσιογραφικά λόγια.

Και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, ας ψάξουν να δουν τον τελικό κυπέλλου 1998, να θυμηθούν πώς κερδίζουν οι μικροί τους μεγάλους κόντρα και σε διαιτητές και σε όλα.


----------



## pidyo (May 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχει η θεώρηση των Ολυμπιακών και αυτή όλων των υπολοίπων για τα πράγματα. Και δεν συγκλίνουν πουθενά.


Επειδή οι οπαδικές ταυτότητες με ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως για το τι σημαίνουν εκτός αθλητισμού, στο πεδίο της πραγματικής ζωής, ξεκίνησα να γράφω ένα μακροσκελές σχόλιο για να πω πόσο διαφωνώ με αυτήν την πρόταση. Αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα. Άλλη ώρα.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Κλείνω κι εγώ και επειδή αυτό ήταν το πιο σωστό ποστ σου του τριημέρου... λέγοντας μια παροιμία που έλεγαν στο χωριό μου: 

"Δεν έκλασε και να ντραπεί, μόνο έκλασε και γέλασε" 

την οποία σε άλλα μέρη λένε ως εξής και λίγο πιο ελεγκάν: 

"Και φταιξιάρης και καβαλάρης" 

Με άλλα λόγια, πάρτε το κύπελλο όπως το παίρνετε, αλλά μη μας το τρίβετε στη μούρη προσπαθώντας να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα, μιλώντας για ανωτερότητα των ποδοσφαιριστών του Ολυμπιακού και για αντικειμενικά διαιτητικά λάθη και για αμφιβολία τι θα γινόταν αν δινόταν το πέναλτι... και άλλα τέτοια ωραία και αμιγώς Ολυμπιακά. 

Τέλος!


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2013)

Πιδύο, αν με ήξερες καλύτερα θα έβλεπες και πώς σκέφτομαι. Απλώς ερεθίζομαι όταν ακούω τέτοια σχόλια σαν τα παραπάνω... :curse:

Με ενδιαφέρει η άποψή σου, καθώς και η διαφωνία σου, αλλά σίγουρα θα συμφωνήσεις ότι όποιος έχει τη θέση ισχύος (εντός και εκτός ποδοσφαίρου) τραγουδάει άλλο τραγούδι από όσους είναι αποκλεισμένοι ετσιθελικά από τα πράγματα και πολλές φορές αδυνατεί να θεωρήσει τα πράγματα στην πραγματική και σωστή τους διάσταση. 

Έτσι για να συνεισφέρω στην κοινωνιολογική σου μελέτη. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2013)

Θ-Ε-Ϊ-Κ-Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Irini (May 17, 2013)

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Αυτό είναι σπικάζ, ρε ξενέρωτοιοιοι!:lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2013)

*Jürgen Klopp talks to the Guardian*


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2013)

Μα τι βλέπουμε πια απόψε!


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

...
Εσείς δεν ξέρω τι βλέπετε, εγώ πάντως βλέπω χορτάρι και δίχτυα (καλά, πετονιές). Και νομίζω πως μόλις έβαλα ένα γκολάκι, απ' τα αποδυτήρια, βασισμένο σε πλαστικό μονόινο νήμα (χυδαϊστί νάιλον πετονιά) του Ζάζουλα, και πάω για το δεύτερο στο ίδιο ματς, επί βρετανικού εδάφους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2013)

Αντιγράφω από τη φεϊσμπουκική σελίδα Βασανίζομαι:

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Μέσσι;"
-"Ναι".
-"Ευχαριστώ".
-";;;;"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΣΣΙ!

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Ρονάλντο;"
-"Ναι".
-"Πείτε μου όχι".
-"Γιατί;"
-"Έτσι. Πες μου όχι μη σε γαμήσω".
-"Ρε άντε χέσε μας. Τουυυυτ τουυυυτ"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΧΙ Ο ΡΟΝΑΛΝΤΟ

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Ροναλντίνιο;"
-"Ναι".
-"Αν σας έδιναν 200.000.000 το μήνα για να πάτε στον Ολυμπιακό θα το συζητούσατε;".
-"Εννοείται. Ποιος θα έλεγε όχι σε μια τέτοια πρόταση;"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: ΡΟΝΑΛΝΤΙΝΙΟ: ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΥ;

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Βαλντέζ;"
-"Ναι".
-"Τον Ολυμπιακό τον ξέρετε;".
-"Ναι, είδα φέτος έναν αγώνα του"
-"Κερνάω παγωτό. Θέλετε;".
-"Αμέ"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Βαλντέζ: Ξέρω και θέλω!

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Τιάγκο;"
-"Ναι".
-"Τι νούμερο φανέλα φοράτε;".
-"XL"
-"Α, κρίμα. Έχετε κερδίσει μια φανέλλα του Ολυμπιακού αλλά είναι XXXXL. Μάλλον σας είναι μεγάλη ε;".
-"Ναι, αδερφέ. Πολύ μεγάλη. Μην τη στείλεις."
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Τιάγκο: Πολύ μεγάλη η φανέλα του Θρύλου για μένα!

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Τσάβι;"
-"Ναι".
-"Αν έπρεπε να διαλέξετε ένα χαρακτηρισμό για τον Πελέ θα λέγατε ότι είναι μόνο θρύλος ή θα λέγατε ότι είναι θρύλος και νέγρος παιδεραστής του κερατά;".
-"Μα τι είναι αυτά που λέτε; Μόνο Θρύλος."
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Τσάβι: ΜΟΝΟ ΘΡΥΛΟΣ!

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Καλημέρα, ο κύριος Μπενζεμά;"
-"Ναι".
-"Τηλεφωνούμε από τη γραμματεία ισότητας. Θα θέλαμε να σας ρωτήσουμε αν κατά τη διάρκεια του οργασμού θεωρείτε ότι ο άνδρας πρέπει να λέει στη σύντροφό του "έρχομαι" ή "πάρτα μέσα στη μάπα μωρή παλιοχαμούρα".
-"Εεεεε, έρχομαι".
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Μπενζεμά: Ε Ε Ερχομαι!

Ντριιιν Ντριιιν
-"Έλα ρε Νίνη. Καλημέρα"
-"Καλημέρα".
-"Ρε συ άσχετο, αλλά το είχα απορία. Εσύ το πάσχα τι κάνεις με το αρνί; Φουρνίζεις ή γυρίζεις;".
-"Γυρίζω".
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Νίνης: Γυρίζω!

Ντριιιιιν Ντριιιιιν
-"Καλημέρα ο κύριος Πέρεθ;"
-"Μάθαμε ότι θέλετε τον Φετφατζίδη στη Ρεάλ. Ισχύει;"
-"Ποιος είναι αυτός;"
-"Ο Φετφατζίδης. Του Ολυμπιακού"
-"Δεν τον ξέρω".
-"Πάτε καλά;Ο Αμπράμοβιτς είναι ξετρελαμένος μαζί του. Έχει χαλάσει τον κόσμο για να τον πάρει".
-"Ε αφού ο Αμπράμοβιτς είναι ξετρελαμένος μαζί του, ας τον πάρει ο Αμπράμοβιτς. Εμένα τι μου το λέτε;"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Βόμβα από Πέρεθ για Φέτφα!!! "Αφού ο Αμπράμοβιτς είναι ξετρελαμένος μαζί του, ας τον πάρει ο Αμπράμοβιτς"

Ντριιιιιν Ντριιιιιν
-"Καλημέρα ο κύριος Λεβαντόφσκι;"
-"Ναι;"
-"Από τον Ελληνικό Οργανισμό Τουρισμού τηλεφωνάμε. Έχετε έρθει ποτέ διακοπές στην Ελλάδα;"
-"Όχι"
-"Θέλετε να έρθετε;".
-"Ναι βεβαίως".
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Λεβαντόφσκι: Θέλω Ελλάδα!

Ντριιιιιν Ντριιιιιν
-"Καλημέρα ο κύριος Νεϋμαρ;"
-"Ναι"
-"Συγχαρητήρια για τη μεταγραφή σας. Μια ερωτησούλα μόνο. Αν έπρεπε να διαλέξετε μεταξύ δύο μεταλλίων, ποιο προτιμάτε; ολυμπιακό μετάλλιο με την εθνική σας, ή μετάλλιο κυπελλούχου Ισπανίας με την Μπαρτσελόνα;"
-"Κοιτάξτε η θέση μου είναι δύσκολη. Παρόλη την αγάπη μου για την Μπαρτσελόνα, θα διάλεγα ολυμπιακό μετάλλιο"
ΠΡΩΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΟ: Νεϋμαρ: "Παρόλη την αγάπη μου για την Μπαρτσελόνα, θα διάλεγα ολυμπιακό"


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2013)

Οεοε Οεοε Πρωτάθλημα μες στο Παλέ! :clap: :up: :upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Το γεγονός πως συγκεκριμένη μερίδα φιλάθλων του Ολυμπιακού δεν αποχώρησε από το ΣΕΦ, όταν οι διαιτητές ζήτησαν να εκκενωθεί το γήπεδο για να συνεχιστεί ο αγώνας, είναι μέγιστη ντροπή. Να παρακαλάνε τα μέλη της ομάδας τους συγκεκριμένους να αποχωρήσουν και μερικοί από αυτούς να απαντούν "όχι, δεν φεύγουμε, θα κάτσουμε, ώστε να διακοπεί ο αγώνας και να πάρει ο Παναθηναϊκός το Πρωτάθλημα στα χαρτιά". Συγνώμη, αλλά πόσο ανόητος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος για να έχει ως τοποθέτηση αυτή την αστειότητα; [...]

Ντροπή! (Εντιτόριαλ του Νότη Ψιλόπουλου)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

_Ανόητος; _There's an understatemen if I ever heard one...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ντροπή! (Εντιτόριαλ του Νότη Ψιλόπουλου)


Νομίζω ότι όλη η ουσία συμπυκνώνεται εδώ: «Μέχρι και οι πρόεδροι αποχώρησαν για να δώσουν το παράδειγμα και έφτασαν στο σημείο *να τα... ακούσουν από κάποιους επειδή δεν έχουν γίνει αλήτες*.»


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> _Ανόητος; _There's an understatemen if I ever heard one...



Understate men? Well, under the state of emergency, those men wouldn't find the door to reason.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

daeman said:


> Understate men? Well, under the state of emergency, those men wouldn't find the door to reason.



:laugh:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Όλα, τελικά, συνοψίζονται σε αυτό που λέει ο φίλος μου ο Βασιλάκης: "Κάθε ήττα του Ολυμπιακού είναι νίκη του πολιτισμού".


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2013)

Αφού συμφωνήσω με τον Κόμη θέλω να πω ότι ο Γιαννακόπουλος υποβαθμίζει τις σπουδαίες νίκες, τους σπουδαίους παίκτες και το σπουδαίο κοουτσάρισμα του Αργύρη Πεδουλάκη, και πραγματικά θα ήθελα κάποιος να τον μαζέψει και να του πει ότι δεν γουστάρουμε τον κάφρο-πρόεδρο εμείς οι υγιείς οπαδοί του ΠΑΟ. Όπως δεν γουστάραμε τον Κόκκαλη και δεν γουστάρουμε τον Μαρινάκη, που ακριβώς αυτή την εικόνα βγάζουν προς τα έξω. Και δεν γουστάρουμε και τον Αλαφούζο, που κλαίγεται όλη την ώρα, αντί να κάνει κάτι για την ομάδα. 

Εμείς οι μπασκετικοί φίλαθλοι, οπαδοί αν θέλετε, θέλουμε να καμαρώνουμε για τα 6 αστέρια αυτής της ομάδας. Για τις νίκες επί της Μπαρτσελόνα και της Ρεάλ φέτος με 7-8 ενεργούς παίκτες. Για το "Καλώς τα παιδιά, καλώς τα 3-0!" επί του πρωταθλητή Ευρώπης Ολυμπιακού. Να καμαρώνουμε για την ομάδα του Ζοτς και πλέον και του Άρτζι. Να καμαρώνουμε για τα "φώτα" που έσβησαν σε ΟΑΚΑ και ΣΕΦ. Γι' αυτά θέλουμε να καμαρώνουμε εμείς και αυτά δεν τα φτάνει κανείς. Και σίγουρα θα έρθουν κι άλλα. 

Ζώντας, λοιπόν, στο ΟΑΚΑ την ατμόσφαιρα στο δεύτερο τελικό την Κυριακή, μπορώ να πω τα εξής: 

1) Στο ΟΑΚΑ υπάρχει περιμετρικά δίχτυ για αποφυγή ρίψης αντικειμένων και κροτίδων. Στο ΣΕΦ με τους τόσο υγιώς σκεπτόμενους οπαδούς και μετά τα γεγονότα του 2010 γιατί δεν υπάρχει; 
Σύμφωνοι, κακό είναι να υπάρχει δίχτυ σε αγωνιστικό χώρο, αλλά μέχρι να γίνουμε Αγγλία, μήπως οι κύριοι Αγγελόπουλοι πρέπει να κοιτάξουν σε ποιον επιτρέπουν την είσοδο πρώτα και μετά να μην παίρνουν κανένα μέτρο προστασίας; Εκτός και αν η Πειραιώτικη "μαγκιά" και οι πρακτικές Ριζούπολης είναι κάτι που προκρίνεται και προωθείται από τη διοίκηση. 

2) Στο ΟΑΚΑ την πρώτη στιγμή που εμφανίστηκε αυτή η ανοησία με το λέιζερ, ο εκφωνητής άρχισε να φωνάζει να το σταματήσουν. Αντίθετα χθες και αφού ακούγαμε καθαρά τι συνέβαινε στο γήπεδο λόγω της κατατονικής περιγραφής των δύο υπαλλήλων (?) του ΣΚΑΪ, ο εκφωνητής είπε πρώτη φορά να σταματήσουν το λέιζερ στις αρχές του Β ημιχρόνου, και αφού το λέιζερ σουλατσάριζε όλο το Α ημίχρονο στο παρκέ και στα μάτια των παικτών του ΠΑΟ.

3) Δεν κέρδισε καμία διαιτησία τον Ολυμπιακό. Τα διαιτητικά λάθη ήταν λίγα και *εκατέρωθεν* και δεν διαμόρφωσαν κανένα αποτέλεσμα, όσο και αν πιάνεται από αυτά η αλεπού (Ολυμπιακός) για να κάνει κρεμαστάρια αυτά που δεν φτάνει... Ο Ολυμπιακός έχασε από τη δική του αδυναμία να ξεπεράσει την υποδειγματική άμυνα του ΠΑΟ, από το μπλοκάρισμα των ατού του, από την κατώτερη απόδοση των Πρίντεζη, Παπανικολάου, Περπέρογλου, Πάουελ, από την απουσία του Λο (έτσι τον μάθαμε τώρα) σε 1,5 ματς, από τη μη στήριξη του Μπαρτζώκα (στο δεύτερο ματς δεν πήρε τάιμ άουτ στην αντεπίθεση του ΠΑΟ!!!), από την υπεροψία των πρωταθλητών Ευρώπης, που νόμιζαν ότι έχουν τον ΠΑΟ και από άλλα πολλά αμιγώς αγωνιστικά. 

Επομένως, η καραμελίτσα της ημέρας περί διαιτησίας καλό είναι να μασηθεί και να λιώσει κάποια στιγμή... Μπάσκετ βλέπω και παίζω φανατικά 26 χρόνια τώρα. Δεν το έμαθα χθες. Και το λέω για να δείξω ότι ξέρω τι λέω. Και καλό επίσης οι Κόκκινοι Πλανήτες και τα κάθε λογής οπαδικά σάιτ, να παραδεχτούν μια φορά ότι έχασαν δικαιότατα και γιατί φάνηκαν κατώτεροι των περιστάσεων. 

0-3!!!!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Όλα, τελικά, συνοψίζονται σε αυτό που λέει ο φίλος μου ο Βασιλάκης: "Κάθε ήττα του Ολυμπιακού είναι νίκη του πολιτισμού".


Συνειδητοποιούμε ότι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν και φίλαθλοι του Ολυμπιακού, ε; Και κανείς απ' αυτούς δεν βγήκε ποτέ να μιλήσει τόσο υποτιμητικά για κανένα φίλαθλο καμιάς άλλης ομάδας, ε; Θα ήθελες να σχολιάσουμε, λοιπόν, τον πολιτιζμό του καθενός; Ή διακρίνω μια μεγάλη πίκρα; Γιατί, καλέ μου; Τι σου συμβαίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Αφού συμφωνήσω με τον Κόμη θέλω να πω ότι ο Γιαννακόπουλος υποβαθμίζει τις σπουδαίες νίκες [...]


Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στην εισβολή της προεδράρας των επιτυχιών στο δεύτερο παιχνίδι στα αποδυτήρια των διαιτητών και την απειλή προς έναν από τους διαιτητές, μπροστά στους παίκτες της αντίπαλης ομάδας, «να προσέχει πώς σφυρίζει», επεισόδιο που καταγράφηκε στο ΦΑ και για το οποίο κρίθηκε ένοχος και τιμωρήθηκε από τον αθλητικό δικαστή.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο μέσα στο γήπεδο να διαπιστώσεις ότι οι διαιτητές σφύριζαν αλλιώς στο β' ημίχρονο (δεν έχεις ριπλέι όπως στην τηλεόραση), αλλά όποιος νομίζει ότι ακόμη και οι πιο τρελοί και ανόητοι άνθρωποι μπορεί να κάνουν τις βλακείες τους χωρίς να έχουν προκληθεί από κάτι, δεν αναλύει με απόλυτη επάρκεια τα πράγματα.

Και δεν χρειάζεται να παραδεχτούν τα οπαδικά σάιτ αυτό που παραδέχτηκαν προπονητής και παίχτες. Α, επίσης, υπάρχουν και πολλοί άλλοι που βλέπουν μπάσκετ και καταλαβαίνουν, κάποιοι κυριολεκτικά από τα γεννοφάσκια τους. Μπορεί, π.χ. να είχαν (πρωτ)αθλητές στο σόι τους, βρε αδελφέ. Λέμε τώρα.

Από τη βεβαιότητά σου, υποθέτω ότι έχεις εξετάσει ή ότι γνωρίζεις κάπως ότι τεχνικά μπορεί να μπει δίχτυ στο ΣΕΦ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2013)

Δόκτορα, εμείς οι δύο άκρη να βγάλουμε δεν πρόκειται. Αλλά αν νομίζετε ότι χάσατε από την διαιτησία, υποτιμάτε πάρα πολύ την ομάδα σας. 

Και καλό είναι να παραδεχόμαστε πού και πού την ανωτερότητα του αντιπάλου και το μπάσκετ που έπαιξε, το οποίο αν θέλεις σου το αναλύω τεχνικά και με μπασκετικούς όρους. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Άζι, κάθε άνθρωπος που καταλαβαίνει μπάσκετ, καταλαβαίνει ότι κερδίσατε δίκαια. Το γράφει και το πρώτο άρθρο που τσιτάρισα (ναι, από οπαδικό είναι). Να σου στείλω και ιμέιλ που έστειλα τη Δευτέρα, σε ουδέτερο φίλο, μετά το 2-0, όπου του λέω ότι θα πάει 3-0 επειδή η ομάδα είναι άδεια.

Επίσης, σου είπα ότι καταλαβαίνω μπάσκετ*. Είμαι στα γήπεδα πολύ πριν γεννηθείς. Ήμουν στο Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο και ούρλιαζα πιτσιρικάς με άλλους 60.000 ανθρώπους για να πάρει η ΑΕΚ το Ευρωπαϊκό. Αυτό ήταν πριν από 45 χρόνια. Έχω μεγαλώσει μέσα στα αθλητικά και σε αθλητική οικογένεια. Όχι μόνο ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά και μπάσκετ, βόλεϊ, πόλο, στίβο, βαριά αθλήματα. Έχω κολυμβητικό δελτίο στον Ολυμπιακό από 7 χρονών και στιβικό στον Πανελλήνιο από 13.

Το μόνο που προσπαθώ να γράψω σήμερα, αλλά έχεις σηκώσει την αντι-γενικώς επαναστατική ασπίδα σου, είναι ότι η καφρίλα δεν είναι γενετικό χαρακτηριστικό, αλλά προκύπτει από αισθήματα άδικης αντιμετώπισης, (άσχετο αν είναι δικαιολογημένα ή όχι -- από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν έχει σημασία). Η δε καφρίλα ενισχύεται από αντίδραση σε αλαζονικές συμπεριφορές, από όπου και αν προέρχονται αυτές. Η πλάκα μεταξύ φίλων πρέπει να είναι αποδεκτή και ευχάριστη προς κάθε κατεύθυνση και να σέβεται και τη σκασίλα του άλλου. Αλλιώς δεν είναι πλάκα μεταξύ φίλων αλλά καζούρα μεταξύ παιδιών του δημοτικού.

[SUP]________[/SUP]
* Έχει και συνέχεια σε αυτό, εδώ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Συνειδητοποιούμε ότι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν και φίλαθλοι του Ολυμπιακού, ε; Και κανείς απ' αυτούς δεν βγήκε ποτέ να μιλήσει τόσο υποτιμητικά για κανένα φίλαθλο καμιάς άλλης ομάδας, ε; Θα ήθελες να σχολιάσουμε, λοιπόν, τον πολιτιζμό του καθενός; Ή διακρίνω μια μεγάλη πίκρα; Γιατί, καλέ μου; Τι σου συμβαίνει;



Ξέχασα να βάλω το emoticon. Από την άλλη, ωστόσο, το φαινόμενο "γάβρος" αποτελεί μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, που χρήζει ξεχωριστής ανάλυσης. Κάφροι υπάρχουν φυσικά σε μεγάλους αριθμούς σε όλες τις ομάδες. Όμως ο Ολυμπιακός είναι η μόνη που από τις εποχές Κοσκωτά και μετά καλλιεργεί την καφρίλα με τις ευχές της εκάστοτε διοίκησης (ξεχνιούνται οι "επιστήμονες"; ). Επίσης, στους οπαδούς αυτής της ομάδας παρατηρούνται σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό τα φαινόμενα αδυναμίας αποδοχής ήττας, η οποία αποδίδεται σε ό,τι άλλο εκτός από τα τεκταινόμενα στον αγωνιστικό χώρο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό, επαναλαμβάνω, παρατηρείται από την εποχή Κοσκωτά και μετά. Μέχρι τότε, οφείλω να ομολογήσω, ότι οι Ολυμπιακοί οπαδοί μού ήταν συμπαθέστατοι, στον κοινό αγώνα ενάντια στην τότε βαρδινογιανναίικη παράγκα. Έκτοτε φέρονται σαν τα χειρότερα κακομαθημένα.
Η θεσμική, λοιπόν, καφρίλα του Ολυμπιακού και ο βαθμός στον οποίο γίνεται σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά αποδεκτή από τους περισσότερους οπαδούς του, πραγματικά μου ανάβει τα λαμπάκια. Συμβαίνει, δε, συχνά άνθρωποι που σέβομαι, αγαπώ και εκτιμώ, να μεταβάλλονται σε κανονικούς Μίστερ Χάιντ όταν πιάνουμε κουβέντα για ποδοσφαιρικά. Και τότε, όχι απλώς αμφιβάλλω για τον κόσμο στον οποίο ζω (κάτι που συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα στις κουβέντες με Ολυμπιακούς), αλλά αμφιβάλλω για το πρόσωπο που έχω μπροστά μου (Καλέ, πού πήγε ο [συμπληρώσατε όνομα] που ήξερα; )

Φορ δη ρέκορντ: η κανονική μου ομάδα είναι ο Α.Ο. Σπόρτινγκ, τώρα στην Γ Εθνική (μόλις έχοντας ανέβει από την Α ΕΣΚΑ), του οποίου ο ΟΣΦΠ ήταν πολύ καλός πελάτης τότε που το πρωτάθλημα μπάσκετ παιζόταν με πολλές ομάδες. Ελλείψει ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας είμαι λόγω οικογενειακής παράδοσης ΑΕΚ. (Και φυσικά ντρέπομαι για το κάλπικο κύπελλο με τον Ατρόμητο και τα ξεφτιλίκια που ακολούθησαν. )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] η καφρίλα δεν είναι γενετικό χαρακτηριστικό, αλλά προκύπτει από αισθήματα άδικης αντιμετώπισης, (άσχετο αν είναι δικαιολογημένα ή όχι -- από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν έχει σημασία). Η δε καφρίλα ενισχύεται από αντίδραση σε αλαζονικές συμπεριφορές, από όπου και αν προέρχονται αυτές.





Count Baltar said:


> Το φαινόμενο αυτό, επαναλαμβάνω, παρατηρείται από την εποχή Κοσκωτά και μετά. Μέχρι τότε, οφείλω να ομολογήσω, ότι οι Ολυμπιακοί οπαδοί μού ήταν συμπαθέστατοι, στον κοινό αγώνα ενάντια στην τότε βαρδινογιανναίικη παράγκα. Έκτοτε φέρονται σαν τα χειρότερα κακομαθημένα.



Το ότι η ομαδάρα που είχε φτιάξει ο Μπλαχίν πέρασε κι έσβησε άτιτλη νομίζεις ότι δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στη δημιουργία καφρικού στρατού; Το ότι στη συνέχεια αξιοποιήθηκε αυτή η μαγιά και αναπαράχθηκε σαν ιδιωτικός στρατός για στήριγμα σε χοντρές μπίζνες, είναι άσχετο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

Τώρα θα με πείτε και άσχετη, αλλά ρε παιδιά προς τι ο μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός για την υποστήριξη του ποια *ανώνυμη εταιρεία* είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα θα με πείτε και άσχετη, αλλά ρε παιδιά προς τι ο μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός για την υποστήριξη του ποια *ανώνυμη εταιρεία* είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη;



Εδώ ανοίγει μια άλλη, μεγάλη κουβέντα, που έχει να κάνει με τεστοστερόνες και οιστρογόνα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα θα με πείτε και άσχετη, αλλά ρε παιδιά προς τι ο μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός για την υποστήριξη του ποια *ανώνυμη εταιρεία* είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη;


Πες τα, βρε παιδί μου! Ανώνυμες εταιρείες με οπαδούς! Να ήταν τουλάχιστον εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Εδώ ανοίγει μια άλλη, μεγάλη κουβέντα, που έχει να κάνει με τεστοστερόνες και οιστρογόνα...



Όπως είπα κι αλλού, έχω δει καθόλα σοβαρούς ανθρώπους να μετατρέπονται σε αγνώριστους χούλιγκαν. Το ποδόσφαιρο (κυρίως) αλλά και πολλά άλλα αθλήματα είναι ο φόρος τιμής του "πολιτισμένου" ανθρώπου στο αταβιστικό κομμάτι της ψυχής του. Εκείνο που δεν θα διστάσει να ξεριζώσει την καρδιά του μέλους της άλλης φυλής και να τη φάει.

Και ευτυχώς που δεν έγραψες μόνο τεστοστερόνη... ;)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Εμμμμ, technically speaking, η ΑΕΚ δεν είναι πια ΑΕ, οπότε εμείς είμαστε ελεύθεροι να είμαστε όσο οπαδοί θέλουμε. :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2013)

Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε χούλιγκαν στα αμερικανικά γήπεδα; Εκεί δεν αγαπάνε με φανατισμό τις ομάδες τους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Μα γιατί ανακατεύονται παντού οι γυναίκες;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και ευτυχώς που δεν έγραψες μόνο τεστοστερόνη... ;)



Λοιπόν, θα σας διηγηθώ ένα ωραίο που μου συνέβη μια φορά που ήμουν εφορευτική επιτροπή σε δημοτικές εκλογές. Τότε που βγήκε δήμαρχος ο Εβερτ (ξεχνώ πότε ήταν). Τες πα, τα εκλογικά τμήματα ήταν ακόμα ανδρών-γυναικών, και είχα οριστεί σε γυναικών. 
Είχαν γίνει επαναληπτικές, και στον δεύτερο γύρο το ΚΚΕ είχε ρίξει ντιρεκτίβα να πέφτουν άκυρα. Το τι βγάλαμε από την κάλπη δεν περιγράφεται. Φωτοτυπημένες γελοιογραφίες, βρισίδια (απίστευτα βρισίδια), συνταγές μαγειρικής, όμως το καλύτερο απ' όλα ήταν ένα λευκό χαρτί που έγραφε επάνω με μεγάλα γράμματα:

"Παλιοκαρ...δες, με τις μ...ς σας δεύτερη σερί Κυριακή χάνουμε το ποδόσφαιρο".

Θα ήθελα πολύ να τη γνωρίσω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> "Παλιοκαρ...δες, με τις μ...ς σας δεύτερη σερί Κυριακή χάνουμε το ποδόσφαιρο".
> 
> Θα ήθελα πολύ να τη γνωρίσω!


Αμέσως σκέφτηκες το ενδεχόμενο ότι είχε τσαντιστεί επειδή ήταν δεύτερη Κυριακή συνέχεια ο άντρας της στο σπίτι...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε χούλιγκαν στα αμερικανικά γήπεδα; Εκεί δεν αγαπάνε με φανατισμό τις ομάδες τους;



Για δες εδώ.



drsiebenmal said:


> Αμέσως σκέφτηκες το ενδεχόμενο ότι είχε τσαντιστεί επειδή ήταν δεύτερη Κυριακή συνέχεια ο άντρας της στο σπίτι...



Μπα, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κόλωνε να γράψει "και έχω αυτό το βόδι να με πρήζει".


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Κανείς από τους δυο σας δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να ήταν γαβρίνα; 
Με απογοητεύετε... :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κανείς από τους δυο σας δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να ήταν γαβρίνα;


Εγώ το θεώρησα δεδομένο από την εκφώνηση της άσκησης.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κανείς από τους δυο σας δεν σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να ήταν γαβρίνα;
> Με απογοητεύετε... :devil:





drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ το θεώρησα δεδομένο από την εκφώνηση της άσκησης.



Για να πω την αλήθεια, κι εγώ.:angel:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάθε άνθρωπος που καταλαβαίνει μπάσκετ, καταλαβαίνει ότι κερδίσατε δίκαια.


Και θα προσθέσω κι αυτό, επειδή πραγματικά «καταλαβαίνω από μπάσκετ». Κάθε άνθρωπος που καταλαβαίνει από μπάσκετ, λοιπόν, έστω Μπάσκετ 101, ξέρει ότι ένα ματς που πηγαίνει πόντο πόντο και είναι στο 1'27" πριν από το τέλος, με τη διαφορά στους 4 και την μπάλα στην ομάδα που κυνηγάει το σκορ, _δεν έχει λήξει_.

Το ματς το έληξαν, *δικαίως*, οι διαιτητές, όπως *αδίκως* δεν έληξαν αντίστοιχα ανάποδα τον τελικό του κυπέλλου.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Από την άλλη, ωστόσο, το φαινόμενο "γάβρος" αποτελεί μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση, που χρήζει ξεχωριστής ανάλυσης. Κάφροι υπάρχουν φυσικά σε μεγάλους αριθμούς σε όλες τις ομάδες. Όμως ο Ολυμπιακός είναι η μόνη που από τις εποχές Κοσκωτά και μετά καλλιεργεί την καφρίλα με τις ευχές της εκάστοτε διοίκησης (ξεχνιούνται οι "επιστήμονες"; ). Επίσης, στους οπαδούς αυτής της ομάδας παρατηρούνται σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό τα φαινόμενα αδυναμίας αποδοχής ήττας, η οποία αποδίδεται σε ό,τι άλλο εκτός από τα τεκταινόμενα στον αγωνιστικό χώρο.


Πνίγομαι στη δουλειά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω ότι στο ποδόσφαιρο τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια τα επεισόδια που έχουν προκαλέσει στα γήπεδα οι οπαδοί του Ολυμπιακού είναι με πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά λιγότερα από τα επεισόδια που έχουν προκαλέσει οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟ, του ΠΑΟΚ ή της ΑΕΚ (αυτά είναι μετρήσιμα στοιχεία, θα μπορούσε να συγκεντρώσει κανείς σ' έναν πίνακα τα πρόστιμα και τις άλλες τιμωρίες της αθλητικής δικαιοσύνης) ή ότι η πεποίθησή σου απηχεί αυτό που πολλοί Ολυμπιακοί πιστεύουν για τους υπόλοιπους, πως δηλαδή υπάρχουν μόνο Ολυμπιακοί και αντι-Ολυμπιακοί. Αλλά δεν θέλω να πω αυτό. 

Ο οπαδισμός είναι παλιμπαιδισμός. Αποτελεί εγγενές κομμάτι του παλιμπαιδισμού αυτού η θεώρηση της δικής μας ομάδας ως αδικημένης και όλων των άλλων (συχνά συνασπισμένων μεταξύ τους) ως κάφρων ή/και νικητών με δόλια μέσα. Ο ΠΑΟΚτζής θα μιλήσει για το κράτος των Αθηνών (και θα αγνοήσει τις Μαλαματίνες που ρίχνονται κάθε Κυριακή στην Τούμπα, τα λαμόγια που πέρασαν από την ΠΑΕ τους και την ομάδα που, αγωνιστικά, δεν ήταν για παραπάνω τα τελευταία χρόνια). Ο ΑΕΚτζής θα μιλήσει για τους εφοπλιστές και τους λεφτάδες του Ολυμπιακού και του Παναθηναϊκού που επιβουλεύονται την αγνή λαϊκή ΑΕΚ, αγνοώντας ότι η μακαρίτισσα ΠΑΕ του πέρασε από ένα άρθρο 44 και κατάφερε να φτάσει στα ίδια χρέη λίγα χρόνια μετά. Ο Παναθηναϊκός θα μιλήσει για την παράγκα του Μαρινάκη, του αλήτη του λιμανιού, αγνοώντας τις αλήστου μνήμης εποχές του Ρίνγκο Γιώργου Βαρδινογιάννη που έβγαζε όπλο στις κερκίδες και τα οικονομικά προβλήματα του παρόντος. Ο μπασκετικός Ολυμπιακός θα μιλήσει για την παράγκα των Γιαννακόπουλων, αγνοώντας τη σοβαρή δουλειά που έκανε σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο ο Ζοτς και την μπασκετική αφέλεια των προέδρων του μέχρι πέρυσι. Και πάει λέγοντας. Ποτέ, για κανέναν οπαδό, δεν φταίει η ομάδα του ή μόνο η ομάδα του, και πάντοτε για κάθε οπαδό, φταίνε οι άλλοι, που είναι πάντοτε κακοί, άτιμοι και επηρεάζουν το παρασκήνιο. 

Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως η στάση αυτή αφορά και τους νοήμονες οπαδούς. Ο παλιμπαιδισμός είναι πολύ ισχυρό πράγμα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Πάντως εγώ ήξερα μια Ελληνίδα εν Λονδίνω η οποία έιχε κάθε χρόνο διαρκείας για τη Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ. Και κάθε δέυτερο Σ/Κ πήγαινε στο Μάντσεστερ να δει τον αγώνα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Πιδύεμ' ένα έχω μόνο να σου πω: ρισπέκτια. :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Πολλοί ατυπικοί γάβροι έχουν μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Όχι, καλέ! Δεν είμαι εγώ. :lol:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Θα μπορούσα να σου πω ότι στο ποδόσφαιρο τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια τα επεισόδια που έχουν προκαλέσει στα γήπεδα οι οπαδοί του Ολυμπιακού είναι με πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά λιγότερα από τα επεισόδια που έχουν προκαλέσει οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟ, του ΠΑΟΚ ή της ΑΕΚ (αυτά είναι μετρήσιμα στοιχεία, θα μπορούσε να συγκεντρώσει κανείς σ' έναν πίνακα τα πρόστιμα και τις άλλες τιμωρίες της αθλητικής δικαιοσύνης) ή ότι η πεποίθησή σου απηχεί αυτό που πολλοί Ολυμπιακοί πιστεύουν για τους υπόλοιπους, πως δηλαδή υπάρχουν μόνο Ολυμπιακοί και αντι-Ολυμπιακοί. Αλλά δεν θέλω να πω αυτό.



Καμία διαφωνία. Ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια στην μπάλα τα ντου των ΑΕΚτζήδων είναι το κάτι άλλο. Θα επιμείνω, όμως, στο θεσμικό της ολυμπιακής καφρίλας. Δηλαδή, εκεί που στην ΑΕΚ μπορεί να διαλύσουν ολόκληρο το γήπεδο, στο Καραϊσκάκη τρώνε ξύλο δημοσιογράφοι και δεν ιδρώνει τα αφτί κανενός. 

Κατά τα άλλα, όπως ακριβώς τα λες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

Πιδύε, :up:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα θα με πείτε και άσχετη, αλλά ρε παιδιά προς τι ο μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός για την υποστήριξη του ποια *ανώνυμη εταιρεία* είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη;


 
*+10.*



bernardina said:


> Όπως είπα κι αλλού, έχω δει καθόλα σοβαρούς ανθρώπους να μετατρέπονται σε αγνώριστους χούλιγκαν. Το ποδόσφαιρο (κυρίως) αλλά και πολλά άλλα αθλήματα είναι ο φόρος τιμής του "πολιτισμένου" ανθρώπου στο αταβιστικό κομμάτι της ψυχής του. Εκείνο που δεν θα διστάσει να ξεριζώσει την καρδιά του μέλους της άλλης φυλής και να τη φάει.
> ...



*+100.*



pidyo said:


> ...
> Ο οπαδισμός είναι παλιμπαιδισμός. Αποτελεί εγγενές κομμάτι του παλιμπαιδισμού αυτού η θεώρηση της δικής μας ομάδας ως αδικημένης και όλων των άλλων (συχνά συνασπισμένων μεταξύ τους) ως κάφρων ή/και νικητών με δόλια μέσα.
> ...
> Ποτέ, για κανέναν οπαδό, δεν φταίει η ομάδα του ή μόνο η ομάδα του, και πάντοτε για κάθε οπαδό, φταίνε οι άλλοι, που είναι πάντοτε κακοί, άτιμοι και επηρεάζουν το παρασκήνιο.
> ...


 
*+1000.* 

Αυτοθυματοποίηση, victim mentality που λέγαμε και αλλού σήμερα. Πολύ στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω τέτοια φαινόμενα στη Λεξιλογία, απ' όποιον κι αν προέρχονται, έστω και σ' αυτό το κατεξοχήν πρόσφορο νήμα. Τις πάσες πάντως δεν τις αφήνω ανεκμετάλλευτες πάντα.

Ένας ατυπικός, βάζελος μόνο όταν παλιμπαιδίζει, παιχνιδιάρικα πάντα ​


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

Το ποδόσφαιρο, όπως έχω ακούσει πολύ εύστοχα να λέγεται, είναι το πιο σημαντικό από τα ασήμαντα πράγματα στη ζωή μου. 
Και, ναι, είναι η ώρα που δίνω στον εαυτό μου το δικαίωμα να παλιμπαιδίζει, ακόμα και αν αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι καφρίζει κιόλας λίγο. Γι' αυτό και ακούω κάμποση ώρα αθλητικό ραδιόφωνο: την ενημέρωσή μου ξέρω από πού να την πάρω, όταν θέλω να ακούσω σχολιασμό προτιμώ δυο ώρες καβγά για το αν ήταν οφσάιντ ο Κατσουράνης ή ο Λυμπερόπουλος ή αν έκανε χέρι ο Μανιάτης, παρά να ακούω δυο ώρες τα ίδια και τα ίδια για τα δίκαια δικαιώματα των μεν ή τις υπέροχες μεταρρυθμίσεις που φέρνουν οι δε. (Και πόσο μου λείπει η ΕΡΑΣΠΟΡ αυτές τις μέρες δεν λέγεται - και ο Σέντρα, που άκουγα παλιότερα, έχει σουτάρει τους εκφωνητές που αγαπούσα, ήταν ακριβοί βλέπετε).
Ξεγελάστηκα, λοιπόν, βλέποντας στη Λεξιλογία ένα νήμα με τίτλο "Ποδόσφαιρο" και είπα, ωπ, παιδική χαρά, πάμε να παίξουμε λίγο, θεωρώντας, κακίστως όπως αποδεικνύεται, ότι αποτελεί έναν θύλακα παλιμπαιδισμού μέσα στα υπόλοιπα. Γι' αυτό και το, ατυχές όπως αποδεικνύεται, σχόλιό μου στο 182 - δεν περίμενα ότι θα παρεξηγιόταν κανείς πραγματικά. Τες πα. 
Αφού λοιπόν στενοχωριούνται τόσο κάποιοι βλέποντας "τέτοια φαινόμενα στη Λεξιλογία", με γεια τους, με χαρά τους. Το φόρουμ που ανέχεται άλλα κι άλλα, ρίχνει κράξιμο επειδή δεν φορέσαμε τα καλά μας για να πάμε στο γήπεδο. 
Οκ, δεν θα χάσω άλλο τον καιρό μου. Καλημέρα σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Αυτό είναι νήμα για να κάνουμε και την πλάκα μας. Και μέσα στην πλάκα μας, είναι να ρίχνουμε και κανά σοβαρό, να θυμόμαστε πού είμαστε. Και μετά, ξανά στην πλάκα μας. Και μετά κλπ κλπ


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 14, 2013)

> Αυτό είναι νήμα για να κάνουμε και την πλάκα μας. Και μέσα στην πλάκα μας, είναι να ρίχνουμε και κανά σοβαρό, να θυμόμαστε πού είμαστε. Και μετά, ξανά στην πλάκα μας. Και μετά κλπ κλπ



Ακριβώς! Και καζούρα θα κάνουμε και θα καφρίσουμε λίγο αν θέλουμε και θα πάρουμε θέση υπέρ της ομάδας μας βεβαίως. Δεν διατείνεται κανείς πως είναι ο Γκάντι ή η Μητέρα Τερέζα όταν μιλάει για ποδόσφαιρο ή μπάσκετ, επομένως κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν χωράνε σχόλια σε αυτό το νήμα ότι μαχόμαστε για μια ΠΑΕ, ότι ταυτιζόμαστε με τα συμφέροντα του τάδε ή του δείνα ή ότι αυτοθυματοποιούμαστε όσοι υποστηρίζουμε ένθερμα μια ομάδα. Τόσοι και τόσοι διανοούμενοι, καλλιτέχνες, συγγραφείς υποστήριζαν και υποστηρίζουν μια ομάδα σε κάποιο άθλημα. Το ποδόσφαιρο και το μπάσκετ είναι το στοιχείο, το αντίβαρο αν θέλετε, που σε κρατάει σε επαφή με το παιδί μέσα σου ή με τη γη ώστε να μη γίνεσαι αιθεροβάμων και υπερφίαλος αλαζόνας. Άλλος μπορεί να έχει κάτι άλλο. Το ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί γίνεται αυτό έχει να κάνει είτε με το κοινωνικό DNA τους είτε με τη διαφορετική θεώρηση που έχουν για τα πράγματα. Κι οι άντρες αντίστοιχα δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλά πράγματα που κάνουν εκείνες. Εγώ δεν θα βγω ποτέ όμως να πω ότι αγοράζοντας ρούχα ή παπούτσια ή μανό δίνουν τα λεφτά τους σε μια πολυεθνική που εκμεταλλεύεται παιδιά ή υπαλλήλους για να παράγει τα προϊόντα της. Με γεια τους με χαρά τους, αφού αυτό ευχαριστεί τον καθένα... Επομένως, ξαναλέω ότι οι "αντικειμενικές" κρίσεις δήθεν περί οπαδισμού ή περί υποστήριξης συμφερόντων ΑΕ ξεφεύγουν από το νόημα της πλάκας ή ακόμα και της κόντρας μεταξύ μας, ειδικότερα όταν απευθύνεσαι σε νοήμονες ανθρώπους, που αύριο μεθαύριο θα μιλήσουν για φιλοσοφία, για ποίηση, για μετάφραση, για την κοινωνία όταν βρεθούν στο ίδιο τραπέζι. Νομίζω ότι όλοι εδώ μέσα έχουμε αποδείξει ότι αυτό είμαστε. 
Παλεύουμε σαν 12χρονα για την ομάδα μας, συνεργαζόμαστε και λύνουμε τα προβλήματα μας την επόμενη στιγμή. 

Προσωπικά, θεωρώ ευτύχημα που με τόσα διαφορετικά και σοβαρά πράγματα που κάνω στη ζωή μου, έχω και τον αθλητισμό να με κρατάει σε επαφή με τους απλούς ανθρώπους και γίνομαι ένα με αυτούς. Όπως και κάνα δυο άλλα πράγματα. Αλλιώς θα ήμουν ένας μονοδιάστατος και μονόχνωτος που θα έβαζε το χέρι στο κούτελο σε στάση αγάλματος και θα διαλογιζόταν όλη μέρα. Αυτό όμως δεν το θέλησα ποτέ για τον εαυτό μου ούτε το θέλω για αυτούς που κάνω παρέα. Ευτυχώς έχω κρίση και κρίνω ποιος είναι ο δόκτορας πίσω από τον οπαδό του Ολυμπιακού, ποιος είναι ο Κόμης, ποιος ο νίκελ ή όποιος άλλος. Και τις διαφωνίες μου, ιδιαίτερα αυτές τις παλιμπαιδίστικες τις αφήνω εκτός δουλειάς και εκτός βοήθειας εδώ μέσα και εκτός γενικώς... Και το αυτό επιθυμώ και από εσάς τους υπόλοιπους για μένα. 

Και για του λόγου το αληθές, δείτε ότι ακόμα και οι φιλόσοφοι παίζουν μπάλα (είναι και βιβλίο αυτό που είχε βγει για κάποιο Μουντιάλ) :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Κι οι άντρες αντίστοιχα δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλά πράγματα που κάνουν εκείνες. Εγώ δεν θα βγω ποτέ όμως να πω ότι αγοράζοντας ρούχα ή παπούτσια ή μανό δίνουν τα λεφτά τους σε μια πολυεθνική που εκμεταλλεύεται παιδιά ή υπαλλήλους για να παράγει τα προϊόντα της. Με γεια τους με χαρά τους, αφού αυτό ευχαριστεί τον καθένα...


Καλά που δεν το είπες, βρε Αζιμούθιε. Καθόλου σεξιστικό, by the way. Αναφέρει, ας πούμε, ότι από τις ίδιες πολυεθνικές αγοράζουν ρούχα και παπούτσια (και μανό, ενίοτε) *και* οι άντρες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 14, 2013)

Και για σεξισμό θα κατηγορηθώ τώρα;!!!!! Αχ, βρε Παλ, αχ βρε Παλ... Και αυτό ένα από τα αστεία και τα πειράγματα που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας άντρες γυναίκες είναι. Διάβασε παρακάτω που λέω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου... ;) 

Αμάν βρε παιδιά. Δεν μου είπατε να βγάζω τα παπούτσια και να βάζω πανάκια στα πόδια και γάντια στα χέρια κάθε φορά που μπαίνω εδώ μέσα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

Ωχ μωρέ κι εσύ, θα μπορούσες απλώς να πεις "δεν καταλαβαίνω τι τα κάνουν όλα αυτά τα παπούτσια" και να τελειώνει η υπόθεση!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Καλά που δεν το είπες, βρε Αζιμούθιε. Καθόλου σεξιστικό, by the way. Αναφέρει, ας πούμε, ότι από τις ίδιες πολυεθνικές αγοράζουν ρούχα και παπούτσια (και μανό, ενίοτε) *και* οι άντρες.


Ρε, δεν τα έμαθες; Οι άντρες ντύνονται με το γδαρμένο τομάρι των αντιπάλων τους, αφού. Και με το σκαλπ τους φκιάνουν παπούτσια. :twit:
Αστοιχείωτη. Γυναίκα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Στα πανάκια! On the double! Που θα μας γδάρετε τα παρκέτα με τα λιγδιασμένα σκαλπ που φοράτε στις ποδάρες σας. Βρομιαρέοι!:devil: :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 14, 2013)

Πέρα από την πλάκα, έχω να πω ότι αν χρειάζεστε επεξηγήσεις, υποσημειώσεις, αστερίσκους, παρενθέσεις σε καθετί που λέμε, δεν πάμε καλά. Κάποια πράγματα υπονοούνται, κάποια πράγματα όπως το ντύσιμο των αντρών από τα ίδια μαγαζιά, αλλά και η μεγαλύτερη ενασχόληση των γυναικών με τα ψώνια, είναι αυτονόητα και άλλα είναι ευκόλως εννοούμενα. 

Μίλησα πριν για νοήμονες ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα και το πιστεύω ακράδαντα. Ας το δείξουμε/δείξετε κιόλας όμως, ε; 

Αντίθετα, οι εύκολοι, αναίτιοι, απρόκλητοι και προσβλητικοί χαρακτηρισμοί (τύπου σεξισμού) δεν λείπουν... Χαρακτηρισμοί στους οποίους το επίπεδό μου δεν μου επιτρέπει να απαντήσω όμως. Αλλά ιδιαίτερα οι μοδεράτορες και οι ιδιοκτήτες προσέξτε λίγο, ναι; Πρώτοι πρέπει εσείς να δίνετε το καλό παράδειγμα... ;)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Θα επιμείνω, όμως, στο θεσμικό της ολυμπιακής καφρίλας. Δηλαδή, εκεί που στην ΑΕΚ μπορεί να διαλύσουν ολόκληρο το γήπεδο, στο Καραϊσκάκη τρώνε ξύλο δημοσιογράφοι και δεν ιδρώνει τα αφτί κανενός.


Αν με τον όρο θεσμικό εννοείς την κατευθυνόμενη βία, αυτό είναι ένα λίγο διαφορετικό ζήτημα από την «απλή» οπαδική βία. Και εκεί, δυστυχώς, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν. Σε παλαιότερες εποχές, οι διοικήσεις των ΠΑΕ χαρτζιλίκωναν (γενναία) τους οργανωμένους, χρησιμοποιώντας τους λίγο πολύ ως εταιρικούς στρατούς. Τότε, ναι, υπήρχαν και κατευθυνόμενες φάπες, και κατευθυνόμενα γενικευμένα επεισόδια και πολλά άλλα, που ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου. Τα πράγματα όμως έχουν αλλάξει. Στις περισσότερες ομάδες δεν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα για τέτοιου τύπου χαρτζιλίκια, ενώ υπάρχουν και πρόεδροι (όπως ο Τζίγκερ παλιότερα και ο Σαββίδης του ΠΑΟΚ τώρα), που θέλουν συνειδητά να αποφύγουν τα πάρε δώσε με τους οργανωμένους. Ακόμη και στον Ολυμπιακό, τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει άρδην από την εποχή που οι μισοί υπάλληλοι της ΠΑΕ ήταν αργόσχολοι της Θύρας 7. Τώρα, το κύριο που προσπαθούν να πετύχουν οι διοικήσεις των ΠΑΕ (και του Ολυμπιακού) είναι το αντίθετο από αυτό που υπαινίσσεσαι. Προσπαθούν δηλαδή να καλοπιάσουν τους οργανωμένους ώστε να αποφευχθούν (και όχι να προκληθούν) επεισόδια. 

Επειδή όμως εδώ και δεκαετίες έχουν παρεισφρήσει λογιών λογιών μπουμπούκια στους συνδέσμους των οργανωμένων, κυρίως λούμπεν στοιχεία, στην ΑΕΚ παλιότερα κάποιοι πυρήνες γιαλαντζί αναρχικών, εσχάτως σε διάφορες ομάδες και οργανωμένοι πυρήνες χρυσαυγιτών, η εξέλιξη των οργανωμένων ήταν αυτή που έχουν όλες οι ομάδες guns for hire: αυτονομούνται και εξυπηρετούν τους δικούς τους στόχους, που δεν συμπίπτουν αναγκαστικά με αυτούς του πρώην εργοδότη. (Ιστορική παρένθεση: Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχε γίνει με την περίφημη παράγκα του Θωμά παλιότερα, κάτι που συνήθως λησμονούν οι αντι-Ολυμπιακοί. Μπορεί τα πρώτα χρόνια να δημιουργήθηκε ως task force συμφερόντων Κόκκαλη, αλλά σύντομα μεταβλήθηκε σε συμμορία που έστηνε παιχνίδια με μόνο γνώμονα το κέρδος· στα στερνά της, η πρώτη παράγκα δεν έκανε διακρίσεις και στις τότε κασέτες ακούγαμε και για στήσιμο παιχνιδιών προς όφελος π.χ. του ΟΦΗ, ακόμη και του ΠΑΟ, με αποκλειστικό γνώμονα το κέρδος· κλείνει η ιστορική παρένθεση). 

Το αποτέλεσμα της αυτονόμησης των πυρήνων των οργανωμένων, και της μετεξέλιξής τους σε λούμπεν συμμορίες ουσιαστικά, είναι πως δεν είναι πάντοτε τόσο εύκολη η συνεπαγωγή «έδειραν δημοσιογράφο στο Καραϊσκάκη, άρα τους έβαλε ο Μαρινάκης». Τα κίνητρα μπορεί να είναι πολύ διαφορετικά και κατά κανόνα δεν τα μαθαίνουμε ποτέ. Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Γνωστός συνδεσμίτης του Ολυμπιακού εισέβαλε πρόσφατα σε οπαδική εφημερίδα του Ολυμπιακού και έσπασε στο ξύλο δημοσιογράφο. Η επίσημη γραμμή της εφημερίδας ήταν, λίγο πολύ, δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ αρχικά, και τι καλό παιδί που είναι ο Χ, στη συνέχεια. Με δεδομένο ότι ο συγκεκριμένος «οπαδός» είναι υπόδικος για εμπόριο (όχι χρήση) σκληρών ναρκωτικών σε συνεργασία με γνωστό συνδεσμίτη της Θύρας 13 (του Παναθηναϊκού, διευκρινίζω για τα γυναικόπαιδα), η εικόνα που προκύπτει είναι ξεκαθάρισμα νονών της νύχτας, και όχι προεδρικής εντολής. 

Η στοχευμένη βία είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα από την γενικευμένη οπαδική καφρίλα. Η πρώτη λύνεται με τη διάλυση των συνδέσμων. Η δεύτερη είναι ένα ευρύτερο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Μίλησα πριν για νοήμονες ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα και το πιστεύω ακράδαντα. Ας το δείξουμε/δείξετε κιόλας όμως, ε;
> ...
> Αλλά ιδιαίτερα οι μοδεράτορες και οι ιδιοκτήτες προσέξτε λίγο, ναι; Πρώτοι πρέπει εσείς να δίνετε το καλό παράδειγμα... ;)



Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, ας το δείξουμε/δείξετε κιόλας, γιατί μερικά μέχρι τώρα δείγματα δεν είναι καθόλου ενθαρρυντικά.

Όταν προσέχουμε και δεν μιλάμε, κατηγορούμαστε για απραξία. Όταν προσέχουμε και κάνουμε μια απλή παρέμβαση, εκφράζοντας τη λύπη μας όχι ως μοδεράτορες αλλά ως απλά μέλη που στενοχωριούνται να βλέπουν τη Λεξιλογία να μετατρέπεται σε γήπεδο, σφίγγοντας τα δόντια ώστε να μη συνεχιστεί η καφρίλα, εισπράττουμε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα και κατηγορίες ότι δεν δίνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα, από εκείνους που δίνουν άψογα παραδείγματα γηπεδικού λόγου στη Λεξιλογία. 

Μήπως το 'χω πάρει στραβά το θέμα και πρέπει να στήσω και κώλο για να ευαρεστηθούν μερικοί που περνάνε τη Λεξιλογία αποκλειστικά για χώρο εκτόνωσης; Αν είναι έτσι, πείτε μου, να χαλαρώσω για να το απολαύσω τουλάχιστον, γιατί το «και κερατάς και δαρμένος» πέφτει βαρύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Η στοχευμένη βία είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα από την γενικευμένη οπαδική καφρίλα. Η πρώτη λύνεται με τη διάλυση των συνδέσμων. Η δεύτερη είναι ένα ευρύτερο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα.


Ε, γεια σου!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

daeman said:


> Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, ας το δείξουμε/δείξετε κιόλας, γιατί μερικά μέχρι τώρα δείγματα δεν είναι καθόλου ενθαρρυντικά.
> 
> Όταν προσέχουμε και δεν μιλάμε, κατηγορούμαστε για απραξία. Όταν προσέχουμε και κάνουμε μια απλή παρέμβαση, εκφράζοντας τη λύπη μας όχι ως μοδεράτορες αλλά ως απλά μέλη που στενοχωριούνται να βλέπουν τη Λεξιλογία να μετατρέπεται σε γήπεδο, σφίγγοντας τα δόντια ώστε να μη συνεχιστεί η καφρίλα, εισπράττουμε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα και κατηγορίες ότι δεν δίνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα, από εκείνους που δίνουν άψογα παραδείγματα γηπεδικού λόγου στη Λεξιλογία.
> 
> Μήπως το 'χω πάρει στραβά το θέμα και πρέπει να στήσω και κώλο για να ευαρεστηθούν μερικοί που περνάνε τη Λεξιλογία αποκλειστικά για χώρο εκτόνωσης; Αν είναι έτσι, πείτε μου, να χαλαρώσω για να το απολαύσω τουλάχιστον, γιατί το «και κερατάς και δαρμένος» πέφτει βαρύ.



Οκ, ελήφθη. Είμαστε φύρα. Σου αφήνω τη Λεξιλογία να την κάνεις ό,τι γουστάρεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν προσφέρω και τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2013)

This site was born out of *our love for languages and their translation*. At present, it is owned and administered by a group of twelve people who wish to see this site become a platform *of discussion and exchange in the areas of language, translation, terminology, and lexicography*.
...

*Do not offend others.* Do not cause legal problems.
Do not start or join in a discussion of a controversial topic *unless you are prepared to do so in a civilised manner*. *Respect other points of view* and give others the benefit of the doubt — most people are not intentionally rude or unpleasant.
...

*Moderators may remove messages which are likely to offend other people or cause legal problems.*
Or they may fail to remove messages which should have been removed. They may well be wrong in their decisions but *they are only human and trying to help. If you are unhappy with a moderator’s decision, try contacting an administrator.*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/faq.php


Όποιος έχει την εντύπωση ότι ένα μέλος (ή δύο ή τρία) ή ένας μοδεράτορας μπορεί «να κάνει τη Λεξιλογία ό,τι γουστάρει», δεν έχει καταλάβει καν τι είναι και πώς λειτουργεί η Λεξιλογία, αντίθετα από άλλα φόρουμ ή διαδικτυακούς τόπους επαγγελματικής και κοινωνικής (ή αντικοινωνικής) συναναστροφής.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2013)

Ομολογώ πως, επειδή διαβάζω διαγωνίως τις τελευταίες ημέρες, δεν έχω καταλάβει προς τι ο καβγάς. Ελπίζω να μην συνεισέφερα κι εγώ σ' αυτόν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Καθώς διάβαζα μεσημεριάτικα στο κιντλάκι μου το άρθρο που ανέφερε εδώ ο drsiebenmal (“Hanging on to Mutti” του Neal Ascherson στο _London Review of Books_), κοντοστέκομαι σ΄αυτό το απόσπασμα:

What’s nice about the Greens is that, in contrast to the postwar German mania for unity and agreement (_volle Übereinstimmung_), they thrive on dissension. The SPD draft programme at Augsburg drew 160 amendments from party members, but the Green programme, debated in Berlin in late April, faced 2600. After talking to me, Kretschmann went off to face a hysterical meeting in the Black Forest at which protesters against his plan for a national park stormed the platform and screamed ‘Judas! Dictator!’ in his face. Other German politicians would have panicked. For Kretschmann, it was creative disorder. He just smiled and kept on answering questions above the din.

Το γράφω επειδή κι εγώ παθαίνω όταν ανεβαίνουν οι τόνοι, αλλά ίσως μια συζήτηση χωρίς να ανέβουν οι τόνοι στα καφενεία της πολιτικής και της ποδοσφαιρικής επιστήμης είναι υπερβολική απαίτηση. Μπήκαν λοιπόν κι εδώ οι Πράσινοι και τα κάνανε καλλιγραφία...
:lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

Μιλάς για τη χώρα όπου η εναλλακτική στην κυβέρνηση Μέρκελ είναι η κοκκινοπράσινη κυβέρνηση...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 15, 2013)

In hindsight, που λένε και στο χωριό μου, αλλά και πιο ήρεμα πλέον και εν μέσω τρομερής φούριας και δουλειάς, έχω να πω ότι η συζήτηση που κάναμε με τον δόκτορα ήταν μια κλασική συζήτηση γαβροβάζελων που θα μπορούσε να γίνει οπουδήποτε. Εγώ δεν ένιωσα ποτέ να απειλούμαι ή να εξοργίζομαι μαζί του και ελπίζω ούτε και εκείνος. Αντίθετα, θεωρώ ότι η συζήτηση χάλασε όταν μπήκε η διαιτησία στη μέση και άκουσα πόσο κάφρος, σεξιστής, μη τηρητής των κανόνων είμαι και αντί να βγει μια κίτρινη στον καθένα, έφαγα εγώ μόνο κόκκινη. (άντε και ο Κόμης) 

Όπως μας θύμισε και ο δαεμάνος, ο "καβγάς" ξεκίνησε από ένα αθωότατο, καθημερινό και πειρακτικό ποστ μου για το πρωτάθλημα μες στο Παλέ και εξελίχθηκε σε φιλοσοφική συζήτηση για το αν υποστηρίζουμε Ανώνυμες Εταιρείες, για τα δεινά που φέρνει ο παλιμπαιδισμός και κατέληξε στο ότι εμείς χαλάμε την πιάτσα και φταίμε για την κατάρρευση της Λέξι, αν αυτή ποτέ έρθει... (αστειεύομαι, μην πιαστείτε από αυτό πάλι...) 

Μπορεί με τον δόκτορα να μας χωρίζουν πολλά σε άλλο επίπεδο, αλλά σίγουρα εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι ότι μας χωρίζει η προτίμηση στην ομάδα μας και σίγουρα τον σέβομαι και ως μέλος της Λεξιλογίας και ως άνθρωπο και ως επιστήμονα και ως μεταφραστή. Μπορεί να έχουμε διαπληκτιστεί στο παρελθόν για πολιτικές απόψεις και να έχω εκνευριστεί μαζί του με κάποια συγκεκριμένη στάση του στο θέμα της ελληνικής κρίσης, αλλά όπως έχω πει και στον ίδιο, θα είμαι εκεί να τον βοηθάω όποτε χρειαστεί και να απαντάω στις απορίες του, όπως και σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως εδώ μέσα, σε αντίθεση με ορισμένους/ες που έχω την αίσθηση ότι αγνοούν τα δικά μου ποστ. 

Καταλήγοντας, για να μη "σεντονιάζω" δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με κανέναν εδώ μέσα. Έξω μπορεί, εδώ μέσα όμως όχι. Και ξέρω πολύ καλά τους κανόνες και ξέρω πολύ καλά να σέβομαι και έχω και αμέτρητες έξωθεν μαρτυρίες για αυτό και για το ήθος και για τον χαρακτήρα μου, αν ποτέ ζητηθούν διαπιστευτήρια για να γράφουμε σε ένα φόρουμ στο διαδίκτυο... 

Ευχαριστώ που διαβάσατε αυτό το ποστ και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν μέσα στον μπασκετοκαβγά πρόσβαλα κάποιον!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα θα με πείτε και άσχετη, αλλά ρε παιδιά προς τι ο μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός για την υποστήριξη του ποια *ανώνυμη εταιρεία* είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη;





azimuthios said:


> Το ότι οι γυναίκες κυρίως δεν καταλαβαίνουν γιατί γίνεται αυτό έχει να κάνει είτε με το κοινωνικό DNA τους είτε με τη διαφορετική θεώρηση που έχουν για τα πράγματα. Κι οι άντρες αντίστοιχα δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλά πράγματα που κάνουν εκείνες. Εγώ δεν θα βγω ποτέ όμως να πω ότι αγοράζοντας ρούχα ή παπούτσια ή μανό δίνουν τα λεφτά τους σε μια πολυεθνική που εκμεταλλεύεται παιδιά ή υπαλλήλους για να παράγει τα προϊόντα της. Με γεια τους με χαρά τους, αφού αυτό ευχαριστεί τον καθένα...


Αζιμούθιε, εγώ όταν αναφέρθηκα πριν σε ανώνυμες εταιρείες, έκανα μια απλή ερώτηση, δεν έβγαλα κίτρινη κάρτα ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο. Εξάλλου, η κόκκινη κάρτα είναι μπαν. Δεν είδα να μπαναρίστηκες.

Ούτε είπα «γιατί συζητάτε *εσείς οι άντρες* για ποδόσφαιρο», ούτε υπονόησα ότι οι άντρες είναι κατώτεροι ή κάτι τέτοιο επειδή ασχολούνται με το ποδόσφαιρο. Με δυο λόγια, *εγώ δεν έκανα λόγο για φύλα*. 

Εσύ ωστόσο σε αυτό απάντησες το παραπάνω, ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις γιατί οι γυναίκες αγοράζουν μανό, αλλά δεν πειράζει, η διαφορά οφείλεται στο κοινωνικό DNA (!) οπότε δεν πειράζει που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από ποδόσφαιρο, οι καημένες. Αυτό λοιπόν είναι ένα σεξιστικό σχόλιο, όσο κι αν σου κακοφαίνεται και θεωρείς ότι δεν είναι. Πήρες μια απλή απορία και την απέδωσες στην αδυναμία των γυναικών να κατανοήσουν το ποδόσφαιρο, ζωγραφίζοντάς τες μάλιστα ως όντα τα οποία αναλώνονται στα επιπόλαια ψώνια από πολυεθνικές που εκμεταλλεύονται ανθρώπους. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, παρ' ότι φαίνεται να μην πειράχτηκε κανείς, θεωρώ ότι το σχόλιό σου εδώ ήταν αναίτια επιθετικό και εριστικό. Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να πιστεύεις ότι δεν ήταν, και ότι η συμπεριφορά σου είναι σωστή και υπεράνω κριτικής. Έχω όμως κι εγώ κάθε δικαίωμα να πιστεύω το αντίθετο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Αυτοθυματοποίηση, victim mentality που λέγαμε και αλλού σήμερα. Πολύ στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω τέτοια φαινόμενα στη Λεξιλογία, απ' όποιον κι αν προέρχονται, έστω και σ' αυτό το κατεξοχήν πρόσφορο νήμα. Τις πάσες πάντως δεν τις αφήνω ανεκμετάλλευτες πάντα.
> 
> Ένας ατυπικός, βάζελος μόνο όταν παλιμπαιδίζει, παιχνιδιάρικα πάντα ​



Για να ξεκαθαρίσω κι εγώ κάτι με τη σειρά μου, αυτό το ποστ που παραθέτω ήταν έκφραση της γνώμης μου ως απλού μέλους για τον *οπαδισμό* και του συναισθήματος που μου προκαλεί η μετατροπή οποιουδήποτε νήματος της Λεξιλογίας σε «γήπεδο», μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά, και μάλιστα σε νήμα που, όταν έγινε η παρέμβασή μου, βρισκόταν όχι στην παιδική χαρά, αλλά στο καθαρά λεξιλογικό μέρος του φόρουμ, στο Tools of the Trade. 

[mod mode]
Η «διαιτησία» (που πάλι αυτή φταίει, αν και νομίζω πως ήταν και βαρύς ο στίβος, φταίγαν και τ' αγριογούρουνα το μεσημέρι), οι μοδεράτορες και οι διαχειριστές της Λεξιλογίας στην καθημερινή τους παρουσία εδώ δεν συμμετέχουν σε οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση πρωτίστως με τη διαχειριστική τους ιδιότητα, αλλά σαν απλά μέλη που έχουν το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα να πουν και αυτά τη γνώμη τους (πάντοτε μέσα στο πλαίσιο του διαλόγου, της συναναζήτησης σε ευχάριστο κλίμα που προωθεί η Λεξιλογία).

Αυτή την ιδιότητα συνήθως την ξεχνούν και μόνο αν παραστεί ανάγκη επεμβαίνουν με τον διαχειριστικό τους ρόλο και, πιστέψτε με, καθόλου δεν θέλουμε να παρίσταται αυτή η ανάγκη, διότι μας αποσπά από τις δουλειές μας και μας στερεί καθαρό και χρήσιμο λεξιλογικό χρόνο, ταλαιπωρεί τα νεύρα μας και μειώνει τις αντοχές μας. Γι' αυτό και πολλές, πάμπολλες φορές, αγνοούμε προκλήσεις και απρέπειες που θα μπορούσαν να προκαλέσουν θερμά επεισόδια και αντί να τις αντιμετωπίσουμε αμέσως, αφήνουμε να εξελιχθεί η συζήτηση με την ελπίδα και την ευχή να μη φτάσουν τα πράγματα σε άσχημο σημείο, λειτουργούμε δηλαδή όχι αυστηρά και προληπτικά, αλλά με κατανόηση, πυροσβεστικά και μόνο αν χρειαστεί. Όχι μόνο γι' αυτό βέβαια, που είναι το πρακτικό μέρος, αλλά κυρίως επειδή πιστεύουμε ότι ο διάλογος θέλει και την άπλα του, η υπερβολή γίνεται συχνά η μαία της κατανόησης, η κουβέντα καμιά φορά μας παρασύρει, και όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε, με τις καλές και κακές μας στιγμές.

Παρά τις κατά καιρούς αντιρρήσεις και γκρίνιες, θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι τα τακτικά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας είναι σε θέση να τα αντιληφθούν και να τα εκτιμήσουν όλα αυτά. 
[/mod mode]

Και κάτι για τον Κόμη, που φαίνεται πως δυσαρέστησα χωρίς να το θέλω. Δεν με απασχολεί η παρουσία ή απουσία οποιουδήποτε μέλους σε οποιοδήποτε νήμα, δεν κρατώ στατιστικά, ούτε έχω κανένα δικαίωμα να επιβάλω τη συμμετοχή σε κανέναν. Ελεύθερο είναι το βήμα, για όποιον θέλει, όποτε θέλει, για να συνεισφέρει ό,τι θέλει. Ιδιαίτερα για μέλη παλιά, άξια και με προϊστορία σεβαστή, στη Λεξιλογία και αλλού.

Τώρα μάλιστα που το νήμα είναι στο Playground, ας χαρούμε την παιδική χαρά. Όλοι μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε και ξέρουμε πια να παίζουμε χωρίς να χτυπήσουμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 15, 2013)

> Αζιμούθιε, εγώ όταν αναφέρθηκα πριν σε ανώνυμες εταιρείες, έκανα μια απλή ερώτηση, δεν έβγαλα κίτρινη κάρτα ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο. Εξάλλου, *η κόκκινη κάρτα είναι μπαν*. Δεν είδα να μπαναρίστηκες.



Πάλι κυριολεκτικά παίρνεις τα λόγια μου, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Είμαι σίγουρος πως ξέρεις τι είναι μεταφορά, παρομοίωση, σχήμα λόγου, αλλά μάλλον το ξεχνάς σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. 

Το όλο παράπονό μου είναι ότι αν κάφρισαν, ΑΝ λέω, σε αυτή τη συζήτηση ήταν δύο, όπως σε κάθε διάλογο εξ ορισμού, εγώ και ο δόκτορας και ο Κόμης μετά. Και το αυτάκι τραβήχτηκε σε έναν, την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου. 

Και σε παρακαλώ, μη μου πεις τώρα ότι δεν ήρθε κανείς να μου πιάσει κυριολεκτικά το αυτί, έτσι; Please! 


Α, και Παλ, η ερώτησή σου μπορεί να ήταν απλή κατά τη γνώμη σου, αλλά σιγουρότατα εμπεριείχε κάτι το απαξιωτικό που σίγουρα ούτε εσύ δεν μπορείς να το αρνηθείς μάλλον... Αυτά για να μιλάμε κυριολεκτικά, όπως σου αρέσει. ;)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 16, 2013)

Επειδή βλέπω μια διάθεση επεξηγήσεων, εγώ το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως, όταν έγραψα για παλιμπαιδισμό και για τα λογικά σφάλματα του οπαδισμού, δεν έβγαλα φυσικά τον εαυτό μου απ' έξω, κι εγώ οπαδός είμαι, με ανορθολογικές αντιδράσεις. Απλώς μ' αρέσει να προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω τον οπαδισμό, και να περιορίσω τον ανορθολογισμό σε επίπεδο πειράγματος.

Επειδή επίσης βλέπω και ότι οι πολλές επεξηγήσεις πολύ καθώς πρέπει το έκαναν το νήμα, λέω να το ποδοσφαιροποιήσω πάλι λίγο με κάτι που διάβασα, τσιγκλίζοντας παιδιάστικα τους άλλους (αυτός δεν είναι και ο σκοπός της άσκησης; ).



> Την ευκαιρία να κάνουν δύο απίστευτα ρεκόρ έχασαν φέτος οι αιώνιοι του ελληνικού αθλητισμού. Ο Ολυμπιακός πήρε το πρωτάθλημα σε ποδόσφαιρο, βόλεϊ και πόλο, αλλά έχασε την ευκαιρία να κάνει το 4/4 χάνοντας το πρωτάθλημα στο μπάσκετ. Από την άλλη, ο Παναθηναϊκός έμεινε στην κατηγορία στο βόλεϊ στα χαρτιά, μάλλον βγαίνει στην Ευρώπη στο ποδόσφαιρο στα χαρτιά, πήρε το πρωτάθλημα στο μπάσκετ στα χαρτιά, αλλά δεν πήρε τίποτα στο πόλο στα χαρτιά, κι έτσι έχασε και αυτός την ευκαιρία να κάνει το 4/4. Και οι δύο ομάδες ελπίζουν να το καταφέρουν του χρόνου.


:devil:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 19, 2013)

[Τρίβει τα χέρια του χαμογελώντας σατανικά]

Ας το σοβαρέψουμε λίγο το πράμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Οεοε Οεοε Πρωτάθλημα μες στο Παλέ! :clap: :up: :upz:



Συνθηματικά «3-0, σκούπα» αναστατώνουν στρατόπεδο του Έβρου ;--)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2013)

Τα λίγα τετραγωνικά εκατοστά στη φανέλα της Μπαρτσελόνα είναι από τις πιο ακριβές επενδύσεις για έναν διαφημιζόμενο, που δεν θα διστάσει να προβάλει εξαιρετικά τη συνεργασία του με την ομάδα της Καταλονίας:


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Μπάρτσα φέτος ο Ολυμπιακός, ε δόκτορα; Τρία στα τρία η μια, τρία στα τρία και η άλλη. Χατ τρικ ο Μέσι, χατ τρικ κι ο Μήτρογλου. Μόνο που η Μπαρτσελόνα έχει παρέα στην κορυφή: Ρεάλ, Ατλέτικο και Βιγιαρεάλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Άσε και θα έρθει ο Άζι και θα χτυπιέται κάτω από τα γέλια, με το δίκιο του.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

*Ο Μπέιλ με τα χρυσά αυγά*

Ένα εξαιρετικό άρθρο του _Θέμη Καίσαρη_ στο contra.gr για την πρόσφατη μεταγραφή του Ουαλλού ποδοσφαιριστή στη Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης έναντι 100 εκ. €. Όχι για το αγωνιστικό μέρος, αλλά κυρίως για το μάρκετινγκ πίσω από τέτοιες, φαινομενικά παράλογες, κινήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2013)

Ουάου! (σικ) Ιδιοφυία ο Ισπανός που το σκέφτηκε. 

ΥΓ Δεν παρακολουθώ ποδόσφαιρο, ίσως γι'αυτό δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ για τον Μπέιλ, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει τα προσόντα για προιόν μάρκετινγκ. Φωτογενής νέος, συμπαθητική φατσούλα, αγγλόφωνος (βλ. social media). Δείχνει και λίγο χαζούλης (βλ. αθώο και αγνό παιδί) στις φωτογραφίες, αλλά αυτό γενικά θετικό θεωρείται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

*Μπάσκετ!*

Αυτή την πρόκριση στους 8 σαν σενάριο για τον Σύριζα την είχαμε κάνει: και να πάρει τις εκλογές και να μπορέσει να σχηματίσει κυβέρνηση και να του ξαναγράψουν τα μνημόνια. Δεν μας λείπει η αισιοδοξία, πάντως, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω πως το 'χουμε ξαναβάλει:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2013)

And the wind cries... GOAAAAAL! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δεν νομίζω πως το 'χουμε ξαναβάλει:


Η ουσία περιλαμβάνεται σε αυτό εδώ το βιντεάκι, που μάλιστα έχεις σχολιάσει... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Κι ίσως τελικά τα αυτογκόλ ασχετοσύνης είναι να φοβόμαστε περισσότερο: ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2013)

Το καινούργιο ιότροπο. Η επιτιθέμενη, Rot Weiss Essen, που τώρα βασανίζεται στις μικρές κατηγορίες της Γερμανίας, ήταν κάποτε (προ Bundesliga) ακόμη και πρωταθλήτρια. Εκεί αγωνίστηκε και ο Ρεχάγκελ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Πάντως, ο τερματοφύλακας δεν φαίνεται να έχει χαλαρώσει — μόνο που είναι στη λάθος πλευρά. Και τελικά πρόκειται απλώς για ένα καλοχτυπημένο φάουλ με λίγο σόου για πρόλογο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Αυτό το αυτογκόλ το θεωρώ πολύ πιο κατάλληλο για ιότροπο. Αριστούργημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Πας στις Βρυξέλλες, σε σφυροκοπούν και φεύγεις νικητής. Στουρνάρας; Μήτρογλου. (τουίτ στο Πρόταγκον)

Και επιτέλους, 39 χρόνια μετά, έσβησε η γρουσουζιά του Παλοτάι!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Σε κάθε χτεσινό γκολ, εσένα σκεφτόμουν. Είχε αποκτήσει νόημα ο αγώνας για μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Ας βάλω και συνοδευτικό οπτικοακουστικό υλικό (για αρχειακούς λόγους και μόνο, βεβαίως βεβαίως):


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2013)

> Σε κάθε χτεσινό γκολ, εσένα σκεφτόμουν. Είχε αποκτήσει νόημα ο αγώνας για μένα!



Get a room, you two! :lol:


Συγχαρητήρια, Δόκτορα! Μην πάτε όμως με αυτή την άμυνα του Α' ημιχρόνου στο Ντα Λουζ, γιατί θα θυμηθούμε τη Γιουβέντους και τον μαγικό αριθμό 7... χεχεχε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

Μα νομίζεις ότι φοβάμαι τον αριθμό εφτά; ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Χορταίνουν πάντως τ' αφτιά σου περιγραφή. Μόνος Βραζιλιάνος θα την έκανε καλύτερα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2013)

Και τα σχόλια από κάτω; Priceless!


----------



## pidyo (Oct 6, 2013)

H Hope Solo είναι σταθερά στη λίστα με τις ομορφότερες αθλήτριες και είναι και εξαιρετική τερματοφύλακας.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.e-magazino.gr/den-iparxei/istorikes-atakes-tou-manoli-mairommati.html


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2013)

Θεϊκό! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2013)

Ένα γλωσσικό από το σωρό:

«Ένα σουτ τηλεφώνημα. Είναι το σουτ που ο τερματοφύλακας πρέπει να το περιμένει, γιατί ο παίχτης τού έχει προηγουμένως τηλεφωνήσει». (Μια από τις ατάκες του Μαυρομάτη)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έτσι γεννήθηκε άλλος ένας όρος για το «άπιαστο σουτ» (έγινε και τίτλος ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής). Το πώς προκύπτει αυτή η σημασία από τον ορισμό του Μαυρομμάτη με ξεπερνά. :-(


----------



## pidyo (Oct 7, 2013)

Σουτ τηλεφώνημα δεν είναι το άπιαστο σουτ γενικώς. Είναι το εύστοχο σουτ από πάρα πολύ μακρινή απόσταση (εξού και η χαριτωμενιά του Μαυρομάτη για το ότι ο παίκτης που σουτάρει προλαβαίνει να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον τερματοφύλακα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα. Γι' αυτό είδα πού και πού να αναφέρεται και το _υπεραστικό_. Ευχ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

Να απαθανατίσουμε και το πιο γελοίο γκολ που έχει σημειωθεί ποτέ υπέρ της Εθνικής μας:






Backup:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15u6vz_ελλάδα-σλοβακία-1-0-αυτογκόλ-σκρτελ_sport


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Αυτή ήταν ίσως η μοναδική κωλόφαρδη φάση που δεν σκεφτήκαμε να κάνουμε το 2004!


----------



## pidyo (Oct 15, 2013)

Από την υπερπαραγωγή του αγώνα της Εθνικής με το Λιχτενστάιν, το μόνο που αξίζει να κρατήσει κανείς είναι το όνομα του κεντρικού αμυντικού των αντιπάλων μας:

Martin Stocklasa.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Δεν παρακολούθησα τον αγώνα, αλλά πήρα πλήρη ενημέρωση από τον τίτλο στο in.gr:
*
Νικήσαμε το Λιχτενστάιν, αλλά έτσι δεν πάμε ούτε στο Αντίρριο*
http://sports.in.gr/football/article/?aid=1231269339

Είναι αυτό που θα λέγαμε _editorialised title_.


----------



## Psekastiko (Oct 16, 2013)

Όταν είδα σήμερα την είδηση ότι οι Βόσνιοι προσεύχονται για το δικό τους ματς, σκέφτηκα ότι εμείς θα πρέπει να βάλουμε απλώς τον Ρεχάγκελ να δει τα ματς. Δεν έκατσε, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι στα μπαράζ θα παίξουμε με τους Ισλανδούς. Αρκεί ο Ότο να βλέπει την κλήρωση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Αυτό λέγεται, λένε, *scorpion kick*, *χτύπημα του σκορπιού*. Αν κατάλαβα καλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Α, ρε Ζλάταν! Ωραίο και καλός χαρακτηρισμός για την προσπάθεια. Εδώ θα το λέγαμε κάτι σαν ανάποδο τακουνάκι στον αέρα κλπ κλπ, οπότε το χτύπημα του σκορπιού φαίνεται μια χαρά.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Προτιμώ το ανάποδο τακουνάκι, για να παραμείνει ως όρος το χτύπημα του σκορπιού μόνο για τη χρήση και των δύο ποδιών, όπως από τον μεγάλο Χιγκίτα:


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2013)

Ελπίζω να πανηγυρίζει ο τύπος και το Σάββατο στη νίκη του ΠΑΟ... :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 28, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ελπίζω να πανηγυρίζει ο τύπος και το Σάββατο στη νίκη του ΠΑΟ... :)


Τι υπαινίσσεσαι δηλαδή; Να σταματήσει το ζευγάρι στον δεύτερο; :scared:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2013)

Δηλαδή, σοβαρά τώρα, το γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ θα λέγεται Αγιασοφιά; Τα γνωστά μπινελίκια που ακούγονται στα ποδοσφαιρικά γήπεδα θα ακούγονται μέσα σε μια "Αγιασοφιά"; Ή χιούμορ έχει ο Μελισσανίδης, που δεν του φαίνεται, ή κάποια βίδα πρέπει να του λείπει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

Ο αρχιεπίσκοπος τι λέει γι' αυτό;


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο αρχιεπίσκοπος τι λέει γι' αυτό;



Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος δεν ξέρω τι λέει, πάντως το Οικουμενικό Πατριαρχείο προσφέρει, λέει, 50.000 ευρώ, ως "θεμέλιο λίθο" για την ανέγερση. 

Και για την απορία της Αλεξάνδρας. Όχι μόνο θα λέγεται Αγιασοφιά το γήπεδο, αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Μελισσανίδη, κάθε θύρα θα έχει το όνομα μιας πόλης της μικρασίας (εκτός της Θύρας 21).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2013)

Σκέφτομαι πώς θα γίνει το αντίστοιχο του «#[email protected]#$ ο ΠΑΟ και η Λεωφόρος | ο ΠΑΟΚ κι η Τούμπα όλη» κτλ και μετά σκέφτομαι πόσα εγκεφαλικά θα πάθει ο Σεραφείμ και ο Αμβρόσιος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

Εντάξει και η Τούμπα είναι ναός αλλά δεν κάνουμε έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2013)

Μα όλα τα γήπεδα είναι εκκλησίες... Τόσα καντήλια πέφτουν διαρκώς.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2013)

Και χριστοπαναγίες και @#$%&!;σταυρίδια. Κι όταν χάνουν οι ομάδες, βλέπουν το Χριστό φαντάρο και λένε το δεσπότη Παναγιώτη, όπως και οι εκτός έδρας «φίλαθλοι». Θα 'χουμε και ωραίους πηχυαίους τίτλους: «Θαύμα στην Αγιασοφιά!»


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2013)

Μη σας εκπλήσσει, οι μαφιόζοι είναι απ' τους πιο θρησκευάμενους ανθρώπους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

daeman said:


> Θα 'χουμε και ωραίους πηχυαίους τίτλους: «Θαύμα στην Αγιασοφιά!»



Ναι, αλλά άντε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνεις με το «Τρία έβαλε ο Ολυμπιακός στην Αγιασοφιά».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά άντε μετά να δούμε τι θα κάνεις με το «Τρία έβαλε ο Ολυμπιακός στην Αγιασοφιά».



"Άλωση της Αγιασοφιάς".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2013)

Τίτλοι από το αθλητικό μέλλον της ΑΕΚ:

Κερκόπορτα όλη η αριστερή πτέρυγα
Μαρμαρωμένος ο γκολκίπερ μας στο κόρνερ
Άπαρτη η Βασιλεύουσα (μετά από νίκη) -- Έπεσε η Βασιλεύουσα (μετά από ήττα)
Έπεσαν τα τείχη στο 90'


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2013)

Ωραίος, δόκτορα! :) 

Σκέψου να γίνει και κάνα ντέρμπι στις 29 Μαΐου τι θα γράφουν αντίστοιχα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίτλοι από το αθλητικό μέλλον της ΑΕΚ:
> 
> Κερκόπορτα όλη η αριστερή πτέρυγα
> Μαρμαρωμένος ο γκολκίπερ μας στο κόρνερ
> ...



Λάθος επάγγελμα διάλεξες. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Σκέψου να γίνει και κάνα ντέρμπι στις 29 Μαΐου τι θα γράφουν αντίστοιχα!


Πάλι με χρόνους, με καιρούς, πάλι δικά μας θα 'ναι 
(ήττα και αποκλεισμός της ΑΕΚ από το κύπελλο)

Έστειλα δυο πουλιά στην κίτρινη μηλιά που λένε τα γραμμένα
(παραπομπή στον αθλητικό δικαστή)

Τον είδες με τα μάτια σου, γιαγιά, τον σεντερφόρ μας
ή μήπως και σου φάνηκε, σαν όνειρο, να πούμε,
σαν παραμύθι τάχα; 
(από τα πρακτικά της συνεδρίασης)

Απ' ουρανού κλειδίν έρθεν'ς σ' Αγι' Σοφιάς την πόρταν
(τρεις αγωνιστικές εκτός έδρας λόγω επεισοδίων)

Θρήνος, κλαυθμὸς και οδυρμός και στεναγμός και λύπη

Θλίψις απαραμύθητος έπεσεν τοις Πολίταις

«Πάψτε, παπάδες, τα χαρτιά και κλείστε τα βαγγέλια»
πήραν την Πόλη, πήραν την

Ένι του κόσμου χαλασμός και συντελειά μεγάλη
συντελεσμὸς των Χανουμιών, των ταπεινών της ΑΕΚ

Κι έπεσε χάμου η Τρανή! Θρηνήστε το χαμό της
Μα μη! Σε τέτοιο θάνατο ο θρήνος δεν ταιριάζει


Μα...

Σημαίνει ο Θεός, σημαίνει η γης, σημαίνουν τα επουράνια
σημαίνει κι η Αγιασοφιά, το μέγα μοναστήρι
Φεύγει ζερβά το 'να εξτρέμ, δεξιά φεύγει το άλλο
κι απ' την πολλή τη φόρα τους εσειόντανε οι κολόνες

Έναν γκολίν, καλὸν γκολίν εβγαίν' από την Πόλιν
ουδέ στο κόρνερ κόνεψεν ουδέ και στο μπενάλτιν
επήγεν και εκόνεψεν στ' αντίπαλου το τέρμα

Στην Αγιασοφιά αγνάντια κλαίνε τα γαβράκια
κλέφτικο χορό χορεύουν και την πρόκριση γυρεύουν
Κι αγναντεύοντας την πόλη τραγουδούν και λένε
«Και στον προπονηταρά μας πες να μη λυπάται
Ο διαιτητής κρυμμένος, συνεννοημένος
Τα γαβράκια δε θ’ αργήσει να 'βγει να τα βοηθήσει»

~ Ζαχαρίας Αντιγαβροχανουμίου :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μη σας εκπλήσσει, οι μαφιόζοι είναι απ' τους πιο θρησκευάμενους ανθρώπους.



Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ήδη, η μισή πρόσφατη οικοδομική δραστηριότητα της Παναγίας Σουμελά στην Καστανιά οφείλεται στον Μελισσανίδη (με αποκορύφωμα το φαραωνικό Μελισσανίδειο Μέλαθρο), κι η άλλη μισή στον Ιβάν Σαββίδη.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2013)

A, και μια που βρίσκομαι εδώ, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό ενός πειράγματος προς τους Παναθηναϊκούς, κι ας είναι stricto sensu εκτός θέματος: 

Μα τι άλλο θα κάνετε για να πάρετε ένα πρωτάθλημα επιτέλους;


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2013)

E, αφού δεν αντιστέκεσαι εσύ, δεν αντιστέκομαι κι εγώ. Το πρώτο σχόλιο κάτω από την είδηση:

Μέχρι να _διοριστεί _και εκεί ο Ολυμπιακός 

Μόνο για το πείραγμα, ε; Γιατί άλλη σκασίλα δεν είχαμε, μόνο να ταΐζουμε χαραμοφάηδες ή να τσακωνόμαστε για δαύτους, λες και δεν ταΐζουμε αρκετούς ή δεν έχουμε πιο σοβαρά να τσακωθούμε, αν θέλουμε. ;)

Άλλη μια αρπαχτή, στο αρπαστόν. Ζήτω το Ντουροβέρνουμ!


----------



## pidyo (Nov 7, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι Άττικα Σπρινγκμποκς με τους οποίους θα ανταγωνιστεί ο Παναθηναϊκός πήραν το όνομά τους από την νοτιοαφρικανική εθνική ομάδα ράγκμπυ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Ο σπίκερ στον αγώνα ΠΑΟΚ-Μακάμπι (Χάιφα) μάς έδωσε σήμερα μια υπερπολύτιμη γνώση: "οι ποδοσφαιριστές δεν έχουν μάτια στην πλάτη". Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, σοβαρά τώρα, το γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ θα λέγεται Αγιασοφιά;


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
«Βαρεία»; :scared: Βάρδα μην είναι και περισπωμένη! «Βαργιά» λέμε, «βαριά» γράφουμε. Όσο βαριά είν' τα σίδερα.
Με τον καιρό τα δύσκολα και τα βαρά αλαφραίνου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2013)

«Βαρει*ά*» γράφει. Παλιά ορθογραφία που λέγαμε, αλλού.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Το ξέρω (και θα περίμενα να ξέρεις ότι το ξέρω και ότι είδα το σημαδάκι πάνω από το Α, μα ήθελα να λογοπαίξω), αλλά παρότι έχει ψοφήσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (εμείς πώς καταφέραμε και την ξεχάσαμε, δηλαδή;), τη βλέπω ν' ανασταίνεται σαν ζόμπι συχνά τώρα τελευταία, *βαρειά, *βαθειά, *γλυκειά και τέτοια. Και δεν είναι καν διτυπία, αλλά σκέτο λάθος τώρα πια. 
Βαθιά στη θάλασσα θα πέσω, να με σκεπάσει το νερό, την πεθαμένη ορθογραφία, να την αντέ- αντέξω δεν μπορώ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2013)

Λάθος πρέπει να λογίζεται πλέον. Υπάρχουν πια καταχρηστικοί δίφθογγοι με ει;


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν πια καταχρηστικοί δίφθογγοι με ει;


Δουλειά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2013)

Good catch. Αν και οι απόψεις διίστανται για το αν έχει πλέον νόημα ο τονισμός στην λήγουσα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν πια καταχρηστικοί δίφθογγοι με ει;


Φτώχεια!


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δουλειά!





Hellegennes said:


> Good catch. Αν και οι απόψεις διίστανται για το αν έχει πλέον νόημα ο τονισμός στην λήγουσα. :)





Zazula said:


> Φτώχεια!



Μ' όλα αυτά που λέτε, απόψε είναι βαρεία η δόλια μου η καρδία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2013)

Ναι, μην χάσεις και 'σύ. :)

Βασικά την απάντηση την ήξερα από πριν, γιατί μια φορά που είχα αναρωτηθεί και βαριόμουν να σκεφτώ το έψαξα μέσω του αντίστροφου λεξικού Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη. Ήθελα να δω ποιοι θα απαντήσουν.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

Άξια πρόκριση στο Μουντιάλ 2014 και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους κλπ κλπ.

Κάτι που με έχει εκνευρίσει, όμως, και για την αποκατάσταση της ιστορικής αλήθειας: Ναι, έχουμε σχεδόν συνεχείς προκρίσεις στις μεγάλες εκδηλώσεις από το 2004 και μετά, αλλά έχει αυξηθεί έως και 100% και ο αριθμός των προκρινομένων. Σύμφωνοι, έχουμε και ένα σωρό (ασθενέστερα, όμως) αρκουδάκια που ξεπήδησαν από τη σοβιετική αρκούδα και μπόλικες γερές ομάδες από την τέως Γιουγκοσλαβία κλπ (φέτος π.χ. προκρίθηκαν Βόσνιοι και Κροάτες), τόσο ώστε να μην είναι συγκρίσιμα τα μεγέθη.

Ε, ας μην τα συγκρίνουμε, λοιπόν! Ας χαιρόμαστε τις επιτυχίες μας στα σημερινά τους μέτρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2013)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, έχουμε πολύ καλύτερη ομάδα απ' αυτήν του 2004. Κυρίως έχουμε καλύτερη επίθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2013)

Αξίζει τον κόπο να διαβάσετε το τι συνέβη: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvp0QAlxEsE


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2013)

Πολύ καλό, Ζαζ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2013)

Τουίτ στο Πρόταγκον:



> Αυτός δεν είναι όμιλος, είναι ρουσφέτι! Η Ελλάδα με Κολομβία, Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού και Ιαπωνία!



Αφορά, βέβαια, την κλήρωσή μας για ομίλους στο Παγκόσμιο της Βραζιλίας, του χρόνου.

Εσείς, οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι, τι πιστεύετε; Επειδή εγώ νομίζω ότι έχουμε κατώτερη ομάδα και από τους τρεις και θα χάσουμε, εύκολα ή δύσκολα, και τα τρία παιχνίδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2013)

Μουντιάλ 2014, η κλήρωση:

3ΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ
Κολομβία
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού
Ιαπωνία

14 Ιουνίου Κολομβία-ΕΛΛΑΔΑ (Εστάδιο Μινεϊράο)
14 Ιουνίου Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού-Ιαπωνία (Αρένα Περναμπούκο)
19 Ιουνίου Κολομβία-Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού (Μανέ Γκαρίντσα)
19 Ιουνίου Ιαπωνία-ΕΛΛΑΔΑ (Αρένα ντας Ντούνας)
24 Ιουνίου Ιαπωνία-Κολομβία (Αρένα Παντανάλ)
24 Ιουνίου ΕΛΛΑΔΑ-Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού (Εστάδιο Καστελάο)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε κατώτερη ομάδα κι απ' τους τρεις, έχουμε αρκετά καλή ομάδα. Ίσως έχουμε την καλύτερη επίθεση από ποτέ. Γενικά νομίζω ότι είμαστε καλύτεροι στο ποδόσφαιρο απ' ό,τι πιστεύουμε. Τώρα το τι θα κάνουμε απέναντι σ' αυτές τις τρεις ομάδες μένει να το δούμε, προσωπικά δεν θέλω να κάνω προβλέψεις, περιμένω τα πάντα και τίποτα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εσείς, οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι, τι πιστεύετε; Επειδή εγώ νομίζω ότι έχουμε κατώτερη ομάδα και από τους τρεις και θα χάσουμε, εύκολα ή δύσκολα, και τα τρία παιχνίδια.



Κατώτερη ομάδα κι από τους τρεις ασφαλώς έχουμε, αλλά αυτό θα γινόταν σε οποιονδήποτε όμιλο νομίζω. Με εξαίρεση όμως την Κολομβία, το προφανές αφεντικό του ομίλου, οι άλλες δυο ομάδες έχουν ένα προφίλ βάσει του οποίου έχουμε ελπίδες να κλέψουμε κάτι. Η Ιαπωνία έχει καταπληκτικούς μεσοεπιθετικους και είναι ομάδα με αστείρευτα τρεξίματα, αλλά το τσούκου τσούκου μπολ της δικής μας Εθνικής μπορεί να τους αποσυντονίσει. Όσο για την Ακτή, οι αφρικανικές ομάδες συχνά σκοντάφτουν στο πρόβλημα ότι ένας αριθμός καταπληκτικών αλλά χορτασμένων μονάδων δεν φτιάχνει σώνει και καλά μια καλή ομάδα. 

Θέλω να πω, δεν θα μου προκαλούσε μεγάλη έκπληξη στον αγώνα με την Ιαπωνία να μας σφυροκοπούν επί 90λεπτο οι Ιάπωνες και στο τέλος να κερδίζουμε με δυο γκολ από κεφαλιές σε στημένα, ούτε στον άλλο αγώνα να πλακωθούν μεταξύ τους οι αστέρες της Ακτής και να εκμεταλλευτούμε την ευκαιρία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μιλάμε για τις πιθανότητες να κλέψουμε κάτι που δεν μας ανήκει.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 7, 2013)

+2 pidyo!!! 

Με τη διαφορά ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κλέψουμε κάτι που δεν μας ανήκει από την Ιαπωνία ή την Ακτή. Δηλαδή τι έχουν κάνει αυτές στο παγκόσμιο ποδοσφαιρικό στερέωμα κι εμείς θα τους το κλέψουμε; 

Αυτή την εθνική, εγώ τη βαριέμαι και κοιμάμαι όταν τη βλέπω, αλλά δεν υστερεί σε ταλέντο και είναι πολύ καλύτερη από αυτή του 2004. Έχουμε Παπασταθόπουλο βασικό στην Ντόρτμουντ, Σαμαρά στη Σέλτικ, Μήτρογλου στην ??? και ούτω καθεξής. Ποιος Ιάπωνας (εκτός από τον Καγκάουα της Μάντσεστερ κι έναν άλλο της Σάλκε) παίζει αυτή τη στιγμή σε υψηλό επίπεδο; 

Επομένως, εγώ περιμένω την εθνική αυτή εύκολα ή δύσκολα να περάσει από εκεί αν δεν μας πιάσει το υψηλό εθνικό φρόνημα... 

Και δεν θα το πεις και άδικο. Άδικο θα πεις ότι μία εκ των Ουρουγουάη, Ιταλία, Αγγλία θα μείνει έξω από την επόμενη φάση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

*Ίσως η χειρότερη κλήρωση...*
*Ο Μιχάλης Τσόχος εξηγεί γιατί ο όμιλος με Κολομβία, Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού και Ιαπωνία είναι κάκιστος για την Εθνική ομάδα της Ελλάδας...*

Μεγάλο όνομα στον όμιλο δεν υπάρχει. Δεν είναι πάντα καλό αυτό, θα έλεγα ότι σε τέτοιες διοργανώσεις είναι μάλλον κακό. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να είχαμε βαρύ όνομα στον όμιλο. Με λίγα λόγια θα εκτιμούσα ως καλύτερη την κλήρωση με Αργεντινή, αλλά και Νιγηρία, Ιράν ή ακόμη και αυτή με την Ισπανία, αλλά και Χιλή, Αυστραλία...
Και για να μην το... κουράζω νομίζω ότι ήταν σαφώς καλύτεροι για την Εθνική μας οι εξής 5 όμιλοι.
2ος (Ισπανία, Χιλή, Αυστραλία, Ελλάδα), 5ος (Ελβετία, Εκουαδόρ, Ονδούρες, Ελλάδα), 6ος (Αργεντινή, Νιγηρία, Ιράν, Ελλάδα), 7ος (Γερμανία, Γκάνα, ΗΠΑ, Ελλάδα). 8ος (Βέλγιο, Αλγερία, Ν. Κορέα, Ελλάδα).

Από τους άλλους δύο ομίλους, που χαρακτηρίζονται και οι πιο δύσκολοι θα έλεγα ότι ο όμιλος με Ουρογουάη και Ιταλία, ασφαλώς θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολος για πρόκριση, αλλά σε αυτόν τον όμιλο υπάρχει και η Κόστα Ρίκα που θα μας επέτρεπε τουλάχιστον να κάνουμε μία νίκη και θα ελπίζαμε ότι θα πετύχουμε σε κακή κατάσταση κάποια από τις Ιταλία ή Ουρουγουάη, πράγμα όχι και απίθανο. Οσο για τον όμιλο της Βραζιλίας με Μεξικό και Καμερούν θα ήταν σαφώς δύσκολος, ίσως και ο μοναδικός πραγματικά δυσκολότερος από αυτόν που πέσαμε, αλλά πρώτον κανείς δεν θα περίμενε πρόκριση όπως τώρα και τουλάχιστον θα είχαμε την χαρά να παίξουμε με τους Βραζιλιάνους και να μας δει όλος ο πλανήτης.

Γιατί τώρα κατά την άποψη μου είναι τόσο κακός αυτός ο όμιλος στον οποίο κληρωθήκαμε. Ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη την Κολομβία που είναι επικεφαλής ομίλου και έτσι κι' αλλιώς με εξαίρεση ίσως την Ελβετία θα αντιμετωπίζαμε έναν πολύ δύσκολο αντίπαλο. Από τα άλλα δύο γκρουπ πήραμε τους χειρότερους δυνατούς αντιπάλους. Η Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού είναι η καλύτερη αφρικανική ομάδα από όλες όσες προκρίθηκαν και μάλιστα με διαφορά από τις υπόλοιπες κατά την άποψη μου. Πέρα από τα ονόματα (Γιάγια Τουρέ, Ντρογκμπά, Ζερβίνιο, κ.τ.λ.π) και ως σύνολο είναι πολύ δεμένη ομάδα και κυρίως πολύ έμπειρη από τέτοιου είδους διοργανώσεις κάτι που δεν ισχύει με τις υπόλοιπες, με εξαίρεση ίσως το Καμερούν, το οποίο όμως είναι σε φάση ανανέωσης.

Οσο για την Ιαπωνία δεν νομίζω κανείς να πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει καλύτερη ασιατική ομάδα από αυτήν. Οπως επίσης δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κανείς που την προτιμούσε σε σχέση με την Αυστραλία, την Κόστα Ρίκα, τις Ονδούρες, το Ιράν ή την Νότια Κορέα που ήταν οι άλλες υποψήφιες από το 3ο γκρουπ για να βρεθούν στον όμιλό μας. Κάποιοι θα υποστηρίξουν ότι το Μεξικό ή οι ΗΠΑ θα ήταν δυσκολότερη αντίπαλος από την Ιαπωνία, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω λόγω του στυλ παιχνιδιού των Ασιατών. Μία πάρα πολύ γρήγορη ομάδα που τρέχει ασταμάτητα, είναι κάτι που σίγουρα δεν ταιριάζει στην Εθνική Ελλάδας. Χώρια που μιλάμε για μία ομάδα που πλέον οι περισσότεροι παίκτες της παίζουν σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο στην Ευρώπη. Καμιά δεκαριά από τους διεθνείς Ιάπωνες είναι βασικοί σε ομάδες της Μπουντεσλίγκα...

Οσο για την Κολομβία, όποιος νομίζει ότι είναι μία καλή αντίπαλος ως επικεφαλής ομίλου, προφανώς δεν την έχει δει καθόλου. Κατά την άποψη μου, στα προκριματικά της Λατινικής Αμερικής ήταν η καλύτερη ομάδα. Ναι καλύτερη και από την Αργεντινή ως ομάδα, απλώς δεν έχει Μέσι. Πρόκειται για την ομάδα στην οποία αυτός ο σούπερ επιθετικός της Πόρτο, ο Τζάκσον Μαρτίνεθ δεν χωράει στην ενδεκάδα της. Και όσοι στέκονται μόνο στον Φαλκάο κάνουν λάθος. Δύο υπέροχα και πολύ γρήγορα ακραία μπακ (ο Ζούνινγκα και ο Αρμερο) ένας φοβερός επιθετικός χαφ (ο Τζειμς Ροντρίγκες της Μονακό), οι “Ιταλοί” (Γκουαδράδο της Φιορεντίνα και Γκουαρίν της Ιντερ) και πολύ ακόμη παίκτες που παίζουν βασικοί σε σπουδαία κλαμπ της Ευρώπης και στην Κολομβία δεν χωρούν καν στην ενδεκάδα της. Μοναδικό ίσως πρόβλημα το κέντρο άμυνας, αν και ο γερόλυκος Γέπες με τη φανέλα της Εθνικής ομάδας μεταμορφώνεται.

Πραγματικά δεν θα μου έκανε καμία έκπληξη η Κολομβία να εξελιχθεί σε αυτό το Μουντιάλ σε... Ουρουγουάη του προηγούμενου. Να φτάσει δηλαδή ακόμη και στους “8” ή... ταβάνι στους “4” ανάλογα με την κλήρωση που θα έχει στα νοκ άουτ ματς.

Το μοναδικό ενθαρρυντικό στοιχείο που βλέπω στην κλήρωση και στον όμιλο που έπεσε η Ελλάδα είναι ότι κανείς δεν θα κερδίσει εύκολα κανέναν, ότι μπορεί να αποδειχτεί ο όμιλος με τις περισσότερες ισοπαλίες, από οποιονδήποτε άλλον και φυσικά αυτό μπορεί να μας κρατά στο παιχνίδι της πρόκρισης ζωντανούς ακόμη κι' αν έχουμε κάνει μόνο μία ισοπαλία στα δύο πρώτα ματς, αφού μόνο απίθανο δεν είναι ο δεύτερος να περάσει με 4 βαθμούς...

Πηγή: gazzetta.gr


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 7, 2013)

Είναι κι αυτό μια σεβαστή άποψη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2013)

Υπερβολικά πεσιμιστική θα έλεγα. Πάντως στην αξιολόγηση της FIFA είμαστε στην 12η θέση. Η Ιαπωνία είναι στην 48η.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Όλα αυτά πάντως, που τα παρακολουθώ εντυπωσιασμένος, ως άσχετος, από τη λεπτομέρεια και τη «μαθηματικότητα» των αναλύσεων, δεν δίνουν όλες τις απαντήσεις — αλλιώς δεν θα σήκωνε και τόσο στοιχηματισμό το άθλημα. Αναρωτιέμαι τι γραφόταν για τις προοπτικές της ομάδας πριν από το Ευρώ του 2004. Και, γιατί, αν είναι να στοιχηματίσω την εθνική μου υπερηφάνεια (not), να θέλω να κερδίσουμε κατώτερες ομάδες; Μα αξία θα έχει όταν θα κερδίσουμε τις καλύτερες. Έστω και με... βουντού.


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2013)

Αυτές οι _Ονδούρες_, από πότε έγιναν πολλές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι γραφόταν για τις προοπτικές της ομάδας πριν από το Ευρώ του 2004.



[...]and yet still, Greece were thought of as outsiders, at odds of 150-1 coming into the tournament.[...] (BBC Sport)

Τώρα βλέπω κάτι σε 250:1.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτές οι _Ονδούρες_, από πότε έγιναν πολλές;



Από παλιά, αφού κάποτε ήταν δύο, η Βρετανική Ονδούρα που έγινε Μπελίσε και η Ισπανική που απόμεινε μόνη, η Ονδούρα. 
Μόνη μέχρι που την περίλαβαν αθλητικογράφοι και άλλοι γνωστοί «γράφει χωρίς να ψάχνει σε βάθος». Βάθη, άγνωστα νερά. Περισσότερα στο Slip, από το #1536 μέχρι το #1541.

Η Ονδούρα, της Ονδούρας
Να μη δω κάναν κουμπούρα
να τη γράφει «της *Ονδούρα»,
να 'χει ίδιο ριζικό
με το άλλο το πτωχό
που το λέν' «του *Μεξικό»
και το έχουμε κι εδώ


Edit: Ταυτόχρονη απάντηση αρμοδιότερου, σε άλλο νήμα, στις Μολούκες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2013)

*Japan to contend with solid trio at World Cup*

COSTA DO SAUIPE, BRAZIL – Japan will play Colombia, Cote d’Ivoire and Greece in a relatively even Group C at next year’s World Cup finals in Brazil.

Asian champion Japan, which made the round of 16 for the first time on foreign turf in 2010 at South Africa, will be making its fifth consecutive appearance at the finals.

Japan’s first game is against Cote d’Ivoire on June 14 at Recife, followed by Greece on the 19th at Natal and Colombia on 24th at Cuiaba.

“We could have had a tougher draw, and we could have an easier one,” Japan manager Alberto Zaccheroni said. “We’ve got one of the strongest South American teams who are also one of the favorites for the tournament, and probably the best African side in the field.”

“On the other hand, we didn’t draw a big European team so maybe it balances out. But we’re not underestimating Greece by any stretch of the imagination; they played really well against Romania recently.”

Zaccheroni stressed the importance of Japan’s opening game against Cote d’Ivoire, which is coached by one of the Italian’s former players in ex-France midfielder Sabri Lamouchi.

The master, though, still has a few lessons for the student.

“Getting off to a good start is important for sure,” said Zaccheroni “I used to coach the manager of Ivory Coast years ago, and it’s interesting how fate twists itself.

“It will be hot where we will be playing. The Africans are likely to be accustomed to playing in the heat, and we need to be thoroughly prepared.”

Greece coach Fernando Santos appeared to be well aware of Japan’s strength in depth.

“Japan are a very good team, a very strong team. They have four or five players playing in England and Germany and Italy and from now I need to understand this team,” he said.

[....] _Kyodo_. Πηγή


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2013)

*Κι εμείς γι' αυτούς μπελάς είμαστε*

_Ο Χρήστος Σωτηρακόπουλος γράφει για το αποτέλεσμα της κλήρωσης της Εθνικής, το οποίο όσο προβληματίζει εμάς, άλλο τόσο πονοκεφαλιάζει και τους προπονητές των ομάδων που θα αντιμετωπίσουμε._

Θα μπορούσε η Εθνική μας στη χθεσινή κλήρωση να έχει την (σκανδαλώδη) τύχη της Γαλλίας. Οι «τρικολόρ» όχι μόνο δεν πήγαν -ενώ έπρεπε βάσει ranking- στο δεύτερο γκρουπ επιλογής όπου εστάλη η Ιταλία αλλά έπεσαν και στον όμιλο που χαρακτηρίζεται και είναι ο πιο εύκολος όμιλος του παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου. Αυτό, όμως, θα έκρυβε για εμάς και μια τεράστια παγίδα. Με «δεδομένη» την πρόκρισή μας από τον όμιλο αυτό, θα είχαμε ήδη ξεκινήσει την κουβέντα για το ποιον θα αντιμετωπίσουμε στους «16». 

Από την άλλη, θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε πολύ πιο άτυχοι και να πέσουμε σε όμιλο με την Ισπανία και τη Χιλή ή τη Γερμανία, τις ΗΠΑ και την Γκάνα. Σε εκείνη την περίπτωση, νομίζω πως δεν θα είχαμε περιθώρια να κάνουμε κουβέντα. 

Συνεπώς, όπως έλεγε κάποτε και ο Οσκαρ Γουάιλντ, υπάρχει μια απλή λύση για να βλέπεις τα πράγματα στη ζωή: να τα αποδέχεσαι όπως ακριβώς έρχονται. Ας μη συζητάμε, λοιπόν, για το τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει ή να μη γίνει και ας επικεντρωθούμε σε αυτό που μας προέκυψε, το οποίο μας στέλνει να κάνουμε πρεμιέρα στις 14 Ιουνίου στο Μπέλο Οριζόντε κόντρα στην Κολομβία, στη συνέχεια μάς ταξιδεύει στις 19 Ιουνίου στο Νατάλ για το ματς με την Ιαπωνία πριν πάμε στις 24 Ιουνίου στη Φορταλέζα για τον αγώνα με την Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού. Είναι ένας δύσκολος κι ισορροπημένος όμιλος, ο οποίος έχει για εμάς ένα καλό: δεν μας επιτρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε τις θριαμβολογίες. Αντίθετα, δεν χρειάζεται και καταστροφολογία. Διότι έχω την εντύπωση ότι από την ώρα της κλήρωσης και μετά όσο προβληματίζει εμάς το αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας, άλλο τόσο πονοκεφαλιάζει και τους προπονητές των ομάδων που θα αντιμετωπίσουμε. 

Σε ένα Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο σπάνια μπορείς να πεις ποιο είναι το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα μιας κλήρωσης, ακριβώς γιατί -σε αντίθεση με ένα Γιούρο όπου δεν υπάρχει ομάδα που να μην είναι ανοικτό βιβλίο- ακόμα και στη σημερινή εποχή της υπερπληροφόρησης, πάντα υπάρχει κρυμένη μαγεία σε αρκετούς αντιπάλους. 

Και κάτι ακόμα: αν εμείς γκρινιάζουμε που μας έφερε η πρεμιέρα μας απέναντι στο αδιαφιλονίκητο φαβορί του ομίλου μας, Κολομβία, τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι Αγγλοι και οι Ιταλοί που θα συγκρουστούν στην υγρασία του Αμαζονίου στο Μαναούς στο πρώτο τους ματς; Ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, τι να πουν οι κάτοχοι του τίτλου Ισπανοί και οι φιναλίστ του προηγούμενου παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου Ολλανδοί που με το καλημέρα στις 13 Ιουνίου θα αντιμετωπίσουν οι μεν τους δε; Εν ολίγοις... Αυτό που μάθαμε με την κλήρωση είναι απλώς πότε και με ποιους θα παίξουμε. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να γίνεται κουβέντα και μόνο!

Πηγή: http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/ki-emeis-gi-autous-mpelas-eimaste/737719


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

«Μαναούς»; Γιατί οξύτονο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2013)

Τρέχα γύρευε γιατί...


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> «Μαναούς»; Γιατί οξύτονο;



Επίδραση από την Εμμαούς της Καινής Διαθήκης. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> «Μαναούς»; Γιατί οξύτονο;



Μάνα, ους! > Μάνα μου, τ' αφτί μου! :laugh:


Για τους επόμενους, πριν το παρατονίσουν: η *Μανάους *στο forvo, στη Βικιπαίδεια και στο worldcuphistory.gr.


*Manaus* (Portuguese pronunciation: [*mɐ 'naws*] or [*mɐ 'nawʃ*]) is a city in Brazil, the capital of the state of Amazonas. 
...
The city was founded in 1669 as the Fort of São José do Rio Negro. It was elevated to a town in 1832 with the name of "Manaus", which means "mother of the gods" in tribute to the indigenous nation of Manaós, and legally transformed into a city on October 24 of 1848 with the name of _Cidade da Barra do Rio Negro_, Portuguese for "The City of the Margins of Black River". Only on September 4 of 1856 did it revert to its current name.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manaus


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2013)

Μα καλά, θέλει σκέψη; Αφού το λέει, Manaós, Manaus, κανονικότατα κλίνεται. Ο Μαναός, οι Μαναοί, στους Μαναούς. Όπως λέμε _στους Παξούς_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι Αγγλοι και οι Ιταλοί που θα συγκρουστούν στην υγρασία του Αμαζονίου στο Μαναούς στο πρώτο τους ματς; ...





SBE said:


> Μα καλά, θέλει σκέψη; Αφού το λέει, Manaós, Manaus, κανονικότατα κλίνεται. Ο Μαναός, οι Μαναοί, στους Μαναούς. Όπως λέμε _στους Παξούς_.


Εκεί στη Μανάους θα λένε οι Ιταλοί «Timeo Manaus et dona ferentes», οι Άγγλοι «Beware of Manaus bearing gifts» κι εμείς, αν τύχει, «Φοβού τους Μαναούς και δώρα φέροντας».


----------



## pidyo (Dec 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> Μάνα, ους! > Μάνα μου, τ' αφτί μου! :laugh:
> 
> *Manaus* (Portuguese pronunciation: [*mɐ 'naws*] or [*mɐ 'nawʃ*]) is a city in Brazil, the capital of the state of Amazonas.
> ...


Αφού είναι πρωτεύουσα των Amazonas, και αφού προφέρεται *mɐ'naws*, τότε είναι men, aus! (για αγγλικό το ξεκίνησαν αλλά ως γνωστόν υπάρχει μεγάλη γερμανική παροικία στην Αμαζονία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

pidyo said:


> ... ως γνωστόν υπάρχει μεγάλη γερμανική παροικία στην Αμαζονία.



Ja, sicher, es gibt Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes, im Urwald des Amazonas :







und auf der anderen Seite in Peru, Fitzcarraldo, der träumte "in Iquitos im peruanischen Dschungel ein Opernhaus nach dem Vorbild des Teatro Amazonas in Manaus zu errichten und den Sänger Enrico Caruso zu engagieren" : 






auch Cobra Verde, usw.

Folie de grandeur. But now I'm herzoging the football thread, so I'd better stop. 
Kinski's not kinky here; no one'd get his kicks out of this show.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 16, 2013)

Με Man U ο Ολυμπιακός. Ίσως την καλύτερη κλήρωση που θα μπορούσε να έχει, μια και η αγγλική ομάδα δεν είναι στην καλύτερη κατάστασή της φέτος. 

Ευτυχώς απέφυγε Μπάγερν, Μπάρτσα κι έτσι το ρεκόρ γκολ με τη Γιουβέντους θα παραμείνει και φέτος ανέπαφο... :twit: :woot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 17, 2013)

χεχεχεχε

Πού την πουλάνε, δόκτορα; Πάνε σε σετ με καναπέ; :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Πού την πουλάνε, δόκτορα; Πάνε σε σετ με καναπέ; :twit:



Μα φυσικά στο επίσημο σάιτ της ομάδας... Καναπέδες θα παραγγείλουν όταν υπάρξουν αρκετοί φίλαθλοι.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Με Man U ο Ολυμπιακός. Ίσως την καλύτερη κλήρωση που θα μπορούσε να έχει, μια και η αγγλική ομάδα δεν είναι στην καλύτερη κατάστασή της φέτος.
> 
> Ευτυχώς απέφυγε Μπάγερν, Μπάρτσα κι έτσι το ρεκόρ γκολ με τη Γιουβέντους θα παραμείνει και φέτος ανέπαφο... :twit: :woot:



Πέρα από την πλάκα, είναι όντως καλή κλήρωση, ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για αντίπαλο σε μεταβατική φάση. Οι ντροπιαστικές ήττες φυσικά παραμένουν στο πρόγραμμα. Όταν έχεις τη μικρότερη χρηματιστηριακή αξία ρόστερ από τους 16 του θεσμού (τη μισή από εκείνη της 15ης Λεβερκούζεν, λιγότερο από το ένα τρίτο της «φτηνότερης» ομάδας με την οποία θα μπορούσε να κληρωθείς -Ντόρτμουντ- και πάνω από οκτώ φορές μικρότερη από εκείνη της Ρεάλ), αντικειμενικά οι ελπίδες σου είναι μηδαμινές. Έχει ανοίξει πολύ η οικονομική ψαλίδα στο ευρωπαϊκό ποδόσφαιρο, και υπάρχει όλο και μικρότερος χώρος για σταχτοπούτες. Και δυστυχώς το φαινόμενο εντείνεται κάθε χρόνο. 

Και μια που έπιασα τα οικονομικά: 

Ορισμένοι αναρωτιούνται γιατί να επιδιώκει ο όποιος Ολυμπιακός να περάσει στους 16 του Champions League με μηδαμινές ελπίδες πρόκρισης και να μην αρκεστεί στην τρίτη θέση των ομίλων που οδηγεί στο Europa League με τα μικρότερα ονόματα. Ο λόγος είναι απλός και πάλι οικονομικός. Τα έσοδα από την πρόκριση στους 16 του CL (ακόμη και με δύο ήττες εκεί) επιτυγχάνονται στο EL μόνο αν φτάσει κανείς σχεδόν στον τελικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα φυσικά στο επίσημο σάιτ της ομάδας... Καναπέδες θα παραγγείλουν όταν υπάρξουν αρκετοί φίλαθλοι.



Θα πρέπει να περιμένουν πολύ για να βρεθούν αρκετοί τόσο πολύ φανατικοί ή κακόγουστοι.:twit:


----------



## pidyo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα πρέπει να περιμένουν πολύ για να βρεθούν αρκετοί τόσο πολύ φανατικοί ή κακόγουστοι.:twit:



Του ΠΑΟΚ είναι πιο προχωρημένοι, βάζουν τους παίκτες να παριστάνουν τα μοντέλα, ενώ ο ιδιοκτήτης της ΠΑΕ, που αγόρασε τη ΣΕΚΑΠ, ετοιμάζει και τσιγάρα ΠΑΟΚ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

Αν δεν βγάλει μαλαματίνα, όλα αυτά είναι πταίσματα...


----------



## pidyo (Dec 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν δεν βγάλει μαλαματίνα, όλα αυτά είναι πταίσματα...



Η αλήθεια είναι πως τους ξεπέρασε όλους ο Παναιτωλικός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Του ΠΑΟΚ είναι πιο προχωρημένοι, βάζουν τους παίκτες να παριστάνουν τα μοντέλα, ενώ ο ιδιοκτήτης της ΠΑΕ, που αγόρασε τη ΣΕΚΑΠ, ετοιμάζει και τσιγάρα ΠΑΟΚ.



Ναι το 'χουμε το προνόμιο της προχωρησιάς. Αν και πρέπει να παραδεχτείς ότι τουλάχιστον το άσπρο-μαύρο είναι μια πιο διαχρονική επιλογή από το πράσινο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 18, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ, λιώνω με κάτι τέτοια!

Ο μικρός Jay-Jay Willems που πάσχει από χρόνια ασθένεια, πήρε λίγη χαρά από τον αγαπημένο του Άγιαξ που τον παρουσίασε ως τη νέα του μεταγραφή. 

Εδώ

Και το βιντεάκι με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους





'Εδιτ:
Και μετά να κάνουμε μια βόλτα και από τις δικές μας ακαδημίες, και τα δικά μας ταγάρια τους προπονητές, που άμα τους πεις για ανάλυση αγώνα ή για τακτική, σου λένε: εγώ έχω φάει τη ζωή μου στα γήπεδα, δε χρειάζεται να μάθω, και που καταστρέφουν τα πιτσιρίκια στο ερασιτεχνικό κρατώντας τους τα δελτία άμα στραβώσουνε μαζί τους. Γκρρρ...Είχα πάει μια φορά σε ένα σεμινάριο προπονητικής στα Βριλήσσια μαζί με έναν φίλο προπονητή για διερμηνεία, είχε έρθει ένας από τις ακαδημίες της Λίβερπουλ και ένας από τις ακαδημίες της Ντόρτμουντ. Εντάξει, άλλη φιλοσοφία ο καθένας, της Λίβερπουλ ήταν απλά "παίξτε μπροστά", της Ντορτμουντ μας έδειξε ένα σωρό ασκήσεις για υποδομές για πάσες με το κεφάλι ψηλά, κτλ., τις οποίες οι δικοί μας φωστήρες σνόμπαραν, γιατί "τα ξέρουν αυτά", και τους ζητάγανε πλειομετρικές ασκήσεις για 12χρονα! Αχ τα νεύρα μου! Τεσπά, εμείς έχουμε άλλα καλά. Έχουμε ταλέντα 30 χρονών! Όχι, παίζουμε!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 18, 2013)

Άσ' τα! Κι εκεί πονεμένη ιστορία...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.gazzetta.gr/stili/editorial/article/572310/i-hristoygenniatiki-podosfairiki-paradosi-stin-oynion-verolinoy-vid


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

*Eusébio da Silva Ferreira*, (1942-2014), commonly known simply as Eusébio, was a Mozambican-born Portuguese football forward. He is considered one of the greatest players of all-time.

Ο θρυλικός Πορτογάλος Εουσέμπιο πέθανε σε ηλικία 71 ετών. Έχοντας αντιμετωπίσει πολλά προβλήματα υγείας τα τελευταία χρόνια, ο «Μαύρος Πάνθηρας» έσβησε στη Λισαβόνα. (Πηγή).


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Κανονικά πάει στα λογοπαίγνια, αλλά καλά είναι κι εδώ: Η αθλητική εφημερίδα Olé του Μπουένος Άιρες κυκλοφόρησε με αυτό το εξώφυλλο για να γιορτάσει την επιστροφή του Λιονέλ «Λέο» Μέσι στα γήπεδα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2014)

Αυτό έλεγα να το βάλω στο νήμα του κινηματογράφου, αλλά τελικά είπα να το βάλω εδώ, μια που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει τους φίλαθλους. 
Είδα το ακόλουθο ντοκυμαντέρ και μου άρεσε (στο γιουτιούμπ υπάρχει σε πολλές μορφες, παραθέτω τη μία). Όλο το ντοκυμαντέρ αποτελείται από συνεντεύξεις και υλικό αρχέιου (δεν υπάρχει αφηγητής). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κατέυθυνση, κι ο θεατής αφήνεται να κρίνει την αντικειμενικότητα των ομιλητών και να συγκρίνει με το ποδόσφαιρο στην Ευρώπη και αλλού. 
Οι δυο Εσκομπάρ


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 29, 2014)

Εντάξει, οι οπαδοί της Δόξας πάντα ήταν λίγο, να το πω ευγενικά, ατίθασοι (σούπερ συνθήματα, όμως), καμία σχέση με τους λόρδους του Αθηναϊκού, αλλά είδα αυτό και γέλασα:
Πάντα τα γήπεδα ήταν χώρος όπου οι φίλαθλοι ξεδίπλωναν ταλέντα γλωσσοπλάστη, στιχουργού και «μαέστρου» για τις ανάγκες του αγώνα. Επίσης και χώροι όπου το χιούμορ και οι ακροβασίες μεταξύ λογικής και παραδοξολογίας ήταν πάντα επιτρεπτές και συχνά απολαυστικές. Κάτι σαν καρναβάλι διαρκείας, όπου όλα ή σχεδόν όλα επιτρέπονται. Την Κυριακή 26 Ιανουαρίου, στον αγώνα της Γ΄ εθνικής κατηγορίας (5ος όμιλος) μεταξύ της γηπεδούχου Νέας Ιωνίας και της φιλοξενούμενης Δόξας Βύρωνος, η εξωγηπεδική επικαιρότητα έκανε ξανά την εμφάνισή της στον έμμετρο λόγο και συνδυάστηκε με τα τεκταινόμενα εντός του γηπέδου. Στα πρώτα λεπτά του αγώνα οι φίλαθλοι της Δόξας τραγούδησαν δύο – τρεις φορές: 

«Το Χριστόδουλο Ξηρό
θέλω επιθετικό
το Μαζιώτη αλλαγή
Δοξάρα μου εσύ».

Αν στην αρχή ακούστηκε παράδοξο, στη συνέχεια αποδείχτηκε ότι «όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης, δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος», αφού η συμπαθής και ιστορική ομάδα του Βύρωνα ηττήθηκε με 1-0 και παρά την πίεση που άσκησε δεν κατάφερε να σκοράρει. Συνεπώς δικαίως οι φίλοι της ζητούσαν επιθετική ενίσχυση, έστω και αν αυτή ήταν ανορθόδοξη. Στην περίπτωση που οι επιθυμίες τους ευοδωθούν, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι η ΕΠΟ θα βγάλει δελτίο στα «μεταγραφικά αποκτήματα». (Α ρε Θανέλα προπονηταρά μου εσύ!   )

Πηγή: vironas.gr

Είναι φοβερά τα "τρομοκρατικά" γηπεδικά συνθήματα, έτσι; Όπως το επικό:
_ΡΕ ΜΠΙΝ ΛΑΝΤΕΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΑΩ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ, ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΙΑ ΠΩΣ @*%ΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΙΞΩ!!_





ή το θεϊκό:
_«Κουφοντίνα εμφανίσου/ ρίξε βόμβα στην 7 και εξαφανίσου» _

Χεχεχε!


----------



## crystal (Jan 29, 2014)

Το αγαπημένο μου ήταν πριν από κάποια χρόνια, όταν η Αθήνα είχε (ξανά) πρόβλημα λειψυδρίας. Τα αγνά Παόκια κατέβηκαν για αγώνα τραγουδώντας το παρακάτω σύνθημα (σε μουσική _Ας αρχίσουν οι χοροί_):

Ρε δεν έχετε νερό, τι σκατά θα κάνετε, όλοι θα πεθάνετε ρε


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2014)

crystal said:


> Το αγαπημένο μου ήταν πριν από κάποια χρόνια, όταν η Αθήνα είχε (ξανά) πρόβλημα λειψυδρίας. Τα αγνά Παόκια κατέβηκαν για αγώνα τραγουδώντας το παρακάτω σύνθημα (σε μουσική _Ας αρχίσουν οι χοροί_):
> 
> Ρε δεν έχετε νερό, τι σκατά θα κάνετε, όλοι θα πεθάνετε ρε



'Oντως από τα πιο εμπνευσμένα και αστεία συνθήματα, με εξίσου αστεία απάντηση (αυτή με το εμφιαλωμένο ).


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2014)

Συνετρίβησαν οι Broncos χτες, μιλάμε για πανωλεθρία. Δεν πειράζει όμως, και οι Seahawks είναι συμπαθητική ομάδα, κι έχουν και τον Μαραγκό 

Τι εννοείτε «λάθος είδος ποδοσφαίρου»; Δεν καταλαβαίνω... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 3, 2014)

> Τι εννοείτε «λάθος είδος ποδοσφαίρου»; Δεν καταλαβαίνω... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2014)

Πολύ σωστός!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2014)

Οι χτεσινοί αγώνες Τσου-Λου ήταν σφαγή. Η Μπάγερν έφαγε τέσσερα στο χαλαρό μέσα στο Λεβερκούζεν από την Παρί (τη μοναδική ομάδα στην Ευρώπη που έχει κερδίσει τη φετινή σεζόν τον Ολυμπιακό ), η Σίτι άλλα δύο (αν και λιγότερο χαλαρά) από την Μπάρτσα στο Μάντσεστερ. Το αγωνιστικό χάσμα μικρών-μεγάλων, ακόμη και στους 16 της μεγάλης ευρωπαϊκής διοργάνωσης φαίνεται να διευρύνεται όσο αυξάνονται τα τηλεοπτικά πριμ. Τα γερμανικά κανάλια χαρακτηρίζουν τον σημερινό αγώνα Άρσεναλ-Μπάγερν «ευχάριστο διάλειμμα για τους Βαυαρούς από την Μπουντεσλίγκα, την οποία έχουν μετατρέψει σε διαρκή προπόνηση». Να δούμε τουλάχιστον τι θα γίνει στο Μίλαν-Ατλέτικο κι αν θα μπορέσουν οι Ιταλοί να σταθούν στα ίσα με την τρίτη αλλά εξίσου ισχυρή φέτος ισπανική ομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

Σφήνα: Νομίζω ότι το *γλωσσικό* σχόλιο του Τζον Κλιζ πρέπει να καταγραφεί εδώ ολόκληρο:

The wonderful thing about football is how creative it is; and this is why it has never caught on in America. You see, in America the action is deliberately kept short so that the sponsors can get in as many commercials as possible, and also so that the players don’t have to think for too long. They get instructions from the quarterback who has in turn received them from the offensive coach. No one has to think for themselves–this is the Dick Cheney version of creativity, otherwise known as “doing exactly what you’re told.”

So, you get four seconds of extremely violent action and then the only genuinely creative activity involved: a beer commercial. So, American football is played like a series of advertising jingles while soccer is played like jazz. And, while we’re on the subject, why do the Americans insist on calling it “soccer”? Why do they have such a problem calling it “football?” It’s a game played with a ball that is struck with the foot, hence foot ball.

Are you following this, America? The clue is in the title; it’s not that difficult. Whereas “American football,” as they call it, is a game where an object that’s not really a ball at all, it’s the wrong shape for a ball, is carried around by hand and occasionally thrown for other people to catch in their hands. You see? Only one person in each team is actually allowed to kick the ball and they have to be specially brought onto the field to do it. I suppose in its own way that is a form of creativity; it’s quite a creative use of language, you know saying one thing and meaning something completely different.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2014)

Το Τσου-Λου του Δόχτορα με μπέρδεψε για δυο δευτερόλεπτα, μετά αναρωτήθηκα αν κάποιος είναι φίλαθλος του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ πως τον λέμε; Τσου-λού-φι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2014)

Αφού σε μπέρδεψε μόνο για δύο δευτερόλεπτα, είσαι άξια αστροπελεκοτσουλούφισσα.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 19, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αγωνιστικό χάσμα μικρών-μεγάλων, ακόμη και στους 16 της μεγάλης ευρωπαϊκής διοργάνωσης φαίνεται να διευρύνεται όσο αυξάνονται τα τηλεοπτικά πριμ.


Τη Σίτι δεν τη λες ακριβώς φτωχαδάκι, πάντως... Το αγωνιστικό χάσμα μικρών - μεγάλων ασφαλώς αυξάνει, αλλά σε άλλο επίπεδο. Όχι τόσο μεταξύ των Μπάγερν και των Άρσεναλ της Ευρώπης, όσο μεταξύ των Μπάγερν και των, ξερωγώ, Στεάουα Βουκουρεστίου, που μια εποχή μπορούσαν να ελπίζουν ότι θα γίνουν η ευρωπαϊκή σταχτομπούτα που θα φτάσει ψηλά αν και αουτσάιντερ. Αυτό το παραμύθι αποκλείεται πια εκ προοιμίου. Στον κυνικό κόσμο των ιθυνόντων του ποδοσφαίρου όμως, οι οποίοι στην ουσία εφαρμόζουν τις επιθυμίες των μεγάλων ομάδων, αρκούν 5-10 ανταγωνιστικές ομάδες για να θεωρείται ανταγωνιστικό το προϊόν. Διορθωτικές κινήσεις γίνονται μόνο όπου δεν υπάρχει ούτε αυτός ο αριθμός. Στην Ισπανία, ο κύριος λόγος που, μέχρι φέτος, κυριαρχούσαν αποκλειστικά Ρεάλ και Μπαρτσελόνα ήταν ότι δεν υπάρχει κεντρική διαχείριση των τηλεοπτικών συμβολαίων, με αποτέλεσμα να καρπώνονται τη μερίδα του λέοντος οι δυο μεγάλοι· μόνο τώρα γίνονται κινήσεις να υπάρξει πριμοδότηση των μικρότερων ομάδων, γιατί με την οικονομική κρίση οι μισές ομάδες είναι έτοιμες για χρεωκοπία. Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, έτσι καταστράφηκε και το ελληνικό μπάσκετ. Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τα αφεντικά του αθλητισμού ειναι ένας ολιγοπωλιακός ανταγωνισμός. 

Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ τεχνοκρατικά. Το βασικό είναι πως στο ΤσουΛου έχουμε ως τώρα 4 διπλά. Ε, στατιστικά αύριο άσος θα έρθει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ τεχνοκρατικά. Το βασικό είναι πως στο ΤσουΛου έχουμε ως τώρα 4 διπλά.


Και μετά από έξι ώρες μπάλα, οι τέσσερις γηπεδούχοι χάνουν συνολικά 0-9. ΟΚ, συμπτωματικά κάποια από αυτά, ιδίως της δεύτερης μέρας, αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## pidyo (Feb 20, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ τεχνοκρατικά. Το βασικό είναι πως στο ΤσουΛου έχουμε ως τώρα 4 διπλά. Ε, στατιστικά αύριο άσος θα έρθει.



Πώς φαίνεται ο βιαστικός ο γαύρος... Την Τρίτη εννοούσα, όχι αύριο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2014)

Γλωσσικό σχόλιο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου, αλλά με την ποδοσφαιρική σπόντα του τέλους γέλασα εγώ:

Πάρτι εισαγωγικομανίας είχαμε την περασμένη βδομάδα. Καταρχάς, προσέξτε πώς η αλόγιστη χρήση εισαγωγικών υπονομεύει ακόμα και μια τραγική είδηση. Ο τίτλος για τη δολοφονία του αρχιμανδρίτη στη Μεσσηνία ήταν: *Μεσσηνία: Συγκλονίζει η στυγερή δολοφονία Αρχιμανδρίτη – Τον ”έσφαξαν” με κουζινομάχαιρο*. Και ερωτώ: προς τι τα εισαγωγικά; Δεν τον έσφαξαν τον άνθρωπο; Τον γρατζούνισαν μόνο; Ή νομίζει ο συντάκτης ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά επειδή ο δολοφόνος δεν τεμάχισε ή δεν αποκεφάλισε (μπρρ τι αναγκάζομαι να γράφω) το θύμα του; Μα, τα εισαγωγικά αμέσως σε κάνουν να σκεφτείς μια εντελώς μεταφορική χρήση, π.χ. ότι ο διαιτητής έσφαξε τον Ολυμπιακό (φράση παρμένη από ένα μυθιστόρημα επιστημονικής φαντασίας που διαβάζω αυτό τον καιρό).
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/02/22/meze-105/


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 23, 2014)

Ξεκαρδιστικός γέλωτας διά τους ομόθρησκους, μα πικρόχολος και πολύ αληθινός διά τους αλλόθρησκους... :twit:


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2014)

Αυτό είναι που λένε «Λήχ' το, ρε!»;

*Ολυμπιακός - Manchester United 2-0*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

Ενωμένη Μαχεστρία, φτηνά γλίτωσες τα τρία







Με κάθε σεβασμό στον πόνο των συνανθρώπων μας που υποφέρουν στον καναπέ τους.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 26, 2014)

Και όμως, Δρα, επειδή δεν έχω δει χειρότερη Μάντσεστερ και όταν είσαι υποστηρικτής της Νιουκάσλ όπως εγώ δεν μπορείς παρά να χαίρεσαι για τον πόνο του άλλου, μπορώ να σας δώσω συγχαρητήρια για την εμφάνιση και τη νίκη. Και κρίμα που δεν τελειώσατε την πρόκριση από απόψε. 

Όσο για τον καναπέ... είχα την τύχη να έχω ταξιδέψει σε πολλά περισσότερα μέρη για να διαλέξω τον καλύτερο! :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Feb 26, 2014)

Η συγκυρία ήταν από κάθε άποψη ταιριαστή. Δεν υπήρχε άλλος αγώνας CL, με αποτέλεσμα όλη η φίλαθλη Ευρώπη και όχι μόνο να βλέπει αυτόν τον αγώνα, σχέση αντιπάλων (σε μπάτζετ, ευρωπαϊκές επιτυχίες, brandname) τελείως Δαυίδ και Γολιάθ (σ' αυτό το επίπεδο μικρή σημασία έχει η κακή φετινή εικόνα της Γιουνάιτεντ), από τη μια ο Φαν Πέρσι από την άλλη ένας 21χρονος που έως πέρυσι έπαιζε για έναν ιδιοκτήτη σουπερμάρκετ στη Βέροια, ένας αντίπαλος που δεν είχε χάσει ποτέ από ελληνική ομάδα, είχαν προηγηθεί πέντε διπλά στην φάση των 16. 

Και το σημαντικότερο: ένα, ακόμη, χρονικό σημείο στο οποίο το ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο βρωμάει και ζέχνει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Να πούμε επίσης ότι δεν τηρήθηκαν δύο κλισέ του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου: δεν μπήκαν τα γκολ από στημένες φάσεις και δεν έβαλε η αγγλική ομάδα δύο γκολ στα τελευταία πέντε λεπτά. Από αυτή την άποψη ο αγώνας έγινε η ολική έκπληξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

Ας βάλω και ένα γλωσσικό με αφορμή το βιντεάκι του Πιδύου στο #366, που δεν το καταλαβαίνω ούτε στα ελληνικά τι ακριβώς σημαίνει, μπας και μου το εξηγήσει κανείς με ακρίβεια:

Campbell gathers 30 yards out, *nutmegs* Carrick and bends a wonderful left-footed effort past De Gea. (Skysports)

Η μπάλα έφτασε στον Κάμπελ και ο Κοσταρικανός αφού μοίρασε μια μεγαλοπρεπέστατη *“ποδιά”* στον Κάρικ [εδώ λείπει ένα κόμμα!] με φανταστικό αριστερό σουτ εκτός περιοχής νίκησε τον πολύ Ντε Χέα για το 2-0!

Τι ακριβώς είναι, λοιπόν, η «ποδιά» και τι σχέση έχει με το μοσχοκάρυδο;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ακριβώς είναι, λοιπόν, η «ποδιά» και τι σχέση έχει με το μοσχοκάρυδο;


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Nutmeg
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/podia_16177
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutmeg_(football)
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2005/sep/07/theknowledge.sport
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/43124/etymology-of-nutmeg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

ΟΚ, αυτό ήξερα (και κάτι τέτοιο καταλάβαινα, αν και λίγο φλου, κι εγώ). Δείτε τώρα την εικόνα και πείτε μου, πού είναι η ποδιά;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, αυτό ήξερα (και κάτι τέτοιο καταλάβαινα, αν και λίγο φλου, κι εγώ). Δείτε τώρα την εικόνα και πείτε μου, πού είναι η ποδιά;


Ε ναι, από κάτω απ' τα πόδια του άλλου την περνάει την μπάλα για να ελευθερωθεί προτού σουτάρει — το είδα σε fullscreen εδώ: http://www.3news.co.nz/Video-highli...eague/tabid/415/articleID/333692/Default.aspx


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

ΟΚ, Ζαζ, ευχαριστώ! :) (Εγώ απλό σλάλομ βλέπω, πάντως...)


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2014)

Βλέπω ότι αυτό το *nutmeg* βρίσκεται και στα mainstream λεξικά. Να μου 'λεγε κάποιος και το λόγο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε έτσι... Αλλά μπορεί να μην τον ξέρουν ούτε αυτοί.

*nutmeg* _verb_
[with object] _Soccer • informal_ 
play the ball through the legs of (an opponent):_ Brady drifted past three defenders, nutmegging the third with ease
How did you feel when Henry nutmegged you by the corner flag?
He sped down the flank, nutmegging Robertson and Brown, cut inside and gave the ball back to Lynch for a regulation tap-in.
Next up McFadden, nutmegging Simon Mensing and winning a free-kick._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/nutmeg?q=nutmeg


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω ότι αυτό το *nutmeg* βρίσκεται και στα mainstream λεξικά. Να μου 'λεγε κάποιος και το λόγο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε έτσι... Αλλά μπορεί να μην τον ξέρουν ούτε αυτοί.


Να υποθέσω ότι δεν διάβασες τους συνδέσμους; Να το υποθέσω.


Zazula said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2005/sep/07/theknowledge.sport
> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/43124/etymology-of-nutmeg


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2014)

:blush:

Μόνο τα λεξικά. Αλλά θα επέστρεφα...


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2014)

Ωχ! γέμισε το ηλεκιβώτιό μου με δαύτα :huh:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

Clinical Olympiacos take command of United tie


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 26, 2014)

Ωραία περιγραφή, Μπέρνι! Παρουσιάζει και μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον. 

Ο τίτλος για παράδειγμα ή το wrong-footed De Gea, speared his attempt, with the interval looming.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ωχ! γέμισε το ηλεκιβώτιό μου με δαύτα :huh:
> ...


Now _that's _a fake moon landing if there ever was such a thing! :woot:






She knows exactly where to go and what to do, and all her friends are dudes. Red Flag.
She's exquisite, but she also lived in Vegas for 12 years... and three more since 2011. Red Flag. :twit:

Βαστάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάποια εφημερίδα ή ιστότοπος παρουσίασαν σωστά το λογοπαίγνιο της Sun/Sport με το pitta-ful / pitiful· εγώ δεν το είδα σε κανέναν. Αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι το ακόμη πιο κρυφό λογοπαίγνιο στο Mousacka / Moyes sucker δεν το είδα πουθενά (ακόμη ;)).


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 26, 2014)

Σε διορθώνω λίγο, Δρα. Δεν είναι Moyes sucker, αλλά *Sack Moyes/Moyes sack*. Απολύστε τον δηλαδή... (Και καλά θα κάνουν, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Ο άνθρωπος κάνει για μεσαίες ομάδες, αλλά όχι για ομάδες Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Σε διορθώνω λίγο, Δρα. Δεν είναι Moyes sucker, αλλά *Sack Moyes/Moyes sack*. Απολύστε τον δηλαδή...


Κακώς τον διορθώνεις. Άκου εδώ τον mooncow και θα καταλάβεις γιατί.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 26, 2014)

Ναι, δεν αντιλέγω για την προφορά, αλλά πώς είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν εννοούν την απόλυση. Ο Μόγιες/Μόιες δεν είναι ακριβώς και ο πιο επιτυχημένος προπονητής που πέρασε από τον πάγκο τους. Και το χθεσινό αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι άξιο επαίνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και _Must sack_ και να ενώνεται με το _for Moyes_ της επόμενης αράδας. Θα μπορούσε να παίζει με το M(O)U Sack for Moyes. Δεν έχει και τόση σημασία· αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι ότι πουθενά στην Ελλάδα δεν έχω δει αυτή την ερμηνεία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2014)

Το άρθρο ξεκινάει "Things went from kebab to worse for David Moyes as Old Trafford fans called for the boss to be sacked just eight months into his reign."

Οπότε τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Αζιμούθιο αν και δεν είναι must sack, είναι κλασσική λέξη μέσα σε λέξη: mous-Sack-a for Moyes. Κάτι σα να λέει "καλομελέτα κι έρχεται" και να έχει από κάτω μια φωτογραφία ομελέτας και να λέει ότι τα έκαναν χάλια οι παίκτες (ξέρω, δεν κάνω για τιτλατζού στη Σαν).


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2014)

Ο σωστός μουσακάς είναι πάντως _moussaka_.

Εγώ μία κάλυψη των λογοπαιγνίων είδα το πρωί, εδώ, και τη θεώρησα επαρκή.


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 28, 2014)

Για τον δύτη (λόγω ακορντεόν):
Arsenal's Laurent Koscielny donates €600k to save accordion factory | theguardian.com


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2014)

Maugein λοιπόν. Δεν τα ήξερα. Το δικό μου είναι Weltmeister!


----------



## Marinos (Feb 28, 2014)

Αλλά για τα γαλλικά ακορντεόν... D'ailleurs, j'ai horreur de tous les flonflons / De la valse musette et de l'accordéon!* Με εξαίρεση βέβαια εκείνο τον ακορντεονίστα της Πιαφ.

*Όπου, για τους μπρελομανείς, το ενδιαφέρον σχόλιο: Chauffe, Chauffe Marcel !" Le pauvre Marcel (Azzola) à l'accordéon est obligé de suivre le rythme, pas facile ... Hin ... Hin... Hin. Je crois d'ailleurs l'expression "Chauffe Marcel !" (pour dire "dépêches-toi") vient de cette chanson.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω: Ο Παναθηναϊκός έκανε εκτός έδρας, στην έδρα του Ολυμπιακού, αυτό που θέλει τώρα να κάνει η Μάντσεστερ στη δική της έδρα;


*Γούρι, γούρι!*


.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Ναι, ήταν του αγ. Γούρη σήμερα...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2014)

Ωπ, τι έγινε, ρε παιδιά; Η αρμάδα που θα πάρει το Τσου Λου έχασε από τη φτωχολογιά; :lol:

Θα γυρίσει ο τροχός... ε, κάτι θα κάνει κι ο φτωχός! 

Ωραία φάπα για να φύγει για λίγο το χαμόγελο της αλαζονείας από τα χείλη των ξιπασμένων παικτών και του ξιπασμένου προέδρου. :clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι οι φίλοι της Μάντσεστερ παρακολουθούσαν τον αγώνα. Δεν αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να θέλανε οι Ολυμπιακοί να αποκοιμίσουν τους Άγγλους αντίπαλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Η διαφορά είναι Άζι (και το καταλαβαίνεις) ότι το ανάποδο αποτέλεσμα θα το θεωρούσαν όλοι φυσιολογικό...

Τεσπα, όποιος είδε το ματς είδε ότι δίκαια νίκησε ο Παναθηναϊκός. Χρησιμοποίησε όλα τα τρικ που χρησιμοποίησαν οι ομαδούλες που πέρασαν φέτος από το Καραϊσκάκη (βλ. λεωφορείο μπροστά στο τέρμα) και αξιοποίησε τα ατού του: ξεκούραστους παίκτες (πού να κουραστούν, άλλωστε) και κάποιες αντεπιθέσεις με μακρινές μπαλιές που του έκατσαν. Χάρη και στους αδειασμένους ψυχικά αντιπάλους (που πέρασαν και το σοκ του σοβαρού τραυματισμού του συμπαίκτη τους) τα κατάφεραν. Λίγη τύχη δεν έβλαψε, φυσικά (με 2-1 αν μπει το πέναλτι είναι άλλη η ιστορία) αλλά ναι, είπαμε. Και η Ελλάδα πήρε το Πανευρωπαϊκό μια φορά.

Και τουλάχιστον, τώρα πια το πρωτάθλημα θα είναι αξιόπιστο. Μαζί και οι 24 βαθμοί διαφορά...

Α, ναι. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με το αληταριό στις εξέδρες. Κάτι σοβαρό, όμως.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 3, 2014)

Ό,τι πεις, Δρα. Δεν θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο... Άλλωστε ο πελάτης (στο μπάσκετ κυρίως) έχει πάντα δίκιο! ;) 


Νομίζω πως πρέπει να τονίσω σε αυτό το φόρουμ ότι κάνω πλάκα και καζούρα. Ας μην παρέμβει η αστυνομία... Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2014)

Προσοχή: Στην ταινία *δεν πρωταγωνιστεί* ο Άζι!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 3, 2014)

Κι ο Τσόρρι κάνει το 1-2 για το όσκαρ της μεγάλης ανατροπής! :) ;) 




Ευτυχώς, όμως, που θέσατε τους κατά Ρομπέρτο κανόνες της μεγάλης ομάδας. :)


----------



## rogne (Mar 3, 2014)

"Το φωνάζουμε από την αρχή: πέναλτι!" :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Ευτυχώς, όμως, που θέσατε τους κατά Ρομπέρτο κανόνες της μεγάλης ομάδας. :)


*Πηγή*, Ρογέριε, πηγή! ;)







Σύμφωνα με τον Ισπανό πορτιέρo, η καλύτερη ομάδα πανηγυρίζει μόνο όταν κατακτά τρόπαια και όταν έχει αστέρια στη φανέλα.

Αναλυτικά όσα αναφέρει:

"1. Η καλύτερη ομάδα είναι οικογένεια, είναι γκρουπ και είναι αδύνατο να τη σπάσεις.

2. Η καλύτερη ομάδα δεν χαμογελά ποτέ, διότι το να νικάει είναι μία φυσιολογική κατάσταση, και υποφέρει όταν χάνει.

3. Η καλύτερη ομάδα δεν πανηγυρίζει ποτέ μία νίκη. Πανηγυρίζει μόνο με τα τρόπαια στα χέρια.

4. Η καλύτερη ομάδα χάνει, αλλά δείχνει γρήγορα γιατί είναι η καλύτερη.

Και το πιο σημαντικό...

5. Η καλύτερη ομάδα δεν ονειρεύεται με τα αστέρια. Η καλύτερη ομάδα φοράει τα αστέρια στη φανέλα της."


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμφωνα με τον Ισπανό πορτιέρo, η καλύτερη ομάδα πανηγυρίζει μόνο όταν κατακτά τρόπαια και όταν έχει αστέρια στη φανέλα.



Πορτέρο, εννοείς. ;)


Spoiler



Πορτιέρο, όπως Βαζέχα;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 4, 2014)

Έχει εξελληνιστεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια η λέξη, Μπέρνι. Δεν την είχες ξανακούσει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Πορτιέρο όπως πορτιέρο


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2014)

Ασφαλώς την είχα ξανακούσει (πώς θα μπορούσα να της ξεφύγω; :devil: ) Απλώς έλεγα μήπως εδώ μέσα αποκαθιστούσαμε τη χαμένη τιμή της σωστής. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ο _πορτιέρο_, ως άκλ. και με σωστή ετυμολόγηση, έχει μπει και στο ΛΝΕΓ. Με τον _πορτιέρη_ παραδίπλα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το χαλάσουμε. (Εγώ, ας πούμε, τον _πορτέρο_ δεν τον ήξερα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2014)

Το αστείο είναι ότι η αρχική πηγή, από όπου λινκάρισα, χρησιμοποίησε το «_ο πορτιέρε_» --όπως λέμε «ο καβαλιέρε»...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2014)

Μου θυμίζει το σταζ που μερικοί επέμεναν ότι εξελληνίστηκε σε στέιτζ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μου θυμίζει το σταζ που μερικοί επέμεναν ότι εξελληνίστηκε σε στέιτζ.


Ένας απ' τους μερικούς αυτούς πιστεύει πως, παρά τις πολλές και φιλότιμες προσπάθειες διόρθωσης, το «στέιτζ» είναι πια δημοφιλέστερος εξελληνισμένος τύπος (π.χ. γράφτηκε πρόσφατα το «χακί στέιτζ» κι όχι «χακί σταζ» — όπου εμφανίζεται κάτι το αξιοσημείωτο, το αγγλικής προέλευσης όνομα για το χρώμα να είναι γαλλοστρεφώς προσαρμοσμένο, ενώ το γαλλικής προέλευσης όνομα για την επαγγελματική διαδικασία να είναι αγγλοστρεφώς προσαρμοσμένο). Πρόκειται τελικά κττμά γι' άλλη μια περίπτωση _ντους _vs. _ντουζ_, όπου καμιά φορά αυτός που λέει το "σωστότερο" (ουσιαστικά, απλώς το κοντινότερο προς την αρχική μορφή ή το έτυμον) μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κι ότι κάνει επίδειξη των γνώσεών του "στα ξένα". :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2014)

Η ένστασή μου, όπως ξέρεις, δεν είναι στο αν προφέρεται σωστά ή λάθος ή αν είμαστε γαλλοστρεφείς ή αγγλοστρεφείς, αλλά ότι στα αγγλικά η λέξη stage δεν έχει την έννοια του σταζ. Δηλαδή, καμία ομοιότητα με το ντους και ντουζ, που είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα με διαφορετική προφορά. Αλλά το έχουμε συζητήσει διεξοδικά αυτό.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 5, 2014)

Για το ντέρμπι δεν έχω κάτι ποδοσφαιρικό να πω, μιας και ανήκω στο εκνευριστικό εκείνο είδος οπαδών που χαίρονται με τις νίκες και κάνουν καζούρα στους αντιπάλους αλλά προσπερνούν αδιάφορα τις ήττες χωρίς να τους πειράζει η αντίπαλη καζούρα (οι φίλοι μου εκνευρίζονται πολύ όταν παίζω επιτραπέζια λόγω της στάσης μου αυτής). [Εντάξει, αν το παρακάνετε, θα απαντήσω. ]

Θα ήθελα όμως να επισημάνω κάτι γλωσσικό. Επειδή έτυχε να είναι σε κοντινές ημερομηνίες το ευρωπαϊκό και το ντόπιο σημαντικό παιχνίδι, κατέστη προφανής και η χαώδης διαφορά στα συνθήματα. Με τη Γιουνάιτεντ τα συνθήματα ήταν, σε γενικές γραμμές, ευπρεπή και με έμφαση στην ίδια την ομάδα: Ολυμπιακός, είσαι στο μυαλό κλπ. Στο ντόπιο ντέρμπι, ο γνωστός οχετός για τις σεξουαλικές συνήθειες μανάδων, θειάδων, γιαγιάδων του άλλου και τα εξίσου γνωστά ελεεινά συμπαρομαρτούντα. Άνθρωποι που πηγαίνουν στο γήπεδο (και δεν μιλάω για παιδιά του κατηχητικού, κάθε άλλο), μου μεταφέρουν την απελπισία τους με την κατάσταση αυτή. Το όνομα της ομάδας που υποστηρίζουν υποτίθεται οι οπαδοί δεν ακούγεται καλά καλά. Μόνο βρισίδι. 

Δεν πηγαίνω στο γήπεδο οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω την ανθρωπογεωγραφία τους, απ' όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως μιλάμε για τους ίδιους λίγο πολύ ανθρώπους την Τρίτη και την Κυριακή. Τι δικαιολογεί άραγε αυτήν τη μετάλλαξη; Πόσο κομπλεξικός μπορεί να γίνει κάποιος μέσα σε λίγες μέρες ώστε, από κει που ουρλιάζει υπέρ της ομάδας του, να τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο να βρίσει τον άλλον;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2014)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Τον ίδιο οχετό ακούω στο μπάσκετ που πηγαίνω στα αντίστοιχα ντέρμπι. Και η διαφορά με την Ευρώπη είναι εμφανής. 

Απορώ καμιά φορά μ' εμάς τους Έλληνες και το πόσο γ...ίκουλες είμαστε όλοι; Ή μάλλον πόσο κομπλεξικοί...


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2014)

Στην αρχή του αγώνα με την Μάντσεστερ παρακολούθησα τι έγραφαν διάφοροι επισκέπτες στο λάιβ του in.gr. Εκεί, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, ίσως στον μεγαλύτερο, τα σχόλια αφορούσαν την αντιπαλότητα στο εσωτερικό, και ιδίως την αντιπαλότητα με τον αιώνιο εχθρό. Δεν ήταν σε επίπεδο κερκίδας, αλλά καταλάβαινες τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχε ο φόβος του moderation. Όσο οι εντάσεις που κουβαλά ο καθένας εκτονώνονται στις κερκίδες και όχι σε νεαντερτάλιες πολιτικές κόντρες, πάλι καλά να λέμε (ναι, δεν θέλουμε στον πολιτικό στίβο και τους αγανακτισμένους των γηπέδων). Το βέβαιο είναι ότι έχουμε πολλή ένταση συγκεντρωμένη, σεξουαλική και κοινωνική, που τη βλέπουμε να βγαίνει στα γήπεδα, στα δίκτυα και πίσω από το τιμόνι. Χωρίς πρόοδο και παιδεία ας μην περιμένουμε βελτίωση. Και η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι τα έχουμε αναβάλει και τα δύο.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στην αρχή του αγώνα με την Μάντσεστερ παρακολούθησα τι έγραφαν διάφοροι επισκέπτες στο λάιβ του in.gr. Εκεί, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, ίσως στον μεγαλύτερο, τα σχόλια αφορούσαν την αντιπαλότητα στο εσωτερικό, και ιδίως την αντιπαλότητα με τον αιώνιο εχθρό.



Είναι λίγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα στο πληκτρολόγιο. Εκεί, με την ασφάλεια της μοναξιάς, πολλοί βγάζουν τ' απωθημένα τους. Εγώ μιλάω για τη δυναμική μιας ζωντανής συλλογικότητας, όπως είναι το γήπεδο. Έχω πάει μια μόνο φορά σε γήπεδο στην ενήλικη ζωή μου (με έσυραν): υπάρχει μια συγκεκριμένη δυναμική. Τι στρέφει τριάντα χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που φωνάζουν εν χορώ από την υποστήριξη της ομάδας τους, μια κατανοητή εμπειρία, αταβιστικά παλιμπαιδίζουσα αλλά δυνατή όταν είσαι μέσα της, σε ένα ακατάσχετο συμπλεγματικό υβρεολόγιο; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2014)

Και υβρεολόγιο που κάποιες φορές είναι κανιβαλιστικό (σας διάβαζα τώρα και θυμόμουν τα συνθήματα για τη γυναίκα του Ιωαννίδη)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2014)

Και μια και μιλούσαμε για υβρεολόγιο, δείτε το αντίστοιχο του 60χρονου που πανηγυρίζει. Μάλιστα ετούτο έχει και πολιτικό σχόλιο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2014)

Το κοινωνικά ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στο βιντεάκι του καταπιεσμένου βάζελου ακούει τα μύρια όσα ο Ολυμπιακός, ενώ στου απογοητευμένου γάβρου τα ακούει ...ο Ολυμπιακός (και ο πρόεδρός του).


----------



## Themis (Mar 5, 2014)

Σωστά και λογικά τα λέει ο απογοητευμένος γάβρος. Σου λέει, αν δεν πρόκειται να μας σώσουν ούτε τα χρυσάβγουλα ούτε το Κουκουέ ούτε ο Ολυμπιακός, τότε την κάτσαμε τη βάρκα και το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να κάνουμε τσιγάρο.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2014)

Ναι, δρα, έχει εξήγηση. Ο αλαζόνας οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει ούτε αξία ούτε φταίξιμο σε αυτόν που θεωρεί κατώτερο κι έτσι πιστεύει πως όταν χάνει αυτό οφείλεται στον πρόεδρο που δεν έφτιαξε την ομάδα σωστά, ώστε να κερδίζει μόνο τον ΠΑΟ. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η Μάντσεστερ ή η Ευρώπη, αρκεί να ικανοποιεί την ψύχωσή του με τον ΠΑΟ και το πρωτάθλημα... 

Ενώ ο αντίστοιχος, ως καταπιεσμένος τόσα χρόνια, θεωρεί ότι η νίκη του ήταν σφαλιάρα στην εξουσία, στην ΕΠΟ, στη διαιτησία και εν τέλει στον ίδιο τον δυνάστη... 

Έλεγα προχθές σε έναν φίλο για τη φαιδρότητα της ψύχωσης αυτής του Ολυμπιακού, η οποία αποδεικνύεται με την επίσκεψη του Μαρινάκη στον Μίτσελ και το φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη και τη διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν κινδυνεύει η καρέκλα του με αυτή την ήττα από τον "εχθρό". Τον ίδιο Μίτσελ που έχει φέρει την ομάδα 20 βαθμούς μπροστά από τον δεύτερο, που παίζει καλή μπάλα, που είναι με το ένα πόδι στην άλλη φάση του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ κερδίζοντας τη Μάντσεστερ... Τον ίδιο Μίτσελ που έχει φάει τα γήπεδα με το κουτάλι σε υψηλό επίπεδο με τη Ρεάλ και που ενδεχομένως να θεωρεί ο "ασεβής" ότι επρόκειτο για μια απλή ήττα και όχι για μια ισοπεδωτική καταστροφή, όπως θεώρησε ο Μαρινάκης και η μεγαλύτερη μερίδα οπαδών. Και αν απολυθεί επειδή κάποτε θα χάσει ξανά από τον ΠΑΟ, δεν θα ξέρει ο ίδιος τι του συνέβη... σαν τον Κάτανετς που μίλησε γι' αυτή την ψύχωση με το 31ο, 32ο, 33ο και 69ο και έφυγε νύχτα μεσούσης της περιόδου.

Με 20 βαθμούς διαφορά και σαφή ανωτερότητα ΚΑΙ στο γήπεδο και βρίσκεται σε παραλήρημα ο Ολυμπιακός και μιλάει για θέατρο επειδή ένας άνθρωπος που δέχτηκε καφέ στο πρόσωπο έπεσε κάτω! Νομίζω πως περισσότερο από προπονητή, σας χρειάζεται ψυχολόγος... 

Και όσο υπάρχει αυτή η συμπεριφορά, τόσο οι φάπες σαν της Κυριακής, θα αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αξία! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Άσε μας μωρέ κορίτσι μου Ασάμι κι εσύ τώρα ;)

(Είμαι περίεργος τι θα βρει ο Άζι για να με κοντράρει, μάλλον κάποιον ερευνητή πιγκουίνων στον Βόρειο Πόλο.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

Δεν θα 'ταν καλύτερα να το ψάχναμε λιγάκι περισσότερο; Γιατί αυτή η ανάγκη να φανατιζόμαστε για ομάδες (ή για κόμματα); Το καταλαβαίνω να θέλω να κερδίσει η Ελλάδα στον τελικό με την Πορτογαλία, κυρίως γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να παρακολουθείς έναν αγώνα αν δεν έχεις και λίγη αγωνία για το αποτέλεσμα, και όχι γιατί οι Έλληνες έχουν κάτι παραπάνω από τους Πορτογάλους. Αλλά να φανατιστώ για μια ομάδα που ανήκει σε κάποιον κύριο που δεν τον ξέρω και πληρώνει κάποιους να τρέχουν σε μια αλάνα, καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από κάποιους άλλους, ή να φανατιστώ για ομάδες πολιτικών που στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις θα συμφωνήσω μαζί τους στα μισά πράγματα που λένε και στο ένα πέμπτο από αυτά που κάνουν; Μπα, γέρασα...


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 6, 2014)

Θα συμφωνήσω οτι δεν παίξαμε καθόλου καλά στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα.
Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον drsiebenmal φυσικά ότι όταν δεν πάμε καλά τα βάζουμε με τον προπονητή μας, με τον διαιτητή και όχι με την αντίπαλη ομάδα (λογικό το βρίσκω μιας και εκτός απο τους παίκτες καθορίζουν και αυτοί τη εξέλιξη του αγώνα) αλλά όταν ακούω "ψύχωση για την νίκη", "αλαζόνας" και "φαιδρότητα" δεν μπορώ παρά να σκεφτώ αυτό...






και μην σκεφτείτε οτι έχει να κάνει με πολιτική, θα μπορούσε στη θέση της να ήταν κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Άσε, αυτά έχουν παραγραφεί, κανείς σωστός γάβρος δεν ασχολείται πια με τη χούντα που είναι γνωστό ότι προσπάθησε να μας διαλύσει ως κομμουνιστάς...


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 6, 2014)

Μα nickel και η Εθνική ελλάδος πληρώνεται να τρέχει. 
Νομίζω έχει να κάνει με την αγάπη των οπαδών για το παιχνίδι, απλά παθιαζόμαστε!


----------



## seaofdreams (Mar 6, 2014)

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την χούντα, το διευκρινίζω άλλωστε και στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου, αλλά με "ψύχωση για την νίκη", "αλαζονεία" και "φαιδρότητα" που μάλλον την έχουν όλοι όσοι έχουν το μικρόβιο του ανταγωνισμού. Και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν περιορίζεται στα πολύ νόστιμα ψάρια...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα 'ταν καλύτερα να το ψάχναμε λιγάκι περισσότερο; Γιατί αυτή η ανάγκη να φανατιζόμαστε για ομάδες (ή για κόμματα); Το καταλαβαίνω να θέλω να κερδίσει η Ελλάδα στον τελικό με την Πορτογαλία, κυρίως γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να παρακολουθείς έναν αγώνα αν δεν έχεις και λίγη αγωνία για το αποτέλεσμα, και όχι γιατί οι Έλληνες έχουν κάτι παραπάνω από τους Πορτογάλους. Αλλά να φανατιστώ για μια ομάδα που ανήκει σε κάποιον κύριο που δεν τον ξέρω και πληρώνει κάποιους να τρέχουν σε μια αλάνα, καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από κάποιους άλλους, ή να φανατιστώ για ομάδες πολιτικών που στις καλύτερες περιπτώσεις θα συμφωνήσω μαζί τους στα μισά πράγματα που λένε και στο ένα πέμπτο από αυτά που κάνουν; Μπα, γέρασα...



Το να θέλεις να κερδίσει η ομάδα "σου" (θα επανέλθω στο κτητικό), δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αγωνία του θεατή ενός οποιουδήποτε θεάματος για το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν είναι δηλαδή το ίδιο πράγμα με την προσωρινή και υπό πολλούς όρους ταύτιση του θεατή με τον ήρωα μιας μυθοπλασίας και τις περιπέτειές του. Δεν ξέρω πολλούς φιλάθλους που να αγαπούν πραγματικά και να παρακολουθούν συστηματικά ένα άθλημα χωρίς καμία οπαδική προτίμηση, έστω σε πληθυντικό αριθμό (η Λιντς στην Αγγλία, ο ΠΑΟ στην Ελλάδα, ο Φωστήρας στις χαμηλότερες κατηγορίες -πρόκειται για υπαρκτό παράδειγμα). Το μόνο είδος συστηματικών φιλάθλων χωρίς προτιμήσεις που ξέρω ή μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι δημοσιογράφοι, που υποβάλλουν στον εαυτό μια κάποια ψυχρή αντικειμενικότητα εξ επαγγέλματος, και κάποιοι πρώην ποδοσφαιριστές, που έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια τους για να έχουν οπαδικές προτιμήσεις. Οι περισσότεροι συστηματικοί φίλαθλοι έχουν και κάποιες συστηματικές οπαδικές προτιμήσεις. 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στα αθλήματα παίζει ρόλο και η ταύτιση με μια ιδεατή συλλογικότητα, ακόμη κι αν δεν το συνειδητοποιούμε, ακόμη κι αν ψιλοντρεπόμαστε γι' αυτό. Χωρίς αυτήν, η εμπειρία είναι λειψή. Ο Παζολίνι το έθεσε σωστά:


> Το ποδόσφαιρο είναι η τελευταία ιερή αναπαράσταση των καιρών μας. Κατά βάθος, πρόκειται για ιεροτελεστία, παρότι είναι μια απόδραση.*


 Η συλλογικότητα αυτή δεν απαρτίζεται μόνο από τους ηθοποιούς του δράματος. Συμμετέχουν σε αυτήν και οι υπόλοιποι οπαδοί της ομάδας "σου". Δεν είναι εύκολο να είσαι Ολυμπιακός χωρίς άλλους Ολυμπιακούς. Η συλλογικότητα αυτή καθίσταται, για ορισμένους, υπαρκτή: στο γήπεδο μαζί με τους άλλους, στο καφενείο με τους άλλους, στον φίλο που έχει το συνδρομητικό κανάλι και βλέπει τους αγώνες με την παρέα. Κι όπως γίνεται σε κάθε συλλογικότητα, από ένα σημείο και μετά παίζει ρόλο και η ιστορία, πραγματική (από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ήμουν με τον Χ, η μεγάλη νίκη με 2-1 μέσα στο γήπεδο του ισχυρότερου αντιπάλου) ή κατασκευασμένη (η ομάδα της εργατιάς του λιμανιού, η ομάδα της προσφυγιάς της Σαλονίκης, σύλλογος μεγάλος δεν υπάρχει άλλος).

Όπως όμως κάθε συμμετοχή σε μια συλλογικότητα όταν λείπουν είτε ο αναστοχασμός είτε η γερή συγκρότηση του χαρακτήρα, η οπαδική ταυτότητα μπορεί εύκολα να εκπέσει στον φανατισμό: στην απόδοση ομοιόμορφων χαρακτηριστικών στην "αντίπαλη" συλλογικότητα, στην εχθρότητα για τον αντίπαλο, στην πεποίθηση ότι η δική "μας" ομάδα μπορεί να χάσει μόνο λόγω συνωμοσίας των άλλων (συχνά όλων των άλλων), στο υπέρμετρο πάθος για κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είναι παιχνίδι, στη βία, λεκτική η σωματική, στη διέξοδο όλων των συμπλεγμάτων και όλων των απογοητεύσεών μας στην οπαδικότητα και πάει λέγοντας. 

Προφανώς είναι παράλογος και αντιδραστικός ο οπαδικός φανατισμός για ένα παιχνίδι και δη ένα παιχνίδι που παίζεται με όρους μεγάλης μπίζνας. Το παιχνίδι όμως πάντοτε το έπαιρναν σοβαρά οι άνθρωποι (είμαι φαν του Χάουζενχα). Επιπλέον, δεν έχουν απομείνει πολλές τελετουργικές ευκαιρίες για συλλογικότητες στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι λοιπόν πως το στοίχημα (τελείως ανεδαφικό, ξέρω) θα έπρεπε να είναι όχι ακριβώς να μην φανατιζόμαστε όσοι περνάμε καλά βλέποντας μπαλίτσα, αλλά να κατευθύναμε προς υγιέστερες κατευθύνσεις την αναγκαία (για τη συγκεκριμένη απόλαυση) συλλογικότητα, να συνδιαμορφώναμε τη συλλογικότητα με τους δικούς μας όρους, ασχέτως των πρακτικών και επιδιώξεων του εκάστοτε αφεντικού της ΠΑΕ, για να επανέλθω στο αρχικό σου θέμα. 

Μπορεί φυσικά να τα λέω όλα αυτά απλώς ως μια φτηνή δικαιολογία για τον οπαδικό παλιμπαιδισμό μου. 

* Il calcio è l’ultima rappresentazione sacra del nostro tempo. È rito nel fondo, anche se è evasione. Mentre altre rappresentazioni sacre, persino la messa, sono in declino, il calcio è l’unica rimastaci. Il calcio è lo spettacolo che ha sostituito il teatro.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Από σήμερα είμαι φαν (και) του π2...


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από σήμερα είμαι φαν (και) του π2...



ΠΠΑΟ ΠΠΑΟ! 

Πι δύο λέω, Πιδύο λέω, ολέο
Πι δύο λέω, Πιδύο ολέο ολέο!

Να τη τη ναμέρα. :laugh:


----------



## pidyo (Mar 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> ΠΠΑΟ ΠΠΑΟ!



Ο Πολυμπιακός και το Παιγάλεω να κερδίζουν κι οι άλλοι...


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Ο Πολυμπιακός και το Παιγάλεω να κερδίζουν κι οι άλλοι...



Τον ΟΣΦΠΠ εννοείς, ε; Και τον ΠΑΟ Αιγάλεω. :twit:

ΠΠΑΟΚ, ΠΠΑΟΚ!
ΠΠΑΣ Γιάννενα!
ΠΠαναχαϊκή!
ΠΑΟΤ, ΠΑΟΤάρα!
ΠΑΕΚ, ΠΑΕΚ!
ΠΟΦΗ, ΠΟΦΗ!
Πφωστήρας!
Έλα, μωρή Πεθνικάρα!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 

Στο ποστ 395 ο Δρ 7Χ εκφράζει τον συγκαλυμμένο ολυμπιακό φανατισμό του, στο ποστ 397 κάνει σαφή νύξη ότι θα μπορούσα να είμαι εγώ αυτός που πανηγυρίζει στο βίντεο (διευκρινίζοντας προς όσους δεν τους ήταν τόσο ευδιάκριτο ότι δεν είμαι) και στο ποστ 418 εκφράζω τα αντι-ολυμπιακά μου αισθήματα, χρησιμοποιώντας όμως και λόγια που ένας από τους προπονητές του ίδιου του Ολυμπιακού χρησιμοποίησε όταν διαπίστωσε τι γίνεται. Και τα τρία ποστ είναι έκφραση αντίπαλων οπαδικών αισθημάτων μεταξύ δύο μορφωμένων, με κάποια πορεία στη ζωή και ηλικιακά και επαγγελματικά, που *φιλο*-νικούν υποστηρίζοντας δύο "εχθρικές" μεταξύ τους ομάδες. Και οι δύο γνωρίζουν τι υποστηρίζουν. Και οι δύο γνωρίζουν ποιο είναι το μέτρο. Και οι δύο το έχουν ψάξει περισσότερο. Και οι δύο έχουν μάθει να σηκώνουν την πλάκα και την καζούρα. Και οι δύο έχουν τη νοητική ισορροπία να κατανοήσουν ότι παλιμπαιδίζουν τη στιγμή που γράφουν ό,τι γράφουν ή που λένε ό,τι λένε. Και οι δύο θα συνευρευθούν και θα συμφάγουν σε μελλοντικό τραπέζι, γνωρίζοντας πως τους ενώνουν περισσότερα απ' όσα τους χωρίζουν (αν τους χωρίζει κάτι). Και οι δύο θα συνεχίσουν τη δουλειά τους, τη ζωή τους, τα χόμπι τους, ξέροντας ότι μια νίκη ή μια ήττα της ομάδας που επέλεξαν δεν τους δίνει τίποτε άλλο παρά μια πρόσκαιρη και επιφανειακή χαρά, η οποία δεν βρίσκεται καν στην πεντάδα των χαρών της ζωής. Και οι δύο θεωρούν πως καλά τα λέει ο πιδύο. Και οι δύο, τέλος, θεωρώ πως πιστεύουν ότι η παρέμβαση και νουθεσία "στα μικρά και άμυαλα παιδάκια του φόρουμ" του ποστ #420 είναι τουλάχιστον αχρείαστη, περιττή και ανούσια. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Αφού δεν υπάρχει μπασκετόνημα, ρωτάω εδώ: Γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω σε γιουτιουμπάκι το τελευταίο λεπτό τού ΟΣΦΠ-ΠΑΟ 72-74 (1994-95, κανονική περίοδος, ΣΕΦ); Όντως δεν υπάρχει ή δεν ψάχνω εγώ σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Nutmeg
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/podia_16177
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutmeg_(football)
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2005/sep/07/theknowledge.sport
> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/43124/etymology-of-nutmeg


Κι ένα μπασκετικό nutmeg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2014)

*IMF: On the Ball*

_European soccer’s success can be credited, in part, to the liberalization of the players’ market. But what will the future bring?_

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο από το ΔΝΤ, που εικονογραφείται από το επόμενο διάγραμμα:




Με άλλα λόγια: αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο δεν τρως ψάρι.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2014)

Δεν έχουμε μπασκετόνημα, όπως είπε και ο Ζαζ, οπότε το βάζω εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Και οι δύο, τέλος, θεωρώ πως πιστεύουν ότι η παρέμβαση και νουθεσία "στα μικρά και άμυαλα παιδάκια του φόρουμ" του ποστ #420 είναι τουλάχιστον αχρείαστη, περιττή και ανούσια.



Αφού τόσο καλά μπορείτε να καμώνεστε ότι φανατίζεστε και παθιάζεστε για την ομάδα σας (ενώ στην πραγματικότητα καρφάκι δεν σας καίγεται), γιατί να μην μπορώ κι εγώ να καμωθώ ότι ενοχλούμαι από τον φανατισμό, ιδίως αν ο φανατισμός που με ενοχλεί δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα μέλη του φόρουμ; Πώς μπόρεσες να φανταστείς ότι θα βρισκόμουν στον ίδιο χώρο με τους φανατικούς που περιγράφω και απεχθάνομαι; Πρόσεξε μη νομίσει κανείς ότι έχεις τη μύγα και μυγιάζεσαι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2014)

Αγγλική έρευνα: *Η ζωή μετά το ποδόσφαιρο: Χρεοκοπεί το 40% των παικτών!* (_Τα Νέα_)


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Η περιγραφή του αραβόφωνου σπόρτκαστερ είναι το πιο απολαυστικό κομμάτι εδώ.






*Motaz Salhani of Al-Wehdat put his side 1-0 up versus Al-Ramtha in the Jordanian league today and might well have scored the goal of the season.*


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Το γλωσσικό που έμαθα σήμερα (από το συναρπαστικό παιχνίδι Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτιντ – Ολυμπιακός) ήταν η «απέκρουση». Έτσι την έλεγε συνέχεια ο ποδοσφαιριστής που συμμετείχε στο σχολιασμό και βλέπω ότι είναι διαδεδομένη και στα γραπτά του διαδικτύου.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2014)

Μη μου πεις ότι δεν είχες ξανακούσει την απέκρουση! Εγώ παραξενεύτηκα γιατί νόμιζα πως είχε εκλείψει, είναι παλιά όσο και το μπενάλτι (το οποίο βεβαίως ακούγεται ακόμα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Στα ποδοσφαιρικά έχω μνήμη χρυσόψαρου... Σίγουρα δεν το είχα ακούσει σε συνθήκες «επίσημες», με απανωτές επαναλήψεις. Έγιναν και πολλές απεκρούσεις απόψε.


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2014)

Πολύ σε απ*η*σχολεί το ζήτημα. (Ναι, το έχω ακούσει συστηματικά από άνθρωπο μορφωμένο, με σπουδές θετικών επιστημών, που όμως μετά τις σπουδές εγκατέλειψε την Αθήνα και γύρισε στο χωριό του.)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 21, 2014)

Όσοι είχαμε την τύχη να βρεθούμε χθες στο ΟΑΚΑ, το απολαύσαμε, όπως και όλες τις στιγμές που μας πρόσφερε η βράβευση, η αγάπη του κόσμου σε αυτό τον τεράστιο προπονητή και άνθρωπο και τα δικά του λόγια. Απολαύστε το κι εσείς: 






Μήπως να αλλάζαμε τον τίτλο του νήματος σε Ποδόσφαιρο και Μπάσκετ;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 25, 2014)

Το τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ της Βραζιλίας... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.fatosociais.com.br/2014/02/se-voce-ler-isso-e-nao-sentir-vergonha.html?m=1


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2014)

Προχθές έπαιζαν Εργοτέλης - Ολυμπιακός. Το τελικό σκορ ήταν 1-4. Τα γκολ έβαλαν οι Βαλντές (τρία) και Κάμπελ για τον Ολυμπιακό και ο Ιμπραΐμ για τον Εργοτέλη. Οι Βαλντές και Κάμπελ είναι δανεικοί _στον _Ολυμπιακό, ο Ιμπραΐμ είναι δανεικός _από τον _Ολυμπιακό. Άρα ο μόνος σκόρερ _που ανήκει_ στον Ολυμπιακό ήταν ο παίκτης _του_ Εργοτέλη. 

Φιλοσοφική άσκηση το ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2014)

Χτες πέθανε ο εφοπλιστής Σταύρος Νταϊφάς, πρώτος πρόεδρος του Ολυμπιακού επί επαγγελματικού ποδοσφαίρου. Ο αστικός μύθος, για όσους δεν τον ξέρουν, λέει ο Νταϊφάς και ο φίλος του Γιάννης Βαρδινογιάννης μοίρασαν τους μεγάλους του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου μεταξύ τους. Ο Νταϊφάς έπεισε τον απρόθυμο αρχικά Βαρδινογιάννη να ασχοληθούν με το νεοσύστατο επαγγελματικό ποδόσφαιρο και να αποκτήσουν τον Ολυμπιακό και τον Παναθηναϊκό, αποφάσισαν δε να επιλέξουν ομάδα στο τάβλι. Ο νικητής της παρτίδας θα έπαιρνε τον Ολυμπιακό, ο ηττημένος τον Παναθηναϊκό (τον οποίο ήταν να αποκτήσουν οι Γιαννακόπουλοι). Ο Νταϊφάς ήταν δεινός ταβλαδόρος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Αυτός ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν επινειακός παρά σαν αστικός μύθος. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτός ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν επινειακός παρά σαν αστικός μύθος. :)



Όχι υποχρεωτικά, γιατί κατά τον μύθο ούτε ο Νταϊφάς ήταν πολύ φανατικός Ολυμπιακός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Το μυθικό στοιχείο βρίσκεται στην κατακλείδα, στο ότι ο κερδισμένος διάλεξε τον Ολυμπιακό. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ε, ναι, πώς αλλιώς;  

[Στα σοβαρά, ο Ολυμπιακός ήταν λογική επιλογή για εφοπλιστές και την εποχή εκείνη βρισκόταν σε σχετική παρακμή.]


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2014)

Το επίσημο τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ 2014 δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα (η Σακίρα παίζει ως αναπληρώτρια, λέει η Βίκι): We Are One, Pitbull, Jennifer Lopez and Claudia Leitte, γυρίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

Από συνέντευξη του Μίτσελ που διάβασα στο in.gr:

Ε: Παράλληλα η Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ δεν κατέρρευσε, όπως περίμεναν πολλοί στον αγώνα με την Μπάγερν. Αισθανθήκατε πως στις συναντήσεις του Ολυμπιακού με τους πρωταθλητές Αγγλίας χάθηκε η αίσθηση του μέτρου, στα σχόλια που έγιναν στην Ελλάδα αναφορικά με τη δυναμική της ομάδας του Μόγιες;

Α: «Πιστεύω πως το παιχνίδι ανάμεσά τους έμοιαζε λίγο με το δικό μας παιχνίδι, με την έννοια ότι η Μπάγερν στάθηκε πάρα πολύ καλά στον αγωνιστικό χώρο, είχε την κατοχή της μπάλας, είχε πολύ καλή κυκλοφορία της μπάλας και επίσης είχε τις ευκαιρίες της. Ξεχνάμε όμως μία μικρή λεπτομέρεια, πως υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές ανάμεσα στη Μπάγερν και σε εμάς. Ίσως είναι ο προϋπολογισμός των ομάδων, ίσως είναι το γεγονός ότι η Μπάγερν έχει τις βλέψεις να φτάσει στον τελικό. Η Μάντσεστερ όμως παρ' όλα αυτά είναι ένας αξιοπρεπής αντίπαλος και δυσκόλεψε τη Μπάγερν, όπως έκανε και με εμάς».
http://sports.in.gr/football/superleague/article/?aid=1231309072

Η διατύπωση «Η Μάντσεστερ όμως παρ' όλα αυτά είναι ένας αξιοπρεπής αντίπαλος και δυσκόλεψε τη Μπάγερν, όπως έκανε και με εμάς» με ξετρέλανε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2014)

Έκανα μια προσθήκη στον τίτλο γιατί δεν άντεχα πια να μιλάμε για μπάσκετ στο ίδιο νήμα. Και πώς αλλιώς θα ανέβαζα ένα βιντεάκι με το χτεσινό buzzer beater; (Μη με παρεξηγήσετε: Μπορεί να το χαιρόμουν το ίδιο αν το έκανε η άλλη ομάδα. Αλλά δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2014)

Και η μετάδοση της ίδιας φάσης από αλλοδαπούς (και, άρα, κατά τεκμήριο, non-partial-observers):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2014)

Και επειδή τώρα το είδα αυτό, αξίζει έστω και εκ των υστέρων για να συμπληρώσουμε την πραγματική αξία και την εικόνα του ελληνικού μπάσκετ και των δύο αντιπάλων (από εδώ):




> Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της διοργανώτριας αρχής, το μεγαλύτερο ντέρμπι της Ευρώπης θα μεταδοθεί τηλεοπτικά σε περισσότερες από... 100 χώρες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

*Απόδειξις Περί Υπάρξεως Θεού*

"Το ποδόσφαιρο έχει γεμίσει από φιλοσόφους, από ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν πολλά περισσότερα από εμένα. Καταπληκτικό", είπε ειρωνικά στις 29 Απριλίου ο προπονητής Χοσέ Μουρίνιο, δικαιολογώντας την κυνική και οπορτουνιστική προσέγγισή του στα πράγματα, που του έχει αποφέρει τίτλους, δόξα και χρήματα. Πολλά χρήματα: πρώτα δεν τρώμε γκολ, μετά καταστρέφουμε το παιχνίδι του αντιπάλου, και στο τέλος βάζουμε εμείς. Μετά, τον κοροϊδεύουμε.

Την παραμονή της Πρωτομαγιάς, ο καθηγητής φιλοσοφίας Δρ. Ντιέγκο Σιμεόνε του έδειξε ότι υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος: Τσέλσι-Ατλέτικο: 1-3, και σύμπασα η ποδοσφαιρική πλάσις (με εξαίρεση μια γειτονιά του Λονδίνου) αγαλλίασε.

Γιάννης Βαρβάκης | (από *εδώ*)


Και με την ευκαιρία, ο Σιμεόνε δεν ευχαρίστησε τις μανάδες των παικτών του επειδή τους γέννησαν με μεγάλα άντερα, ούτε επειδή τους γέννησαν με μεγάλα αβγά όπως καλλωπίστηκε ο λόγος του στον ελληνικό τύπο... :devil:


----------



## azimuthios (May 2, 2014)

Ιβηρική υπόθεση τα Κύπελλα Ευρώπης φέτος. Τρεις ισπανικές και μία πορτογαλική συναγωνίζονται για δύο τίτλους. Θα προστεθούν στους πάμπολλους τίτλους (Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ, Γιουρόπα Λιγκ, Γιούρο, Μουντιάλ). Απόδειξη πως εδώ και πολλά χρόνια κάτι γίνεται σωστά εκεί στην άλλη άκρη της Μεσογείου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

Μια δεύτερη απόδειξη ότι υπάρχει Θεός είναι η πρόκριση της Μπενφίκα. Καρμπόν (από την ανάποδη) ο αποκλεισμός της από τον Ολυμπιακό...


----------



## kikikoko (May 6, 2014)

Έχετε δει τα συνθήματα που θα παίξουν φέτος; Μερικά τα βρίσκω καλά και μερικά όχι και τόσο πρωτότυπα! Ρίξτε μια ματιά http://pestosynthima.gr/ Αυτό που έχει περάσει μπροστά είναι το: Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα Ελλάδα σ αγαπώ παντού σ ακολουθώ... Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα στη χώρα του Πελέ όλα τα βλέπω μπλε... Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα κούπα να πάρουμε να τους τρελάνουμε...


----------



## azimuthios (May 7, 2014)

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/gunaika-proponitis-se-epagkelmatiki-omada/764665

Νομίζω πως αξίζει ως είδηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2014)

Και γλωσσικά αξίζει, για εκείνο το «γυναίκα προπονητής», σαν να μην υπάρχει η προπονήτρια (που δεν είναι καν η πρώτη σε αντρική ομάδα, όπως δείχνει ο γκούγκλης)...


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2014)

Λαίλαψ - Karşıyaka Spor Kulübü. Ο αγώνας που είχε διακοπεί στο τρίτο λεπτό λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών, συνεχίζεται μετά από μια μικρή διακοπή.


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2014)

Λεπτομέρεια: όχι πια Λαίλαψ, αλλά ... στη δημοτική τι; Η λαίλαπα, της λαίλαπας; Όχι! Ο λαίλαπας, του λαίλαπα!

Η αφίσα του αγώνα:


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2014)

Earion said:


> Η λαίλαπα, της λαίλαπας; Όχι! Ο λαίλαπας, του λαίλαπα!


Έτσι και στον επίσημο ιστότοπο της ομάδας.

ΥΓ. Ξέχασα να σημειώσω πως Καρσίγιακα είναι βέβαια το Κορδελιό (του Ριχάρδου του Λεοντόκαρδου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Έτσι και στον επίσημο ιστότοπο της ομάδας.



Από όπου και ένα καταπληκτικό γλωσσικό τάιπο (ελπίζω) στην είδηση (όχι, δεν εννοώ στο πανό που έγραψαν στο κάτω κάτω οι Τούρκοι). Βρείτε το :):


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2014)

...
Ποιο απ' όλα; Τη «νεροπομπή» :laugh:, το «μεγάλο διεθνής παιχνίδι» ή τη γκουγκλομεταφραστική σύνταξη της πρώτης πρότασης;

Τη «νεροπομπή» ψηφίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2014)

Εννοούσα τη νεροπομπή, φυσικά... :)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2014)

Και παραμέσα:

Δυστυχώς λόγω κακοκαιρίας, ο αγώνας ο ίδιος αποβλήθηκε στα πρώτα 3 λεπτά της αναμέτρησης.
http://www.fclailapas.com/ιστορια-και-φιλοσοφια/


----------



## pidyo (May 10, 2014)

Όπως παρατηρεί ο Στάζυμπος παραπλεύρως, το Λαίλαψ είναι αρσενικό ήδη στο απόκομμα του 1930 («του Λαίλαπος»). Ενδιαφέρον. Μένει να βρεθεί και η νεροπομπή σε παλαιά χιώτικα έγγραφα ώστε να αποκατασταθούν οι Χιώτες. 

ΥΓ. Κρήτη, Θεσσαλία, Μακεδονία, μόνο Χίο δεν βρήκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Λαίλαψ - Karşıyaka Spor Kulübü. Ο αγώνας που είχε διακοπεί στο τρίτο λεπτό λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών, συνεχίζεται μετά από μια μικρή διακοπή.



Ο αγώνας έληξε, σε φιλικό κλίμα, 5-5. Ρεπορτάζ


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2014)

Και για όσους παρακολουθούν αληθινό ποδόσφαιρο (δηλαδή Πρέμιερ Λιγκ) η Μάντσεστερ Σίτι στέφθηκε χθες πρωταθλήτρια έπειτα από ψιλο-αυτοκτονία της Λίβερπουλ... Η ομάδα του Ρότζερς (Λίβερπουλ) έκανε την υπέρβαση και από 8η που την υπολόγιζαν βγήκε σχεδόν πρωταθλήτρια. 

Κρίμα μόνο για τον Τζέραρντ που διαφαίνεται πως δεν θα πάρει πρωτάθλημα ποτέ!


----------



## kikikoko (May 13, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φορουμοφίλους μου!!! Όλα δείχνουν οτι το σύνθημα της Εθνικής μας ομάδας θα είναι το "Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα Ελλάδα σ αγαπώ παντού σ ακολουθώ... Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα στη χώρα του Πελέ όλα τα βλέπω μπλε... Στη Βραζιλία ήρθα κούπα να πάρουμε να τους τρελάνουμε..." λίγες ώρες έμειναν και από οτι είδα δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Το παιδί που το ανέβασε έχει πάρει 800 ψήφους! Εμένα μ' αρέσει πάντως! Καλή επιτυχία Εθνική


----------



## azimuthios (May 15, 2014)

http://en.stickeralbum.fifa.com/game/flash?start_view=swf#_=_

Για όσους έχουν μικρά παιδιά ή θέλουν να νιώσουν πάλι παιδιά. Το άλμπουμ του Παγκοσμίου Κυπέλλου ηλεκτρονικά. Κολλάτε με την ψυχή σας! :)


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2014)

Καλό, ε;


----------



## bernardina (May 25, 2014)




----------



## azimuthios (May 27, 2014)

http://users.sch.gr/fpanos/Vid140523-05.htm

Η Ντόρτμουντ έβγαλε το παραπάνω βίντεο και χθες το βράδυ 30 νεοναζί επιτέθηκαν στο δημαρχείο της πόλης. Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2014)

BVB said:


> Borussia verbindet. Gemeinsam gegen Rassismus.
> 
> Borussia verbindet Generationen, Männer und Frauen, alle Nationen, auf und neben dem Platz.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3-VCkdsvQk


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το επίσημο τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ 2014 δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα


...κυκλοφόρησε :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Να σου πω, μουσικά και οπτικά τουλάχιστον, απ' αυτόν τον γκουσγκουνοκέφαλο χλιδοχλεχλέμπουρα (έστω και μαζί με την ΤζεϊΛό), θα προτιμούσα τη Shak-attack με τα φτερά της, τα παραδοσιακά της, τους μπαλαδόρους της, το dirt και το ντέρτι της, με τα όλα της:

La la la - Shakira ft. Carlinhos Brown






Άσε που τι ξέψυχο ρεφρέν είν' αυτό; «Όο λέλε όο έο ολέο», σου λέει. Ενώ το «Λα λα λα λάλα λα λα λα» λαλάει. «Όπα!», lego.
And nobody messes with Messi. "I dare you."

Και είμαι σίγουρος πως τουλάχιστον ο Δόκτορας θα συμφωνήσει. :)

www.wfp.org/stories/shakira-la-la-la-celebrating-football-supporting-school-meals


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2014)

Είναι να μη σου βγει η φήμη ως εραστή των τεχνών...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Πάντως, με τέτοια θέα (θεά είναι μόνο μία), καλύτερα να σου βγει τ' όνομα παρά το μάτι. :)

Εδώ μέχρι κι εμένα προσηλύτισες, τι να λέμε τώρα...


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 1, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το επίσημο τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ 2014 δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα





Palavra said:


> ...κυκλοφόρησε :)



Μήπως όμως, στην πραγματικότητα, το τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ 2014 είναι αυτό εδώ;
(έχει κάποια λαθάκια στους υπότιτλους αλλά νομίζω ότι το νόημα βγαίνει μια χαρά)






Desculpe, Neymar - Edu Krieger


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Μήπως όμως, στην πραγματικότητα, το τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ 2014 είναι αυτό εδώ;
> ...


Αυτό είναι, ασφαλώς. Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν μπήκαμε στην ουσία του πράγματος, μόνο χαριεντιζόμαστε με τα επιφανειακά, τα στολίδια, όχι με τη σαπίλα παραμέσα, για να μη μαυρίσουμε εντελώς κυριακάτικα. Το σοβαρό θέμα που θίγεις, θα προτιμούσα να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα, στο Discussing anything under the sun ή στο Political animals (μαζί με τα παραπάνω για τους ναζί), γιατί με το All play δεν μου πολυταιριάζει. Ό,τι κρίνει καλύτερο η ομήγυρη, όμως.

Καλό μήνα, domino.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> Αυτό είναι, ασφαλώς. Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν μπήκαμε στην ουσία του πράγματος, μόνο χαριεντιζόμαστε με τα επιφανειακά, τα στολίδια, όχι με τη σαπίλα παραμέσα, για να μη μαυρίσουμε εντελώς κυριακάτικα. Το σοβαρό θέμα που θίγεις, θα προτιμούσα να το συζητήσουμε σε άλλο νήμα, στο Discussing anything under the sun ή στο Political animals, γιατί με το All play δεν μου πολυταιριάζει. Ό,τι κρίνει καλύτερο η ομήγυρη, όμως.
> 
> Καλό μήνα, domino.



Ακριβώς επειδή ισχύει το _all work and no play etc._, συμφωνώ απολύτως και, αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, καλύτερα να πάει στα _πολιτικά ζώα_. Και, συγγνώμη, επίσης: δεν ήθελα να σας χαλάσω τη διάθεση, απλώς κάνω μικρά εγκλήματα, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, καθώς εγκλιματίζομαι στο site. Ελπίζω να θεωρούνται μεταξύ φίλων.

edit: και, βεβαίως, καλό μήνα να 'χουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
No worries, mate.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> La la la - Shakira ft. Carlinhos Brown


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10630-Ασήμωσέ-με-Μάτα!&p=219759&viewfull=1#post219759


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10630-Ασήμωσέ-με-Μάτα!&p=219759&viewfull=1#post219759


Sorry, but you 've been outZazzed 


azimuthios said:


> Το τραγούδι του Μουντιάλ της Βραζιλίας... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 2, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Συμφωνώ ότι παραμέσα υπάρχει θλίψη και σαπίλα, αλλά επειδή το περιμένω το Μουντιάλ ως γνήσιος ποδοσφαιρόφιλος, προσωπικά θα δω όσους περισσότερους αγώνες μπορώ και δεν θα το μποϋκοτάρω, ανακατεύοντας την πολιτική με τη διασκέδαση που προσφέρεται εντός αγωνιστικού χώρου. Όπως και δεν θα μποϋκοτάρω κανένα αθλητικό γεγονός, εκτός αν παίζεται ανάμεσα σε Ναζί. 

Να μιλήσουμε για τη φτώχεια στη Βραζιλία και να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτή, αλλά να δούμε και τα τσαλίμια του Μέσσι και των υπολοίπων... ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2014)

Στο φβ πέτυχα αυτό το εξαιρετικό βιωματικό άρθρο για τα παγκόσμια κύπελλα: *Τα μουντιάλ της ζωής μου*.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Το άλμπουμ μας έτοιμο;
Stickernomics


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 3, 2014)

Και αύριο, μετά το μπρέικ στο μπρέικ που έκανε ο πρωταθλητής ΠΑΟ, έχουμε τον τελευταίο αγώνα που θα κρίνει ποιος θα πάρει ξανά το πρωτάθλημα στο μπάσκετ. 

Αν μη τι άλλο, ενδιαφέρων αγώνας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Είπα κι εγώ, πού χάθηκε αυτό το παιδί μετά το πρώτο μπρέικ...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 3, 2014)

Περίμενε το αντι-μπρέικ! :clap:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 4, 2014)

Δεν ακούωωωω! Πάλι δεύτερος βγήκα; Δεν ακούωωω! Πάλι ο χειρότερος παίκτης των τελικών; Δεν ακούωωωω! Ένας είναι ο αυτοκράτορας; :lol: :clap: :upz::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία...  http://www.a-sports.gr/articles-434...-agwna-nea-artakh-opountio-martinou-video.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

Εντάξει, στην περιοχή υπάρχουν όμως προηγούμενα *από παλιά*...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ακριβώς είναι, λοιπόν, η «ποδιά»;









Από μια σελίδα της Νάικι  στο ΦΒ, την οποία δεν ξέρω πώς μπορώ να συνδέσω εδώ...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2014)

Πηγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

Την προηγούμενη φορά που έγινε το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο στη Βραζιλία, τη χρονιά του Maracanazo και του μεγάλου Σκιαφίνο, οι Άγγλοι μεγαλούργησαν σημειώνοντας το πιο απίστευτο αποτέλεσμα στην παγκόσμια ιστορία του ποδοσφαίρου ως τότε.

Φέτος, ονειρεύονται ξύπνιοι. Ας είναι. Τουλάχιστον μας διασκεδάζουν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2014)

Α, και μελετάμε τα ποδοσφαιρικά στατιστικά του Νέιτ Σίλβερ (και όχι μόνο τα πολιτικά του): *It’s Brazil’s World Cup to Lose*


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2014)

Έχει βρει κανείς το πρόγραμμα των αγώνων σε Excel; Γιατί το pdf που δίνει η FIFA δεν είναι πολύ βολικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

*WSJ: The World Cup of Everything Else*


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2014)

Για πάτα "Biggest Smokers" να δεις ποιος νικάει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2014)

Το είδα, φυσικά... ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Έχει βρει κανείς το πρόγραμμα των αγώνων σε Excel; Γιατί το pdf που δίνει η FIFA δεν είναι πολύ βολικό.



Εγώ βολεύτηκα με αυτό:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/768216/article/epikairothta/moyntial/to-thleoptiko-programma-toy-moyntial
Αλλά είμαι λιτός άνθρωπος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2014)

Καλό να βάζεις το πρώτο γκολ στη διοργάνωση, αλλά όχι στο τέρμα της ομάδας σου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2014)

Είναι αλήθεια ότι ο Ιάπωνας διαιτητής, ο Νασουστίσο Τοματσάκι, είχε κάψει τη Βραζιλία στον ημιτελικό του 2010 και είχε βαρύ συνειδησιακό πρόβλημα; (Κλεμμένο)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ βολεύτηκα με αυτό:
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/768216/article/epikairothta/moyntial/to-thleoptiko-programma-toy-moyntial
> Αλλά είμαι λιτός άνθρωπος.


Δεν πειράζει, έφτιαξα μόνος μου: συμπληρώνεις τα αποτελέσματα των αγώνων και σου υπολογίζει τις βαθμολογίες των ομίλων και ποιοι περνάνε στις επόμενες φάσεις. Μόνο σε περίπτωση ισοβαθμίας πρέπει να επέμβεις manually (αλλά θα το φτιάξω κι αυτό, που θα πάει)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2014)

Πάντως, αν η Βραζιλία συνεχίσει έτσι με καμιά δεκαριά επιθετικούς στην εντεκάδα, όσο σπρώξιμο και να έχει, μακριά δεν θα πάει αν πέσει σε καμιά Ιταλία, Γερμανία ή Αργεντινή. 

Αγχωμένη πρεμιέρα σε ένα μάλλον περίεργο Μουντιάλ, στο οποίο η Βραζιλία φαίνεται πως πρέπει να κερδίζει για να αμβλύνει λίγο τις εντυπώσεις από το τι γίνεται έξω από τα στάδια. Δεν ξέρω, μια υπόθεση κάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2014)

Καλά, η χορογραφία του φανπερσικού γκολ μού θύμισε στημένες επιδείξεις των Harlem Globetrotters.






ή: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDUKX0e1jN8


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2014)

Μουντιάλ: Κολομβία-Ελλάδα, 20ό λεπτό

Ας τους πει κάποιος ότι τους βλέπουμε από την τηλεόραση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλά, η χορογραφία του φανπερσικού γκολ μού θύμισε στημένες επιδείξεις των Harlem Globetrotters.
> ...



Samurai Cupnoodle






Masterful, indeed, but noodles? Noodles?! Boulettes, perhaps?


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 15, 2014)

Όποιοι κάθισαν το βράδυ χθες ίσως είδαν το καλύτερο ματς του Μουντιάλ ως τώρα! Αγγλία-Ιταλία 1-2 με ωραία γκολ, γρήγορο ρυθμό και πολλές χαμένες ευκαιρίες και θέαμα. 

Ωραία και η Κόστα Ρίκα του Κάμπελ. 

Μακράν το χειρότερο ματς του Μουντιάλ ως τώρα αυτό της Ελλάδας. Αργή και προβλέψιμη η Ελλάδα. Χωρίς κέντρο και με παίκτες που όπως είπε και ο Σάντος δεν ξέρουν γιατί είναι εκεί. Αλήθεια, αυτός ο Σαμαράς τι θέση παίζει; Τον παρακολουθώ από τη Σέλτικ να χαραμίζει το ταλέντο και τα προσόντα του κάπου εκεί αριστερά χωρίς να ξέρει καν τι κάνει μέσα στο γήπεδο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

Γράψαμε και ότι διαβάζουμε το επίκαιρο ιστολόγιο του Ρογήρου «Ο Ρογήρος πάει Μουντιάλ»;

Το βρίσκετε εδώ:
http://rogerioscoupedumonde.wordpress.com/


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Όποιοι κάθισαν το βράδυ χθες ίσως είδαν το καλύτερο ματς του Μουντιάλ ως τώρα! Αγγλία-Ιταλία 1-2 με ωραία γκολ, γρήγορο ρυθμό και πολλές χαμένες ευκαιρίες και θέαμα.



Εγώ μέχρι και λίγη Ιαπωνία είδα. Προφανώς με γοήτευσε ο αγώνας Αγγλίας-Ιταλίας. Αλλά να μην μπορέσουν οι Εγγλέζοι να ξανατρυπήσουν την ιταλική άμυνα; Πολύ γρήγορα ξεθύμανε ο οίστρος τους.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Καλή Κυριακή! Μιλ μερσί, αγαπητέ Νίκελ, για την παραπομπή στον μουντιαλικό Ρογήρο. 

Να δηλώσω απλώς το παράπονό μου ότι τα ωράρια δεν βολεύουν. Το ματς του μεσονυχτίου γίνεται δύσκολο ως προς την παρακολούθηση προς το τέλος του, ακόμη κι αν είναι αμφίρροπο κι ωραίο (όπως το Ιταλία-Αγγλία), ενώ το άλλο, το "γερμανικό νούμερο" στη σκοπιά, ούτε να το σκεφτεί κανείς.

Και μετά συνειδητοποιώ ότι τα άλλα, τα παιχνίδια δηλαδή που είναι σε λογικές ώρες για εμάς, τους Ευρωπαίους τηλεθεατές, διεξάγονται σε απάνθρωπες ώρες για τους ίδιους τους ποδοσφαιριστές.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 15, 2014)

Για τις ώρες μετάδοσης: νομίζω ότι δεν έχει άλλο παιχνίδι στις 4:00 (ώρα Ελλάδας) και μόνο ένα θα μεταδοθεί στις 2:00 σε μαγνητοσκόπηση. Όμως ο Ρογήρος έχει δίκιο: να παίζεις μεσημεριάτικα με τέτοια υγρασία και με τον ήλιο μες στα μάτια πρέπει να είναι βασανιστήριο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Να δηλώσω απλώς το παράπονό μου ότι τα ωράρια δεν βολεύουν.



TiVo δεν έχετε εσείς (ή όπως αλλιώς το λένε στα μέρη σας); Ή δεν το πας το ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό; (Είναι ελάχιστοι οι αγώνες που έχω παρακολουθήσει σε μαγνητοσκόπηση.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

Πραγματικά, ίσως η καλύτερη διαφήμιση του Μουντιάλ.








Αλλά δείτε κι αυτά:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G264eumK_Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlcYdkPeDjY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ziUgT_9Jfc


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

Η τωρινή κατάταξη των εθνικών ομάδων ποδοσφαίρου από τη FIFA:
http://www.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html



1 | Spain
2 | Germany
3 | Brazil
4 | Portugal
5 | Argentina
6 | Switzerland
7 | Uruguay
8 | Colombia
9 | Italy
10 | England
11 | Belgium
12 | Greece
13 | USA
14 | Chile
15 | Netherlands
16 | Ukraine
17 | France
18 | Croatia
19 | Russia
20 | Mexico
21 | Bosnia and Herzegovina
22 | Algeria
23 | Denmark
23 | Côte d'Ivoire
25 | Slovenia
26 | Ecuador
27 | Scotland
28 | Costa Rica
29 | Romania
30 | Serbia


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> TiVo δεν έχετε εσείς (ή όπως αλλιώς το λένε στα μέρη σας); Ή δεν το πας το ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό; (Είναι ελάχιστοι οι αγώνες που έχω παρακολουθήσει σε μαγνητοσκόπηση.)



Με τίποτε δεν μπορώ να δω αγώνα σε μαγνητοσκόπηση... Και, βέβαια, ο dharvatis έχει απόλυτο δίκο. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος αγώνας με ώρα έναρξης στις 03.00 (04.00 για σας στην πατρίδα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Οι φίλοι της μπάλας, αν δεν διάβασαν το κυριακάτικο του Περικλή Μπουκάλα, ας το διαβάσουν.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/771336/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/otan-h-mpala-htan-stroggylh


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Σούπερτρολ:


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Κάποιος μοστράρει ένα ισπανικό πρωτοσέλιδο και γράφει: «Kαι πού να ήξερες πώς φοβάμαι τα επόμενα δικά μας πρωτοσέλιδα...».

Αν είναι να χάσουμε, ας χάσουμε σαν την Αυστραλία, όχι σαν την Ισπανία. Τους έβλεπες τους Αυστραλούς να γιορτάζουν την... ήττα τους γιατί ήξεραν ότι είχαν παίξει όμορφο, ολοζώντανο, συναρπαστικό παιχνίδι.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 19, 2014)

Και μένουν μόνο στην εμφάνιση... πού να τους άκουγαν κιόλας! (κακιούλες)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2014)

Αποδόμηση τώρα!
12 Soccer Players Who Are Reason Enough to Watch the World Cup (κάτι ξέρει αυτή η Σακίρα Πικέ :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2014)

Με δύο ελληνικούς συσχετισμούς (ε, βρείτε τους -- και ελπίζω να μην γίνουν τρεις το βράδυ)...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2014)

«εκτελεστής δαίμονας του ψυχρού καιρού» ή τα κακά ψυχρά κι ανάποδα ιδεογράμματα του Γκέκα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2014)

Προσέξατε όμως ότι, μετά από δύο αγώνες, έχουμε περισσότερους βαθμούς απ' όσους η Αγγλία και η Ισπανία μαζί, έτσι; :-D 

Επίσης, είναι ιδέα μου ή οι εκφωνητές προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα την προφορά των ονομάτων σε αυτό το Μουντιάλ; Μετά από έναν αγώνα της Αυστραλίας μάς ζήτησαν συγγνώμη επειδή προφέρουν τον Cahill «Κέιχιλ» ενώ κανονικά το «h» είναι άφωνο, και έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποιον αγώνα μεταξύ δύο νοτιοαμερικάνικων ομάδων πρόφεραν διαφορετικά τα ονόματα δύο παικτών που γράφονται το ίδιο (π.χ. Γκονζάλες και Γκονθάλεθ - δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποιοι ήταν) και νομίζω ότι το έκαναν σκόπιμα. Το πρόσεξε κανείς άλλος;


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> μάς ζήτησαν συγγνώμη επειδή προφέρουν τον Cahill «Κέιχιλ» ενώ κανονικά το «h» είναι άφωνο



Εξήγησέ μου το αυτό γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαν να τον πουν εκτός από _Κέιχιλ_.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τιμ_Κέιχιλ


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2014)

Είπαν οι σπορτσκάστερς στο ρεπορτάζ μετά τον αγώνα ότι οι Άγγλοι το προφέρουν «Κέιλ» ή κάπως έτσι, αλλά φοβούνται ότι θα προκαλούσαν σύγχυση στους τηλεθεατές και το προφέρουν σκόπιμα λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Στα «επίσημα» αγγλικά υπάρχει το ελαφρότατο /h/ που προφέρεται για να χωρίζει το ένα φωνήεν από το άλλο είτε το όνομα προφέρεται [κέιχιλ] είτε (σε άλλες περιπτώσεις) το παλιότερο [κάχιλ].


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2014)

Ωραίο ματς το Γκάνα-Γερμανία χθες! Κρίμα που η Γκάνα δεν ολοκλήρωσε τον θρίαμβό της...


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2014)

Αυτό ειδικά το όνομα το πρόσεξα προχτές στην τηλεόραση εδώ και διαπίστωσα ότι το προφέρουν οι Άγγλοι εκφωνητές.... (αγωνία, αγωνία)
_Κέιχιλ_
και το πρόσεξα γιατί ένας που ήξερα με αυτό το επίθετο το έλεγε Κάχιλ. 
Για το άλλο, μάλλον κάποιος άνοιξε λεξικό και νόμισε ότι ήταν αγγλικό λεξικό, αλλά ήταν ιρλανδοκέλτικο. 

ΥΓ Αλλού βλέπω ότι οι Ιρλανδοί το προφέρουν Κάρ(ο)λ, ενώ το Cathal το προφέρουν Κάχιλ. Τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> και έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποιον αγώνα μεταξύ δύο νοτιοαμερικάνικων ομάδων πρόφεραν διαφορετικά τα ονόματα δύο παικτών που γράφονται το ίδιο (π.χ. Γκονζάλες και Γκονθάλεθ - δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποιοι ήταν) και νομίζω ότι το έκαναν σκόπιμα. Το πρόσεξε κανείς άλλος;



[Χωρίς να έχω τη δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης αγώνων από την ελληνική τηλεόραση], να επισημάνω ότι αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, πρόκειται για καραμπινάτο σφάλμα, εκτός κι αν ο αγώνας ήταν μεταξύ της Ισπανίας και κάποιας λατινοαμερικάνικης ομάδας. Τέτοια αναμέτρηση ήταν μόνον αυτή της περασμένης Τετάρτης (Ισπανία-Χιλή 0-2). Μόνο που η Χιλή δεν έχει κανέναν Γονσάλες στις τάξεις της (η Ισπανία έχει τον Σάντι Καθόρλα του οποίου το δεύτερο επώνυμο είναι Γονθάλεθ, αλλά φυσικά κανείς αθλητικογράφος δεν χρησιμοποιεί το β΄ επώνυμο).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2014)

Είναι επίσης καιρός, τώρα που οι Έλληνες αθλητικογράφοι επιδεικνύουν όντως προσοχή στην προφορά των ονομάτων των ποδοσφαιριστών, να μάθουν ότι για την "ορθή" προφορά των αργεντίνικων ονομάτων δεν πρέπει να ακολουθούν καστιλλιάνικη προφορά (είτε κανονική είτε του Μήτσου ;) ). Ο προπονητής της Αλμπισελέστε δεν προφέρεται "Σαμπέγια", όπως λένε και γράφουν όλοι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά "Σαμπέλλα" (διαφορετικά να τον λένε καλύτερα "Μεγαλέξαντρο", μια κι αυτό είναι το παρατσούκλι του :) ).


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> [Χωρίς να έχω τη δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης αγώνων από την ελληνική τηλεόραση], να επισημάνω ότι αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, πρόκειται για καραμπινάτο σφάλμα, εκτός κι αν ο αγώνας ήταν μεταξύ της Ισπανίας και κάποιας λατινοαμερικάνικης ομάδας. Τέτοια αναμέτρηση ήταν μόνον αυτή της περασμένης Τετάρτης (Ισπανία-Χιλή 0-2).


Όχι, όχι, παράδειγμα βγαλμένο από το μυαλό μου ήταν - δεν θυμάμαι τα πραγματικά ονόματα. Δεν αποκλείεται ωστόσο να ήταν το Ισπανία-Χιλή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2014)

Πώς αναγκάζεται αυτές τις μέρες να δουλεύει ένας λεξιλόγος (με δυο οθόνες).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2014)

Εεεμμ, η δουλειά πού είναι; Σε τρίτη οθόνη — ή στον κόκορα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2014)

Πάνω από τη Λέξι κανονικά. Μα δε φαίνεται ότι όλοι έχουν βάλει τη Λέξι αυτές τις μέρες κάτω από τη δουλειά και την μπάλα;  :-(

(Στις 11:00 βέβαια κάθε οθόνη θα δείχνει από έναν αγώνα.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

60ό λεπτό:

Κολομβία - Ιαπωνία 2 - 1
Ελλάδα - Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού 1 - 0

Λήξε τα τώρα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

Καλά, δεν πειράζει. Το λήγουμε και μόνοι μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2014)

Μετά τη λήξη της πρώτης φάσης, ποια ομάδα πιστεύετε ότι θα έχει προκριθεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2014)

The clubs that connect the World Cup (NYT)
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...dcup/how-world-cup-players-are-connected.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

Το ιστορικό πέναλτι, από γωνίες που μου αρέσουν.

https://vine.co/v/Mtnxa6HXg7p


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2014)

Ποια από τις δύο ειδήσεις είναι σωστή;

in.gr
Ένας νορβηγός παίκτης του στοιχήματος έγινε πλούσιος χάρη στη δαγκωματιά που έριξε ο Σουάρες στον ιταλό συμπαίκτη του στον αγώνα Ιταλίας-Ουρουγουάης. 
Πόνταρε 12 ευρώ στην πιθανότητα ο παίκτης της Ουρουγουάης να επαναλάβει το «κατόρθωμά» του και με την εκπληκτική απόδοση, πέρασε από το ταμείο για να εισπράξει 15.000 ευρώ.

Daily Mail
A Norwegian football fan has won more than £500 after placing a £3 bet that Luis Suárez would bite someone at the World Cup.
Thomas Syverson, of Trondheim, placed a bet at 175/1 on online gambling website Betsson along with 166 other punters - one of whom scooped an even bigger win of almost £2,000.
A slip posted online shows the bet of 32 Norwegian Krone (£3.09) that was placed by Blackpool fan Mr Syverson - with his payout coming in at 5,600 Krone (£540.26).

Αν είναι σωστό αυτό που γράφει το in.gr, τότε δεν ισχύει το 175/1 που γράφει η Daily Mail ή ο Νορβηγός δεν έπαιξε μόνο 12 ευρώ. H ABCNews συμφωνεί με την Daily Mail.

Από το ESPN:
Andreas Bardun, sportsbook manager for gambling site Betsson, where Syverson placed his bet, said 167 gamblers placed bets on the prop. The biggest winner was a Norwegian who won $3,300, he said, but he cited company policy not to disclose any of the names of its bettors.

Πού τα βρήκε τα 15.000 ευρώ το in.gr;


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2014)

Μήπως μπέρδεψαν τις διάφορες κορώνες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2014)

Τι να πω; 1 νορβηγική κορόνα είναι 0,12 ευρώ. Πού βρήκε τα 15.000 ευρώ ο συντάκτης της είδησης στο in.gr; Δεν βολεύει καν η ισοτιμία για να πεις ότι αντί για διαίρεση έκανε πολλαπλασιασμό και βγήκε αυτός ο αριθμός.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
*The "Disgrace of Gijón": The Most Controversial Match In World Cup History*

When the U.S. Men's National Team lines up against Germany for their final World Cup group stage battle, there'll be a lurking subtext threatening to drag the match out to murky waters like an undertow: _A draw means both teams go through_. Now, only a cynic would think they'd alter their play and conspire for a mutually beneficial result. It's 110% rah-rah, gung-ho, give-it-your-all for the spirit of the game 'round these parts. _But..._

...it's rumored to have happened before. In fact, the reason USA-Germany is being played at the same exact time as Ghana-Portugal (and why all final group games are played simultaneously) is because of a controversial match at the 1982 World Cup. Take us back to Spain, Naranjito!
[...]

You can also check out these "highlights" and decide for yourself. (Man of the Match has to go to the video editor responsible for culling anything approaching competitive play from the available footage):






If you don't think something fishy was going on, spectators and commentators at the match certainly did. A huge section of Algerian fans in the stadium waved money and lit it on fire as soon as they suspected foul play. A German supporter in attendance reportedly burnt his country's flag and Robert Seeger, the man doing play-by-play for Austrian TV, asked viewers at home to change the channel. Afterwards, "a group of West German fans went to the team hotel to forcibly articulate their interpretation of the game...the players bombarded them with water bombs from the balcony."

The match is still known as "The Disgrace of Gijón" or, to those who have no qualms about equating sports with war, the "Anschluss."

The Algerians demanded that FIFA investigate the result, but the federation's three-and-a-half hour meeting about the subject returned no proof of tampering or illegality. Instead, they changed the rules to make it so the last match of each World Cup group stage happen simultaneously in the hopes of preventing any sort of collusion ahead of time. Obviously, this is little consolation to the Algerians, who in 1982 had to watch West Germany make it to the World Cup Final from the discomfort of their homes.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2014)

Αυτό με τους ταυτόχρονους αγώνες κάποτε ίσως είχε νόημα, αλλά σήμερα είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολο να παίζεις στο ένα μέρος και να ξέρεις το σκορ στο άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> Αυτό με τους ταυτόχρονους αγώνες κάποτε ίσως είχε νόημα


Πριν τον τηλέγραφο και το τηλέφωνο;

Μα πολλά παιχνίδια (και μαζί τους η κατάταξη ενός μουντιαλικού ομίλου) δεν έχουν κριθεί μέχρι το τελευταίο λεπτό. Το ζήσαμε, άλλωστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> *The "Disgrace of Gijón": The Most Controversial Match In World Cup History*


Στην Αυστρία άκουσα να κοροϊδεύουν τους καλούς παίκτες τους (είχε 3-4 καλούς ακόμη τότε ο απόγονος της βούντερτιμ) λέγοντας ότι τους κυνηγούσαν οι οικολογικές οργανώσεις επειδή είχαν σταθεί επί μιάμιση ώρα πάνω σε ένα μυρμήγκι.

Είχε προηγηθεί βέβαια η νίκη της χουντικής Αργεντινής το 1978 με 6-0 επί του Περού (όσο χρειαζόταν για να προκριθεί)...


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2014)

Πριν το κινητό τηλέφωνο. 
Γιατί για να πάρεις τηλεφωνο από σταθερό πρέπει να απομακρυνθείς από τη δράση και με κάθε απομάκρυνση από του γηπέδου, πολλά γκόλ έπονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2014)

Υπήρχαν απευθείας ραδιοφωνικές μεταδόσεις...


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
50 Most shocking moments in World Cup history (from BBC Three)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2014)

Τιμωρία-σοκ για Σουάρες

Μιάμ, μιάμ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2014)

Μου λένε ότι αυτό το άρθρο στα γαλλικά είναι καλό (δυστυχώς από την γκουγκλομετάφραση δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος):

*La Grèce ou le sens du tragique*


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
La Grèce ou le sens du comique ;), Αέρα - Τζίμης Πανούσης:






Αέρα, αέρα, δεν έχουμε αέρα. Τον αέρα του νικητή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Ορίστε και η συνέχεια του #549. Εκτός από τον Θεό της Ελλάδας, έβαλε και ο Αλλάχ της Αλγερίας το χεράκι του και στις 30 Ιουνίου η Αλγερία θα έχει την ευκαιρία να αποκλείσει τη Γερμανία!


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου λένε ότι αυτό το άρθρο στα γαλλικά είναι καλό (δυστυχώς από την γκουγκλομετάφραση δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος)



Καλό είναι, αλλά πιο καλό ένα από τα σχόλια από κάτω: μπορεί ο Σαμαράς να μην πάρει τη Χρυσή Μπάλλα, αλλά για το νόμπελ Ειρήνης καλά πάει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *La Grèce ou le sens du tragique*


Ενδιαφέρον, και δεν θα το περίμενε κανείς. 

Δειγματάκι:

Mais alors pourquoi, si elle nous ressemble tant, personne n'aime la Grèce en foot ? Peut-être parce que dans le blanc de son maillot et dans cette façon de n'y arriver que par la volonté de ne pas mourir, dans cette obstination à ne jamais subir la mode et à toujours vivre en retard, elle nous ressemble beaucoup trop, à nous les normaux. Elle n'offre jamais rien d'exceptionnel à admirer ou à sublimer. Sa seule présence exerce sur nous comme une menace au-dessus de nos belles compétitions. Si de temps en temps, par la grâce d'un geste, d'un but ou d'une émotion exceptionnelle, les autres équipes nous offrent des bribes d'absolu ou des traces de génie, la Grèce, elle, nous donne toujours ce qu'elle promet : de l'intransigeance et du sacrifice. Elle n'a jamais eu d'autre ambition que celle de combattre sans pitié. Ni pour elle, ni pour les autres.​
Γιατί όμως, αφού μας μοιάζει τόσο, σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει η Ελλάδα στο ποδόσφαιρο; Ίσως επειδή με τη λευκή της φανέλα κι αυτόν της τον τρόπο να τα καταφέρνει μόνο και μόνο χάρη στη θέλησή της να μην πεθάνει, αυτό το πείσμα να μην ακολουθεί ποτέ τη μόδα και να μένει συνεχώς πίσω, μας μοιάζει υπερβολικά πολύ, εμάς των κανονικών. Δεν προσφέρει ποτέ τίποτα το εξαιρετικό να θαυμάσει ή να εξυμνήσει κανείς. Και μόνη η παρουσία της μας μοιάζει να κρέμεται σαν απειλή πάνω από τους ωραίους μας διαγωνισμούς. Εάν πότε πότε, χάρη σε μια χειρονομία, ένα γκολ ή ένα εξαιρετικό συναίσθημα οι άλλες ομάδες μας προσφέρουν λάμψεις του απόλυτου ή ίχνη μεγαλοφυΐας, η Ελλάδα μάς δίνει πάντα αυτό που υπόσχεται: επιμονή και θυσία. Δεν είχε ποτέ της άλλη φιλοδοξία παρά να αγωνίζεται χωρίς οίκτο. Ούτε για τον εαυτό της, ούτε για τους άλλους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Παρακολουθώντας τις πάντα συγκινητικές στιγμές που οι Βραζιλιάνοι τραγουδάνε όλοι μαζί τα λόγια του εθνικού τους ύμνου, θυμήθηκα ότι ήθελα να μνημονεύσω κάτι που όλοι θα έχουμε παρατηρήσει και που κατέγραψε χτες και ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας:

[...] Είτε στενοχωρημένοι είναι είτε ευτυχισμένοι, οι φίλαθλοι ξεχνούν πάραυτα οτιδήποτε άλλο και χαίρονται όταν διαπιστώνουν ότι στα μάτριξ δεν εμφανίζονται παίκτες αλλά αυτοί οι ίδιοι. Με τις σημαίες, τα κασκόλ, τα σύμβολα, τα μουσικά τους όργανα. Με το πρόσωπο ή το μισό κορμί τους ζωγραφισμένο στα χρώματα της πατρίδας τους, σαν καταδήλωση της ολόθερμης και ολόδερμης συμπαράστασής τους. Παρέες που μπήκαν σε έξοδα (εκτός πια και οι χορηγοί βάζουν κι εκεί το χεράκι τους, για να εξασφαλίσουν την εμπορικώς αποδοτική ποικιλοχρωμία του θεάματος) για να δουν, να φωνάξουν, να χειροκροτήσουν.

Σαν παιδιά κάνουν βλέποντας τον εαυτό τους στα μάτριξ. Οποια κι αν είναι η ηλικία, το χρώμα, η καταγωγή τους. Πετιούνται πάνω. Γελάνε. Δείχνουν ο ένας στον άλλον την εικόνα, για να μη χάσει κανείς τη μαγική στιγμή. Χαιρετούν τους δικούς τους στην πατρίδα. Οι καλύτερα οργανωμένοι, όσοι ελπίζουν ότι θα τους προτιμήσει η κάμερα αν υπερβούν τον μέσο όρο παραδοξότητας, έχουν ήδη έτοιμο το χάρτινο μήνυμά τους· όπως οι δύο Αγγλοι με την εξής πινακίδα: «Παρακαλούμε μη μας δείξετε γιατί είπαμε στις γυναίκες μας ότι πάμε για ψάρεμα».*

Ολοι, στιγμιαία απαθανατιζόμενοι, νιώθουν ότι μπαίνουν εκείνη τη στιγμή σε αμέτρητους δέκτες όπου γης. Οτι από την ανωνυμία της μάζας υψώνονται σε κάτι ξεχωριστό, διακριτό, επώνυμο. Οτι εισέρχονται στην Ιστορία. Ψευδαίσθηση; Σίγουρα. Αλλά αν κατά τύχη μάς παρακολουθούσαν αγαθοί εξωγήινοι, και όχι μοχθηροί όπως αυτοί που φοβάται ο Στίβεν Χόκινγκ, μάλλον τις εικόνες της οικουμενικής αφέλειας και παιδικότητας θα προτιμούσαν να μεταφέρουν στην πατρίδα τους, για να δείξουν τι εστί ανθρωπότης.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/773719/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/oikoymenikh-paidikothta

* Αυτή την πινακίδα (για το ψάρεμα) δεν την είδα, αλλά είδα την τετραπλή πρόταση γάμου στην τενίστρια. Και γέλασα με τον εγγλέζικο αυτοσαρκασμό:






England fans hold up a sign during the 2014 World Cup Brazil Group D match 
between Costa Rica and England in Belo Horizonte. 
Photograph: Richard Heathcote/Getty Images​


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2014)

Δεν είναι όμως στο πνεύμα της διαφήμισης που παρωδεί η ταμπέλα, αφού βάζουν τιμή στην απόλαυση της ατμόσφαιρας. 
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω προσέξει μόνο τους φίλαθλους της ελληνικής ομάδας- όχι πως δεν δίνω σημασία στους άλλους, απλά έχω συνηθίσει με τους Βραζιλιάνους π.χ. που κάνουν ολόκληρο σώου, οπότε δεν με εντυπωσιάζουν όσο οι Έλληνες με τις περικεφαλαίες και τα σεντόνια των ξενοδοχείων που μένουν, που έχουν γίνει χλαμύδες κλπ  και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αντί να φτιάχνει η διάθεση στην Ελλάδα με το θέαμα, που άλλωστε αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του, κάθονται και γράφουν άρθρα ξινισμένα για το ότι ο φίλαθλος που πήγε Βραζιλία αισθάνεται απόγονος του Αχιλλέα και του Μεγαλέξαντρου κλπ κλπ. Θα μου πεις ποιός έχασε το χιούμορ του για να το βρούμε εμείς;
Τεσπά, τέλος γκρίνιας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2014)

...
*You Have A Higher Chance Of Being Bitten By Uruguay’s Luis Suarez Than By A Shark
*
When Uruguay takes the pitch this weekend against Colombia in the World Cup, they will do it without star forward Luis Suarez. Why? Because FIFA banned him for four months from so much as stepping foot inside a stadium for biting Italy’s Giorgio Chiellini. On purpose. While playing soccer. Seriously. To make matters worse, this wasn’t even his first offense. This wasn’t even his _second _offense. This is seriously the third time that Suarez, who also plays for Liverpool, has bit an opponent during a match.

Ian Steadman from New Statesman got curious about the sheer odds of the danger an opponent has of being bitten by Suarez, and how it compares, say, to the odds of getting bitten by a shark. 

Since 2005, Suarez has played in 441 senior matches for Uruguay’s national team and various clubs. Assuming 11 starting players and 3 substitutions per game, 6,160 players have gone up against Suarez and have been at risk of getting bit. That puts the odds Suarez biting an opponent right around 1 in 2,000. The odds of getting killed by a shark while swimming in the ocean? 1 in 3.7 million. 

However, the numbers get a little closer if you consider the odds of getting bitten by a shark, even just nipped at. At New Smyrna Beach, Florida, regarded as the shark attack capital of the world, the odds of getting nibbled by a shark if the 22,464 residents go swimming just once per year are 1 in 2,808 on a slow year or 1 in 800 during a record year. Overall, it averages out about 1 in 2,000, just like Suarez. Realistically, the odds may be lower as many people likely go swimming more than once per year.

Even still, the odds of getting bitten by Suarez during a match are still higher than being struck by lightning (1 in 10,000), getting in an plane crash (1 in 11 million), or getting murdered in the Americas (1 in 6,100). However, Suarez isn’t nearly as dangerous as Mike Tyson. The odds of getting bit during a boxing match against Iron Mike is 1 in 50.

[Hat tip: Ian Steadman, New Statesman]

www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/you-have-higher-chance-being-bitten-uruguay’s-luis-suarez-shark


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

Κάποιος να εξηγήσει στους σπορτκάστερ ότι δεν πρέπει να λένε ότι «η τάδε ομάδα κερδίζει από το Χ λεπτό με την *γκολάρα* του τάδε ποδοσφαιριστή». Είναι πιθανό να νομίζουν οι ακροατές ότι το αποτέλεσμα αποδίδεται στην εύνοια της τύχης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2014)

Άφταστος, απίστευτος, καταπληκτικός!

*John Oliver: FIFA and the World Cup*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2014)

Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ για την πορεία της εθνικής μας στο Μουντιάλ. Όπως διάβασα κάπου, η παράδοση μας ευνοεί. Η ελληνική ομάδα ποτέ δεν έχει χάσει σε προκριματικό αγώνα στη φάση των 16 στο Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο (ούτε και στων 8, αν θέλετε να μάθετε ...).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2014)

Καλύτερα έτσι: θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι χάσαμε σ' έναν αγώνα που ήμασταν καλύτεροι (ή πιο επιθετικοί, τέλος πάντων). Αντί να μας διώξει η Ολλανδία με κανένα 4-0. Ή μήπως θα προτιμούσαμε να μας διώξει ένας κολοσσός;

Άντε, με το καλό σε μια πιο παραγωγική ομάδα.


Και κάποιος να πει στο in.gr ότι δεν ισχύει το «Εκεί, ο Φάνης Γκέκας αστόχησε από την άσπρη βούλα». Δεν αστόχησε. Απλώς βρήκε τον τερματοφύλακα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2014)

Υποθέτω θα ξενύχτησαν πολλοί χτες, γι'αυτό έχει πέσει η κίνηση σήμερα. 
Τέσπά, επανέρχομαι σ' αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω με την απορία: από πότε γίναμε σνομπ; 
Αφορμή αυτή εδώ η βλακεία άρθρο που μου έστειλε κάποιος: Τί δουλειά κάνεις, φίλαθλε;, στο οποίο ο αρθρογράφος επιδεικνύει σνομπισμό μπόλικο, από αυτόν που ανακάλυψα ότι αποκτήσαμε ξαφνικά στην Ελλάδα με το ποδόσφαιρο. Δε θυμάμαι παρόμοιο σνομπισμό το 2004, και σίγουρα δεν το θυμάμαι με το μπάσκετ. Τι έγινε; Ξαφνικά γίναμε του σαλονιού όλοι και μας ενοχλούν τα λαϊκά σπορ; 

ΥΓ Το ότι οι πάντες στην Ελλάδα έχουν άποψη για το πώς ξοδεύει τα λεφτά του ο άλλος είναι γνωστό εθνικό ελάττωμα, που δόξα τω Θεώ ζώντας εκτός Ελλάδας το έχω αποφύγει- με ορισμένες εξαιρέσεις οι οποίες αποτελούν υλικό για ανέκδοτα σε μαζώξεις φίλων.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
Robben's dive (9gag)

It wasn't a dive, he just slammed his toe in the door, it could hurt really bad.











The Flying Dutchman.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
Dutch airline KLM apologises over 'Adios Amigos' tweet aimed at Mexico





A Dutch airline has been forced to apologise after a World Cup joke at the expense of defeated opponents Mexico backfired.

After the Oranje secured a late comeback win in their last-16 tie against Mexico in Brazil, KLM's corporate Twitter account posted a message which appeared to take things one step too far.

Directly after the 2-1 win was sealed through stoppage-time Arjen Robben penalty, KLM posted a picture of an airport departure sign featuring a mustachioed man in a Sombrero and the words "Adios Amigos!".

Unsurprisingly, the tweet triggered a barrage of criticism, including from Mexican actor Gael Garcia Bernal, who told his two million followers that he'll never fly with KLM again. The tweet was later deleted without explanation - but not before it was retweeted thousands of times.

"It was meant to be a joke," KLM spokeswoman Lisette Ebeling Koning said, as the airline issued a formal apology.

"In the best of sportsmanship, we offer our heartfelt apologies to those who have been offended by the comment," said Marnix Fruitema, director general of KLM in North America.

London Evening Standard, 30 June 2014


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα έτσι: θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι χάσαμε σ' έναν αγώνα που ήμασταν καλύτεροι (ή πιο επιθετικοί, τέλος πάντων). Αντί να μας διώξει η Ολλανδία με κανένα 4-0. Ή μήπως θα προτιμούσαμε να μας διώξει ένας κολοσσός;
> 
> Άντε, με το καλό σε μια πιο παραγωγική ομάδα.
> ...



Μας πονάει, αλλά είναι απόδειξη μεγέθους (Θ. Καίσαρης, contra.gr)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα έτσι: θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι χάσαμε σ' έναν αγώνα που ήμασταν καλύτεροι (ή πιο επιθετικοί, τέλος πάντων). Αντί να μας διώξει η Ολλανδία με κανένα 4-0. Ή μήπως θα προτιμούσαμε να μας διώξει ένας κολοσσός;


Δεν το έγραψα όταν ποσταρίστηκε, αλλά ας το γράψω τώρα, μεταδαεμανικά: Με τεράστια διαφορά η χειρότερη, κτγμ, αντιμετώπιση του αποτελέσματος αυτό το "καλύτερα έτσι κλπ". ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως θα ήταν μυριάδες φορές προτιμότερο το να χάσουμε απ' την Ολλανδία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2014)

Στον αθλητισμό, κανένας αγώνας δεν είναι χαμένος πριν τον δώσεις...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)

Πολύ σωστά, Δόκτωρ· απλώς έμεινα στο ρητορικό ερώτημα του nickel.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 2, 2014)

Μεγάλα ματς στα προημιτελικά! Αναμένεται ωραίο Παρασκευοσαββατόβραδο!


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Με την ελπίδα ότι οι δεητζήδες θα σεβαστούν τουλάχιστον το φιλοθέαμον μουντιαλικό κοινό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2014)

Εντάξει, καρπουζάς του Εστορίλ και απαράδεκτος προπονητής. Το εμπεδώσαμε. Πολλά λάθη, έστω. Ίσως και να συμφωνούμε με πολλή από την κριτική στον Σάντος. Όμως, η συνεργασία της ΕΠΟ μαζί του τελείωσε (με μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες της εθνικής ποδοσφαίρου).
Αυτό το ενορχηστρωμένο κράξιμο του Σάντος από κάποιους, όμως, που δεν έπρεπε λέει να πάρει την απευθείας πτήση για το σπίτι του αλλά να περιμένει μιάμιση μέρα και να κάνει τον γύρο του κόσμου για να κρατάει από το χέρι τα πληγωμένα παιδιά της Εθνικής με ξεπερνάει. Τι είναι τελικά, καρπουζάς ή γκόμενα που μας έστησε στο ραντεβού;
Ελπίζω κάποιος να μεταφράζει και να εξηγεί στον Ρανιέρι πού ήρθε να μπλέξει προτού αρχίσουμε να διαβάζουμε για τον τυχοδιώκτη του Μόντε Κάρλο.Στην ανάγκη, ας του πει να κάνει κι ένα τηλέφωνο σε Βαλβέρδε και Μίτσελ...


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 4, 2014)

To διεθνές δικαστήριο της Χάγης θα αποφανθεί αν η απόφαση των διαιτητών για συνέχεια της φάσης γράφεται «παίζετε» ή «παίζεται».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2014)

Νο μέρσι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2014)

*Όλες οι φανέλες του Μουντιάλ*


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Νο μέρσι!
> ...



No mercy Messi


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Όλες οι φανέλες του Μουντιάλ*


Ένα κλείσιμο του ματιού στο Βέλγιο, το οποίο διάλεξε εταιρία πέρα απ' τις συνήθεις ύποπτες, ειδικευμένη όμως στα θερμά κλίματα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BURRDA

Κι ένα σήκωμα του δαχτύλου στους Βρετανούς της Telegraph, οι οποίοι θα έσκαγαν αν δεν έλεγαν την κακία τους — η οποία ωστόσο ακούγεται τόσο αστεία in retrospect: «Greece (away): More of the same from the Greeks, but in blue. *Get a good look now. It's unlikely to be in Brazil for all that long.*»
Για την εντός εμφάνιση, γράφουν: «To get a proper feel of what the Greece kit will look like in real life it should really have been modelled by a bunch of burly defenders grappling with people at a set piece. But this simple affair manages to make even Georgios Samaras appear elegant and for that it receives two thumbs up.» Και στις δύο έδωσαν πάντως 4/5.

Πέρα από την BURRDA των Βέλγων, οι άλλοι μικροί παίκτες (όσον αφορά τους κατασκευαστές) είναι η Lotto (ιταλική, Κόστα Ρίκα), joma (ισπανική, Ονδούρα), uhlsport (γερμανική, Ιράν) και Marathon (εκουαδοριανή, Εκουαδόρ).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2014)

Δεν παίζει ο Νεϋμάρ στον ημιτελικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

... it was confirmed that his third vertebra had been broken...

Για εξήγησέ μας τώρα να καταλάβουμε, με παραπομπές και στα οικεία λεξινήματα, τι είδους κάταγμα είναι και πού;


----------



## rogne (Jul 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... it was confirmed that his third vertebra had been broken...
> 
> Για εξήγησέ μας τώρα να καταλάβουμε, με παραπομπές και στα οικεία λεξινήματα, τι είδους κάταγμα είναι και πού;



Μέχρι να μιλήσει ο ειδικός:


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2014)

Φαίνεται ότι είναι κάταγμα στον τρίτο οσφυϊκό σπόνδυλο (Ο3), αλλά δεν ξέρουμε αν εντοπίζεται στο σώμα του σπονδύλου ή στις αποφύσεις του. Προφανώς είναι κλειστό τραυματικό κάταγμα, είτε ατελές είτε (το πιθανότερο) πλήρες.

Edit: Πιο καλά πληροφορημένος ο rogne - άρα είναι πλήρες κάταγμα της εγκάρσιας απόφυσης του Ο3.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας.



> “In terms of the recovery process, it’s a fracture that heals quickly, but unfortunately he’ll be in no condition to play next week.”
> 
> Lasmar added: “It’s not serious in the sense that it requires surgery, but he’s in pain and he’ll need to immobilise it to recover. He’ll have to have it immobilised with a belt for a few weeks to be able to get back to full mobility.”



Και αυτό είναι οδυνηρό αλλά θεραπεύεται σχετικά γρήγορα κι εύκολα; Για φαντάσου...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2014)

Είναι άσχημο να αποκλείεσαι στα πέναλτι, δήλωσε χθες το βράδυ ο εντυπωσιακός Νάβας της Κόστα Ρίκας. Ναι, πες το στους Έλληνες και τον Γκέκα αυτό, καλέ μου Νάβας! :) 

Πραγματικά σπουδαίος τερματοφύλακας ο Νάβας, αλλά και πραγματικά σπουδαίο το κόλπο του Φαν Χάαλ με την αλλαγή τερματοφύλακα στο 119' για να πιάσει τα πέναλτι. Αλλαγή που δικαιώθηκε απόλυτα, μια και ο Κρουλ που μπήκε έπιασε 2 κι έστειλε την Ολλανδία να χτυπηθεί με την Αργεντινή στα ημιτελικά...

Νομίζω, όμως, πως ο τελικός θα είναι Αργεντινή-Γερμανία.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 6, 2014)

Θεία δίκη ο αποκλεισμός της Κόστα Ρίκα: όταν παίζεις επί 120 λεπτά με μοναδικό στόχο να πας το παιχνίδι στα πέναλτι, άδικο θα έχουν οι θεατές αν χαρούν που αποκλείστηκες στα πέναλτι;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2014)

Αναπαραγωγή φεϊσμπουκικής ανάρτησης η οποία γράφτηκε αμέσως μετά το τέλος του χτεσινού προημιτελικού:

Οι συνομήλικοι κι οι μεγαλύτεροι θα θυμούνται τον επαναληπτικό προημιτελικό αγώνα του Κυπέλλου ΟΥΕΦΑ της περιόδου 1976-77, μεταξύ ΑΕΚ και Κουήνς Παρκ Ρέηντζερς. Η ΑΕΚ είχε χάσει με 0-3 στο Λονδίνο, αλλά στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια (16 Μαρτίου 1977) κατόρθωσε να νικήσει με το ίδιο σκορ (Θ. Μαύρος 11' και 65' , Δ. Παπαϊωάννου 81'), στέλνοντας το παιχνίδι σε παράταση. Λίγο πριν τελειώσει η παράταση, ο προπονητής της Ένωσης (Φράντισεκ Φάντρονκ) αντικατέστησε τον βασικό του τερματοφύλακα (τον Στεργιούδα) με τον Νίκο Χρηστίδη, ειδικά για τη διαδικασία των πέναλτυ. Ο Χρηστίδης απέκρουσε δύο πέναλτυ των Άγγλων και (μολονότι νωρίτερα ο Τάκης Νικολούδης είχε χάσει το δικό του) χάρισε στην ΑΕΚ την πρόκριση στα ημιτελικά (7-6).

Το ίδιο κόλπο έκανε απόψε κι ο Λουίς Φαν Χάαλ αλλάζοντας τον Γιάσπερ Σίλλεσσεν με τον Τιμ Κρυλ. Με δύο αποκρούσεις πέναλτυ ο τερματοφύλακας της Νιούκασλ έγινε ο ήρωας του αγώνα και της ολλανδικής πρόκρισης στα ημιτελικά του ΠΚ.

ΥΓ: Ποτέ δεν είχα ξαναδεί σε αγώνα τέτοιου επιπέδου τερματοφύλακα να πηγαίνει να πουλήσει τσαμπουκά στον αντίπαλο εκτελεστή πέναλτυ. Συμπεριφορά αλάνας. Εάν ο δράστης ήταν κανένας Λατινοαμερικάνος θα είχε βουήξει το σύμπαν για "δυσφήμηση του αθλήματος" και "αλλοίωση του αποτελέσματος". Όταν πρόκειται, όμως, για Ολλανδό που αγωνίζεται σε βρετανική ομάδα, έ, είναι υπεράνω υποψίας και κατηγοριών.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν πουλούσε τσαμπουκά. Ο ίδιος λέει πως τους έλεγε πως ξέρει πώς θα χτυπήσουν τα πέναλτι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2014)

Σε αυτό το Μουντιάλ πάντως έχουμε δει εκπληκτικούς τερματοφύλακες, απόδειξη ότι η κάθε ομάδα ξεκινάει από το τέρμα. 

Ποιον να πρωτοπιάσω; 

Τον Νόιερ και τον Βάιντενφελερ; Τον Σίλεσεν και τον Κρουλ (τον βλέπω με τη Νιουκάσλ και είναι σπουδαίος); Τον Νάβας; Τον Ζούλιο Σέζαρ; Τον Αλγερινό; Τον Λιορίς; Και άλλοι ακόμα αξίζουν τον τίτλο του MVP για τις ομάδες τους. 

Πραγματικά, παίζει να είχαμε τον χειρότερο τερματοφύλακα όλων σε αυτό το τουρνουά!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν πουλούσε τσαμπουκά. Ο ίδιος λέει πως τους έλεγε πως ξέρει πώς θα χτυπήσουν τα πέναλτι.



Οπότε πρόκειται για διαλεκτική συζήτηση για την καντιανή φιλοσοφία. :)


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Σε αυτό το Μουντιάλ πάντως έχουμε δει εκπληκτικούς τερματοφύλακες, απόδειξη ότι η κάθε ομάδα ξεκινάει από το τέρμα.
> 
> Ποιον να πρωτοπιάσω;
> 
> ...



Και ξεχνάς τους δύο man of the match (σε διαφορετικά παιχνίδια), Οτσόα του Μεξικού και Χάουαρντ των ΗΠΑ. Κι από κοντά οι βέλγοι Κουρτουά και Μινιολέ (ο πρώτος μας έδειξε τα διαπιστευτήρια του, ο δεύτερος όχι αλλά είναι εξίσου αξιόλογος).


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2014)

> Kαι άλλοι ακόμα αξίζουν τον τίτλο του MVP για τις ομάδες τους.



Τους έβαλα στο παραπάνω. Αλλά ναι, έχεις δίκιο για όλους. 

Ο Μινιολέ έδωσε διαπιστευτήρια με τη σπουδαία Λίβερπουλ φέτος. Δεν χρειάζεται άλλα. ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2014)

Ροτζέριε, δεν το έπιασα το σχόλιό σου, αλλά στο δικό μου το μυαλό τσαμπουκά πουλάς όταν κάνεις τον μάγκα, απειλείς και γενικώς η συμπεριφορά σου είναι επιθετική. 

Το να πας να τους "σπάσεις" το ηθικό, λέγοντάς τους πως ξέρεις πώς εκτελούν τα πέναλτι, δεν το κατατάσσω στον τσαμπουκά, εκτός αν συνοδεύτηκε και από εν γένει άσχημη συμπεριφορά. 

Δεν ξέρω, ο Καντ τι θα έλεγε για τον ορισμό του "τσαμπουκά"; :)


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ο Μινιολέ έδωσε διαπιστευτήρια με τη σπουδαία Λίβερπουλ φέτος. Δεν χρειάζεται άλλα. ;)



Ακριβώς! ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2014)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...cord-16-saves-at-the-same-time-181458379.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Ώστε, λοιπόν, δεν είναι το ποδόσφαιρο καθρέφτης της κοινωνίας; ;)

Ορίστε ένα άρθρο που ανακατεύει τα πάντα (*Να μην έρθει στην Ευρώπη*), και όπου ο φαντασιακός υποκειμενισμός του αρθρογράφου δεν αναδεικνύει μόνο τον δικό του ψυχισμό, αλλά προσφέρει και γόνιμο βήμα και σε ψύχραιμους και πολύπλευρους σχολιαστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

*Alfredo Di Stéfano* (4 July 1926 – 7 July 2014)

*Di Stéfano's golden memories* (UEFA.com)


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Το «Θεέ μου, τι σου κάναμε;» είναι μια καλή γαλλική κωμωδία. 

(4,5 στα 5 αστεράκια το κοινό, 1,5 ο κριτικός του Αθηνοράματος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συναντιούνται στο ίδιο μέρος.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Όταν θέλεις να πεις οπωσδήποτε τα δικά σου, ενώ ο χορηγός σου χαμογελάει παράξενα από πάνω δεξιά...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2014)

Ντοκ, :lol::lol:

Αφιερωμένο στο Θέμη:): Βλέπω χτες τον αγώνα στη ΝΕΡΙΤ, με περιγραφή Αλέξη Σπυρόπουλου. Ακούω κάτι «η μπάλα διέλαθε της προσοχής του [τάδε Γερμανού παίκτη, πού να θυμάμαι τώρα]», λέω μπα, θα παράκουσα. Μετά από λίγο, αρχή αρχή πάντα και πριν το πρώτο γκολ, γίνεται μια φάση στο τέρμα της Γερμανίας, τσακώνονται ένας Βραζιλιάνος και ένας Γερμανός, πάει ένας άλλος Γερμανός να δει τι γίνεται, τους χωρίζει ο διαιτητής. Ο Αλέξης Σπυρόπουλος περιγράφει όλο αυτό και στον δεύτερο Γερμανό παίχτη καταλήγει: «πήγε και ο [τάδε] να _*αιτηθεί τα ρέστα*_».:blink: Μετά τα πρώτα γκολ άρχισε και κάτι μπακαλιάρους του στιλ «τα όνειρα της Βραζιλίας καταρρέουν σαν πύργος στην άμμο του Μπέλο Οριζόντε», το τσιγγάνικο βιολί πίσω του έλειπε μόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν θέλεις να πεις οπωσδήποτε τα δικά σου...


Εννοείς ότι με τον τίτλο παραπέμπει στις 10/12/2003;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Όχι, εννοώ τους περιφερειακούς υπότιτλους με τα πολιτικά μηνύματα.

(Και νομίζω ότι μετά από τη χτεσινή βραδιά όλοι έμαθαν για πότε καταρρέει μια ομάδα που εντάξει, δεν ήταν και για εφτάρα...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Ο Σπυρόπουλος είχε τη μοναδική τύχη να μεταδώσει ένα ιστορικό από κάθε άποψη παιχνίδι και, όπως είπε ο ίδιος χτες (για τον Φρεντ...), «εμετρήθη, εζυγίσθη και ευρέθη ελλιποβαρής [sic]»...


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα έτσι: θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι χάσαμε σ' έναν αγώνα που ήμασταν καλύτεροι (ή πιο επιθετικοί, τέλος πάντων). Αντί να μας διώξει η Ολλανδία με κανένα 4-0. Ή μήπως θα προτιμούσαμε να μας διώξει ένας κολοσσός;



Καλημέρα. Τώρα που ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει ποδοσφαιρικός διασυρμός, ίσως είναι καλύτερο να φεύγεις με το κεφάλι ψηλά από ένα επίπεδο που είναι στα κυβικά σου. Ιδίως αν δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τον ποδοσφαιρικό διασυρμό από τον εθνικό διασυρμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτή, Νίκελ. Κτγμ, η σωστή διάσταση στον αθλητισμό απαιτεί δύο θεμέλιους πυλώνες:

(1) Τη θέληση να φτάνεις όσο πιο μακριά μπορείς και να αγωνίζεσαι σε κάθε επίπεδο όσο καλύτερα μπορείς.
(2) Να μην υπερεκτιμάς τις όποιες νίκες σου και να μην υποτιμάς τις όποιες ήττες σου, αλλά να μαθαίνεις και από τα καλά και από τα κακά.

Αν αντιμετωπίζεις την αθλητική, εθνική ή ομαδική, θριαμβευτική ή μη νίκη και συντριπτική ή μη ήττα σαν προέκταση του εαυτού σου και των ιδεών σου, είσαι τελικά χαμένος από χέρι.


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Σπυρόπουλος είχε τη μοναδική τύχη να μεταδώσει ένα ιστορικό από κάθε άποψη παιχνίδι και, όπως είπε ο ίδιος χτες (για τον Φρεντ...), «εμετρήθη, εζυγίσθη και ευρέθη ελλιποβαρής [sic]»...



Για τον Όσκαρ το είπε, τον ταλαίπωρο τον Φρεντ τον υπερασπιζόταν (χτες). Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι ήταν κακός ο Σπυρόπουλος, με δεδομένο τι ματς του έλαχε να σπικάρει. Βασικά, παρέμεινε... Σπυρόπουλος, με τα καλά και τα κακά του. Αν ήταν κάνας άλλος της ΝΕΡΙΤ στη θέση του, ακόμα θα γελάγαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

rogne said:


> Για τον Όσκαρ το είπε, τον ταλαίπωρο τον Φρεντ τον υπερασπιζόταν (χτες).


Σωστός (κεκτημένη ταχύτητα)...


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Αυτό ήθελα να το πω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν είχα τη σιγουριά του rogne. 

Το παρακάτω μού το έστειλαν και το βρήκα αρκετά γουστόζικο ώστε να το διασώσουμε κι εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ωραίο ματς το Γκάνα-Γερμανία χθες! Κρίμα που η Γκάνα δεν ολοκλήρωσε τον θρίαμβό της...



Με ένα γκολάκι, πόσα πράγματα θα ήταν διαφορετικά, ε; (Μάλλον τίποτα.)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2014)

Η κατάρα του Τζάγκερ φταίει για την συντριβή της Βραζιλίας!

Ούτε οι παίκτες αλλά ούτε και ο Σκολάρι φταίνε για την συντριβή της Βραζιλίας με 7-1 από την Γερμανία. Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που αποδίδουν την ταπεινωτική ήττα των Βραζιλιάνων στην «κατάρα» που κουβαλά ο Μικ Τζάγκερ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2014)

Το τσίμπησα από το φ/β, συγκεκριμένα από τη σελίδα της γερμανικής Ποδοσφαιρικής Ομοσπονδίας:

Caros Brasileiros. Primeiramente gostaríamos de agradecer pelo carinho que estamos sendo recebidos por todas as pessoas em cada momento da nossa estadia no Brasil. Fora isto desde 2006 sabemos como é doloroso perder uma semi-final no próprio país. Desejamos tudo de bom e o melhor para o futuro para vocês.
______________________
Wir möchten uns bei allen Brasilianern für die tolle Gastfreundschaft und unglaubliche Herzlichkeit bedanken. Seit 2006 wissen wir, wie es ist, ein Halbfinale im eigenen Land zu verlieren. Kopf hoch! Wir wünschen Euch alles Gute für die Zukunft!​
Μήνυμα στα πορτογαλικά και στα γερμανικά, όπου οι Γερμανοί ευχαριστούν τους Βραζιλιάνους για τη φιλοξενία τους όσο βρίσκονταν στη Βραζιλία, τους λένε ότι συμπάσχουν γιατί κι εκείνοι έχασαν ημιτελικό το 2006 στην έδρα τους, και τους εύχονται τα καλύτερα για το μέλλον. Κάθε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα και πράγματα στην Ελλάδα απλώς δεν υπάρχει...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2014)

Γιατί μου το πόσταρες αυτό, νίκελ; Τρολάρεις; Ας τσιμπήσω, λοιπόν! :) 

Το πρώτο Μουντιάλ που είδα και θυμάμαι ήταν του 1982 και ο τελικός που η Ιταλία κέρδισε τη Γερμανία 3-1 με τον θρυλικό πλέον πανηγυρισμό του Ταρντέλι. 
Η ποδοσφαιρική μου γνώμη για τη Γερμανία διαμορφώθηκε και τότε και αργότερα και είναι πάντα αρνητική μέχρι σήμερα. Έχω το ποδοσφαιρικό ήθος να αναγνωρίσω την ανωτερότητά τους σε πολλές στιγμές της ιστορίας του ποδοσφαίρου, να βάλω παίκτες τους στην καλύτερή μου 20άδα, να θαυμάσω γκολ που έχουν βάλει. Αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει ότι θέλω να χάνουν παντού και πάντα. 
Δεν αντέχω να τους βλέπω να παίζουν σαν ρομπότ, όπως χθες που έλεγα ότι κατάλαβα για ποιον γυρίστηκε η διαφήμιση με τους κλώνους... χεχεχε, να είναι τρομερά αθλητικοί, ψυχροί, ψύχραιμοι, επίμονοι κλπ (ο Σπυρόπουλος τα είπε σωστά χθες) και να κερδίζουν πάντα, όπως είχε πει και ο Λίνεκερ. Τρομερά και αξιοθαύμαστα χαρακτηριστικά όλα, αλλά προτιμώ στο ποδόσφαιρο (στη διασκέδασή μου δηλαδή) το απρόβλεπτο, την "αλητεία", το πάθος, τη μαεστρία, τον θυμό, τη στενοχώρια, τα συναισθήματα γενικότερα που δείχνουν οι Λατινοαμερικάνοι, οι νοτιοευρωπαίοι, ακόμα και οι Αφρικανοί ή οι αραβόφωνοι. Δεν θέλω να αγοράσω αυτοκίνητο Golf ή να τους αναθέσω να κυβερνήσουν τον κόσμο. Εκεί μπορεί και να τους διάλεγα. Στο ποδόσφαιρο θέλω συναίσθημα, θέλω και λίγο αλάνα, θέλω Τζιοβάνι, Ριβάλντο, Ούγκο Σάντσεζ και Χιγκίτα, Σιλαβέρτ και τόσους άλλους που έδωσαν μοναδικές παραστάσεις στα Μουντιάλ στα χρόνια που θυμάμαι. Θέλω και Μέσι και Αντρέα Πίρλο. Δεν θέλω αυτούς που θα μου χαρίσουν το άρτιο αποτέλεσμα και θα το κάνουν να φαίνεται σαν δουλειά καθημερινότητας, αλλά αυτούς που θα μου χαρίσουν μοναδικές στιγμές που θα θυμάμαι... Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό το σκεπτικό μου. 

Χθες είδαμε μια μοναδική παράσταση και από τις δύο πλευρές. Την καλύτερη από τους Γερμανούς και τη χειρότερη από τους Βραζιλιάνους (η πιο μέτρια Βραζιλία όλων των εποχών συνολικά) που συνδυάστηκαν και έφεραν αυτό το 7-1. Οι Γερμανοί πλέον παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο Μπαρτσελόνα (την οποία υποστηρίζω). Δεν είναι τυχαίο για μένα ότι θέλγουν με δανεικά χαρακτηριστικά από Ισπανία και δη Καταλωνία. Πολύ καλά κάνουν. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως με την Αργεντινή είμαι. Και αν δεν περάσει, με την Ολλανδία. 

Και μη βγει κάνας πονηρός τώρα και μιλήσει για κόντρα με Δρα και λοιπά ανυπόστατα. Την άποψή μου για την εθνική Γερμανίας την έχω από 10 ετών όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2014)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι υπήρξαν καν αμφιβολίες για το ζευγάρι του τελικού:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2014)

Μεταφέρω εδώ (και ελπίζω ο Ρογήρος να μου συγχωρέσει την πρωτοβουλία) ένα άρθρο που έγραψε χτες, λίγο πριν από την πρόκριση της αγαπημένης του Αργεντινής (με το οποίο συμφωνώ λέξη προς λέξη):

Θα πρέπει να επισημανθεί εκ νέου πόσο πεπλανημένη είναι η αντίληψη που εμφανίζει τις εθνικές ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου ως φορείς στερεοτύπων σχετικών με εθνικές νοοτροπίες. Εκείνη που θέλει τους Γερμανούς τέλειους εκφραστές της πειθαρχίας και οργάνωσης (ή στην πιο εξτρήμ εκδοχή της στρατιές τεθωρακισμένων υπό τις οδηγίες του Μανστάιν και του Γκουντέριαν), τους Βραζιλιάνους ανέμελους μπαλαδόρους της Κοπακαμπάνα, τους Ολλανδούς υποδείγματα του δυτικοευρωπαϊκού ορθολογισμού (εσχάτως καθοδηγούμενους μαεστρικά από τον... Ντάισελμπλουμ), τους Αργεντίνους χορευτές τάνγκο με εκρήξεις βίας κι αφερεγγυότητας κ.ο.κ. Εκτός του ότι αγνοεί βασικά στοιχεία της ποδοσφαιρικής ιστορίας (π.χ. ο ατομισμός, η απειθαρχία και το σκληρό ποδόσφαιρο στα όρια του αντιαθλητικού αποτελούν διαχρονικά στοιχεία των ολλανδικών ομάδων όσο κι αν έρχονται σε προφανή αντίθεση με το ευρέως διαδεδομένο στερεότυπο), παραβλέπει και τη σύγχρονη ποδοσφαιρική πραγματικότητα.

Εδώ κι αρκετές δεκαετίες δεν υπάρχουν, τουλάχιστον στο ποδόσφαιρο υψηλού επιπέδου, παίκτες-προϊόντα της αλάνας, οι οποίοι θα μετέφεραν άμεσα τα στοιχεία μιας λαϊκής νοοτροπίας “εθνικού” χαρακτήρα. Όλοι οι ποδοσφαιριστές είναι προϊόντα ποδοσφαιρικών ακαδημιών στις οποίες το πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης και κατάρτισης είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό πανομοιότυπο, είτε βρίσκεστε στο Ρίο ή το Μπουένος Άιρες, είτε στη Βαρκελώνη, τη Λυών ή το Ντόρτμουντ. Από κει και πέρα, όλες οι σοβαρές (ποδοσφαιρικά) χώρες διαθέτουν εθνικό σχέδιο ανάπτυξης σε όλα τα επίπεδα και στρατηγικής για την εθνική τους ομάδα. Ο βαθμός επιτυχίας του, όμως, εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες: συμβιβασμός με τις προτεραιότητες των συλλόγων της ημεδαπής, δυνατότητα συγκράτησης του “παιδομαζώματος” από πλουσιότερους συλλόγους άλλων χωρών, δυνατότητα (συγκυριακή ή όχι) να διαθέτει η εθνική τους βασικό κορμό από 1 ή 2 συλλόγους της ημεδαπής (όπως συμβαίνει κατά παράδοση στη Γερμανία ή κάποτε στην Ολλανδία της δεκαετίας του ’70, μέχρι σήμερα στην Ισπανία κ.ο.κ.).

Με βάση τις τρέχουσες συγκυρίες, μια ομοσπονδία όπως η γερμανική έχει απείρως μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες κι ευκαιρίες να δουλέψει πάνω στο πρότζεκτ "εθνική ομάδα" απ’ ό,τι οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα. Η Αργεντινή έπαιξε το Σάββατο με ενδεκάδα της οποίας οι παίκτες αγωνίζονται σε 8 διαφορετικούς συλλόγους: ο μόνος που (έτυχε να) αγωνίζεται επί αμερικανικού εδάφους παίζει στο Μεξικό, όλοι οι υπόλοιποι στην Ευρώπη. Ποια δουλειά σε βάθος θα μπορούσε να γίνει με παίκτες που ενσωματώνονται στην αποστολή για λίγες μέρες εν μέσω δύο υπερατλαντικών ταξιδιών; Η περίπτωση της Βραζιλίας είναι παρεμφερής.

Η μόνη χώρα με υποδομές και ομοσπονδιακές δομές ενδεχομένως πιο ανεπτυγμένες από τη Γερμανία θα πρέπει να είναι η Γαλλία. Δυστυχώς για εκείνη έχει να αντιμετωπίσει μια σειρά από εγγενή προβλήματα που την περιάγουν σε μειονεκτική θέση: λεηλασία ταλέντων εκ μέρους αλλοδαπών συλλόγων (κυρίως βρετανικών), απώλειες παικτών που προτιμούν να αγωνιστούν με τις εθνικές των χωρών καταγωγής τους, αδυναμία σχηματισμού εθνικού κορμού αγωνιζόμενου σε μικρό αριθμό ημεδαπών συλλόγων κ.λπ.

Εάν πάντως υπάρχει κάποια βεβαιότητα, αυτή έγκειται στο ότι οι ποδοσφαιρικές ικανότητες δεν αποτελούν θέμα γονιδίων, διαφορετικά πώς θα μπορούσαν να εκφράζουν τη γερμανική πειθαρχία ποδοσφαιριστές με εθνοτική καταγωγή από την Τουρκία, την Τυνησία ή την Γκάνα; Επίσης, τα πρότυπα οργάνωσης δεν αποτελούν προνόμιο των θεωρούμενων ως "οργανωμένων, πειθαρχημένων και ορθολογιστών" λαών (άλλο πεπλανημένο εξηγητικό σχήμα αυτό). Αρκεί να φέρει κάποιος στο μυαλό του το παράδειγμα του ελληνικού μπάσκετ.

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να τελειώνουμε κάποια στιγμή με όλες αυτές τις ισοπεδωτικές θεωρίες περί αντίθεσης "ευρωπαϊκού" και "λατινοαμερικάνικου" ποδοσφαίρου, λες κι υπάρχει ένα κι ομοιογενές ευρωπαϊκό ή λατινοαμερικάνικο πρότυπο. Τι σχέση έχει ως πρότυπο το βραζιλιάνικο ποδόσφαιρο με αυτό της Αργεντινής; Μήπως η δεύτερη δεν είναι τελικά σε νοοτροπία απείρως ευρωπαϊκότερη χώρα απ' ό,τι η πατρίδα μας;

Αυτά και καλό παιχνίδι!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2014)

Στο καλό, αποκλείστηκε η Ολλανδία... Κρίμα, και περίμενα πώς και πώς να κάνω χάζι τον προπονητή της στον πάγκο την Κυριακή  
Βέβαια, μου λύνεται έτσι το δίλημμα με ποιον θα είμαι στον τελικό (με την Ευρώπη, φυσικά).

Έδιτ, τώρα είδα τον ποδοσφαιρικό Ρογήρο: :upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2014)

World Cup 2014: The three words which sum up all 32 nations in Brazil (*The Telegraph*)

Το ρεζουμέ από το κείμενο:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2014)

...
Bala perdida (_Mano Negra Illegal_) - Big Mama






Fuerza, gauchos!


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Μοιραίοι παίκτες: για την Ελλάδα ο Γκέκας, για τη Γερμανία ο Γκέτσε.

Είναι γνήσια απόλαυση να παρακολουθείς ένα παιχνίδι που είναι όμορφο και αμφίρροπο ως το τέλος, όπου υποστηρίζεις αυτόν που θα δείξει ότι είναι καλύτερος αλλά και οι δύο είναι πολύ καλοί, όπου εξαντλείται σχεδόν ο χρόνος του παιχνιδιού αλλά ευτυχώς δεν πάει στα πέναλτι (άθλια διαδικασία). Ο Μέσι δεν έκανε το θαύμα, αλλά καλό είναι τα πράγματα γενικώς να μην περιμένουμε να κρίνονται με θαύματα.

Παρέμπ: ο εθνικός ύμνος της Αργεντινής δεν είναι πανέμορφος;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/germans-humiliated-after-winning-world-cup-638-sec,36450/ :twit: :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Αν κυκλοφορήσει το βιντεάκι με το οποίο έκλεισε η Νέριτ τις μεταδόσεις των αγώνων του Μουντιάλ, με φάσεις και στιγμιότυπα από τους αγώνες και μουσική υπόκρουση το επίσημο τραγούδι στην εκτέλεση με τον Πίτμπουλ, να το βρούμε και να το βάλουμε εδώ: είναι καλό αναμνηστικό. Αλλά μπορεί να βρείτε και καλύτερο.

Προς το παρόν, από την έναρξη:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2014)

Νομίζω πως από τις μεγαλύτερες αδικίες σε αυτό το Μουντιάλ ήταν η απονομή της Χρυσής Μπάλας στον Μέσι. Σίγουρα ήταν μέτριος (με βάση τις δυνατότητές του) σε όλο το τουρνουά (παρά τα κάνα δυο κρίσιμα γκολ) και σίγουρα υπήρχαν άλλοι που έπαιξαν καλύτερα για τις ομάδες τους και τις οδήγησαν ψηλά. 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2014)

Για τον Δόκτορα, που κέρδισε η ομάδα του και είναι χαρούμενος... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Σπυρόπουλος είχε τη μοναδική τύχη να μεταδώσει ένα ιστορικό από κάθε άποψη παιχνίδι και, όπως είπε ο ίδιος χτες (για τον Φρεντ...), «εμετρήθη, εζυγίσθη και ευρέθη ελλιποβαρής [sic]»...



Νομίζω το ξανάπε αυτό χτες, νομίζω μαζί με ένα «[ο τάδε] θα κάνει το έξτρα μίλι». Και μπακαλιάροι, και αγγλισμοί.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2014)

Παρ' όλα αυτά, εγώ τον προτιμώ από κάτι άχρωμους, άοσμους και άνοστους ρεπόρτερ που μάζεψε πάλι η ΝΕΡΙΤ και κινούνται στα χνάρια των προκατόχων των θέσεών τους που κοίμιζαν το κοινό με τις μεταδόσεις τους και τη δήλωση του αυτονόητου όπως πάντα. 

Ο Σπυρόπουλος έχει ρυθμό, δεν σε κοιμίζει, έχει καλό τόνο στη φωνή και, αν κάποιος παρακολουθεί αγγλικό ποδόσφαιρο, προσπαθεί να μιμηθεί το στιλ των Άγγλων εκφωνητών που ξέρουν πότε να σχολιάζουν και πότε να περιγράφουν σε έναν αγώνα. Αν περιόριζε και τα ποιητικο-φιλοσοφικά του θα ήταν μακράν ο καλύτερος που έχει απομείνει πλέον. Τουλάχιστον ξέρει και από ποδόσφαιρο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Απολαυστικές σκέψεις του Physicist στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου:

Για το φετινό Μουντιάλ ξετυλίγονται μπροστά μας πράγματα πρωτοφανή και κοσμοϊστορικά που κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν συνέλαβε σφαιρικά. 

1. Οι δύο αντίπαλες και η διοργανώτρια κυβερνώνται και οι τρεις από γυναίκες. (Σημ. ο Γκάουκ δεν μετράει, γλάστρα το αξίωμα).

2. Σαν να μην έφτανε το εξαιρετικά σπάνιο γεγονός ότι έχουμε δύο εν ζωή Πάπες, προέρχονται επιπλέον από τις δύο αντίπαλες του τελικού.

3. Για πρώτη φορά σε ημιτελικό έπεσε εφτάρα.

4. Αθροίζοντας τα ψηφία του έτους 2014 παίρνουμε το αποτέλεσμα 7, κάτι που δεν ίσχυε για καμία χρονολογία κανενός Μουντιάλ μέχρι σήμερα.

Χμ. Τραβολογιέσαι μια ζωή να γίνεις ορθολογιστής κι έρχεται ένα Μουντιάλ και σε κάνει μάγο-βουντού.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/12/meze-125/#comment-231044


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2014)

Χτεσινός Καρπετόπουλος (πριν από τον τελικό). Να δούμε και ποιες προβλέψεις βασισμένες σε αμιγώς ποδοσφαιρικά κριτήρια μπορεί να βγαίνουν σωστές (τα μπολντ στο κείμενο δικά μου):


*Φοβούνται ποτέ οι Γερμανοί;*

Η Γερμανία είναι η σταθερότερη του τουρνουά κι αυτή που μας χάρισε δυο τρομακτικές επιθετικές παραστάσεις, τις νίκες με Πορτογάλους και Βραζιλιάνους. Η Αργεντινή από τη μεριά της είναι αυτή που φόβισε όλους τους αντιπάλους της χωρίς να είναι θεαματική. Της αρκούσε τελικά ότι είχε τον Μέσι. Μπορεί να φοβηθούν οι Γερμανοί; Εντός ολίγων ωρών η απάντηση.


Γερμανοί και Αργεντίνοι συναντήθηκαν για πρώτη φορά σε τελικό το 1986. Η Αργεντινή ήταν το απόλυτο φαβορί έχοντας έναν Μαραντόνα που κάλπαζε. Οι Γερμανοί πούλησαν πολύ ακριβά το τομάρι τους ισοφαρίζοντας σε 2-2, το σε βάρος τους 0-2: έχασαν από ένα λάθος της άμυνάς τους που ανεξήγητα βρέθηκε πολύ ψηλά στο 84' και την τρύπησε ο Μπουρουσάγα. Το 1990 η Γερμανία του Ματέους έμοιαζε έτοιμη να κάνει περίπατο με τη λαβωμένη Αργεντινή.
Ομως οι Αργεντίνοι ηττήθηκαν τελικά εξαιτίας ενός αυστηρού πέναλτι που έδωσε ένας Μεξικανός διαιτητής και που στάθηκε αιτία να υποστηρίζει ακόμα ο Μαραντόνα ότι η FIFA τον τιμώρησε γιατί χάλασε το πάρτι των Ιταλών. *Στους δυο τελικούς των δύο, το σασπένς το χάρισε η ανθεκτικότητα του ηττημένου: ελπίζω να συμβεί το ίδιο και σήμερα.*

Απορία
Πριν αρχίσει το ματς η δική μου απορία είναι μόνο μία: αν η παρουσία του Μέσι θα τρομάξει τον Γιοακίμ Λεβ όσο και τους υπόλοιπους προπονητές που αντιμετώπισαν την Αργεντινή. Η Ελβετία για να μη βρει ο Μέσι χώρους έπαιξε ένα στιβαρό και οργανωμένο κατενάτσιο. Το πολύ ποιοτικό Βέλγιο του Βίλμοτς προετοιμάστηκε αποκλειστικά για να παίξει με αντεπιθέσεις κι όταν βρέθηκε να χάνει από νωρίς δεν είχε plan B. Ο Φαν Χάαλ την πάτησε τελευταίος, αφού για να περιορίσει τον Μέσι, άλλαξε για ένα βράδυ την παραγωγική λογική της ομάδας του. Αν κι ο Λεβ φρενάρει τη Γερμανία του η Αργεντινή έχει τύχη να κάνει ό,τι με την Ολλανδία, δηλαδή να ελέγξει τον ρυθμό, να περιορίσει τους αντίπαλους κυνηγούς που πολλές βοήθειες από τους μέσους δεν θα έχουν, αν κοιτάζουν τον Μέσι, και να περιμένει ατομικές ενέργειες από τους κυνηγούς της, που κάνουν μεν λίγα, πλην όμως καλά.

Τάσεις
Μέχρι τώρα ο Λεβ δεν έχει δείξει μαζοχιστικές τάσεις κι από ματς σε ματς το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να κοιτάζει την ομάδα του. Με την Αλγερία αμύνθηκε πολύ ψηλά, πιστεύοντας ότι οι κίνδυνοι που θα μπορούσαν να του δημιουργήσουν οι αντίπαλοι είναι διαχειρίσιμοι: δεν είχε κάνει την καλύτερη δυνατή εκτίμηση, γιατί οι Αλγερινοί στις αντεπιθέσεις ήταν φωτιά, όμως η απόφασή του αφορούσε την ομάδα του και την επιθετικότητά της κι όχι το πώς θα περιοριστεί ο αντίπαλος. Με τους Γάλλους μάζεψε πιο πολύ την ομάδα του στα μετόπισθεν για να περιοριστούν οι χώροι και να αμυνθεί καλύτερα, χωρίς να σκέφτεται αν θα παίξει η Γαλλία με Μπενζεμά και Ζιρού από τον άξονα ή με τους κοντούς εξτρέμ από το πλάι. Με τη Βραζιλία τέλος, σε ένα ματς αριστούργημα, ζήτησε πίεση στους αντίπαλους μέσους που κατεβάζουν μπάλα, κι όταν ο Φερναντίνιο κι ο Γουστάβο εγκλωβίστηκαν, έγινε πάρτι.

Αστέρι
Η Αργεντινή ποντάρει αποκλειστικά στον φόβο που προκαλεί ο Μέσι. Η Γερμανία πρέπει απλά να παίξει το ποδόσφαιρό της. Αν δεν φοβηθεί, θα προσθέσει ένα τέταρτο αστέρι στη φανέλα της


Σενάριο
Η ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ υπήρξε το φαβορί μου για το τουρνουά άμα τη εμφανίσει της. Πριν το τουρνουά αρχίσει, πίστευα ότι οι γηπεδούχοι Βραζιλιάνοι θα μπορούσαν, όπως στο Confederation Cup,
να πάρουν τα δυο - τρία ματς κόντρα στους Ευρωπαίους που θα έβρισκαν μπροστά τους και να φτάσουν στον τελικό: σε αυτόν δύσκολα θα έχαναν. Χρειάστηκε να 'ρθω εδώ για να καταλάβω το άγχος τους, που ήταν τελικά και ο λόγος της ιστορικής αποτυχίας τους. Οι Γερμανοί, αντίθετα, άγχος δεν είχαν ποτέ.
Παρά την απουσία του Ρόις, που ήταν ο καλύτερος φέτος Γερμανός ποδοσφαιριστής, παρ' όλο που ο Γκέτσε ερχόταν από μία σεζόν που πιο πολύ στον πάγκο της Μπάγερν ξεροστάλιαζε παρά έπαιζε, παρ' όλο που ο Μίλερ ούτε σέντερ φορ είναι, ούτε στη θέση αυτή θέλει να παίζει, παρ' ότι η άμυνά τους έμοιαζε να 'χει προβλήματα όταν ο αντίπαλος (Γκάνα, Αλγερία, ΗΠΑ) δεν ήταν από αυτούς που σου δίνουν κίνητρα για υπερβάσεις, οι Γερμανοί έκαναν ένα εξαιρετικό τουρνουά κερδίζοντας συμπάθειες. Από την άλλη είδαμε σε αυτό το τουρνουά και την απόλυτη ωριμότητα του Μέσι, που ήταν χρήσιμος χωρίς να είναι αγωνιστικά στα καλύτερά του. Σαν τον Μαραντόνα του 1990, ο Μέσι μάζευε τον κόσμο γύρω του κι επιχειρούσε δύσκολα πράγματα- τα περισσότερα από τα οποία δεν του βγήκαν.

Αλλά δεν εκβίασε προσπάθειες, δεν μονοπώλησε την μπάλα, δεν εκβίασε σχεδόν τίποτα.
Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ομάδα παίζει κόντρα στον καλύτερο παίκτη. Οταν συναντιούνται Γερμανία - Αργεντινή σε τελικό, αυτό είναι πάντα το σενάριο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2014)

Λα, λα, λα λα, λα λα, λα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψε κανείς στα παραλειπόμενα του Μουντιάλ, αλλά πρόσεξα ότι ο Μέσι όχι μόνο μπάλα δεν μπορούσε να παίξει (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα σπάνια ξεσπάσματά του), αλλά ούτε τον (υπέροχο) εθνικό ύμνο τους δεν μπορούσε (ή δεν ήξερε) να τραγουδήσει.


Ας βάλω εδώ την απάντησή μου, αν και μπορεί πραγματικά η κριτική προς τον Μέσι να είναι εξαιρετικό δείγμα της silly season.

Στο 47' του τελικού, ο Μέσι κάνει ένα από τα ξεπετάγματά του, μπαίνει και πλασάρει από τα αριστερά τον Νόιερ (που προσπαθεί να του κλείσει το οπτικό πεδίο). Το φάλτσο που δίνει στο τόπι ο Μέσι τού βγαίνει εξωτερικό, η φάση περνάει στη συλλογική μνήμη ως εξαιρετική κίνηση του Νόιερ κλπ.

Σε έναν άλλο κόσμο, το φάλτσο βγαίνει όπως το ήθελε, εσωτερικό και μπανανάτο, η μπάλα περνάει τον ανήμπορο να αντιδράσει Νόιερ και καταλήγει στο πλεκτό πίσω δεξιά. Αργεντινή 1-0.

Τι θα διαβάζαμε σήμερα; Διαλέξτε κατά βούληση:

«Το μαγικό χάδι του Μέσι στην μπάλα» (αν το ματς έληγε 1-0)
«Παρά το μαγικό χάδι του Μέσι, τα πάντσερ ισοπέδωσαν την αργεντινή άμυνα με την αντεπίθεσή τους και κέρδισαν το τέταρτο αστέρι» (αν το ματς έληγε, π.χ. 1-2).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα διαβάζαμε ύμνους για το μεγαλείο ενός παίκτη που αρκεί μια ευφυής κίνησή του σε όλο τον αγώνα για να δώσει τη νίκη στην ομάδα του και τη χαρά σε όλη τη χώρα του...


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα διαβάζαμε ύμνους για το μεγαλείο ενός παίκτη που αρκεί μια ευφυής κίνησή του σε όλο τον αγώνα για να δώσει τη νίκη στην ομάδα του και τη χαρά σε όλη τη χώρα του...





nickel said:


> Ο Μέσι δεν έκανε το θαύμα, αλλά καλό είναι τα πράγματα γενικώς να μην περιμένουμε να κρίνονται με θαύματα.



Επειδή είναι silly season, μέχρι και πολιτικά συμπεράσματα θα μπορούσα να βγάλω από την μπάλα — αλλά δεν είναι ακόμα silly enough. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2014)

Μερικές απορίες που μου μείνανε από το ποδόσφαιρο:
α. Γιατί έχει αλλάξει το σχέδιο της μπάλλας;
β. Πόσες αλλαγές επιτρέπονται; Ήξερα δύο, αλλά στους αγώνες που είδα, χωρίς να κρατήσω λογαριασμό, μου φάνηκε ότι γίνονταν περισσότερες. Απλώς μπερδεύτηκα;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2014)

Οι αλλαγές είναι τρεις (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν παλιά λιγότερες). Για το σχέδιο της μπάλας ρώτησα κι εγώ, αλλά αυτές οι ερωτήσεις έχουν συνήθως ως αποτέλεσμα να σε κοιτάει ο άλλος με ύφος «μα πώς σου ήρθε τώρα να το ρωτήσεις αυτό;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2014)

Οι αλλαγές είναι τρεις (+1 Παλ). Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, κάθε διοργάνωση έχει τη δική της μπάλα, για λόγους τόσο ουσιαστικούς (συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές) όσο και (πολύ περισσότερο) μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 15, 2014)

Το flair περιγράφεις, δόκτορα; :upz: 

Η ιστορία έγραψε, όμως, ότι έχασε από τους powerful, focused, committed... ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι; Ποιος κατηγορεί τον, άτυχο, πλην όμως αποτυχόντα, Μέσσι ότι δεν τραγουδά τον εθνικό ύμνο της χώρας του; Ποιος ποδοσφαιριστής της Εθνικής Αργεντινής τραγουδά στον εθνικό ύμνο; Δεν πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι λόγω της μεγάλης διάρκειας του εθνικού ύμνου της Αργεντινής στις αθλητικές εκδηλώσεις παίζεται μόνο το εισαγωγικό, ορχηστρικό, μέρος του και όχι οι στροφές που τραγουδιούνται; Λέω, δηλαδή.

[Βικούλα: "Due to the excessive length of the official version, in international events such as the Olympic Games, association football games, and the Rugby World Cup, only the instrumental introduction (which lasts 1 minute 6 seconds) is played"].


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι γιατί θυμάμαι κάτι που με ενθουσίαζε, ότι κάθε φορά οι παραταγμένοι παίκτες και μαζί και οι Αργεντινοί στις κερκίδες, συνέχιζαν και έλεγαν και μια στροφή φωναχτά. Όλοι, εκτός από τον Μέσι, που (νομίζω ότι) καλά καλά δεν κουνούσε ούτε τα χείλια του, να δείξει πως τραγουδά κι αυτός. Αλλά, αν δεν βρω βιντεάκι, θα με κάνετε να μην εμπιστεύομαι τη μνήμη μου. :-(


Δεν αποκλείεται να θυμάμαι τον βραζιλιάνικο, οπότε... καλά έκανε ο Μέσι και δεν τραγουδούσε. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

Το βίντεο είναι άθλιας ποιότητας και έχει καταχωρισθεί στο Γιου Τιουμπ με εσφαλμένο τρόπο. Είναι όμως η ανάκρουση του εθνικού ύμνου της Αργεντινής πριν αρχίσει ο τελικός της Κυριακής. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν τραγουδά στίχους του ύμνου (οι οπαδοί στις εξέδρες τραγουδούν στο στυλ "ω-ω-ω" ;) ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Πρόλαβα και είδα και καλύτερο βιντεάκι από το παραπάνω. Είναι φανερό ότι είχαμε όλοι παράλογες απαιτήσεις από τον Μέσι. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πρόλαβα και είδα και καλύτερο βιντεάκι από το παραπάνω. Είναι φανερό ότι είχαμε όλοι παράλογες απαιτήσεις από τον Μέσι. :)



Είχαμε, δυστυχώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2014)

Δηλαδή μόνο εγώ (που έχω δει όλα τα ιερά τέρατα από το 1970 -- ναι, ακόμα και τον Πελέ) είμαι ικανοποιημένος όταν αυτά τα θηρία κάνουν έστω δυο τρεις καλές προσπάθειες σε ένα ματς και αλλάζουν την πορεία του με μια από αυτές; Θα ήταν καν η Αργεντινή στον τελικό αν δεν είχε υπάρξει η μπαλιά διαβήτης του Μέσι στον Ντιμαρία; Πού θα είχε φτάσει μια καταγέλαστη Αργεντινή μετά από μια άκαπνη ισοπαλία με το Ιράν, με τους φιλάθλους στην πατρίδα και στα γήπεδα να γκρινιάζουν ευρωπαϊκά;

Και πού ήταν τα άλλα ιερά τέρατα της εποχής; Πού ήταν ο CR7 και οι Ισπανοί μπαλαδόροι; Εντάξει, ήταν το ΠΚ του Χαμές. Αλλά έτσι ήταν και έτσι θα είναι πάντα. Το ΠΚ θα είναι μια παγκόσμια σκηνή για να δείξουν τις ικανότητές τους κι άλλοι παιχταράδες, όχι μόνο ο άφαντος CR7 και οι γερασμένοι Ισπανοί αριστοκράτες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2014)

*Get shirty! Spanish club CD Lugo unveil 'Beer' and 'Octopus' kits for new season*


----------



## pidyo (Aug 4, 2014)

Το νέο μεταγραφικό απόκτημα της νεοφώτιστης στη Superleague Νίκης Βόλου είναι ο Ολλανδός Κέες Λάουκς (Λέουκς αν θέλετε, ανάμεσα είναι). Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος πρόγονός του σκέφτηκε αυτόν τον διεστραμμένο συνδυασμό συμφώνων: *Luijckx*; Μα είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος πρόγονός του σκέφτηκε αυτόν τον διεστραμμένο συνδυασμό συμφώνων: *Luijckx*;


Μπορεί να ήθελε να είναι ανίκητος στην κρεμάλα. :)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 6, 2014)

Στη σκιά του κανονικού Μουντιάλ διεξήχθη αυτό το καλοκαίρι και το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο της Συνομοσπονδίας Ανεξάρτητων Ποδοσφαιρικών Ομοσπονδιών. Η ConIFA συγκεντρώνει μη αναγνωρισμένες από τη FIFA ομοσπονδίες, ως επί το πλείστον από περιοχές ή εθνοτικές κοινότητες χωρίς επίσημη κρατική αναγνώριση, εξού και οι τίτλοι στο κείμενο από το οποίο πληροφορήθηκα την όλη ιστορία: Μουντιάλ των Μη Εθνών, Μουντιάλ των απάτριδων.

Ο κατάλογος των μελών της Συνομοσπονδίας έχει κοινωνιολογικό, εθνολογικό, ιστορικό, γεωγραφικό και λεξιλογικό ενδιαφέρον. Βρίσκει κανείς από Αραμαίους και Λάπωνες μέχρι ουγγρόφωνες μειονότητες της Ρουμανίας και εκπροσώπους της τοπικής διαλέκτου της Νις στη Γαλλία, από τη νήσο Μαν και τις νήσους Τσάγκος στον Ινδικό μέχρι γνωστές και ταλαιπωρημένες περιοχές όπως το Ναγκόρνο Καραμπάχ, το Νταρφούρ και η Νότιος Οσσετία. Μια έρευνα στο youtube για #NewHeroes αποδίδει βιντεάκια παρουσίασης των ομάδων. 

Για την ιστορία, το τρόπαιο κατέκτησε η Countea de Nissa επικρατώντας 5-3 των Ellan Vannin (στην καθεστωτική καθομιλουμένη: Νίκαια - Νήσος Μαν).


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Για την ιστορία, το τρόπαιο κατέκτησε η Countea de Nissa επικρατώντας 5-3 των Ellan Vannin (στην καθεστωτική καθομιλουμένη: Νίκαια - Νήσος Μαν).



Αυτό γινόταν και ωραίο κουίζ. 
Le comté de Nice (Countea de Nissa en niçois) était l'un des États de Savoie. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comté_de_Nice
http://worldfootballcup.org/team/county-of-nice/
Ellan Vannin (the Manx name for the Isle of Man)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2014)

Απόλαυση...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Ήταν περίπου σαν να παρακολουθείς έναν Νορβηγό Στέλαν Σκάρσγκαρντ στην ταινία _Δαμάζοντας τα κύματα / Breaking the Waves_.







_Αριστερά, ο Άγκε Χαρέιντε, ο Νορβηγός κόουτς της Μάλμε_​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2014)

Και έτσι και αλλιώς κι αλλιώτικα...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthro/740787/pethane-o-mitsaras/


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.euroleague.net/news/i/143438/180


----------



## pidyo (Nov 9, 2014)

Οι ιστορίες του τελικού του Champions League Ασίας. 

Έχει απ' όλα: Δαυίδ εναντίον Γολιάθ, φτωχοί εναντίον πλουσίων, ερασιτεχνική σχεδόν διοίκηση να κερδίζει τίτλο μιας ολόκληρης ηπείρου, καταστρατήγηση καταστατικών από τους ισχυρούς, διακρίσεις κατά των γυναικών, μόνο σε γκολ ήταν φτωχοί οι τελικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2014)

Αυτό εντάσσεται στο «και μπάλα γενικώς»:


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2014)

Ορίστε και λίγα αγοράκια, αν και χωρίς τόσα ψαράκια:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μα γιατί δεν το ανέβασες; Λοιπόν, αφού ξεμπερδέξαμε με την Έστερ και τη Βέστερ, μπορούμε να πιάσουμε τις Φερόες. Τις οποίες ο Πάπυρος τις γράφει Φαιρόες. Στα αγγλικά Faroe ή Faeroe Islands (Faroese: Føroyar, meaning "Sheep Islands", Danish: Færøerne, Old Norse: Færeyjar).
> 
> Σημερινή διαδικτυακή στατιστική:
> 404.000 Φερόες, 229 Φαιρόες
> ...



Προβατονήσια, ξεπροβατονήσια, ψαράδες και ηλεκτρολόγοι, σεντερμπάκ με μπυροκοιλιά, ωραία περάσαμε και ψες.

Φεροέζοι οι κάτοικοι στα ελληνικά, αν δεν απατώμαι. Να μάθουμε και κάτι από τον διασυρμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Όπως έγραψα αλλού, το εργάκι το είχα ξαναδεί, πάει πολύς καιρός από τότε:

Faroe Islands pulled one of the biggest upsets in footballing history when they beat Austria 1–0 in their first ever competitive international on 12 September 1990. The game, a Euro 92 qualifier, was played in Landskrona, Sweden because there were no grass pitches on the Islands. (γουίκη)

Όπως κι εμείς, έτσι και η Αυστρία περίμενε τότε το ματς ως επανεκκίνηση για να επιστρέψει στα μεγάλα σαλόνια και την παραμονή του ματς απλώς στοιχημάτιζαν αν θα βάλουν μονοψήφιο ή διψήφιο αριθμό γκολ. Ήταν το τέλος των ονείρων για τα μεγάλα σαλόνια και η αρχή μιας μεγάλης πορείας στην έρημο (που συνεχίζεται ακόμη) για μια χώρα που κάποτε δίδασκε ποδόσφαιρο σε όλη την Ευρώπη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2014)

Τα τιτιβίσματα (και τα σχόλια) είναι α-πο-λαυ-στι-κά!


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2014)

Φτάσαν' οι Φερόες μόνες
να μας πατώσουν τις φερομόνες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Το πρωτοείδα στο Mega. Εδώ με την πλήρη, ξεκαρδιστική αφήγηση:


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2014)

ΟΚ, νόμιζα ότι ήταν αληθινός αγώνας μέχρι που ειδα τον τύπο με τη μαλλούρα και το μουστάκι που έπαιζε τον προπονητή, και σκεφτόμουν κιόλας τι σπορτσκάστερ γλιτώνουμε που δεν παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο πολύ οι αμερικανοί.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2014)

ΤΕΡ-Ρ-Ρ-Ρ-Ι-ΦΙΚ! Η αποθέωση του *ανάλγητου *χιούμορ! :laugh:


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.gazzetta.gr/football/article/673890/poio-rekor-toy-mesi-allo-me-ton-toto-xereis


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Μια Ιρλανδέζα ποδοσφαιρίστρια/ποδοσφαιριστίνα, η Στέφανι/Στεφανί Ρος, είναι υποψήφια για το βραβείο Πούσκας, που απονέμεται στο ομορφότερο γκολ της χρονιάς. Δείτε το γκολ της εδώ (και κάντε μερικά κλικ ακόμη για να δείτε τα άλλα δύο γκολ που έφτασαν στην τελική κρίση -Χάμες Ροντρίγκες και Ρόμπι φαν Πέρσι από το Μουντιάλ- και τα επιλαχόντα).


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2014)

...
The goalkeeper goatkeeper (and netminder)






The goalie with the goatee


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2014)

Αθάνατη ύπαιθρος!


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... -Χάμες Ροντρίγκες και Ρόμπι φαν Πέρσι από το Μουντιάλ- και τα επιλαχόντα).



Μπαϊδεγουέι, μπαϊδεμπόλ, του Μουντιάλ όλα τα γκολ:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2015)

Και η απαραίτητη ανασκόπηση της χρονιάς που πέρασε: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=886898831354365


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Αυτός πάντως ο Γιάννης (Giannis) σαρώνει:


----------



## pidyo (Apr 19, 2015)

Ως γνωστόν, η απάντηση είναι 42...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Προσωρινά και μόνον... :up:

Και σε εικαστικό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2015)

Άθλιοι Γερμανοί & Σιχαμένη Βιλδ:


----------



## pidyo (Apr 22, 2015)

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, από τότε που ξανάρχισα να παλιμπαιδίζω ασχολούμενος με το ποδόσφαιρο, δεν έχω πάψει να εντυπωσιάζομαι από το πόσο διδακτική είναι η ποδοσφαιρική μας ζωή για την κατανόηση της κοινωνίας μας. Αυτές τις μέρες, το παιχνίδι των διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ τρόικας θεσμών πιστωτών και ελληνικής κυβέρνησης αναπαράγεται σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο με το παιχνίδι μεταξύ του υφυπουργού αθλητισμού Σταύρου Κοντονή και των αντίστοιχων «θεσμών», της UEFA και της FIFA. Κι όπως συχνά γίνεται με την αντανάκλαση σοβαρών παιχνιδιών σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο, η αναπαραγωγή αυτή εκτυλίσσεται ως κωμωδία. 

Κάνω περίληψη των βασικών γεγονότων για το φιλοθεάμον κοινό που τα αγνοεί. Ο νέος υφυπουργός αθλητισμού θέλησε να χτυπήσει τη βία, την αναξιοπιστία, τη σαπίλα, τις εγκληματικές παραφυάδες, βάλτε όποιον χαρακτηρισμό θέλετε, του ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Καθώς τα δυο εισαγγελικά πορίσματα που σχετίζονται με εγκληματικές υποθέσεις γύρω από το ποδόσφαιρο και τα οποία αποτέλεσαν μεγάλο μποναμά για τις αθλητικές φυλλάδες τρία χρόνια τώρα περιστρέφονται εν πολλοίς γύρω από πρόσωπα που είχαν ή έχουν θέση στην ΕΠΟ, ο υφυπουργός αποφάσισε να χτυπήσει το κακό στη ρίζα του. Ετοίμασε λοιπόν σε χρόνο dt ένα αθλητικό νομοσχέδιο που περιέχει ποικίλες διατάξεις, άλλες λογικές, θεμιτές και αυτονόητες, άλλες καισαροπαπικές σε υπέρτατο βαθμό και το κατέθεσε προσφάτως στη βουλή. Το πρόβλημα με το νομοσχέδιο αυτό είναι ότι καταργεί σε πολλές διατάξεις του το αυτοδιοίκητο της ΕΠΟ, όπως τουλάχιστον αντιλαμβάνονται το αυτοδιοίκητο η ευρωπαϊκή (UEFA) και η παγκόσμια (FIFA) ομοσπονδία ποδοσφαίρου των οποίων η ΕΠΟ είναι μέλος. Δεν εξετάζω αν το αυτοδιοίκητο αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, πόσο λερωμένη έχει τη φωλιά της η πλευρά των θεσμών και άλλες τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες, δεν ενδιαφέρουν το θέμα μου. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι, βάσει της κατάργησης του αυτοδιοίκητου, και οι δύο ομοσπονδίες έχουν επανειλημμένως προειδοποιήσει τον υπουργό ότι ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου θα σημάνει αυτομάτως αποκλεισμό της ΕΠΟ και από τις δύο ομοσπονδίες. 

Ο αποκλεισμός αυτός, που όχι τυχαία αποκαλείται Grexit στις φυλλάδες, έχει συνέπειες: όλες οι ομάδες που είναι εγγεγραμμένες στην ΕΠΟ (εθνικές ομάδες και σύλλογοι) παύουν να αναγνωρίζονται από τις δομές του παγκοσμίου ποδοσφαίρου και να έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε οποιαδήποτε διεθνή ποδοσφαιρική διοργάνωση (από Μουντιάλ, ευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα, Champions League και Europa League μέχρι διεθνή φιλικά), όλα τα συμβόλαια παικτών παύουν να έχουν διεθνή ισχύ με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε επαγγελματίας ποδοσφαιριστής να τα λύσει αυτοδικαίως, τα τηλεοπτικά συμβόλαια που αποτελούν πλέον την κύρια πηγή εσόδων των ΠΑΕ κινδυνεύουν να καταρρεύσουν κλπ., σε περίπτωση επανόδου μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα των ελληνικών ομάδων στους διεθνείς οργανισμούς, η βαθμολογία τους θα έχει καταρρεύσει οπότε θα χάσουν τη δυνατότητα να διεκδικήσουν επιτυχίες, και ούτω καθεξής. Ο διαγραφόμενος κίνδυνος, επί της ουσίας, είναι η κατάργηση του επαγγελματικού ποδοσφαίρου. Fine by me, θα παίζει και η ομάδα γειτονιάς του γιου μου με Ολυμπιακούς και Παναθηναϊκούς και θα ανέβει το πρεστίζ της , απλώς θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε. 

Ο υφυπουργός επέμενε επί μακρόν ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν οι συνέπειες του αποκλεισμού. Ήθελε να φτιάξει ομελέτα, άρα έπρεπε να σπάσει αυγά, που λένε και στο χωριό μου. Επέμενε επίσης ότι είναι απίθανο να υπάρξει αποκλεισμός. Επέμενε γι' αυτό ακόμη και όταν οι δυο διεθνείς ομοσπονδίες του έστειλαν επιστολή με την οποία τον προειδοποιούσαν με αποκλεισμό. Ήταν μάλιστα τόσο βέβαιος ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξουν συνέπειες ώστε δήλωνε την πρόθεσή του να υποβάλει το νομοσχέδιο με τη διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος. Σήμερα που οι δυο ομοσπονδίες ανακοίνωσαν και επισήμως ότι η ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου ως έχει θα σημάνει αυτομάτως αποκλεισμό, μάθαμε ότι τελικά το νομοσχέδιο κατατέθηκε με τη διαδικασία του επείγοντος και όχι του κατεπείγοντος, κάτι που, σύμφωνα με αρμόδιες διαρροές, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει χρόνος για διαπραγματεύσεις με τους θεσμούς. Παρά τις διαρροές αυτές ο υφυπουργός επισήμως κρατάει ψηλά τη σημαία της ανεξαρτησίας και δηλώνει ότι δεν δέχεται τελεσίγραφα (Δεν ξέρω αν σας θυμίζουν τίποτε όλα αυτά)

Για να συνεχίσω τις αναλογίες, ο νυν υφυπουργός δεν είναι ο πρώτος που επιχειρεί να φτιάξει ομελέτα. Μακρά σειρά αρμόδιων υφυπουργών (έξι - εφτά τουλάχιστον) επιχείρησαν να κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει κι εκείνος τώρα. Επί Ορφανού, αν θυμάστε, είχε πράγματι υπάρξει αποκλεισμός, μέχρις ότου ο υπουργός απέσυρε όλες τις επίμαχες διατάξεις κακήν κακώς εντός ημερών.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2015)

Και τώρα κύριε Νόιερ, για πείτε μας ποιος είναι το αφεντικό, όπως είπατε στην Εκίπ; 

Κλασική περίπτωση του 3 γκολ φάε και να καίνε, μεγάλο λόγο στον Μέσι μη λες! :clap: :lol:


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2015)

Το δεύτερο γκολ ήταν ποίημα! Έδειχνε παίκτη που χρειάζεται ένα κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου για να προσαρμόσει το παιχνίδι του στις ανάγκες της στιγμής.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2015)

Η μπάλα στο γήπεδο της Ελλάδας, επαναλαμβάνει μονότονα ο Γερούν, η μπάλα στο γήπεδο των δανειστών, αντέτεινε τις προάλλες ο Βαρουφάκης, εγώ ξέρω ότι η φράση «η μπάλα στο γήπεδο του αντιπάλου» σημαίνει πως μεταφέρθηκε η μπάλα με μακρινή μπαλιά στο αντίπαλο μισό του γηπέδου. 

Κοινώς, οι δυο ομάδες παίζουν με γιόμες και κανείς δεν σκέφτεται τους δύσμοιρους τους θεατές που έχουν ξεπαραδιαστεί με τα διαρκείας και στρωτή μπαλίτσα δεν βλέπουν.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jun 18, 2015)

Η κανονική μετάφραση είναι «το μπαλάκι είναι στο δικό σου μισό», ήτοι, σειρά σου να παίξεις. Η φράση είναι από το τένις:


> the ball is in someone's court


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2015)

Προς το παρόν, το Eurobasket χαρίζει περισσότερες συγκινήσεις από τις προεκλογικές ομιλίες των πολιτικών. Αν η Εθνική Ελλάδας πάει καλά μέχρι το τέλος, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι ο τελικός είναι στις 8 η ώρα, το βράδυ της 20ής Σεπτεμβρίου. Δηλαδή, θα πρέπει να διαλέξω ανάμεσα στους σπορκάστερ του Αντέννα (ελπίζουμε να δείξει τον αγώνα) και τις τσιρίδες του Άδωνη! Δύσκολη επιλογή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2015)

Το δείχνει και η OTE TV με εκφωνητή τον Βασίλη Σκουντή. Γνωστός για τις παρόλες του, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχει τσιριχτή φωνή. Όταν ενθουσιαστεί, βέβαια, αρχίζει και γκαρίζει.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2015)

Επ' ευκαιρία του αυριανού αγώνα του Δαυίδ με τον Γολιάθ, να υπενθυμίσω το πρόβλημα της απόδοσης της FC Bayern München στα ελληνικά. Όλοι οι αθλητικογράφοι γράφουν σταθερά «Μπάγερν Μονάχου», αλλά το αποτέλεσμα («Βαυαρία του Μονάχου») είναι νοηματικά παράδοξο. Από την άλλη, επειδή είναι καθολικός κανόνας η γενική για την πόλη στις ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες (Σταντάρ Λιέγης, ΤΣΣΚΑ Μόσχας, Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς), δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς «Μπάγερν Μόναχο» που θα ήταν νοηματικά ορθότερο, από τη στιγμή που Μπάγερν δεν είναι ένα ανεξάρτητο όνομα, όπως Ολυμπιακός ή ΤΣΣΚΑ, αλλά ένα τοπωνύμιο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

...
Χμμμ... Και με τον Διαγόρα Ρόδου, π.χ., τι θα κάναμε τότε; 

Θέλω να πω ότι είναι τοπωνύμιο μεν, αλλά μπορούμε στα ποδοσφαιρικά να το δούμε κάπως μετωνυμικά, σαν κύριο όνομα αυτόνομο, συμβολικό και χωρίς άμεση νοηματική σχέση με το τοπωνύμιο (Μπάγερν Μονάχου = η ομάδα του Μονάχου ονόματι 'Βαυαρία', άχου άχου), όπως λέμε Απόλλων Καλαμαριάς χωρίς να πάει ο νους σε κανέναν Απόλλωνα, σε πρώτο χρόνο τουλάχιστον, πριν αρχίσουμε να το ψειρίζουμε. Ή μήπως ο Φωστήρας είναι πράγματι φωστήρας, η Νίκη Βόλου κάνει όλο νίκες, στον Ηρακλή είναι όλοι ημίθεοι (οι γριές; Supergranny, to the rescue!) ή το Γεώργιος Καραϊσκάκης, στο κατάλληλο συγκείμενο, δεν είναι γήπεδο αλλά ήρωας (στη σούβλα) και η Λεωφόρος είναι όντως λεωφόρος; 

Και στον Τάφο του Ινδού, εγώ κανέναν Ινδό δεν είδα, θαμμένο ή ζωντανό, την εποχή που πήγαινα σχολείο εκεί δίπλα και την κοπάναγα για να πάω να δω απογευματινές προπονήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Επ' ευκαιρία του αυριανού αγώνα του Δαυίδ με τον Γολιάθ....


Θα σταθώ προσωρινώς σε αυτή τη φράση για να πω ότι οι Γερμανοί δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε χαμένοι από χέρι,






άλλωστε θα *έχουν και κερκίδα Γερμανοτσολιάδων* μαζί τους...

(Στα σοβαρά, το κοντέρ μπορεί εύκολα να γράψει καθόλου με πολλά αύριο. Η άμυνα είναι σουρωτήρι...)

Photo hint:


Spoiler



Στη φωτό, ο γνωστός γαβροφίλαθλος Τάκης «άντε γεια» Τσουκαλάς, μόλις πόνταρε 1 (!) ευρώ στο 5-0 υπέρ του γηπεδούχου, που θα του αποφέρει κέρδος 500 ευρώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Επ' ευκαιρία του αυριανού αγώνα του Δαυίδ με τον Γολιάθ, να υπενθυμίσω το πρόβλημα της απόδοσης της FC Bayern München στα ελληνικά. Όλοι οι αθλητικογράφοι γράφουν σταθερά «Μπάγερν Μονάχου», αλλά το αποτέλεσμα («Βαυαρία του Μονάχου») είναι νοηματικά παράδοξο. Από την άλλη, επειδή είναι καθολικός κανόνας η γενική για την πόλη στις ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες (Σταντάρ Λιέγης, ΤΣΣΚΑ Μόσχας, Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς), δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς «Μπάγερν Μόναχο» που θα ήταν νοηματικά ορθότερο, από τη στιγμή που Μπάγερν δεν είναι ένα ανεξάρτητο όνομα, όπως Ολυμπιακός ή ΤΣΣΚΑ, αλλά ένα τοπωνύμιο.



Επί του ουσιώδους τώρα, Bayern δεν σημαίνει μόνο τη Βαυαρία αλλά και το εθνικοτοπικό Βαυαροί στον πληθυντικό. Συνεπώς θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε και ως _Βαυαροί Μονάχου_... Γράφω «θα μπορούσαμε», επειδή συνήθως οι γερμανικές ομάδες ονομάζονται από τον τόπο της έδρας τους (ή κάτι ανάλογο, όπως η Μπορούσια/Πρωσία) -βλ.Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι βρισκόμαστε ενώπιον ψευδοπροβλήματος που άνευ λόγου και αιτίας θα μας κάνει τη ζωή πιο δύσκολη. Δεν νομίζω ότι στο παρελθόν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα να λέμε "Ελλάς Μελβούρνης". Ανα τον κόσμο υπάρχουν άπειροι αθλητικοί σύλλογοι με ονόματα χωρών, περιφερειών, ιστορικών περιοχών, νομών, ποταμών, βουνών κι ό,τι άλλο θέλετε. Δηλαδή θα σταματήσουμε να λέμε Βίσουα (νταξ, Βίσλα) Κρακοβία*ς *και Βόρσκλα Πολτάβα*ς*;

Και τι καθιστά την επωνυμία ενός αθλητικού συλλόγου "ανεξάρτητο όνομα"; Είναι ανεξάρτητο όνομα το ΤΣΣΚΑ; Άμα πούμε "Κεντρικός Αθλητικός Όμιλος Στρατού Μόσχας" μας φαίνεται πιο λογικό από το "Βαυαρία Μονάχου"; :)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Χμμμ... Και με τον Διαγόρα Ρόδου, π.χ., τι θα κάναμε τότε;
> 
> Θέλω να πω ότι είναι τοπωνύμιο μεν, αλλά μπορούμε στα ποδοσφαιρικά να το δούμε κάπως μετωνυμικά, σαν κύριο όνομα αυτόνομο, συμβολικό και χωρίς άμεση νοηματική σχέση με το τοπωνύμιο (Μπάγερν Μονάχου = η ομάδα του Μονάχου ονόματι 'Βαυαρία', άχου άχου), όπως λέμε Απόλλων Καλαμαριάς χωρίς να πάει ο νους σε κανέναν Απόλλωνα, σε πρώτο χρόνο τουλάχιστον, πριν αρχίσουμε να το ψειρίζουμε.



Μετωνυμικά δεν μπορούμε να δούμε όλα τα ονόματα ομάδων. Όταν λέμε «Τρίκαλα» την ομάδα που επισήμως λέγεται ΑΟ Τρικάλων, δεν εννοούμε ένα αφηρημένο trademark «Τρίκαλα» (τότε θα λέγαμε «πάμε μωρή αρρώστια Τρικάλων») εννοούμε τη συγκεκριμένη πόλη Τρίκαλα. Το πολύ πολύ να δεχτούμε ότι στα ελληνικά η Μπάγερν, ως Μπάγερν πια και όχι ως Bayern = Βαυαρία, λειτουργεί μετωνυμικά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Όταν λέμε «Τρίκαλα» την ομάδα που επισήμως λέγεται ΑΟ Τρικάλων, δεν εννοούμε ένα αφηρημένο trademark «Τρίκαλα» [...], εννοούμε τη συγκεκριμένη πόλη Τρίκαλα.



Στις συζητήσεις που ακούω πάντως, όταν λένε οι οπαδοί «Πάμε στο γήπεδο να δούμε τα Τρίκαλα», δεν εννοούν την πόλη, εννοούν την ομάδα. Κι ακόμη πιο παραστατικά, όταν ρωτάνε «Πού παίζουν τα Τρίκαλα την άλλη Κυριακή;», δεν εννοούν βέβαια ότι η πόλη θα παίξει εκτός έδρας, αλλά η ομάδα. Γι' αυτό έγραψα για μετωνυμία. Όπως η οδός Σοφοκλέους δεν κλείνει κάθε μέρα, αλλά η Σοφοκλέους κλείνει σε κάποιο δείκτη, κι ας έχει μετακομίσει αλλού το Χρηματιστήριο (στα Τάρταρα).



Zazula said:


> ...
> Μία χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση μετωνυμίας, πολύ συχνή στο δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, είναι η χρήση ενός τοπωνυμικού για τη δήλωση μιας οντότητας (σχηματισμού, οργανισμού, ατόμου κ.λπ.) που έχει στενή σχέση με αυτό — π.χ. η πρωτεύουσα ενός κράτους για να δηλωθεί η κυβέρνηση αυτού του κράτους (_η Ουάσινγκτον είναι σε τροχιά σύγκρουσης με την Αθήνα την ώρα που η Μόσχα παρακολουθεί απαθής_), το κτήριο στο οποίο κατοικεί ο αρχηγός ενός κράτους ή μιας κυβέρνησης για να δηλωθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (_ο Λευκός Οίκος τηρεί στάση αναμονής για να δει πώς θα αντιδράσει το Μαξίμου μετά την αναβάθμιση της Ντόρας_) και η οδός στην οποία εδρεύει ένα κόμμα, υπουργείο, υπηρεσία κ.λπ. για να δηλωθεί αυτό το κόμμα, υπουργείο, υπηρεσία κ.λπ. αντίστοιχα (_η Ρηγίλλης δείχνει τα δόντια στην Κουμουνδούρου_·_ η Ζαλόκωστα επιτίθεται σφοδρά στον Περισσό_).
> ...


Αν η Ζαλοκώστα επιτίθεται σφοδρά στον Περισσό, τι εμποδίζει τα Τρίκαλα να διαλύσουν τη 'Βαυαρία' (Μονάχου); 



pidyo said:


> ... τότε θα λέγαμε «πάμε μωρή αρρώστια Τρικάλων».



Για την ακρίβεια (ιδίοις ωσίν): «Ίσα, μωρή ΑΟΤάρα!» Αυτή είναι η αρρώστια των Τρικάλων. 



pidyo said:


> Το πολύ πολύ να δεχτούμε ότι στα ελληνικά η Μπάγερν, ως Μπάγερν πια και όχι ως Bayern = Βαυαρία, λειτουργεί μετωνυμικά.



Αυτό εννοούσα. Το Μπάγερν σαν μπράντα, σαν μάρκα (μ' έκαψες; αύριο θα δείξει για εσάς· ελπίζω πάντως όχι ).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2015)

daeman said:


> Για την ακρίβεια (ιδίοις ωσίν): «Ίσα, μωρή ΑΟΤάρα!»



Δεν την ήξερα την ΑΟΤάρα. Την ΑΕΛάρα ήξερα μόνο. Βυσ'νί θύελλα κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2015)

Ωραία συζητησούλα, αλλά υπέρ το δέον ψείρισμα για την Μπάγιερν. Δείτε λίγο και τις ομάδες στην Αγγλία. Liverpool FC, Newcastle (United) FC (πάμε, ρε κίσσες!) κλπ. Δεν θα πάω να δω την πόλη στο γήπεδο, αν και μαζεύονται όλοι, αλλά τους 11 παίκτες να παίζουν. 

Η ουσία είναι αύριο η Μπάγιερν να κάνει το καθήκον της! :twit:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Επ' ευκαιρία του αυριανού αγώνα του Δαυίδ με τον Γολιάθ, να υπενθυμίσω το πρόβλημα της απόδοσης της FC Bayern München στα ελληνικά. Όλοι οι αθλητικογράφοι γράφουν σταθερά «Μπάγερν Μονάχου», αλλά το αποτέλεσμα («Βαυαρία του Μονάχου») είναι νοηματικά παράδοξο.



Χμ. Και νόμιζα πως θα εστίαζες στην ...παράδοξη μεταγραφή (το σωστό θα 'ταν _Μπάιερν_).


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επί του ουσιώδους τώρα, Bayern δεν σημαίνει μόνο τη Βαυαρία αλλά και το εθνικοτοπικό Βαυαροί στον πληθυντικό. ...



Μου θύμισες την Corinthians, τους Κορίνθιους από το Σάο Πάολο της Βραζιλίας που πήραν τ' όνομά τους από τους Κορινθίους του Λονδίνου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Χμ. Και νόμιζα πως θα εστίαζες στην ...παράδοξη μεταγραφή (το σωστό θα 'ταν _Μπάιερν_).



Αυτό σωστό, αλλά η προφορά και η μεταγραφή Μπάγερν (ή Μπάγιερν) είναι τόσο παγιωμένη στ' αφτιά και τα μάτια τόσο πολλών στην Ελλάδα, που μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο ν' αλλάξει, ακόμα κι ο θεός ο ίδιος να το πει. Ο Μπέιγκοντ. 

Όπως δεν αλλάζει εύκολα ο τρόπος που προφέρουμε την Μπάγερ, και με Μπαϊγκόν να μας ψεκάσεις. Είναι πολύ ισχυρή η έλξη του yes. 

But let their communication be, Yea, yes; Nay, nope: for whatsoever is more than these cometh to evil. :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2015)

*Why Greece's European Championship campaign has been an utter disaster* (_ESPN_)

[...]
It is much easier to destroy a system than to maintain it. Bored with the plan that brought them so much success and recognition, Greece tried to go against their own mentality. The result is a Greek tragedy which should be a warning sign for others.


----------



## rogne (Oct 13, 2015)

Ο Κονέ και ο Σάμαρης υποτίθεται ότι θα γίνονταν οι νέοι ηγέτες και δεν τα κατάφεραν;...

Καλή η σύνοψη, το συμπέρασμα ελέγχεται λίγο για... προγονολατρεία. Οι περισσότεροι παίχτες έχουν άλλα χαρακτηριστικά σήμερα. Αν ξεκαβαλήσουν το καλάμι, θα 'ναι μια χαρά προσεχώς. Αν όχι, θα τους μείνει το καλάμι, γιατί οι εθνικές ομάδες είναι βασικά θέμα (καλής) διάθεσης. Τα 'χουν πάθει κι άλλοι πολλοί, και καλύτεροι (τα παθαίνουν επίσης μαζί με μας κάτι... άμπαλοι Ολλανδοί).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 18, 2015)

This is Greek football: 






To χαμηλοκάβαλο παντελόνι του υποτιθέμενου τραυματιοφορέα όλα τα λεφτά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Τώρα αυτό πού να το βάλω; Στα γλωσσικά, στις ανορθογραφίες, στο «Διασκεδάστε και μ' αυτό», στα αθλητικά;

Μου είπαν για αυτό το πρωτοσέλιδο της Sportday και δεν θα χάσω την ευκαιρία. Και ένα τεράστιο «Μεταξεταστέος» έχει και σχολιασμό μέσω λεξικογραφικών λημμάτων. Θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν και το λήμμα _μεταξεταστέος_ από το ΛΚΝ!














Το πρωτοσέλιδο και εδώ:
http://www.gazzetta.gr/protoselida/athlitikes-efimerides/sportday/29-10-2015


----------



## stazybohorn (Nov 2, 2015)

Βάλτο δίπλα στις μετΑγραφές, όχι τις ποδοσφαιρικές, τις φοιτητικές, του ΥΠΠΕΘ. Το τουίτ παραμένει, στο σάιτ, στη βιασύνη τους να το διορθώσουν, ξέχασαν ένα γάμα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2015)

Για την περίπτωση που είχατε διαλέξει να παρακολουθήσετε το λάθος παιχνίδι, να οι φάσεις με τα γκολ που χάσατε:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2015)

Άντε να μπει γκολ σαν το δεύτερο στην Ελλάδα και να υπάρξει καν δεύτερο ημίχρονο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2015)

Ναι, τα τρία από τα τέσσερα γκολ ήταν στην κόψη του ξυραφιού του οφσάιντ. Αυτό εδώ το πίστεψα μόνο στο ριπλέι.


----------



## stathis (Nov 28, 2015)

*Υπολόγισαν χωρίς τον... Ξενοδόχοφ!*

Ο τίτλος της ημέρας :) (αν και θα προτιμούσα να χρησιμοποιούσαν το πιο σύνηθες «λογάριασαν»)
Λεπτομέρειες και βίντεο εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Γεννάδιος Ξενοδόχοφ! Τι ιστορία να κρύβεται άραγε πίσω από ένα όνομα...


----------



## stathis (Nov 28, 2015)

Μα ναι, αφού δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει να το βάλω εδώ ή στο νήμα με τα ονόματα για καριέρα.
Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι Γκενάντι τον λένε τον άνθρωπο, αλλά σίγουρα το Γεννάδιος είναι πιο ψαρωτικό. (Εδώ έγινε Ακάκιος ο Κάχι, στον Γκενάντι θα κολλήσουμε;)

Λείπει κι ο Ζάζουλας ρε γαμώτο, να μας πει αν όντως προφέρεται Ξενοδόχοφ. Αυτό το ξι δεν μου κάνει πολύ ρώσικο...


----------



## Earion (Nov 29, 2015)

Εγώ θέλω να δω αν θα βρεθεί κανείς να τον μεταγράψει *Κσ*ενο*ντ*όχοβ ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2015)

Εκπληκτικό τιτίβισμα:

*Threeλος.*

Και Θρύλος και τρία, και τέλος και loss. Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε και Θρι - Ζίροου, αλλά ήταν Θρι Ζιρού.


----------



## stathis (Dec 11, 2015)

Καλό, αλλά νομίζω ότι τα _τέλος_ και _loss_ δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις του τιτιβίζοντος. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2015)

Nightmare of a sports commentator

Μικροί είναι· δεν πρόλαβαν τον Krzysztof Warzycha = Κριστόφ Βαζέχα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 26, 2015)

Κουγιουμτζόγλου Αργεντινός;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2015)

Μάλλον τουρκικής καταγωγής.


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2015)

Ελληνικής καταγωγής, μου λέει το ιντερνέτιο για τον Φερνάντο Χουάν Κουγιουμτσόγλου, ο οποίος την περιοδο 88-89 έπαιζε στον Ολυμπιακό.


----------



## stathis (Jan 29, 2016)

Έξαλλος ήταν ο Δημήτρης Μελισσανίδης με τις αποφάσεις του Γιάννη Δελφάκη στον προημιτελικό της ΑΕΚ με τον Ηρακλή. Μπορεί κατά τη διάρκεια ή και μετά το τέλος του αγώνα να μην υπήρξε κάποια έντονη διαμαρτυρία, αλλά ο «Τίγρης» το έφερε βαρέως.
Έτσι, αργότερα στην εκδήλωσης κοπής της πίτας του ομίλου AEGEAN που έγινε σε γνωστό νυχτερινό κέντρο, ο «ισχυρός άνδρας» της Ένωσης πήρε το μικρόφωνο και, αφού ευχήθηκε χρόνια πολλά, αναφέρθηκε και στον συγκεκριμένο:
«Να πω κάτι για την ομάδα μας: Να πω ένα μπράβο στην ΑΕΚ, που κέρδισε 4-1 με 10 παίκτες, με έναν διαιτητή περίεργο. Να πω όμως, πως δεν πειράζει... *Σε οκτώ μήνες αυτοί οι διαιτητές θα σφυράνε για να φεύγουν τα τρένα. Μόνο εκεί θα σφυράνε!*»
http://sports.in.gr/football/superleague/article/?aid=1500054788

Τι θα γίνει σε οκτώ μήνες, ρε κουτσάβακα; Θα αγοράσεις τον ΟΣΕ; 
Ωραία η ατάκα πάντως. (Κάποιος πρέπει κάποτε να ανθολογήσει τις καλύτερες ατάκες των διαφόρων μούτρων λαμόγιων μαφιόζων ποδοσφαιρικών παραγόντων.) Ξέρετε αν λέγεται γενικώς, ή είναι δημιουργία του Τίγρεως; Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν παρεμφερείς εκφράσεις για διαιτητές, π.χ. σε τροχονομικό κόντεξτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2016)

stathis said:


> Τι θα γίνει σε οκτώ μήνες, ρε κουτσάβακα; Θα αγοράσεις τον ΟΣΕ;



Σε οκτώ μήνες θα είναι οι εκλογές στην ΕΠΟ.

Στο μεταξύ, προσπαθώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω κάτι που διάβασα σε συνήθως αξιόπιστη πηγή, ότι υπογράφηκε η άδεια για το γήπεδο στα Φιλαδέλφεια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

stathis said:


> ... των διαφόρων μούτρων λαμόγιων μαφιόζων ποδοσφαιρικών παραγόντων...



*παραγκάρχης

*


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 29, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο μεταξύ, προσπαθώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω κάτι που διάβασα σε συνήθως αξιόπιστη πηγή, ότι υπογράφηκε η άδεια για το γήπεδο στα Φιλαδέλφεια.




Νωρίτερα σήμερα, διάβασα πάντως αυτό http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/1060220/aek-olo-kai-pio-konta-stin-agia-sofia


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2016)

...
Αυτό θα πει πολυγλωσσία: https://www.facebook.com/ynfathehub/videos/971462879557274/ :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2016)

Και «ελληνικά», νομίζω, στο τέλος, με εράσμεια φυσικά... :)


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 18, 2016)

Από το «War is the continuation of politics by other means» του Carl von Clausewitz
που το παράφρασε με το «International football is the continuation of war by other means» ο George Orwell,
φτάσαμε στο «Το διεθνές ποδόσφαιρο είναι η συνέχεια του πολέμου με άλλη σημασία».

http://www.a-sports.gr/articles-102653/isobia-desma-me-thn-mpala.htm#.VsV_drThCXK


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.gazzetta.gr/article/896918/pethane-o-thrylikos-giohan-kroif


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 24, 2016)

Μπωωωω... πάει άλλο ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μου.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2016)

Είναι τόσο συγκινητικό το κείμενο του Θανάση Μήνα που αξίζει να μπει ολόκληρο εδώ. Εγώ δεν ξεπέρασα ποτέ, και δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξεπεράσω πια, τη μεγαλύτερη αδικία που έγινε ποτέ στην ιστορία του ποοσφαίρου, το να μην πάρει η Ολλανδία το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο το 1974.*

Γιόχαν Κρόιφ: Η φανέλα με το Νο14 δεν μένει πια εδώ*

*Ένα αντίο στον «Νουρέγιεφ» του παγκόσμιου ποδοσφαίρου*

Θανάσης Μήνας (Athens Voice 23.3.2016)

*Μόναχο, 8 Ιουλίου του 1974.* Η πρώτη εικόνα από το ποδόσφαιρο που ανακαλώ στη μνήμη μου. Λόγω ηλικίας η πιο αμυδρή αλλά και συνάμα η πιο έντονη. Έντονη, σαν τα πορτοκαλί που φορούσαν εκείνοι οι 11 ψηλόλιγνοι άντρες με τα μακριά μαλλιά, τις παχιές φαβορίτες και τις εφαρμοστές φανέλες, που έμοιαζαν περισσότερο με ροκ εν ρολ συμμορία. Μέσα στο γήπεδο, ο καθένας τους φάνταζε σαν ένας καλλιτέχνης που έχει αγγίξει την τελειότητα. Οι κινήσεις τους είχαν τη χάρη ενός επιδέξιου χορευτή και όλοι μαζί σαν σύνολο διακρίνονταν από μια εξωπραγματική ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην τάξη και την αταξία. Εκείνο το απόγευμα στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο του Μονάχου δεν είχε παραταχθεί απλώς μια μεγάλη ποδοσφαιρική ενδεκάδα. Είχε παρελάσει στο χορτάρι η «Νυχτερινή Περίπολος» του Ρέμπραντ.

*Το ολλανδικό ποδόσφαιρο ήταν ημιερασιτεχνικό *και παρέμενε διεθνώς ανυπόληπτο ώς τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’60. Δύο άνθρωποι έμελλε να ανατρέψουν αυτή την εικόνα. O Ρίνους Μίχελς γεννήθηκε το 1928 και διέγραψε μια συμπαθητική καριέρα ως ποδοσφαιριστής και αργότερα προπονητής σε ερασιτεχνικές ομάδες. Τον Γενάρη του 1965 ανέλαβε ως πρώτος προπονητής τον περήφανο Άγιαξ. Ο Μίχελς είχε επαναστατικές ιδέες για το πώς πρέπει να παίζεται το ποδόσφαιρο. Κυρίως, είχε επαναστατικές ιδέες για το πώς πρέπει να αναπτύσσεται μια ομάδα στο χώρο. Οραματίστηκε ένα αγωνιστικό σύστημα που ανέτρεπε οτιδήποτε θεωρείτο ως δεδομένο μέχρι τότε. Κυρίως το ότι οι παίκτες πρέπει να είναι στατικοί και να έχουν συγκεκριμένες θέσεις μέσα στο γήπεδο.

*Στο σύστημα του Μίχελς οι θέσεις *των ποδοσφαιριστών μεταβάλλονταν αυτοστιγμεί στην εξέλιξη του παιχνιδιού. Τα μπακ μετατρέπονταν ξάφνου σε πλάγιους επιθετικούς και οι φορ συνέκλιναν προς τα πίσω για να καλύψουν τα νώτα τους. Η κίνηση ήταν αδιάκοπη και το πρέσινγκ ξεκινούσε από την περιοχή του αντιπάλου, με τη λογική ότι η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση. Όσο πρωτοποριακό όμως κι αν ήταν, το σύστημα του Μίχελς δε θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη χωρίς τους κατάλληλους παίχτες. Ο κόουτς ευτυχώς είχε την οξυδέρκεια να διακρίνει έγκαιρα τον απόλυτο πρεσβευτή των δικών του ιδεών για το ποδόσφαιρο, στο πρόσωπο ενός λιπόσαρκου αγοριού που είχε γεννηθεί στο Άμστερνταμ στις 25 Απριλίου του 1947. Το όνομά του ήταν Γιόχαν Κρόιφ.

*Στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 1964 ο Κρόιφ* με το Νο14 στην πλάτη ντεμπουτάρησε (και σκόραρε μάλιστα) στην πρώτη ομάδα του «Αίαντα», σε ηλικία μόλις 17 ετών. Στην πρώτη του περίοδο με τα χρώματα του Άγιαξ, από το 1964 έως το 1973, σκόραρε —με τους πιο απίθανους τρόπους— 190 γκολ σε 240 ματς και οδήγησε την ομάδα του τρεις συνεχόμενες χρονιές στην κορυφή της Ευρώπης.

*Ποδοσφαιριστής σαν τον Κρόιφ είχε* να φανεί στην Ευρώπη από την εποχή του Πούσκας και του Ντι Στέφανο. Είχε απίστευτη τεχνική, ταχύτητα και ευελιξία. Έμοιαζε σαν να κάνει καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ ή μπαλέτο στο χορτάρι. Διόλου τυχαία, ένας από τους πιο φανατικούς θαυμαστές του ήταν ο Ρούντολφ Νουρέγιεφ. O Ρούντι φαν Ντάντζιχ, χορευτής και ο ίδιος και στενός φίλος του θρυλικού ρώσου αρτίστα, θυμάται: «Ο Νουρέγιεφ έλεγε ότι ο Κρόιφ έπρεπε να έχει γίνει χορευτής. Τον είχαν ιντριγκάρει οι κινήσεις του, η βιρτουοζιτέ του, ο τρόπος με τον οποίον μπορούσε ξαφνικά να αλλάξει κατεύθυνση και να τους αφήσει όλους πίσω του, και να το κατορθώσει αυτό διατηρώντας απόλυτο έλεγχο, ισορροπία και χάρη». (Από το βιβλίο «Brilliant Orange: The Neurotic Genius of Dutch Football» του Ντέιβιντ Γουίνερ).

*Πάνω από όλα όμως ο Κρόιφ *υπήρξε ένα ασύγκριτα κοφτερό μυαλό, μια άνευ προηγουμένου ποδοσφαιρική ιδιοφυΐα, που σαν ένας δεύτερος προπονητής κατεύθυνε τέλεια τους συμπαίκτες του στον αγωνιστικό χώρο. Ο φημισμένος ολλανδός αρχιτέκτονας και λάτρης του ποδοσφαίρου Ντιρκ Σάιμονς δηλώνει χαρακτηριστικά: «Για μένα, έμοιαζε με έναν γκραντμάστερ-σκακιστή, που έπαιζε στο μυαλό του 20 διαφορετικές παρτίδες ταυτόχρονα». Με αυτό το κρατούμενο, στο αιώνιο δίλημμα «Πελέ ή Μαραντόνα», η απάντηση ενδεχομένως είναι Γιόχαν Κρόιφ.

*Τον Ιούνιο του 1974, στο Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο της Γερμανίας, *η Ολλανδία του Μίχελς παρουσίασε μια ομάδα όνειρο. Mε βάση, κατά πρώτο λόγο, τη χρυσή ομάδα του Άγιαξ και, κατά δεύτερο, αυτή της Φέγενορτ, που αμφότερες είχαν κατακτήσει σε συλλογικό επίπεδο τα 4 τελευταία Κύπελλα Πρωταθλητριών. Οι αυθεντικοί Ιπτάμενοι Ολλανδοί: Βιμ Σουρμπίρ, Ρουντ Κρολ, Βιμ Γιάνσεν, Άρι Χάαν, Γιόχαν Νέεσκενς, Πιετ Κάιζερ, Τζόνι Ρεπ, Βιμ φαν Χάνεχεμ, Ρόμπι Ρένσενμπρινκ, Γιόχαν Κρόιφ... Οι Ολλανδοί φέρονταν εξαρχής ως το απόλυτο φαβορί και το επιβεβαίωσαν κάνοντας περίπατο στον πρώτο γύρο της διοργάνωσης. Στο δεύτερο, δε, διέσυραν διαδοχικά πρώτα την Αργεντινή κι έπειτα τη Βραζιλία, με τον Κρόιφ να δίνει ίσως την παράσταση της ζωής του κόντρα στη Σελεσάο. Στον τελικό τους περίμενε η διοργανώτρια Δυτική Γερμανία του «Κάιζερ» Φραντς Μπεκενμπάουερ, του Μπράιτνερ και του Γκερντ Μίλερ. Πριν από την έναρξη του αγώνα, κανείς δεν έδινε τύχη στους Γερμανούς. Οι Ολλανδοί μπήκαν φουριόζοι στο γήπεδο, με ένα καταιγιστικό πάσινγκ γκέιμ αμέσως με το σφύριγμα της έναρξης. Οι Oranje άλλαξαν μεταξύ τους επί 2 σχεδόν λεπτά 17 πάσες χωρίς να παρεμβληθεί γερμανικό πόδι, μέχρις ότου να ξεχυθεί ο Κρόιφ προς την αντίπαλη περιοχή και να ανατραπεί από τον Ούλι Χένες. Πέναλτι! Ο Νέεσκενς σημαδεύει σωστά και 1-0 με το καλημέρα.

*...Κι ύστερα επήλθε καθίζηση. *Οι Ολλανδοί, αντί να καθαρίσουν το παιχνίδι, επιδόθηκαν σε μια ανούσια επίδειξη τεχνικής, θέλοντας να διατυμπανίσουν περίτρανα την ανωτερότητά τους έναντι των Γερμανών. «Ξεχάσαμε να σκοράρουμε για δεύτερη φορά», όπως δήλωσε χρόνια μετά ο Τζόνι Ρεπ. Οι Γερμανοί εκνευρίστηκαν από τα ολλανδικά τσαλίμια και πείσμωσαν. Έφεραν γρήγορα το παιχνίδι στα ίσια με ένα αμφισβητούμενο πέναλτι που κέρδισε ο Χόλτσενμπαïν και εκτέλεσε ο Μπράιτνερ. Κι ένα λεπτό μόλις πριν από τη λήξη του πρώτου ημιχρόνου, μίλησε το «killer-instinct» του Γκερντ Μίλερ, αυτή η σπάνια ικανότητά του να βάζει γκολ από το πουθενά. Στο δεύτερο ημίχρονο οι Ολλανδοί σοβαρεύτηκαν κάπως κι επιτέθηκαν κατά κύματα, όμως το 1-2 παρέμεινε ώς το τέλος.

*Η ήττα των Ολλανδών στον τελικό του 1974 *θεωρήθηκε ως η μεγαλύτερη έκπληξη στην ιστορία της διοργάνωσης ύστερα από την ήττα της μυθικής Ουγγαρίας του Πούσκας, του Κόκσις και του Χιντεγκούντι, πάλι από τους Γερμανούς, στο Μουντιάλ του 1956. Ακόμη περισσότερο, στην ίδια τη χώρα θεωρήθηκε ως «εθνική καταστροφή» ακόμη και από τους παραδοσιακά ψύχραιμους Ολλανδούς. Έγινε το μέτρο σύγκρισης για όλες τις μελλοντικές επιτυχίες κι αποτυχίες. Κάποιοι απέδωσαν την απροσδόκητη αυτή ήττα στο άγχος των Ολλανδών να ταπεινώσουν τους Γερμανούς λόγω της εχθρότητας των δύο λαών, καθώς ήταν ακόμη νωπές οι μνήμες από το Β΄ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Κάμποσοι από τους ολλανδούς ποδοσφαιριστές είχαν χάσει στενούς συγγενείς τους στη διάρκεια του πολέμου. Για παράδειγμα, ο Φαν Χάνεχεμ, ο δεύτερος τη τάξει ολλανδός διεθνής μετά τον Κρόιφ, είχε θάψει τον πατέρα του και τα αδέλφια του όταν τα γερμανικά στούκας ισοπέδωσαν το Ρότερνταμ. Η δίψα των Ολλανδών για εκδίκηση προκάλεσε τεράστιο άγχος στους παίκτες και τελικά γύρισε εναντίον τους...

*Άλλοι πάλι απέδωσαν την ήττα στο ροκ εν ρολ attitude* των Ολλανδών. Σε ένα είδος συμπεριφοράς που ακροβατεί ανάμεσα στο φαταλισμό και την υπεροψία και που ορισμένοι υποστηρίζουν ότι αποτελεί ίδιον του ολλανδικού λαού. Ή ακόμη και στο ότι πάντα έπαιζαν για την ίδια την απόλαυση του παιχνιδιού κι όχι για το αποτέλεσμα. Ο ίδιος ο Κρόιφ συνήθιζε να λέει ότι «αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να σε θυμούνται για το στιλ σου, όχι για τις νίκες σου».

*Ο Κρόιφ, όπως και άλλοι συμπαίκτες του, *υπήρξε ιδιαίτερα πολιτικοποιημένος. Όταν έφυγε από τον Άγιαξ το 1973, κατέληξε στην Μπάρτσα, μολονότι είχε καλύτερη προσφορά από τη Ρεάλ, και δήλωσε ευθαρσώς ότι δεν υπήρχε καμία περίπτωση να παίξει για την ομάδα του Φράνκο. Επίσης, αγαπούσε την όπερα και δήλωνε οπαδός των Beatles.

*Ο Ρούντι φαν Ντάντζινχ σημειώνει: *«Συνήθως οι ποδοσφαιριστές είναι βαρετοί τύποι, αλλά ο Κρόιφ κι η παρέα του ήταν σαν πυροτεχνήματα. Ή σαν να ακούς τη Μαρία Κάλλας να τραγουδά. Ο Κρόιφ ήταν σαν την Κάλλας στο χορτάρι. Η Κάλλας ήταν η πρώτη ερμηνεύτρια που έβαλε φωτιά στους ρόλους του λυρικού ρεπερτορίου, κι ένιωθες το ίδιο πάθος στον Κρόιφ και τους υπόλοιπους. Υπήρχε κάτι το δραματικό στον τρόπο που έπαιζε, ήταν σαν μια αρχαιοελληνική τραγωδία».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2016)

Η ζωή συνεχίζεται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2016)

Για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει «εντός έδρας»:

*Τρικ της Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης: Μεγάλωσε το γήπεδο για την αποψινή ρεβάνς*


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 13, 2016)

«Μετάφρασε το (doc)
Οι μεταφραστές των ελληνικών γηπέδων, αφηγούνται ιστορίες που συνέβησαν μπροστά από τηλεοπτικές κάμερες και πίσω απο κλειστές πόρτες.»

Το βίντεο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2016)

*Το φαινόμενο Λέστερ και οι betατζήδες*

Εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πανάσχημο _betατζήδες_ για τους στοιχηματίες και τους τζογαδόρους, και εύχομαι το γρήγορο θάνατό του. 

Έχουν πλάκα τα στοιχεία για τις αποδόσεις διάφορων απίθανων στοιχημάτων — ή, μάλλον, τα απίθανα στοιχήματα έχουν πλάκα, οι ίδιες οι αποδόσεις δεν σημαίνουν κάτι, πέρα από το να δίνουν ένα μέγεθος του παραλόγου.


*Ζει ο βασιλιάς Ελβις!*
Γιώργος Νασμής | ΤΑ ΝΕΑ: 21/04/2016 |

Οι ονειροβασίες αποτελούν τον πιο φθηνό τρόπο πραγματοποίησης των επιθυμιών.
Στη βιομηχανία του στοιχήματος το κυνήγι του ανέφικτου αποτελεί πρόκληση για τους «ιογενείς» τζογαδόρους αλλά και μια καλή πηγή εσόδων για τους περισσότερο γήινους betατζήδες.
Η πεσιμιστική αντιμετώπιση ενός γεγονότος λειτουργεί για τους ειδικούς του στοιχήματος ως πολλαπλασιαστής στην απόδοση.
Το καλοκαίρι του 2004 η Ελλάδα πήγε στο Euro με ρόλο καρπαζοεισπράκτορα. Χωρίς νίκη σε τελική φάση διεθνούς διοργάνωσης και με αντιπάλους θηρία στον όμιλο, όπως η Πορτογαλία και η Ισπανία, οι μπούκις έδιναν απόδοση 100/1 πως θα κατακτήσει τον τίτλο. Είχε θεωρηθεί μάλιστα υπερβολικά υψηλή ίσως γιατί κανείς δεν μπορούσε να προβλέψει το φαινόμενο «Λέστερ» και το πώς γίνεται σήμερα αντιληπτό το απρόβλεπτο.
Τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, πριν ξεκινήσει το πρωτάθλημα της Πρέμιερ Λιγκ, οι μπούκις πρόσφεραν απόδοση 5.000/1 πως οι Αλεπούδες θα κατακτήσουν τον τίτλο.
Για να γίνει μια σύγκριση για το πόσο απίθανο θεωρήθηκε μια μικρή περιφερειακή ομάδα της Αγγλίας να κόψει πρώτη το νήμα, αρκεί να αναφέρουμε πως η περίπτωση να εντοπιστεί φέτος το τέρας του Λοχ Νες προσφέρει απόδοση δέκα φορές μικρότερη.
Για τα γραφεία στοιχημάτων οι πιθανότητες να είναι ζωντανός ο Ελβις Πρίσλεϊ και να εμφανιστεί τραγουδώντας το «Love me tender» είναι εξήντα τοις εκατό περισσότερες απ' ό,τι οι Αλεπούδες να κατακτήσουν τον τίτλο στην Πρέμιερ Λιγκ (απόδοση 2.000/1).
Το πιο εντυπωσιακό: πιο πιθανό είναι να παίξει ο Πάπας στους Ρέιντζερς από το να στεφθεί πρωταθλητής ο Κλάουντιο Ρανιέρι (απόδοση 4.000/1).
Η πλήρης απαξίωση της Λέστερ, που θεωρήθηκε πιο νεκρή και από τον Βασιλιά Ελβις, μπορεί να αποτελέσει μοναδικό δείγμα της εξαχρείωσης των αθλητικών αξιών από τους κυνηγούς του κέρδους.
Αν ο εύσωμος Ουές Μόργκαν σηκώσει το τρόπαιο, η απόδοση 5.000/1 θα μείνει στην Ιστορία ως το προπατορικό αμάρτημα των betατζήδων.​


----------



## rogne (Apr 22, 2016)

Καταπληκτικοί (δηλ. καταπληκτικά αίσχος...) οι "betατζήδες": δεν του έκαναν ούτε οι "στοιχηματζήδες"; Επειδή δεν έχουν μέσα το πατροπαράδοτο _bet_, να υποθέσουμε;

ΥΓ. Α, να προσθέσω ότι διαφωνώ και με το επιχείρημα: υπαρκτή βέβαια η "εξαχρείωση των αθλητικών αξιών από τους κυνηγούς του κέρδους", και κάθε εκθεσάς καθηγητής θα τη θεωρούσε must, αλλά αν δεν έδινε 5.000/1 η Λέστερ, ποδοσφαιρικό θαύμα και παραμύθι δεν υπάρχει. Το οποίο είναι και το ζητούμενο εδώ.


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2016)

Είδατε το γκολ του Μανιάτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

Άκουσε κάτι για Αντίποδες και μπερδεύτηκε...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πανάσχημο _betατζήδες_ για τους στοιχηματίες και τους τζογαδόρους, και εύχομαι το γρήγορο θάνατό του.



Μου έπεσε κι εμένα βαρύ το «μπετατζήδες» τώρα που το είδα. Να τους έλεγαν τουλάχιστον ταπετσέρηδες, να δείξουν ότι κάνουν παραγωγική χρήση όλου αυτού του χαρτιού που τους περισσεύει στο τέλος. Όπως ο κύριος της φωτογραφίας, υπό ελαφρώς διαφορετικές συνθήκες:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2016)

Αρχίζει το EURO 2016 αύριο, κύριοι, και το καλύτερο ονλάιν πρόγραμμα που βρήκα είναι ετούτο *εδώ* το γερμανικό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2016)

Δεν περίμενα η Ουαλία να είναι ίδια στα γερμανικά όπως στ' αγγλικά. Από τις μη γερμανόφωνες συμμετέχουσες χώρες μόνον αυτή, η Αγγλία και η Πορτογαλία αποδίδονται στα γερμανικά ακριβώς όπως και στην επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας τους, άντε και η Ισλανδία (αν δεν υπολογίσεις το αξάν).

Ωραίο πρόγραμμα, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

Και προφέρεται και αγγλοπρεπώς. Υπήρχαν τύποι Walisien, Wallis, που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πια.


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2016)

Πολύ ωραίο το πρόγραμμα πάντως. Καημό το είχα να βρω ένα εύχρηστο -τα γαλλικά αντίστοιχα είναι όλα χάλια.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 10, 2016)

Δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το Euro, αλλά νωρίτερα η ΕΡΤ είχε ένα εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ του Ερίκ Καντονά για το ποδόσφαιρο στη Βραζιλία και ιδίως στο Ρίο (Looking for Rio). Λεπτομερέστατη εξέταση πολλών κοινωνικών, οικονομικών και ιστορικών πτυχών του ποδοσφαίρου, ωραίες αναλύσεις από ντόπιους, διανοούμενους και μη, πολύ υλικό παλαιοτέρων εποχών. 

Έμαθα για παράδειγμα ότι το ποδόσφαιρο αρχικά ήταν με διαφορά το πιο αριστοκρατικό άθλημα στη Βραζιλία, έμαθα για τα κύματα ρατσισμού εναντίον των μαύρων ποδοσφαιριστών (από τον πρώτο που αγωνίστηκε τη δεκαετία του 1920 και τον ανάγκαζαν να βάφεται με ριζάλευρο έως τον τερματοφύλακα του Μουντιάλ του 1950, οπότε ο τερματοφύλακας της γηπεδούχου Βραζιλίας κατηγορήθηκε ότι έκανε το μοιραίο λάθος που οδήγησε στην ήττα επειδή ήταν μαύρος) και θαύμασα για άλλη μια φορά τον μεγάλο Γκαρίντσα, που από τα λίγα που έχω δει σε ντοκιμαντέρ μου φαίνεται μάλλον ο μεγαλύτερος τεχνίτης της μπάλας που υπήρξε ποτέ: ένας ιστορικός έλεγε ότι αν ο Πελέ ήταν ο ορισμός του Απολλώνιου παίκτη, γυμνασμένος, μεθοδικός, υπάκουος στον προπονητή, στοχοπροσηλωμένος, ο Γκαρίντσα ήταν ο ορισμός του Διονυσιακού παίκτη, προκαλώντας αυθόρμητο χειροκρότημα, όντας απείθαρχος, απρόβλεπτος και παίζοντας για τη χαρά του παιχνιδιού. 

Αν το πετύχετε ξανά στο πρόγραμμα μην το χάσετε, όσοι αγαπάτε την μπαλίτσα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

...
Μπορείς να βρεις πώς προφέρονται 24 παίκτες του Εuro 2016;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2016)

Μετά την ήττα της Αγγλίας από την Ισλανδία με 2-1 και τον αποκλεισμό της...


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/07/02/meze-226/#comment-368718


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2016)

Did they drink Belgian or Polish beer, I wonder?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2016)

existentialcomics.com/comic/35


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> existentialcomics.com/comic/35








Immanuel Kant was a real piss-ant who was very rarely stable,
Heidegger, Heidegger was a boozy beggar who could drink you under the table,
David Hume could out-consume Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel,
And Wittgenstein was a beery swine who was twice as sloshed as Schlegel.

There's nothing Nietzsche couldn't teach yer 'bout the raising of the wrist,
Socrates himself was permanently pissed.

John Stewart Mill, of his own free will, on half a pint of shandy was particularly ill,
Plato, they say, could stick it away, half a crate of whisky every day,
Aristotle, Aristotle was a bugger for the bottle, Hobbes was fond of his dram,
And Rene Descartes was a drunken fart: "I drink, therefore I am."

Yes, Socrates himself is particularly missed -
A lovely little thinker, but a bugger when he's pissed.


[half-time]




daeman said:


> ...Literary Football - Monty Python
> 
> 
> 
> ...



—From the plastic arts we turn to football. Last night in the Stadium of Light, Jarrow, we witnessed the resuscitation of a great footballing tradition, when Jarrow United came of age, in a European sense, with an almost Proustian display of modern existentialist football. Vimally annihilating by midfield moral argument the now surely obsolescent catennachio defensive philosophy of Signor Alberto Fanffino. Bologna indeed were a side intellectually out argued by a Jarrow team thrusting and bursting with aggressive Kantian positivism and outstanding in this fine Jarrow team was my man of the match, the arch-thinker, free scheming, scarcely ever to be curbed, midfield cognoscento, Jimmy Buzzard.

—Ev'nin', Brian.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

Major: Right. Now, the man who gets the shortest straw knows what to do.

Sergeant: Looks like you, sir.

Major: Is it? What did we say, the longest straw was it?

Sergeant: No, shortest, sir.

Major: Well we'd better do it again, there's obviously been a bit of a muddle. Right, well I've got the shortest straw. So I decide what means we use to decide who's going to do... to... to... to er .... to do the thing ... to do the right thing. Now rank doesn't enter into this, but obviously if I should get through the lines, I will be in a very good position to recommend anyone, very highly, for a posthumous VC. No? Good. Fine. Fine. Fine. Fine. Right. Dip, dip, dip, my little ship sails on the ocean, you are... No, wait, wait a minute, no I, I must have missed out a dip. I'll start again. Dip, dip, dip, dip, my little ship, sails on the ocean, you are... No, this is not working out. It's not working out. What shall we do?

Jenkins: How about one potato, two potato, sir?
[...]

Padre: Stop it! Stop it! Stop this ... this hideous facade.

Sergeant: Easy, padre!

Padre: No, no, I must speak. When I, when I came to this war, I had two arms, two good arms, but when the time came to... to lose one, I .. I gave it gladly, I smiled as they cut if off, (music under: 'There'll Always Be An England) because I knew there was a future for mankind. I ... I knew there was hope... so long as men were prepared to give their limbs. And when the time came for me to give my other arm I... I gave it gladly. I... I sang as they sawed it off. Because I believed... Oh you may laugh, but I believed with every fibre of my body, with every drop of rain that falls, a... a flower grows. And that flower, that small fragile, delicate flower... shall burst forth and give a new life. New strength! ... freedom. Freedom from fear and freedom from oppression. Freedom from tyranny. A world where men and women of all races and creeds can live together in communion and then in the twilight of this life, our children, and our children's children and...

Ypres 1914


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2016)

Ant. Καρπετόπουλος: *Όσα δεν έγραψα για το Euro*


----------



## rogne (Jul 14, 2016)

Ωραίο το κλείσιμο του Καρπετόπουλου, αλλά για Ιταλούς, Γερμανούς, Γάλλους παραείναι αυστηρός: για καθέναν απ' τους τρεις ισχύει ότι παρά τρίχα και θα πανηγύριζαν τώρα αυτοί. Μην την κάνουμε τριχιά την τρίχα, έχει και Μουντιάλ του παραχρόνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2016)

Προφανώς, αλλά νομίζω ότι και οι τρεις έβγαλαν σημαντικά προβλήματα (κτγμ, ο γερμανικός σκελετός έχει γεράσει και δεν παίζει πια «γερμανικό» ποδόσφαιρο, άρα η αντιμετώπιση της ομάδας είναι πιο εύκολη), η Ιταλία είναι ήδη ομάδα βετεράνων, άρα άλλο πράγμα με άλλους πρωταγωνιστές θα δούμε προσεχώς --και δεν ξέρουμε καν τι, ενώ η Γαλλία μάλλον την έπαθε για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, αλά Πορτογαλία 2004. Όμως και οι «αλελεμπλέ» χρειάζονται κάτι έξτρα για να γίνουν ομάδα-φόβητρο.

:) Γράφω κι εγώ, βέβαια, που υποστήριξα κατά σειρά την Αυστρία (για συναισθηματικούς λόγους, αλλά ελπίζοντας να δέιξει και κάτι από την εμφάνιση των προκριματικών - μηδέν), τη Γερμανία (παραδοσιακά - και ήταν απογοητευτική χωρίς άνθρωπο να βάλει γκολ - ο Μίλερ δεν έχει βάλει ποτέ γκολ σε Ευρωπαϊκό και το άγχος του χάλαγε τις μισές τελικές) και τη Γαλλία (που θα ήταν εξαρχής το πουλέν μου αν δεν ήταν παρούσες οι προηγούμενες δύο)....


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως κρατιέμαι αυτές τις μέρες να μην την πω σε ένα φίλο Πορτογάλο ο οποίος πανηγυρίζει χαιρέκακα εδώ και μέρες και ο οποίος μετά τον τελικό του Euro 2004 (που ήταν σίγουρος ότι θα κέρδιζε η Πορτογαλία) μου είχε πει «ε, σιγά το ποδόσφαιρο που παίξατε, όλο άμυνα, και άμα είναι έτσι να παίζει κανείς τόσο βαρετό παιχνίδι τι αξία έχει, η πιο βαρετή ομάδα της διοργάνωσης ήταν η Ελλάδα» κτλ κτλ. Ηθικό δίδαγμα: μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλο λόγο μην πεις


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2016)

Η Ελλάδα του 2004 σε σύγκριση με τη φετινή Πορτογαλία ήταν ομαδάρα (για περισσότερα, βλ. Καρπετόπουλο).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2017)

Διαβάζω ότι για νιοστή φορά στον Βόλο προσπαθούν να πετύχουν συγχώνευση των δυο ομάδων της πόλης, του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου και της Νίκης Βόλου, που βολοδέρνουν (pun intended) στις μικρές κατηγορίες. Για όσους ξέρουν, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει η συγχώνευση γιατί το μίσος είναι αβυσσαλέο. 

Αυτή τη φορά όμως, κάποιος είχε και ευφάνταστη ιδέα για το όνομα της νέας ομάδας: Ολυμπιονίκης. Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για λεξιλόγους λοιπόν: σύνθετες ή portmanteau νέες ονομασίες ομάδων που θα προέρχονται από συγχωνεύσεις ομάδων της πόλης ή του νομού. Το πρώτο βραβείο θα πάρει όποιος βρει λύση για την αναγκαία συγχώνευση των σωματείων του Κορυδαλλού (Προοδευτική, Αετός Κορυδαλλού, Κύπρος Κορυδαλλού, Αστυπάλαια Κορυδαλλού, Ερμής Κορυδαλλού, Δίας Κορυδαλλού, Θύελλα-Αχιλλέας Κορυδαλλού, η τελευταία από λεκτικά τεμπέλικη συγχώνευση). Προοδευτικό Πάνθεον Νησιωτικής Κοινοπολιτείας Κορυδαλλού μάλλον δεν είναι πρακτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2017)

pidyo said:


> Διαβάζω ότι για νιοστή φορά στον Βόλο προσπαθούν να πετύχουν συγχώνευση των δυο ομάδων της πόλης, του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου και της Νίκης Βόλου, που βολοδέρνουν (pun intended) στις μικρές κατηγορίες. Για όσους ξέρουν, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει η συγχώνευση γιατί το μίσος είναι αβυσσαλέο.


 Σωστό. Κάτι που δεν άλλαξε ούτε με την αλλαγή ΑΦΜ του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου για να ανέβει (Μπέου προεδρεύοντος) στην Α' Εθνική.



pidyo said:


> Το πρώτο βραβείο θα πάρει όποιος βρει λύση για την αναγκαία συγχώνευση των σωματείων του Κορυδαλλού (Προοδευτική, Αετός Κορυδαλλού, Κύπρος Κορυδαλλού, Αστυπάλαια Κορυδαλλού, Ερμής Κορυδαλλού, Δίας Κορυδαλλού, Θύελλα-Αχιλλέας Κορυδαλλού, η τελευταία από λεκτικά τεμπέλικη συγχώνευση). Προοδευτικό Πάνθεον Νησιωτικής Κοινοπολιτείας Κορυδαλλού μάλλον δεν είναι πρακτικό.



Η πράξη δείχνει, πάντως, ότι ακόμα κι εκεί που έγιναν συγχωνεύσεις δημιουργούνται ομάδες στις μικρότερες κατηγορίες. Π.χ. η Καλλιθέα, που προέκυψε από συγχώνευση έξι τοπικών συλλόγων. Σήμερα, στην περιοχή δραστηριοποιούνται άλλες 3-4 ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες σε χαμηλότερες κατηγορίες.

Οι κουτόφραγκοι έχουν λύσει αυτό το θέμα δίνοντας το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής ενός συλλόγου με πολλές ομάδες σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες (κάτι που διευκολύνει και στη δημιουργία «σχολών», ενιαίου προπονητικού στιλ κλπ). Η δική μας αθλητική νομοθεσία, πάλι, στοχεύει εκεί που έχουμε ανάγκη ως χώρα. Στην παραγωγή προέδρων και, γενικώς, παραγόντων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2017)

Απορία άσχετου με τα ποδοσφαιρικά: γιατί είναι κακό να υπάρχουν πολλές ομάδες στις μικρές κατηγορίες, εφόσον μπορούν να επιζήσουν; Δεν είναι όλοι πρωταθλητές, κάπιοι θέλουν να παιζουν από χόμπι, κάποιοι θέλουν να εξασκηθούν κλπ κλπ 
(νομίζω το έχω ξαναπεί ότι στο ΗΒ έπαθα μεγάλο πολιτισμικό σοκ όταν ανακάλυψα ότι ο κόσμος παίζει σπόρ ομαδικά κλπ για την πλάκα του και δεν υπάρχει πίεση για πρωταθλητισμό, ούτε σου λέει κανένας να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν το'χεις, όπως λένε στην Ελλάδα σε πολλά παιδιά).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η πράξη δείχνει, πάντως, ότι ακόμα κι εκεί που έγιναν συγχωνεύσεις δημιουργούνται ομάδες στις μικρότερες κατηγορίες. Π.χ. η Καλλιθέα, που προέκυψε από συγχώνευση έξι τοπικών συλλόγων. Σήμερα, στην περιοχή δραστηριοποιούνται άλλες 3-4 ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες σε χαμηλότερες κατηγορίες.



H Καλλιθέα δεν είχε ποτέ ποδοσφαιρική παράδοση, τουλάχιστον όχι ανάλογη του πληθυσμιακού της ειδικού βάρους. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι γήπεδο στην Καλλιθέα έγινε μόνο μετά τη συγχώνευση του 1966. 

Υπάρχουν και πετυχημένα παραδείγματα συγχώνευσης, όπως η ΑΕΛ. 



SBE said:


> Απορία άσχετου με τα ποδοσφαιρικά: γιατί είναι κακό να υπάρχουν πολλές ομάδες στις μικρές κατηγορίες, εφόσον μπορούν να επιζήσουν; Δεν είναι όλοι πρωταθλητές, κάπιοι θέλουν να παιζουν από χόμπι, κάποιοι θέλουν να εξασκηθούν κλπ κλπ
> (νομίζω το έχω ξαναπεί ότι στο ΗΒ έπαθα μεγάλο πολιτισμικό σοκ όταν ανακάλυψα ότι ο κόσμος παίζει σπόρ ομαδικά κλπ για την πλάκα του και δεν υπάρχει πίεση για πρωταθλητισμό, ούτε σου λέει κανένας να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν το'χεις, όπως λένε στην Ελλάδα σε πολλά παιδιά).


Υπάρχει μια ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα στη Σουηδία που έχει 247 τμήματα και 3.000 αθλητές. Το να ασχολείσαι μ' ένα σπορ για την πλάκα σου αλλά οργανωμένα (δηλαδή σε κανονικές διοργανώσεις) είναι φυσικά ευχής έργον. Το πρόβλημα, στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης, είναι ότι το κόστος είναι δυσβάστακτο, ακόμη και στα ερασιτεχνικά τοπικά πρωταθλήματα. Τα ελάχιστα έξοδα είναι καμια δεκαριά χιλιάδες ευρώ. Ελλείψει παλαβών που είναι διατεθειμένοι να βάζουν λεφτά για να λειτουργεί η ομάδα της γειτονιάς τους ή της παρέας τους (ή κάποιου λαμόγιου που θέλει να ξεπλύνει χρήμα ή να ανεβάσει την ομάδα σε παραπάνω κατηγορία για να αρχίσει να αποδίδει η επένδυσή του με το στοίχημα...), οι μόνοι σύλλογοι που μπορούν να επιβιώσουν είναι αυτοί που έχουν οργανωμένες ακαδημίες για τα πιτσιρίκια. Από τα περισσεύματα των διδάκτρων των ακαδημιών (που έχουν επί της ουσίας αντικαταστήσει τις αλάνες που έχουν εκλείψει, τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα) βγαίνει μέρος του λειτουργικού κόστους.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

Η αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα του είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2017)

Ημίχρονο ή τελικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2018)

Σαν να αργήσαμε λίγο φέτος... :)

End to end with 15 football phrases from around the world


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2018)

Οφείλουμε να ενημερώσουμε και το τσιτάτο (μιμίδιο) του Γκάρι Λίνεκερ «Football is a simple game. Twenty-two men chase a ball for 90 minutes and, at the end, the Germans always win».

Τώρα το εξειδίκευσε:
«Football is a simple game. 22 men chase the ball for 82 minutes and the Germans get a player sent off so 21 men chase the ball for 13 minutes and at the end the Germans somehow fucking win».
https://twitter.com/GaryLineker/status/1010612676530196480


----------



## stathis (Jul 4, 2018)

Δύο δηλητηριώδη βίντεο-σχόλια (και ένα φωτο-σχόλιο) του Ερίκ Καντονά για τα καραγκιοζιλίκια του Νεϊμάρ στο Μουντιάλ της Ρωσίας:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkNV0F-DdG6/?taken-by=ericcantona
https://www.instagram.com/p/BkpdRheBIFX/?taken-by=ericcantona
https://www.instagram.com/p/BkaqMAJDc0g/?taken-by=ericcantona


----------

